# *** Bay Lake Tower Owners Group***



## thelionqueen

I don't know if this has been started yet, but I wanted to start a BLT Groupies Thread!

I am so ULTRA thrilled to own at my lifelong Disney Dream DVC and I'm sure there are more out there..Post Here!

When are you planning your first trip home?
How many points did you buy?
Who is talented enough to create a new and unique "BLT Groupies" Signature logo? (definitely not me) 

Join me in worshiping the newest (and IMHO best) DVC


----------



## Tink-n-Belle

I'll JOIN!!!  I'm super excited about buying BLT.   

We bought 160 points and we are founding members.  Don't know why I needed or wanted the tile but How cool is that? 

We are planning our 1st trip in Feb 2010.   Since we also own at the BWV I feel we got the best of both worlds. Being a hop, skip and a jump from 3 parks is so priceless!!! 

Don't know if I want the MK view rooms, as I might just get spoiled and NEED to get them everytime.   But I'm excited to stay there!!!  I know where I'll be on March 10,2009.  Making reservations for our 1st trip to the BLT!!!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

We're very excited about our purchase of 300 points at BLT. We're looking forward to our first stay there next December.

Here's a shot I took today of BLT from the marina at the Wilderness Lodge. I think that while the MK view rooms will be great at night, the lake view rooms will be terrific during the day.

http://i235.*************************************PC070112.jpg


----------



## mom2rb

I bought 160 points and I get the tile. I also own at AKL and SSR. Contemporary is DH's absolute favorite. We are going in September. We will use the developer's points for six nights at SSR followed by two nights BLT, Magic Kingdom view. The last two nights will be DH's and my birthdays.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DVC Mike said:


> We're very excited about our purchase of 300 points at BLT. We're looking forward to our first stay there next December.
> 
> Here's a shot I took today of BLT from the marina at the Wilderness Lodge. I think that while the MK view rooms will be great at night, the lake view rooms will be terrific during the day.
> 
> http://i235.*************************************PC070112.jpg


Mike, will the MLK views actually look over the parking lot? Which do you think will be better, lake or MLK view? I'm looking to buy in January, 40pts.!


----------



## DVC Mike

BWV Dreamin said:


> Which do you think will be better, lake or MLK view? I'm looking to buy in January, 40pts.!


 
You can never judge a resort and what you will like about it until you've actually stayed there. I'm looking forward to trying both the MK and Lake views.


----------



## thelionqueen

Great picture Mike!! 
We will be there the week of Christmas 2009, using our DP's @ Disney's Grand Californian in June!


----------



## Disney Spaz

I am happy to join the BLT groupies thread. We bought 160 points and plan on a trip in December 2009 so we will also be on the phoe March 1st. I can't wait DH has always wanted to stay at the Contemporary and now we own there. YEAH!!!


----------



## theostwalts

I'll join in!!!!!!  Not an owner yet, still a groupie!!!


----------



## OvertheRainbow

We bought 160 points    Considering May 2010 for our first trip home to celebrate my 40th birthday on Mothers Day.  Don't know if I can wait that long tho  .


----------



## thelionqueen

BWV Dreamin said:


> Mike, will the MLK views actually look over the parking lot? Which do you think will be better, lake or MLK view? I'm looking to buy in January, 40pts.!



Make sure you get them before Jan 15th!!


----------



## In Luv with Disney

I'll join!!!   

We finally joined DVC last Saturday.  320 points at BLT!!!  We can't use them in 2009 (possibly 2010) but I am SOOOOO SUPER EXCITED to be a part of the most talked about DVC resort EVER.  I CAN'T WAIT TO STAY THERE!!!

BTW, where can I find a BLT signature that some of you have?


----------



## pixierella

I seriously am so excited to be an owner at BLT. We bought 160 points and our first trip home will be 10/25/2009! I stated at the CR back in 1977 and swore I would stay there again someday. When I foung out they had BLT going I forgot about AKV and went right for BLT.


----------



## RJLechner

We are very excited to own 260 points at BLT.  We can't wait for our first trip home in January 2010.  MK is our favorite park and to be able to walk to and from MK will be so awesome.  Plus, having an MK view for some of our trips will be amazing.  

We are already planning a trip with my DH family for 2011.  This will be there first time to WDW and they get to spend it in a DVC room with a view of MK.  What could be better....I hope they know how lucky they are to be staying with us.  Maybe I should plan for them to arrive a night before us and stick them in a value room...then they could truly appreciate their DVC room at BLT.  Ok...I wouldn't really do that.


----------



## MommyTo5

I'm very excited to be joining this thread!  We are new owners at BLT... just waiting to close!    We purchased 283 points which will put is into a 2 bdrm (standard view) for a week each year either in Adventure or Choice seasons.  We're planning our first trip home the week prior to our next DCL Western cruise in October of 2009.


----------



## thelionqueen

WELCOME HOME neighbors!!!
I'm more excited than a kid on Christmas eve...times 1000!   I can tell you all that I have never been more sure of a purchase, and never felt this good and secure about spending my money on DVC~


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I only have just decided to purchase BLT in the last few days. I haven't kept up on all of the details about the resort. Can anyone post some? Number of rooms,types, fireworks lounge , restaraunts (I know there is the Wave, how about CS?). Just all that kind of stuff. I'd rather ask you guys than talk to my guide!


----------



## RSHEALAND

We added on 200 points at BLT and were planning a trip in late September but might move that to mid October if we use the developer points in August. Those developer points are great.
DVC Mike your pictures are always terrific  BLT looks better and better every time


----------



## tinkercat

We are the proud new owners of 160 points at BLT and are super excited!  We are supposed to close on 12/26, which makes this the best Christmas present ever!

I am hoping to be able to do our first trip home at the end of September 2009, to celebrate DH and I turning 30.  It would be our first kid-free trip in 6.5 years.  I think we deserve it!


----------



## dcfromva

BWV Dreamin said:


> (I know there is the Wave, how about CS?). Just all that kind of stuff.



They just opened a new counter service restaurant a couple of weeks ago.  It is located in the same space where the Concourse Steakhouse used to be located.  You order on a touch computer screen and then pick up your self serve items and pay for your meal.  When you check out, the cashier gives you a pager which goes off when your food is done.  We tried the flatbread pizza and thought it was very good.


----------



## Renysmom

We bought 220 points in October while aboard the Wonder.

Absolutely cannot wait to stay there.. We will be there sometime in 2010 as we already have a trip this March (SSR) and a 7 day western cruise in Oct 09.


----------



## anonymousegirl

Count me in!!! 160 points June UY bought last Thursday. Friday I was at the MM at Epcot. Crowded, but fun.


Now if only I could get the darned website to accept my registration info, I'd be a happy mouse!


----------



## Tara

Howdy neighbors!!  

Add us to the groupies list! We originally bought into AKV but then canceled because we just knew AKV wasn't for us. Luckily we didn't have to wait too long - we told our guide we'd be back and he was 100% sure we'd be back  - BLT was announced not 60 days later and we placed our order before sales to non-members opened up!

We bought 280 points and now that we've gotten our developer points, I think our original plans are going to change. We'll probably take a week at SSR in May with my sister and her family and then just do a long weekend or a 4-day trip over my birthday in November for us only  Or maybe take a 5 day trip in December. I think we'll end up banking at least half our points into our next UY, and we might not use all of them the next year since I might not be up for as much travel in 2010. 

I'm totally thrilled with our purchase. I love the location and the fact that it's more like a boutique hotel. I love the decor (it's a style I enjoy although I wouldn't want to live in it - it's great to have a taste of it for vacation). 

We were at WDW a few weeks ago taking the boat from VWL to MK and my son (who's 7) was looking at BLT as we went past and he turned to me and said "hey, we own a little piece of that?? wow!"


----------



## DISFANSHAN

Add us to the BLT groupie list!     Never in a million years would have thought we would own DVC, but here we are!!!! 
Using our developer pts for 4 nights in a 2BR at SSR in May. Probably won't get to stay at BLT until May of 2010.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

I am glad to be joining this post. My wife and I looked at Bay Lake (we dont like BLT) and were hooked. We are signing tomorrow. We are going to try (MARCH 1) to stay 2 nights in a standard room at the end of September before staying at SSR on the Developer Points. I am really excited too!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dcfromva said:


> They just opened a new counter service restaurant a couple of weeks ago. It is located in the same space where the Concourse Steakhouse used to be located. You order on a touch computer screen and then pick up your self serve items and pay for your meal. When you check out, the cashier gives you a pager which goes off when your food is done. We tried the flatbread pizza and thought it was very good.


Thanks! Thats great to know. I am buying on Jan 9th..(gotta pay that college tuition first!). So I'm a groupie now, soon to be an owner!! Anymore info, would be appreciated!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

We have 160 points at BLT and I am so pumped!   Going to try and use out DP next September and stay home at BLT in December!!!!!


----------



## SpaceRangers

We purchased 200 points while at WDW at the end of November. Scheduled to close on Dec. 25th. Currently we are planning for December 2010. Hoping to use DP's in '09 for a trip to HI. I just found out about DVC in October while planning our first trip to WDW. After convincing DW to take the tour, we purchased on the last day of our trip.


----------



## Splat25

We just added on 100 points on Dec 9th. The location is steller and will be a welcome start to our magical vacations every 2 years with the kids. I'm excited to se how the magic kingdom views work out and the viewing platform. My guide said that the platform can hold 400 people max and will probably have no more than 325-350 allowed at one time. He wasn't sure how they are going to handle who is permitted to go up, maybe a possible reservation system he thought. 20% MK views, 70% Lake, 10% Standard views.  We are excited and our first trip will be Fall 2010.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Does anyone know the total number of rooms that will be completed at Bay Lake Tower? Will it be bigger than the number at BWV?


----------



## Tara

BWV Dreamin said:


> Does anyone know the total number of rooms that will be completed at Bay Lake Tower? Will it be bigger than the number at BWV?



There will be 14 grand  (7 MK view and 7 LV from what I've read), 148 dedicated 2-bedrooms and 133 lockoff 2-bedrooms. That 295 rooms with some that can be locked off to create a total of 428 rooms.

So it's a good bit smaller than BWV. (I think BWV has about a 100 more units.)


----------



## tvwalsh

I looked forward to BLT all the while that it was being built.  I sold 100 points at Vero and planned on buying at least 50 points at the new BLT.   Long story short, I lost the rest of the money in the stock market. 

With those 30 points you may see me in a one bedroom lakeview for two days next January (2010).  The rest of the vacation will be at my home resort, OKW.

I think I am as excited at you real BLTer's who have 160 points+.


----------



## LVSWL

We have 250 BLT points. I can't wait to try it out. Hopefully December 2009


----------



## the who #3

i am very proud to be a founding member of blt.  i purchased 180 pts. and i am thinking about an add-on.  i hope to have my first trip home in nov. 2009. 

i am very sure that this is the perfect dvc for my family.  we are founding members at akv and also own at vwl.   we love them also, altho,  i am thinking of selling vwl because i have been on a wait list for rooms there for 11 months and have not been able to get in.  therefore, my christmas trip will not be at the wilderness lodge as the children wanted.  we own 265 pts there but can not get res.  they tell me that a lot of the space there can not be used because it is still owned by a reality co.    strange! 

i will be in wdw in 9 more days


----------



## the who #3

all blt members who did not get developers pts. at the time of purchase.  call your dvc guide and ask for the pts.  i read on the dish that someone did and got the pts.  i just did the same thing and got developer pts. also.  my guide said that she can give them to you but she can only do it if you call and ask for them.  she is not allowed to notify you.  guide she or he!  call your guide today.

i called initially to ask about the perks that dl is giving if you purchase thru them or from them but was told that those perks only apply if you are at dl and purchase while you are there.  that perk was for free premium aps.  wow, that would be great.  maybe i will use my dps to go to california and buy my add-on while there!!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Joining in. Hope to be owners in the next few days.


----------



## dzney2001

Joining in.
When we were signing the papers DH mentioned to our guide would there be another tower on the other side of Contempory and the reply was you never know.
Also, I still didn't get my post card about what I want on the tile.
Did anyone not get there's yet?  I called my guide and he still hasn't called back.


----------



## DVC_Corrys

I just got my member number!!! Feels real now... BLT here we come!!


----------



## thelionqueen

All I want for Christmas is my BLT 

This is the only thing I've REALLY wanted for years, and although I didn't get it as a Christmas present, I will wake up on Christmas morning with the biggest smile on my face   I am so super thrilled owning BLT, and I feel very blessed to be fortunate enough to own my dream 

Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas Neighbors!


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Count me in!!
I added 100 BLT points to my AKV points.  Hoping to go to my second home in November 2009.


----------



## MahaloPoly

We are brand new members as of Friday 12/12! We have 180 points at Bay Lake Tower. 

I had thought about DVC many times, but never seriously until we were on the monorail last September and saw the tower going up and heard the announcement. We went down again over the weekend to attend the Christmas Party and to tour the model rooms.



I am beyond excited! Just wondering what to do with those developer points... we're brand new to everything...


----------



## Aunt Michelle

100 points here! Very excited and my guide didn't have to work hardly at all! I loved the rooms (mock up at the DVC center)! Can't wait to stay, looking to use my DP in May 2009 and first trip to Bay Lake hopefully late fall 2009.


----------



## mnra

hi i got 378 points at blt and also can;t wait to use some of them. Hopefully the week it open and again in dec


----------



## jdes88

My parents just bought 185 points in BLT a few weeks ago---what's this tile everyone is speaking about?


----------



## thelionqueen

jdes88 said:


> My parents just bought 185 points in BLT a few weeks ago---what's this tile everyone is speaking about?



If you were one of the first 1000 people to buy at least 160 points @ BLT you would be considered a "founding member".  Being a founding member entitled you to have a tile on the fountain @ BLT that you could customize.  Congrats too BTW!


----------



## MommyTo5

thelionqueen said:


> If you were one of the first 1000 people to buy at least 160 points @ BLT you would be considered a "founding member".  Being a founding member entitled you to have a tile on the fountain @ BLT that you could customize.  Congrats too BTW!



I've heard 2 different versions of this... is it supposed to be the first 1000 BLT purchases - or first 1000 add-ons?  We purchased a 160 point master contract and a 123 add-on (at the same time) in November, but we haven't heard anything about being a founding member or the tile.


----------



## LVSWL

the who #3 said:


> all blt members who did not get developers pts. at the time of purchase.  call your dvc guide and ask for the pts.  i read on the dish that someone did and got the pts.  i just did the same thing and got developer pts. also.  my guide said that she can give them to you but she can only do it if you call and ask for them.  she is not allowed to notify you.  guide she or he!  call your guide today.
> 
> i called initially to ask about the perks that dl is giving if you purchase thru them or from them but was told that those perks only apply if you are at dl and purchase while you are there.  that perk was for free premium aps.  wow, that would be great.  maybe i will use my dps to go to california and buy my add-on while there!!


Thank you! We called our guide last week and now have 250 developer points to play with also!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

MommyTo5 said:


> I've heard 2 different versions of this... is it supposed to be the first 1000 BLT purchases - or first 1000 add-ons? We purchased a 160 point master contract and a 123 add-on (at the same time) in November, but we haven't heard anything about being a founding member or the tile.


 
To be a founding member and get the tile you had to have a prior DVC purchase to qualify. If this is your first DVC purchase you don't qualify (like us) for the tile.


----------



## MommyTo5

TIGGERmetoo said:


> To be a founding member and get the tile you had to have a prior DVC purchase to qualify. If this is your first DVC purchase you don't qualify (like us) for the tile.



That's what I figured... it sure would have been nice though!


----------



## In Luv with Disney

TIGGERmetoo said:


> To be a founding member and get the tile you had to have a prior DVC purchase to qualify. If this is your first DVC purchase you don't qualify (like us) for the tile.



There is someone in another thread who said he/she is getting the tile and BLT is their first purchase.


----------



## Kmango

We just put in our deposit on 180 points for BLT today! We're hoping our first stay will be in 1/10, in a 2-bd MK view. That's the goal, at least.


----------



## In Luv with Disney

DVC_Corrys said:


> I just got my member number!!! Feels real now... BLT here we come!!




How do you get your member number?  I'd love to know my number!


----------



## TinkTatoo

We're OKW owners and added on 103 BLT points about 2 days after they were released   I love the Contemporary, it's my favourite resort so I'm so excited about owning at BLT. 

We've got a trip booked for July / August 2009 and we're using some of our Developer points then. I couldn't wait until summer 2010 before staying at BLT so our first trip home is end of October 2009


----------



## tvwalsh

Why 103 points?   (I'm trying to figure out exactly what I need)  I don't want to pay any extra $112 per point or any extra member fees.  I applaud your choice of just over 100 points to save the $5 per point.


----------



## TinkTatoo

tvwalsh said:


> Why 103 points?   (I'm trying to figure out exactly what I need)  I don't want to pay any extra $112 per point or any extra member fees.  I applaud your choice of just over 100 points to save the $5 per point.



I worked out that for when we'd travel we'd need 205 points if we wanted Sun - Thurs in a 1 bed MK view. Initially we were going to bank our 2009 points as we are visiting next year before the resort opens and 2 x 103 would have given us 206 points. That was the logic


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

Just subbing to the thread to keep up to date...


----------



## Z Mom

We just bought into BLT with 180 points during our latest trip to the World last week - we will probably book our first trip at BLT for early Dec 2009 and can't wait!  

What date was it again that we could first book, was it March 1 or March 10 of 2009?  Seen both dates posted here, anyone help??

Glad to be a part of the owners thread


----------



## Tara

Z Mom said:


> We just bought into BLT with 180 points during our latest trip to the World last week - we will probably book our first trip at BLT for early Dec 2009 and can't wait!
> 
> What date was it again that we could first book, was it March 1 or March 10 of 2009?  Seen both dates posted here, anyone help??
> 
> Glad to be a part of the owners thread



Welcome home, neighbor!!

As a proud BLT owner  you can book when Member Services opens on 1 March 2009.


----------



## thelionqueen

Hey all you talented DISer's!!! 

Anyone out there talented enough to create a NEW BLT Groupies Signature Logo?

As much as I love the signature pics, I'm hopeful a fellow BLT Lover can create another (I personally don't like BLT in the logo, can't help it 

Anyone?

And Happy Holidays to my DVC Neighbors!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Hello Everyone! I just purchased 160 points at BLT!! I am so excited, I just got the paperwork yesterday and am set to close at the end of Jan! This is my very first DVC purchase and things could have not worked out more perfect, it was as if Tink sprinkled dust on everything!  This was the easiest purchase I have ever made! I am so excited!  I am planning on my first trip home to be the first week it's open, so I will be lighting the phone lines up on March 1st! Now the fun really starts, planning on how to use those free points!!!


----------



## spiceycat

In Luv with Disney said:


> How do you get your member number?  I'd love to know my number!



you can call MS - if you are in the system  - they can tell you!


----------



## spiceycat

how did I miss this thread....

anyway brought 120 at BLT - enough for a  standard studio in Sept and Dec.
Now there might be a time or two when I go with a MK view. that say will be at WDW next door to the MK.....

can't wait!!!

the fountain is surpose to be only for DVC members who added on.

not sure it is worth 40 more points for me.

waited a long, long time for this place. Sold my OKW to buy at BLT.


----------



## spiceycat

Splat25 said:


> We just added on 100 points on Dec 9th. The location is steller and will be a welcome start to our magical vacations every 2 years with the kids. I'm excited to se how the magic kingdom views work out and the viewing platform. My guide said that the platform can hold 400 people max and will probably have no more than 325-350 allowed at one time. He wasn't sure how they are going to handle who is permitted to go up, maybe a possible reservation system he thought. 20% MK views, 70% Lake, 10% Standard views.  We are excited and our first trip will be Fall 2010.



think that only a couple of your days - you will get a ticket to go up to the Top of the World - not all your days.

4-5 days maybe 2 visits  -  7 to 8 days maybe 3 times 

that type of system to allow everyone.

just remember that at anytime Disney can take this thing back and members will not be allowed to go up. Hoping even if Disney does start to rent it - that on nights when they are not renting it - they let us have it.

oh I can't wait.


----------



## thelionqueen

faithfullyeeyore said:


> Hello Everyone! I just purchased 160 points at BLT!! I am so excited, I just got the paperwork yesterday and am set to close at the end of Jan! This is my very first DVC purchase and things could have not worked out more perfect, it was as if Tink sprinkled dust on everything!  This was the easiest purchase I have ever made! I am so excited!  I am planning on my first trip home to be the first week it's open, so I will be lighting the phone lines up on March 1st! Now the fun really starts, planning on how to use those free points!!!


CONGRATULATIONS and Welcome Home!!
I felt the exact same way when we bought, everything fell into place so perfectly, and I had ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT whatsoever at all that it was the best purchase I ever made!


----------



## cocoaguy

thelionqueen said:


> I don't know if this has been started yet, but I wanted to start a BLT Groupies Thread!
> 
> I am so ULTRA thrilled to own at my lifelong Disney Dream DVC and I'm sure there are more out there..Post Here!
> 
> When are you planning your first trip home?
> How many points did you buy?
> Who is talented enough to create a new and unique "BLT Groupies" Signature logo? (definitely not me)
> 
> Join me in worshiping the newest (and IMHO best) DVC




  Iam in and I can't wait.....260 pts. for us. I split the contracts up 160 and 100 with one acct.# " It was the peoples choice. lol lol. Thanks everyone for all you help.  I will be the talk of X-mass day for sure. THE GIFT THAT KEEPS ON GIVING.....LOL LOL LOL


----------



## lvloopingbag

We're in too......Can't wait for December 2009!


----------



## LVSWL

I have been having very serious conversations with my DH about the fact that if he is really interested in staying at BLT any time during the holidays we had better have our fingers ready on March 1! AND if not..I want to know WHEN we are going!!


----------



## jenbrightsky

We are new DVC members @ BLT and are so excited!  Merry Christmas to us!
We ( myself & dh, dd4, and ds1.5) plan to again book on March 1st for our October stay.

Now with all of us booking @ once on March 1st, will telephone lines get jammed?  Is DVC prepared for the potential high call volume?  Maybe they go through this with the grand opening of any of their new resorts, and they will hopefully be way ahead of us! 

Go BLT!!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

jenbrightsky said:


> Now with all of us booking @ once on March 1st, will telephone lines get jammed? Is DVC prepared for the potential high call volume? Maybe they go through this with the grand opening of any of their new resorts, and they will hopefully be way ahead of us!
> 
> Go BLT!!!!


 
Expect very long wait times...


----------



## MrDVC

[I M G]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm271/mrdvc/BayLakeTowerDisboardGroupies.jpg[/I M G]

(Of course you guys know that my code is a little off to post the link.  Make sure and remove the spaces where necessary!!  Hint follows if necessary)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




You may preview it in my signature.

Enjoy!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Thanks for the new graphic   I've made mine slightly smaller so that it fits in with my signature.


Oops - I've had to take mine off for now as it's still too big for my signature.


----------



## spiceycat

DVC Mike said:


> Expect very long wait times...



that is depressing....


----------



## Morgan4

We're in!!!!  We purchased while on the Magic in November.  DH wanted to go to the meeting, I was hesitant.  Knew that if we went, we would buy and I was right!! 

Now we are the proud owners of 220 pts.    Using our developer points in late June at SSR then planning a visit home beginning of June 2010.  Going to get the AP and TIW cards.


----------



## thelionqueen

MrDVC said:


> [I M G]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm271/mrdvc/BayLakeTowerDisboardGroupies.jpg[/I M G]
> 
> (Of course you guys know that my code is a little off to post the link.  Make sure and remove the spaces where necessary!!  Hint follows if necessary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may preview it in my signature.
> 
> Enjoy!


LOVE IT!!!!
Thank you so much!!! 
off to add to my siggie


----------



## PutnamDS

I am very excited to say we purchased 100 points at Bay Lake Tower.  I am planning our first visit there for January 2010.  It seems so far away, but it was the first opportunity, as we already have plans at SSR Treehouses in October 2009 and in AKV in January 2010 (we'll then move to BLT).

The model rooms look great.  I think I will love this resort.  Of course, I guess I should mention that I am also in love with AKV and SSR, my other two home resorts. 

Hope to see some of you there!

Deb


----------



## Ksp

I'm seriously thinking of going for the add-on; I wish we could do a full 100 or more points right now, but money is tight. Since the smaller add-on options end as of Jan. 14th, I guess I'll have to make up my mind pretty soon!


----------



## thelionqueen

Ksp said:


> I'm seriously thinking of going for the add-on; I wish we could do a full 100 or more points right now, but money is tight. Since the smaller add-on options end as of Jan. 14th, I guess I'll have to make up my mind pretty soon!



Another thought as well.  If the smaller sales end on Jan. 14th, that will make the whole market of points under 100 vastly smaller than any other resort and will likely command very high returns if you were to sell it in the future.  We bought one 100 pt contract and two 60 point contracts (to leave to our children) but if we were ever needing to sell, I'm certain they would be snatched up for a tidy profit.  Although they would have to pry the deed from my cold dead fingers


----------



## MrDVC

thelionqueen said:


> they would have to pry the deed from my cold dead fingers


----------



## pixie921

..


----------



## WoodysRoundup

First off....
I've been off the boards a bit until the last few days.......Just have to say, THANKS for creating this thread!  I "grew up" at the CR and BLT is def. a dream for me!  We purchased 200pts. in the first few days and plan to purchase more pts. within the next few months. First trip there will prob. be in Sept.! 

I'm proud to be a "groupie"!  Thanks MrDVC for the logo!!!


----------



## whamma

Just bought 100 BLT points today!  Went to Doorway to Dreams at Woodfield with the intention of adding on to our AKV points.  But after seeing the model and realizing that just a couple nights that close to the MK would be worth it--we bought BLT!  We got a Doorway to Dreams toiletry bag--which my husband and I will joke cost us $10,000!  (To add to the Mickey-head shaped box we "paid" $16,000 for when we bought AKV.  )  Can't believe we're owners at BLT!


----------



## thelionqueen

whamma said:


> Just bought 100 BLT points today!  Went to Doorway to Dreams at Woodfield with the intention of adding on to our AKV points.  But after seeing the model and realizing that just a couple nights that close to the MK would be worth it--we bought BLT!  We got a Doorway to Dreams toiletry bag--which my husband and I will joke cost us $10,000!  (To add to the Mickey-head shaped box we "paid" $16,000 for when we bought AKV.  )  Can't believe we're owners at BLT!



CONGRATULATIONS!  Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

whamma said:


> Just bought 100 BLT points today!  Went to Doorway to Dreams at Woodfield with the intention of adding on to our AKV points.  But after seeing the model and realizing that just a couple nights that close to the MK would be worth it--we bought BLT!  We got a Doorway to Dreams toiletry bag--which my husband and I will joke cost us $10,000!  (To add to the Mickey-head shaped box we "paid" $16,000 for when we bought AKV.  )  Can't believe we're owners at BLT!



CONGRATS!!!!!!!  Isn't BLT exciting!!???  Now we're neighbors x2....proud owners at AKV and BLT as well!  Congratulations again!


----------



## kmintheville

Add us to the neighbors x2 - SSR and small BLT add on! Hi neighbors!


----------



## faithfullyeeyore

Congrats! Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Tink's Tormentor

Guess I am not the only one who had SSR and added BLT...


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Tink's Tormentor said:


> Guess I am not the only one who had SSR and added BLT...



That makes three of us!  Glad to see there's other SSR-ers making BLT their second "home!"


----------



## thelionqueen

Welcome home again


----------



## rkwier

Count me in also!  I was at the YC for a conference at the end of September.  We toured the model at BWV just for grins and certain that it would not be something that would even remotely interest us.  We were quite surprised at the quality and affordability of DVC membership, so we agreed to go to SSR for a presentation.  I woke up with a yucky stomach virus in the middle of the night, so DH went by himself.  He was entirely impressed and we went back when I was feeling a little better to view the models.  Long story short, we purchased 225 points at BLT.  Like the others have said, not one regret.


----------



## CaliMouseVacationeer

thelionqueen said:


> Make sure you get them before Jan 15th!!



What happens after January 15th?

I just bought into BLT, 160 points, new to the DVC.  I couldn't resist owning part of the Contemporary, with MK just a walk away!  I actually wondered why anyone would choose AKV over BLT?   See, a true BLT Groupie!!!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

CaliMouseVacationeer said:


> What happens after January 15th?



The minimum add-on goes up to 100pts.!


----------



## kaffinito

We bought in yesterday!    I can hardly wait to stay there.  I was going to buy in over at AKV, but then thought why not go for the "dream" WDW resort so I bought 250 at BLT instead!    I think I'm still in shock....


----------



## Z Mom

We are already planning our December 2009 trip home and am wondering if anyone knows about general laundry facilities that will be available to those that book into a studio vs. the 1 bdrm.  I really think we need a 1bdrm (there are 4 of us) however I would consider a studio if the laundry facilities were easy to access??  I haven't seen anything yet about this, has anyone else?


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Z Mom said:


> We are already planning our December 2009 trip home and am wondering if anyone knows about general laundry facilities that will be available to those that book into a studio vs. the 1 bdrm.  I really think we need a 1bdrm (there are 4 of us) however I would consider a studio if the laundry facilities were easy to access??  I haven't seen anything yet about this, has anyone else?



There is a washer/dryer in the 1BR but not the studio.  Since you're interested in the washing facilities and there are four of you, you may be better off in the 1br. Happy planning!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

New owner (Of about 45 minutes) here!


----------



## spiceycat

Z Mom said:


> We are already planning our December 2009 trip home and am wondering if anyone knows about general laundry facilities that will be available to those that book into a studio vs. the 1 bdrm.  I really think we need a 1bdrm (there are 4 of us) however I would consider a studio if the laundry facilities were easy to access??  I haven't seen anything yet about this, has anyone else?



dvc lately is shy about the laundry mat area.

they could be at the top of the resort - which I doubt.

or on the first floor either close to the lobby or swimming pool. they will have it.


----------



## SunnieRN

Woo hoo!  Add me to the list of groupies please!  I am even more excited than when we first joined AKV!


----------



## kiingor

I only added 50 pts., can I join this groupies ??   
I can't wait to see some real pictures of the rooms.   And as soon as I get rid of my SSR, i'm gonna add more BLT points.


----------



## disneybride96

Okay...I was never a Contemporary Fan. We are Dinks, so why would I want to stay at a MK resort? I don't really need any more points.  _I fell in love with BLT @ the models in December! _ So now we are trying to decide on the number of points. I talked to my guide last night, and crunched numbers all day today. I think we are just going to go for 100! Making the call in the morning!


----------



## spiceycat

great news!

doesn't matter how many points

welcome every new BLT owner!


----------



## spiceycat

great news!

doesn't matter how many points

welcome every new BLT owner!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Can I join, too?  Dh and I just purchased our first DVC - 270 pts at BLT this afternoon...and hopefully, the paperwork will be here within a week!   I still can't believe that we finally did this!

Where can I get one of those Bay Lake Tower banner for my signature??


----------



## WoodysRoundup

CONGRATS all new BLT purchasers!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

So when do I get a Member ID/number so I can create a username/password on the DVC website??


----------



## MommyTo5

CaliMouseVacationeer said:


> What happens after January 15th?
> 
> I just bought into BLT, 160 points, new to the DVC.  I couldn't resist owning part of the Contemporary, with MK just a walk away!  I actually wondered why anyone would choose AKV over BLT?   See, a true BLT Groupie!!!



Location, location, location!  They could have built tiny shacks with no amenities next to the MK and I would have purchased!


----------



## Stickfigure

Me too.. me too.... So excited !    I'm a lurker of disboards.... finally joined.....and never knew of DVC until our trip this past November.... Well... curiousity got us and after a quick DVC meeting and some ice-cream... we are proud owners of 320 points (2 160 contracts)  

We plan on three visits this year.. our first time "home" is with our developer points at SSR 4/13 to 4/17.... then again the first week of October at SSR to take my mom & dad for F&W..(dad has never been to WDW, so that's so exciting..) That should use all but 10 of our developer points..... then finally our we'll use some of our BLT points.... NYE... MK view in a 2 bedroom if all goes well !!  

We are sooo excited... and today I even got our April airfare for free using amex points !  

Congrats to you all !!!


----------



## simmons_m

We made our purchase yesterday, just a small add-on of 30 points, but with banking and borrowing, plus our BWV points it is a good number.
Looking forward to our first trip to BLT in October 2010.
Mike


----------



## DiznEeyore

We just bought our point package at BLT today after selling our BCV points.   The Contemporary has become our favorite resort (LOVE walking to the MK!), so this is the perfect "home" for us.


----------



## coastiewifern

Count me in on this thread!!!  We bought in Nov as new DVC owners


----------



## kiingor

hey groupies, anyone know when can we start booking for BLT ?


----------



## kaffinito

kiingor said:


> hey groupies, anyone know when can we start booking for BLT ?



Ooh - ooh!  I actually know this one!  Owners can start booking on March 1st and non -owners can start booking on March 15th.  I can hardly wait!


----------



## kiingor

kaffinito said:


> Ooh - ooh!  I actually know this one!  Owners can start booking on March 1st and non -owners can start booking on March 15th.  I can hardly wait!



i wonder why 3/15 for non-members ?   It opens before the 7 month window.
That's a sunday, we can still make ressie ?


----------



## DiznEeyore

kiingor said:


> i wonder why 3/15 for non-members ?   It opens before the 7 month window.
> That's a sunday, we can still make ressie ?



I like that they're giving us a two-week headstart, since we're not getting the normal 4-month window.     And MS is open on Sundays now, so no problem making ressies on 3/1.


----------



## thelionqueen

Since it is newly opening and there is less than 7 months between booking & potential travel, owners only have a 2 week booking window for 2009 is what I was told.  However, I believe Sept-Dec. will be heavily booked by BLT owners and availability even 2 weeks later will be affected.  Just my .02.

And to all new BLT Owners...welcome to this thread...and...
WELCOME HOME !!


----------



## Disneydonnam

I will JOIN.  I am so excited to have bought at BLT.   I also own at BWV and BCV.  I will be on the phone March 1st to book Sept 4th .


----------



## spiceycat

here some pictures of the models

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Photos/Bay-Lake-Tower/index.htm

they definitely look better in person.

congratulations everyone !!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Pictures do it absolutely no justice, it is simply amazing in person!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

and CONGRATULATIONS to all new BLT owners/groupies!!!!!!!!

Boy oh boy!!!!!!!!!..................Do we need "help"??!!!  We purchased pts. when BLT was announced and just added on an = # of points again today!!!!! This truly IS our dream resort!!!!!!!!!!!! 

  Come on March 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whayes

Duplicated post Sorry.


----------



## whayes

Addonitis hit me today!  We are now proud owners of 50 BLT points!!  We will be staying at our new home after our Disney Cruise in November.

I would really like to add some of the pictures to my signature.  Is anyone willing to share their signature pics?


----------



## DVC Mike

WoodysRoundup said:


> We purchased pts. when BLT was announced and just added on an = # of points again today!!!!! This truly IS our dream resort!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on March 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!


 
We did the same thing, and feel the same way.


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

I'm guessing it's now official.  We put down our down payment and are awaiting the rest of the paper work, which our guide said should arrive sometime next week.  We are new DVC members and now the proud owners of a piece of BLT.  

So, our next step is to work through the paper work when it arrives and figure out how to make reservations for a trip in July using our developer's points at SSR.  I already got an e-mail to use to get on the Web site once I have a member number.


----------



## Kmango

We're official as of last Sunday!


----------



## Ksp

Just got to see the model of BLT yesterday - my family fell in love with it, start to finish.  I especially like the kitchen; it is larger than the kitchens in SSR, thankfully.  As much as I like the setups of SSR/BCV . . .the kitchens can feel cramped if more than one person is in there. BLT's kitchen island reminds me a bit more of the OKW kitchens - and IMO feels roomier.


----------



## thelionqueen

whayes said:


> Addonitis hit me today!  We are now proud owners of 50 BLT points!!  We will be staying at our new home after our Disney Cruise in November.
> 
> I would really like to add some of the pictures to my signature.  Is anyone willing to share their signature pics?



The "Groupie" pic is available as well as all the others.  Whichever you choose, simply right click on the picture, click on "properties", copy the entire address, then go to "user cp", "edit signature" and enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and you got it.  Welcome new neighbors!!!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Welcome to all the new groupies  

We were planning to use some of our BLT points for a trip this October, but I managed to get one of the 40% off codes that they are talking about on the code board and booked 8 nights at CR in an MK view, so we're banking our points and using them for 5 nights in a 1 bed MK view next summer  

I'll be hoping you guys who are staying there before us will keep me going with loads of lovely pictures


----------



## spiceycat

WoodysRoundup said:


> BThis truly IS our dream resort!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come on March 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!



march 1 will be nice - but really, really want Sept when we can actually start staying there!


----------



## dizzneebabe

That's it!  We're IN!!!!  We purchased 199 pts and get the founder's tile!!!   Why 199? It allows us to go 2x in 3 yrs in magic in a 1bdrm lakeview room.  It also allows us to use our AKV pts. every year during adventure.

Since we're using DP's this summer and AKV in Dec, our BLT stay won't be until July 2010 at this point!  I'll be reading every TR until then!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

My guide said she was going to be off this week. I have tried to call various numbers, only to get recordings. I spoke with Member Administration, only to be sent back to the voice mail of my guide. Any other suggestions to speak with a live person to buy BLT? I did leave a voicemail with time, date, pt. amount to purchase, name, phone #'s. Hope I'm not too late.....


----------



## BBG-BLT

Just bought in at 300 points.... first trip will be late Sept/Early Oct 2009 (for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween) and DD and DS birthday.  Never stayed on property so this should be great (esp with the little ones).

So - so excited


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Proud new owner of 30 BLT points......I do hate myself for paying retail though! I don't even get a gift...no bag, no lithograph, nothing. I admit, I know nothing about the Contemporary, BLT or its surrounding areas (except for MK!). So now fellow owners, you need to fill me in!!!


----------



## disneybride96

We'll be signing our paperwork tonight!  
Oh man, I dread those phone lines on March 1st. We want to make our first stay at BLT the first week of December.   I would hate for our first waitlist experience to be at BLT.


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Proud new owner of 30 BLT points......I do hate myself for paying retail though! I don't even get a gift...no bag, no lithograph, nothing. I admit, I know nothing about the Contemporary, BLT or its surrounding areas (except for MK!). So now fellow owners, you need to fill me in!!!



what do you wan to know.

first and best (my opinion) you can walk to the MK!!!!!

so no long waits at night to get to the buses, then wait to get to your resort, then on the bus going to your resort...

now the wait inside the park will still be there.

if you don't have a MK view and want to see the firework - right NOW - and only for right now - there is the Top of World lounge.

the mk views are going to be special - but expensive - maybe once every 5 years or so... otherwise standard...

look at the extra cost for MK
okw 8 points  - bwv, bc, vwl, blt(standard) - 12, blt (mk) is 17.

so since the views will definitely be best so far - 17 for a studio is probably fair.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

spiceycat said:


> what do you wan to know.
> 
> first and best (my opinion) you can walk to the MK!!!!!
> 
> so no long waits at night to get to the buses, then wait to get to your resort, then on the bus going to your resort...
> 
> now the wait inside the park will still be there.
> 
> if you don't have a MK view and want to see the firework - right NOW - and only for right now - there is the Top of World lounge.
> 
> the mk views are going to be special - but expensive - maybe once every 5 years or so... otherwise standard...
> 
> look at the extra cost for MK
> okw 8 points - bwv, bc, vwl, blt(standard) - 12, blt (mk) is 17.
> 
> so since the views will definitely be best so far - 17 for a studio is probably fair.


Thanks Pat! That is the best feature of all....being able to walk to MK!! Since I also own at BWV, that too was the big draw for me. Well, I have never stayed at the Contemporary. I know about the new Wave restaraunt. Don't know much about Cali Grill (its there at BLT?). My 30 pts will get us a studio for 5 nights every 3 years during 3 seasons. Right now I love the low MF's. Is the beach real accessible to BLT? Is there a marina there you can rent water mice?


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Don't know much about Cali Grill (its there at BLT?). My 30 pts will get us a studio for 5 nights every 3 years during 3 seasons. Right now I love the low MF's. Is the beach real accessible to BLT? Is there a marina there you can rent water mice?



yes the Cali grill is at the top of CR. It is not my favorite...

yes the beach is accessible to BLT - the main pool will be in the curve on the beach.

disney is doing away with the water mice - in favor of that 2 seater that I can't remember the name. but you can rent just about anything from CR.

you can rent now if you want too - just go to any marina at WDW and say what you want to rent. l

the marina and the beach are in the back - along bay lake - not in the front with seven seas lagoon.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Is there a map of BLT yet, like there are of the other resorts?


----------



## SunnieRN

Welcome Home all you new b.l.t. groupies!


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Is there a map of BLT yet, like there are of the other resorts?



not yet - 

expecting one before it opens in Sept - might get one in June.

that say you can see a map (not like the other resorts) 

www.dvcmember.com

just click on the 'vist our newest resort'

in the exclusive address is a map.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Addon-itis continues.     We added on a small second add-on (does that make sense?) at BLT this evening, before the minimum goes up to 100 points.  I think we're done for now, until Hawaii goes up for sale!


----------



## anna08

Count us in!!! Happy owners 100 points as of today!! Now, how to decide when and which view, etc....


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to all you new BMT owners!


----------



## piglet75

I'm in!  We just bought 160 pts at BLT on Monday....is it September yet?????  Can't wait for my first stay!


----------



## kiingor

How do we get one of those 'tiles' everyone is talking about.. and any free gifts for add-ons ?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I can't find the exact figure....how much are MF's again for BLT? Thanks,


----------



## Ksp

We called yesterday to do a small add on- we were only able to leave a message for our guide, due to the high volume of calls!


----------



## spiceycat

kiingor said:


> How do we get one of those 'tiles' everyone is talking about.. and any free gifts for add-ons ?



for over a 100 points there is  $5 discount and DP points.

any lower nothing

after today - who knows?

only the founding members who brought 160 & over points were entitled to the tiles in the foundation. so you had to be a member already and add on that much and be in the first 1,000 to do it.


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> I can't find the exact figure....how much are MF's again for BLT? Thanks,



$3.67 per point - starting in Sept - so the amount will be prorated.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

spiceycat said:


> $3.67 per point - starting in Sept - so the amount will be prorated.


Thank you Ms. Pat!! Looks like BLT's MF's are cheaper than the reported new GCV....


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

kiingor said:


> How do we get one of those 'tiles' everyone is talking about.. and any free gifts for add-ons ?



Out of pure curiosity I asked about the tiles last night, and was told that they're finally all spoken for.  However, you never know - your guide may have held onto one or two.  Give them a call and see...perhaps, just perhaps.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Has anyone else noticed how private the balconies look? I took another look at the Disney video, and the balconies look very private, maybe because there is no balcony off of the living room? I am a view-balcony person. This is great for me!


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Has anyone else noticed how private the balconies look? I took another look at the Disney video, and the balconies look very private, maybe because there is no balcony off of the living room? I am a view-balcony person. This is great for me!



think it is because there is no other building close.

only cr for the standard views.

the balconies seem bigger (okay not as big as OKW - but definitely bigger than most of the DVC resorts)


----------



## CheapMom

Congrats all you blt owners and hello to owners and lovers!!! Count me in as a BLT lover- I love the CR and I'm sure I will love BLT too.  Anyway, I was playing with photoshop and made the above image thought you might enjoy.


----------



## pixie921

BWV Dreamin said:


> Has anyone else noticed how private the balconies look? I took another look at the Disney video, and the balconies look very private, maybe because there is no balcony off of the living room? I am a view-balcony person. This is great for me!



I'm excited about the balconies, too!  One of my complaints about the other DVCs was the fact that you could go out on your balcony and someone might be on theirs right next to you.  I looove the idea of the private balconies!


----------



## spiceycat

CheapMom - very, very nice - will definitely be using it!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

CheapMom said:


> Congrats all you blt owners and hello to owners and lovers!!! Count me in as a BLT lover- I love the CR and I'm sure I will love BLT too. Anyway, I was playing with photoshop and made the above image thought you might enjoy.


Awesome sig Cheapmom!!!!!! Love it, love it!


----------



## dkostel

Hey there neighbors!  I'm new to the neighborhood.  I wanted BLT since it was a distant rumor, for sentimental reasons (we always drove in from the Days Inn Kississmee when I was a kid), for the location, and for the monorail.  I was staying at CR for the half marathon and found another wonderful thing about this resort.  I took in a couple of sunrises on the beach in front of the south wing.  What an amazing and peaceful area.  Here you are in the heart of WDW and it is easy to believe that you are the only one for miles.  Truely magical!


----------



## spiceycat

dkostel said:


> Hey there neighbors!  I'm new to the neighborhood.  I wanted BLT since it was a distant rumor, for sentimental reasons (we always drove in from the Days Inn Kississmee when I was a kid), for the location, and for the monorail.  I was staying at CR for the half marathon and found another wonderful thing about this resort.  I took in a couple of sunrises on the beach in front of the south wing.  What an amazing and peaceful area.  Here you are in the heart of WDW and it is easy to believe that you are the only one for miles.  Truely magical!



go look at mousesteps.com pictures of the BLT.

looks like it will get a beautiful sunrise and sunset....


----------



## Splat25

Add me to the thread as well! We got 100 points back in Decemeber and are really looking forward to staying close to MK.


----------



## pixierella

Woot! I just added 56 points. Enough for a 1bd at the time of year we love.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

pixierella said:


> Woot! I just added 56 points. Enough for a 1bd at the time of year we love.


Yeah, you did it just in time!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DWFan4Life

DVC Mike said:


> You can never judge a resort and what you will like about it until you've actually stayed there. I'm looking forward to trying both the MK and Lake views.




I agree, you can't say anything without staying there first. Who knows, you will like both. Try to see and figured it out for you to know.  

count me in for this group. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## thelionqueen

CheapMom said:


> Congrats all you blt owners and hello to owners and lovers!!! Count me in as a BLT lover- I love the CR and I'm sure I will love BLT too.  Anyway, I was playing with photoshop and made the above image thought you might enjoy.



Great!! I'm off to add it to my siggie...I can't believe how much I love this place!!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

dkostel said:


> Hey there neighbors!  I'm new to the neighborhood.  I wanted BLT since it was a distant rumor, for sentimental reasons (we always drove in from the Days Inn Kississmee when I was a kid), for the location, and for the monorail.  I was staying at CR for the half marathon and found another wonderful thing about this resort.  I took in a couple of sunrises on the beach in front of the south wing.  What an amazing and peaceful area.  Here you are in the heart of WDW and it is easy to believe that you are the only one for miles.  Truely magical!



Hi neighbor!  We're neighbors from the Windy City AND BLT! The CR has been a fave of mine since '74!  Isn't BLT just amazing? We couldn't be happier with our purchase! Congrats on yours! When are you planning your first trip? 



*And Congrats to all the new BLT owners!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## sueandyong

My DW and I are new to the DISboards and also proud new owners at BLT!  We've booked a trip for July at SSR.  Can't wait as this will be our first trip to WDW.  So much to do, I'm sure 1 week is not close to what's needed to see everything.  Not sure how to plan the itinerary, but at least we've got time till July.  Just want to thank everyone on this board as we've read and learned alot about DVC.  Welcome Home Everyone!


----------



## DVC_Corrys

That is a fantastic signature item... I am very excited for Bay Lake.....

Does anyone else hate calling it BLT??? My wife and I promised when we bought into it that we would call it Bay Lake.... I am a fan of the mouse, not the pig.


----------



## kaffinito

CheapMom said:


> Congrats all you blt owners and hello to owners and lovers!!! Count me in as a BLT lover- I love the CR and I'm sure I will love BLT too.  Anyway, I was playing with photoshop and made the above image thought you might enjoy.



Thank you!!


----------



## kaffinito

sueandyong said:


> My DW and I are new to the DISboards and also proud new owners at BLT!  We've booked a trip for July at SSR.  Can't wait as this will be our first trip to WDW.  So much to do, I'm sure 1 week is not close to what's needed to see everything.  Not sure how to plan the itinerary, but at least we've got time till July.  Just want to thank everyone on this board as we've read and learned alot about DVC.  Welcome Home Everyone!



*Welcome!*


----------



## tmli

We are new BLT groupies!!!  Just finished the deal to buy this last Sunday.....just waiting for the package to arrive.  We are new DVC owners and I couldn't be more excited that our first purchase is BLT!!!  We are hoping to use our DP for a stay at SSR in May.  We will be on the phone March 1st trying to get a studio for October and December of this year!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

DVC_Corrys said:


> That is a fantastic signature item... I am very excited for Bay Lake.....
> 
> Does anyone else hate calling it BLT??? My wife and I promised when we bought into it that we would call it Bay Lake.... I am a fan of the mouse, not the pig.


 

When I say BLT now the sandwich doesn't even come to mind - just BAY LAKE TOWERS!


----------



## Ksp

We have officially added on at BLT!


----------



## spiceycat

DVC_Corrys said:


> Does anyone else hate calling it BLT??? My wife and I promised when we bought into it that we would call it Bay Lake.... I am a fan of the mouse, not the pig.



BLT doesn't bother me, allergic to pork. so BLT doesn't even enter my mind as a sandwich.

hate the Pig icon - just think someone was a little jealous. a MK icon would work or even a bird one. It is the biggest lake on WDW property. and even a real lake. they didn't make Bay Lake - it was there. So if any of the resort desire a bird icon it is BLT.

so won't use it. the building is nice enough for me.


----------



## shellybelly72

We just bought 120pts at BLT! So excited! We want our 1st trip to be around the same time next year- So Jan 2010! Woohoo!


----------



## SunnieRN

spiceycat said:


> BLT doesn't bother me, allergic to pork. so BLT doesn't even enter my mind as a sandwich.
> 
> hate the Pig icon - just think someone was a little jealous. a MK icon would work or even a bird one. It is next to the biggest lake on WDW property. and even a real lake. they didn't make Bay Lake - it was there. So if any of the resort desire a bird icon it is BLT.
> 
> so won't use it. the building is nice enough for me.



How about an alligator?


----------



## spiceycat

SunnieRN said:


> How about an alligator?



disney might object to that - but hey an alligator would work too!

because if any place on WDW property that has the public near it has alligators it is probably Bay Lake. It is a big lake.


----------



## DVC Mike

shellybelly72 said:


> We just bought 120pts at BLT! So excited! We want our 1st trip to be around the same time next year- So Jan 2010! Woohoo!


 
Congrats!


----------



## thelionqueen

spiceycat said:


> BLT doesn't bother me, allergic to pork. so BLT doesn't even enter my mind as a sandwich.
> 
> hate the Pig icon - just think someone was a little jealous. a MK icon would work or even a bird one. It is the biggest lake on WDW property. and even a real lake. they didn't make Bay Lake - it was there. So if any of the resort desire a bird icon it is BLT.
> 
> so won't use it. the building is nice enough for me.



I totally agree!  I do not like the pig with mouse ears, just doesn't fit into my impression of my Bay Lake home at all


----------



## spiceycat

DVC Mike said:


> Congrats!



mike you are so right

Congratulation everybody!!!

welcome home!~


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

I hope that everyone looking for small add-on contracts at BLT was able to TCB before the big deadline!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I hope that everyone looking for small add-on contracts at BLT was able to TCB before the big deadline!!


What is TCB? I did buy just before the deadline!


----------



## sckelly

Just purchased 165 points at BLT!  Bought right before the deadline, it will be interesting to see what the next batch of incentives are.  I was going to use my DP's for SSR in March but just found out that the main pool will be closed for refurbishing.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

BWV Dreamin said:


> What is TCB? I did buy just before the deadline!



Sorry for the confusion...TCB=Take Care of Business.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

CONGRATS all new owners and happy campers who got in before the deadline!  

On a different note, I had to call MS yesterday and when I asked about the Sept. 1 opening date, the rep said they had not yet received "official" word that this was the opening date. Is that cause for concern or normal? If it's normal, when do they normally make the proposed date an official one when new properties open?


----------



## CheapMom

WoodysRoundup said:


> CONGRATS all new owners and happy campers who got in before the deadline!
> 
> On a different note, I had to call MS yesterday and when I asked about the Sept. 1 opening date, the rep said they had not yet received "official" word that this was the opening date. Is that cause for concern or normal? If it's normal, when do they normally make the proposed date an official one when new properties open?



Well I think Sept 1 is the Official-proposed date- but they always keep the caveat in there 'subject to change' in case of unforseen delays.  If it is any comfort- I think much of AKV opened or is opening ahead of the propsed dates they put out in the begining.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Quetion for all you BLT vets!! Is there a new quick service restaraunt in the BLT building? In the Contemporary? Or is there no new QS?


----------



## spiceycat

the licenses say both top of the world - the thing we can watch the fireworks.

and the pool bar can serve food.

but CR is not far and with that bridge - it is almost the same building.

so you can run over to CR for their counter service.


----------



## spiceycat

WoodysRoundup said:


> On a different note, I had to call MS yesterday and when I asked about the Sept. 1 opening date, the rep said they had not yet received "official" word that this was the opening date. Is that cause for concern or normal? If it's normal, when do they normally make the proposed date an official one when new properties open?



I am not worried at all. All the dvc resorts have opened on time - most open before time.

AKV at Jambo House opened I think 2 months before hand.

now don't think BLT will - really think DVC wants this done right - so Sept is when expecting it to open.

when it opens really expecting all the rooms to be right (the GV were not right at AKV)

DVD (the builder of DVC) really has some high costs to the construction companies and designers if they don't finish on time (think)


----------



## damilani

We just added 2 - 50pt contracts at Bay Lake Towers in addition to our 220 at AKV. Add me to the groupie list!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

How many floors/rooms are to be open in September?


----------



## spiceycat

well I think the entire building.

with the GV on the top floor - they might start down instead of up.

but don't know.

remember what is not sold, CRO can rent it.

so really expecting the first dec to have more renters (CRO or WDTC) than DVC members.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

spiceycat said:


> well I think the entire building.
> 
> with the GV on the top floor - they might start down instead of up.
> 
> but don't know.
> 
> remember what is not sold, CRO can rent it.
> 
> so really expecting the first dec to have more renters (CRO or WDTC) than DVC members.


Wow, what do you think CRO will rent for?


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow, what do you think CRO will rent for?



well the studios are generally the same as the rooms.

so the MK view at CR will probably be the studios with MK views.

same for bl, probably the deluxe rooms for standard view (this is a guess).

the 1-bedroom and up - who knows. Probably as much as Disney thinks it can get. especially if they have a program going that creates demand - maybe free dinning? who knows?

really want to see what Disney charges for those MK GV - won't be surprised if they are the most expensive DVC rooms to date.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

spiceycat said:


> I am not worried at all. All the dvc resorts have opened on time - most open before time.
> 
> AKV at Jambo House opened I think 2 months before hand.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Kmango

We just got word that we are founding members of BLT for our add-on purchase from late December (finalized Jan. 4)! Now we just have to figure out what goes on the tile....


----------



## spiceycat

Kmango said:


> We just got word that we are founding members of BLT for our add-on purchase from late December (finalized Jan. 4)! Now we just have to figure out what goes on the tile....



Congratulations!!!

beginning to think should just added on another 40 points...and been one too

oh well..


----------



## Tara

double post - sorry!


----------



## Disneydonnam

Is anybody else planning on making reservations for Sept?  We have our airline tickets for the 4th-13th.  I am wondering if I should make a reservations at BW and then wait until March 1st to book at BLT.  I am just worried if they don't open on time we might not be able to get a room.


----------



## Tara

Which DIS member made the sig image below on the left? I'd like to get his or her permission to use it for something - so if anyone reading this could let me know, I'd appreciate it! Or if the maker is reading this, please PM me!

Thanks!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Tara said:


> Which DIS member made the sig image below on the left? I'd like to get his or her permission to use it for something - so if anyone reading this could let me know, I'd appreciate it! Or if the maker is reading this, please PM me!
> 
> Thanks!


I think the poster lionqueen made it!


----------



## Tara

Howdy neighbors! I just wanted to let y'all know that I created a Facebook group for us! You can find it here. And thanks to thelionqueen for letting me use the awesome graphic she created!


----------



## thefirebuilds

My darling and I are DVC at BLT as of Saturday.

oh and we will be using our "free" points in March at Saratoga, we hope.


----------



## sueandyong

Welcome Home TheFireBuilds!
Congratulations!  My DW & I just joined January 5th on our anniversary.


----------



## thefirebuilds

sueandyong said:


> Welcome Home TheFireBuilds!
> Congratulations!  My DW & I just joined January 5th on our anniversary.



THanks!

BTW, hate to be nosey, but put these:






on either side of your signature graphic so it does like thsi:


----------



## sueandyong

Thanks I just did a search to figure it out.  New at this posting stuff.


----------



## the who #3

just added on another small contract to my blt.  i never seem to get it right the first time.   when i start to figure the pts for my 1st visit i always find that i need just a few more pts than i purchased.  

now i should be set for vwl (271) akv (220) and blt (205).  i may not be able to do mk view every visit but part of the time anyway.  i do hope the viewing tower will remain available for owners.  if not, there will probably be a few blt resales poping up in a couple of years. 

i do keep having a strong desire for some bcv too.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Tara said:


> Howdy neighbors! I just wanted to let y'all know that I created a Facebook group for us! You can find it here. And thanks to thelionqueen for letting me use the awesome graphic she created!


 
Tara - what's the name of the group.  When I go to your link all I get is the Facebook sign in.

NEVERMIND - found it.  Thanks


----------



## farscape

Just completed last week a purchase of a 160 point add-on for BLT on-site at DL. I received the following incentives:

1. $112 purchase price less $5 Discount
2. 160 Developer Points
3. 2 Premier Annual Pass vouchers (no expiration at WDW)
4. Allowed to split the 160 points into 3 separate contracts of 60, 60 & 40.
5. Founding Member Status for VGC (exclusive right to purchase VGC from 1/25 - 3/25/09 prior to sale to non-founding members)

As far as I know this deal was only available if you made your purchase at DL. You had to purchase a minimum of 160 to get the 2 annual pass vouchers. 

I believe that the same deal is still available except that you would not be able to split up your contract due to the minimum 100 point limitation now in effect.

Since I live close to DL and am able to use the 160 Developer Points at the 3 DL hotels (that I never wanted to pay rack rate to stay at) this was a very attractive deal for me. I am also considering a purchase a 100 point contract at VGC.

I posted this elsewhere but wanted be re-post to be a part of the BLT Groupies.  No Founder's Tile but happy to own @ BLT.


----------



## Ksp

Tara said:


> Howdy neighbors! I just wanted to let y'all know that I created a Facebook group for us! You can find it here. And thanks to thelionqueen for letting me use the awesome graphic she created!



Hey, Tara - thanks for starting the facebook group - I just joined (Kay)


----------



## thelionqueen

I am not the who created yhe logo, I just asked for someone to, just didnt want to take credit for another's work..it is awesome!


----------



## the who #3

love it, love it, love it!

i think i am worse than a kid when it comes to disney and dvc.  for most of my life i thought i could only have one home.  wow, now i can have several and love each and every one of them.


----------



## MrDVC

Tara said:


> Which DIS member made the sig image below on the left? I'd like to get his or her permission to use it for something - so if anyone reading this could let me know, I'd appreciate it! Or if the maker is reading this, please PM me!
> 
> Thanks!



I created the "groupies" image.  You may use it as well as anyone else who would like.  I created it for everyone.

I'm so glad that you guys like it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MrDVC said:


> I created the "groupies" image. You may use it as well as anyone else who would like. I created it for everyone.
> 
> I'm so glad that you guys like it.


Anyway way to reduce the pixel size to 75 x 75 pixels? I would love to use it, its just a little big for my siggie area.


----------



## MrDVC

BWV Dreamin said:


> Anyway way to reduce the pixel size to 75 x 75 pixels? I would love to use it, its just a little big for my siggie area.




I'll see what I can do.  I'm out of town right now, so give me a few days...


----------



## Dee77

We are also BLT owners and groupies. I love the picture and am glad I found the instructions for adding it to my signature. Thanks! We are hoping to go in December of this year!


----------



## pixierella

I joined the BLT group on Facebook.


----------



## goofygal1975

Hello I haven't read through the thread all the way yet, but wanted to chime in that DH and I just bought 300 points at BLT a couple of hours ago!!!! Oh my! I'm So excited!!! (and a bit nervous about the payments )

When can we start booking rooms at BLT? (we get our points Feb 1st). 

If we can make it work, we'd like to stay the first or second weekend in December.


----------



## MommyTo5

goofygal1975 said:


> Hello I haven't read through the thread all the way yet, but wanted to chime in that DH and I just bought 300 points at BLT a couple of hours ago!!!! Oh my! I'm So excited!!! (and a bit nervous about the payments )
> 
> When can we start booking rooms at BLT? (we get our points Feb 1st).
> 
> If we can make it work, we'd like to stay the first or second weekend in December.



Congratulations and welcome home, goofygal1975!  We can start making reservations on March 1st!


----------



## goofygal1975

Thank you! I guess March 1st is going to be a VERY LONG day!!


----------



## coastiewifern

I just tried to find the fb group with no luck.  What is it called??


pixierella said:


> I joined the BLT group on Facebook.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

The facebook group is called: DVC Bay Lake Tower Groupies


----------



## coastiewifern

Thanks I found the group!


----------



## dozerdog

We are new owners of DVC at BLT. These boards really helped in our decision to become DVC owners, so much information so little time. 
Does anyone know if you will be able to hear the soundtrack for MK fireworks from your MK view balcony? I know they pipe the sound into Ohanas, or does the sound carry across the park?
First trip to BLT 9/25/09 if we can get through to res on March 1st


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hi Groupies! Ok, another question! Will the new pool only be for DVC members, or can the Contemporary guests also use it? Will BLT have their own boat dock?


----------



## TinkTatoo

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi Groupies! Ok, another question! Will the new pool only be for DVC members,....



We were told by our guide that the pool would be for BLT guests only but I guess we'll have to wait and see if that is true or not


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

I remember reading something in the BLT documentation that the pool would also be open to guests at the Contemporary...


----------



## thelionqueen

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I remember reading something in the BLT documentation that the pool would also be open to guests at the Contemporary...


I was told the exact opposite.  ONLY BLT guests can have use of the BLT pool (as well as CR pool), CR guests will NOT be allowed use of the BLT pool.  They are beginning with BLT to provide more exclusivity for members, and limiting pool use is step one (along with the rooftop BLT restaurant-only for registered BLT guests).  Just my. 02.

Dozerdog-they will have the fireworks music piped in on the TV  and in the restaurants of course.  WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

thelionqueen said:


> I was told the exact opposite.  ONLY BLT guests can have use of the BLT pool (as well as CR pool), CR guests will NOT be allowed use of the BLT pool.  They are beginning with BLT to provide more exclusivity for members, and limiting pool use is step one (along with the rooftop BLT restaurant-only for registered BLT guests).  Just my. 02.



We were also told the same thing, thelionqueen.  I hope they don't change that plan.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> I remember reading something in the BLT documentation that the pool would also be open to guests at the Contemporary...


The POS is confusing......after reading it, I also took it to mean that it is not an exclusive recreational item. That's why I posted the question...the POS does lead one to believe that it is not exclusive to members. I sure hope I'm wrong....I think the pool would get really croweded otherwise.


----------



## spiceycat

Disneydonnam said:


> Is anybody else planning on making reservations for Sept?  We have our airline tickets for the 4th-13th.  I am wondering if I should make a reservations at BW and then wait until March 1st to book at BLT.  I am just worried if they don't open on time we might not be able to get a room.



going in Sept - but the last week - so get food/wine too.

won't worry. DVD contractors so far have finished early.

if the worst happens and BLT is not finished - DVC will find you another place.

that say don't worry. really think the contractors have to pay DVD if they are late.


----------



## spiceycat

dozerdog said:


> Does anyone know if you will be able to hear the soundtrack for MK fireworks from your MK view balcony? I know they pipe the sound into Ohanas, or does the sound carry across the park?
> First trip to BLT 9/25/09 if we can get through to res on March 1st



the CR gets it on their TV's - so hoping this will happen with BLT too.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

spiceycat said:


> going in Sept - but the last week - so get food/wine too.



Hey spiceycat! What do you mean "so get food/wine too the last week in Sept.???


----------



## 6mouselovers

we bought 750 late fall and are planning december 2009 for that (maybe we'll see you disney spaz).  the contemp. has long been my favorite resort, and this is a dream come true.  we also have 300 at bwv and love the epcot scene as well.  can't wait for the march 1st reservation opening!!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

6mouselovers said:


> we bought 750 late fall and are planning december 2009 for that (maybe we'll see you disney spaz).  the contemp. has long been my favorite resort, and this is a dream come true.  we also have 300 at bwv and love the epcot scene as well.  can't wait for the march 1st reservation opening!!




What a fantastic purchase at BLT. CONGRATS fellow "groupie"!!!!!!!!


----------



## auntsue

Congratulations to all the new BLT owners!

I'm so jealous reading about everyone's 100+ points at BLT.  Imagine what you could do with 750?  Wow!  I was lucky enough to talk DH into 64 points for two weekday nights in an MK view 1 BR in Adventure season.  Too bad they changed the number of points needed to stay there in the past 12 days since we purchased.  Oh well, we'll still get to stay there one trip every year.

The virtual tour looks spectacular.  I'm dreaming about walking home from MK.  It can be quite the nightmare waiting for the bus to BWV at the end of the night.  Now we'll be able to get all of our MK touring and GF dining out of the way while staying at BLT.  That will be quite a treat!

I can't wait till December.  Wishing good luck and pixie dust to everyone trying to get ressies on March 1.  What time does MS open on Sundays?


----------



## thelionqueen

auntsue said:


> Congratulations to all the new BLT owners!
> Too bad they changed the number of points needed to stay there in the past 12 days since we purchased.  Oh well, we'll still get to stay there one trip every year.



What do you mean they changed the number of points?  This is the first I've heard of anything like this.  Thanks!


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

thelionqueen said:


> What do you mean they changed the number of points?  This is the first I've heard of anything like this.  Thanks!



The point chart for 2010 adjusts some of the point numbers from the original 2009 point chart that we saw when purchasing.  So, we have only 4 months, Sept. - Dec., on the 2009 chart before the new point counts kick-in from the 2010 chart.

The biggest change generally appears to be a shift in cost up for Sun. - Thurs. nights and a shift in cost down for Fri. - Sat. nights.  So, anyone who purchased an add-on aimed particularly at some number of weeknight days during a particular season without much point margin in the add-on is going to come up a little short, or a lot depending on how many weeknight days.  Similarly, someone new buying with an aim to stay weeknights only with a particular point contract matched to the exact projected cost may be in the same boat.


----------



## spiceycat

WoodysRoundup said:


> Hey spiceycat! What do you mean "so get food/wine too the last week in Sept.???



the food and wine festavial starts Sept 18, 2009 - so if you go late in Sept you get both MNSSHP and food/wine


----------



## BWV Dreamin

spiceycat said:


> the food and wine festavial starts Sept 18, 2009 - so if you go late in Sept you get both MNSSHP and food/wine


Ok, so what is MNSSHP?


----------



## DVC Mike

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, so what is MNSSHP?


 
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party


----------



## spiceycat

6mouselovers said:


> we bought 750 late fall and are planning december 2009 for that (maybe we'll see you disney spaz).  the contemp. has long been my favorite resort, and this is a dream come true.  we also have 300 at bwv and love the epcot scene as well.  can't wait for the march 1st reservation opening!!



  

WOW 750 points - oh you can do my dream the GV with MK view.

oh that is so wonderful.

maybe one day  - only if win the lottery!!!


----------



## MrDVC

BWV Dreamin said:


> Anyway way to reduce the pixel size to 75 x 75 pixels? I would love to use it, its just a little big for my siggie area.



See if this 93 x 100 will work.  I first tried a 75 x 75, but it just seems too small.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MrDVC said:


> See if this 93 x 100 will work. I first tried a 75 x 75, but it just seems too small.


Love it!!!! How does it look?


----------



## Stickfigure

spiceycat said:


> the food and wine festavial starts Sept 18, 2009 - so if you go late in Sept you get both MNSSHP and food/wine



Oh really????    We are planning a trip the last week of September & I was not aware that the MNSSHP would be happening then!  We've never seen that !!  You buy tix for that right ??


----------



## jeankeri

Bought 160 points at BLT!!   Got the final paperwork back last week. My DS11 has been coveting a BLT stay since the rumors started....needless to say we are looking forward to March 1st   to book our first trip home.


----------



## Stickfigure

Okay... any idea why my siggie is cut in half ????


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Stickfigure said:


> Okay... any idea why my siggie is cut in half ????



There are size limitations to signatures (I believe it's 250 in height)


----------



## Dee77

Hello everyone. Anyone else feel this way (I am hoping to book BLT for early Dec) and while that feels like an eternity away, there are 2 milestones that I am eagerly awaiting as well. First is reading the boards after we all make/get our reservations done on March 1st. (Hoping all of us get what we want) And the 2nd thing is watching the boards during Sept to see just what everyone thinks about the hotel. I can't wait to read/hear about the rooms, pool, Top of the World Lounge etc.


----------



## andijean

I agree with you Dee.  I can't seem to get enough information on BLT.  I want to see a real room, not a mock up.  I am addicted to searching for new info.  We are so excited to be going and are anxiously awaiting for March 1st to make a reservation and then we will breath a big sigh of relief.  It is really going to stink if we can't get a res and I am worried about getting through on the phones.  Are they really going to be open on a Sunday for taking the reservations?


----------



## Dee77

Yes from what I understand they are open all 7 days of the week but close for holidays. I have the same worry that we won't get the room/view we want for our preferred dates, however we have some flexibility with dates but my in-laws are going to SSR a few days before us and we want to get as many overlapping days as possible. We'll see when March 1st finally arrives. 

I didn't even think about the "pictures" we have as being artist concepts, I wonder if in the past the resorts/rooms turn out close to the concept or have there been differences?


----------



## MrDVC

BWV Dreamin said:


> Love it!!!! How does it look?



Looks great!  And admittedly better than I thought it would.


----------



## spiceycat

Dee77 said:


> Y
> I didn't even think about the "pictures" we have as being artist concepts, I wonder if in the past the resorts/rooms turn out close to the concept or have there been differences?



they are pretty close.

sometimes the real thing have stuff the models didn't.(disney's option to change)

plus because the building is so round - expect some of the rooms to have a different size than the models. although the elevators are in the bad areas - where it curves.

the building itself looks as advertised - maybe even better!

want Sept to get here - want to see the real thing up close and be inside it - not just from a distance.


----------



## TinkTatoo

Dee77 said:


> Hello everyone. Anyone else feel this way (I am hoping to book BLT for early Dec) and while that feels like an eternity away, there are 2 milestones that I am eagerly awaiting as well. First is reading the boards after we all make/get our reservations done on March 1st. (Hoping all of us get what we want) And the 2nd thing is watching the boards during Sept to see just what everyone thinks about the hotel. I can't wait to read/hear about the rooms, pool, Top of the World Lounge etc.



I feel the same although our first trip "home" won't be until August 2010   We leave Florida this summer a few days before the resort opens and although we're back again in October we got such a great deal on the Contemporary that we decided to bank our 2009 points and use them along with our 2010 points for a longer stay.

I'm really looking forward to hearing how everyone got on in March and how easy / hard it is to book either MK or Standard view, then I can't wait to get feedback from people who have stayed there and to see loads of photos


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am banking my '09 points as well...planning on an Oct. 2010 trip! Can't wait to hear all the trip reports and see all the pics....I am especially interested in any studio stays!! Wish we were going this year....


----------



## spiceycat

now you got me wondering again.

really wanted to stay in BLT this year. especially for the fireworks on the roof thing. that say a trip next year would work better... since really want to see the firework from the roof.

okay March is approaching need to make up my mind.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

spiceycat said:


> now you got me wondering again.
> 
> really wanted to stay in BLT this year. especially for the fireworks on the roof thing. that say a trip next year would work better... since really want to see the firework from the roof.
> 
> okay March is approaching need to make up my mind.


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am banking my '09 points as well...planning on an Oct. 2010 trip! Can't wait to hear all the trip reports and see all the pics....I am especially interested in any studio stays!! Wish we were going this year....



Same here.  The plan is to use DPs at SSR this summer, bank '09 points, and stay at BLT during the summer of 2010.  The banked points will give us some additional flexibility over the next few years to splurge an extra day, MK view, and/or bigger villa.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

T-i-double-g-err said:


> Same here. The plan is to use DPs at SSR this summer, bank '09 points, and stay at BLT during the summer of 2010. The banked points will give us some additional flexibility over the next few years to splurge an extra day, MK view, and/or bigger villa.


My dilemma for 2010 is should I book 5 days studio in LV or 4 days studio in MK view? I am wondering how hard MK view studio will be, even at 11 mos. I plan to use other points for the weekend if I do the 4 days MK view. For those who have had a MK view, do you get tired of seeing it after a couple of nights?


----------



## LIFERBABE

Hi,
Can someone tell me how to log in for the Member Tile.  I have my Code, but I dont see a link on the member site.

Thanks!


----------



## goofygal1975

I am the same way...very impatient for March 1st to arrive. This day is also our day to call for our ADRs for our may/june trip! So I'm going to put Dh on hold for the BLT ressie as I figure we'll be on hold quite awhile, and I'll make the ADR's and then take on the BLT ressies  

We hope to get a MK one bedroom for the first weekend in Dec...but also plan on making a ressie for the middle of Jan for dh bday. So that will be our back up if we don't get Dec. We'll take any view, but of course will try for the MK first!

If we get Dec dates, ds will go then, and it would be just Dh and I in Jan. Keeping our fingers crossed.

I am also waiting for pictures of the "real" thing!! I have been searching all over for pictures and info!! I love it!

 I wonder how long we'll all be on hold that day!


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

BWV Dreamin said:


> My dilemma for 2010 is should I book 5 days studio in LV or 4 days studio in MK view? I am wondering how hard MK view studio will be, even at 11 mos. I plan to use other points for the weekend if I do the 4 days MK view. For those who have had a MK view, do you get tired of seeing it after a couple of nights?



I think that we're going to splurge on the MK view for our 2010 trip with some of the banked '09 points.  I'm just worried that we'll like it so much that we'll be spoiled for the LV room.  Or, maybe we'll do a split MK view/LV view stay to try both and compare.

I've stayed for short trips at CR in both MK view and garden wing rooms.  Either way the walking convenience to MK was a real plus.  I really enjoyed the MK view for the fireworks; I do seem to remember that the parking lot below was a bit of a detraction during the day.  Since the kids were born, we've stayed at Poly several times and WL once, and we could see the fireworks from both those resorts but not quite the same as my, admittedly dated, memory of the MK view at CR.  I can't wait for them to see their reactions to the view from BLT.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

T-i-double-g-err said:


> I think that we're going to splurge on the MK view for our 2010 trip with some of the banked '09 points. I'm just worried that we'll like it so much that we'll be spoiled for the LV room.  Or, maybe we'll do a split MK view/LV view stay to try both and compare.
> 
> I've stayed for short trips at CR in both MK view and garden wing rooms. Either way the walking convenience to MK was a real plus. I really enjoyed the MK view for the fireworks; I do seem to remember that the parking lot below was a bit of a detraction during the day. Since the kids were born, we've stayed at Poly several times and WL once, and we could see the fireworks from both those resorts but not quite the same as my, admittedly dated, memory of the MK view at CR. I can't wait for them to see their reactions to the view from BLT.


Other than the viewing tower, can you see the fireworks anywhere else, say from the beach?


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

BWV Dreamin said:


> Other than the viewing tower, can you see the fireworks anywhere else, say from the beach?



Not sure.  Maybe someone else can chime in with an answer.  In terms of other public areas, we've enjoyed the fireworks from CG at CR, the launches between MK and Poly (kind of neat seeing them while coasting across the lagoon), and also from the beach area at Poly.  I'm not sure about other areas around CR or BLT.


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Other than the viewing tower, can you see the fireworks anywhere else, say from the beach?



well the beach is on the other side of BLT these days 

that say you can see them pretty easily in front BLT - besides CR.

or you can go to the 4th floor of the CR out on the deck  - there is seating plus the music

if you own at BLT - you can (hoping) go to the top - 'Top of the World' is a lounge that BLT guests can see the fireworks from.

 

BLT is right next to the MK - so from the beach you can probably see the highest one. 

that say you can see most of the show from the 4th deck at CR.

Mother wanted to stay here so our first and second were Bay Lake. Our third was an upgrade to the MK view. It was lovely. we were there for 4 days and no - I didn't get tire of the MK view.

now with little kids - these fireworks are LOUD. so it might kept the kids awake or wake them up. So might consider the lv and just the one night wanted to see them go up to the top of the world.


----------



## lynetteSC

pixierella said:


> I joined the BLT group on Facebook.


ohhh how did you find this???


----------



## TinkTatoo

BWV Dreamin said:


> .....For those who have had a MK view, do you get tired of seeing it after a couple of nights?



We had 7 nights with an MK view in the CR and you never get tired of the fireworks as spiceycat said though, they are very loud and often set car alarms off so bear that in mind if you have any young kids


----------



## 6mouselovers

good morning all:

just this am i was on the phone with dvc guest relations for another ressie and wanted to confirm march 1 for blt ressies.  she told me that they were just told there may be a date change (after march 1st, not before):  it has not been officially announced, and to keep checking the dvc member website.  i did and do not see any change as of yet.  has anyone else heard this?????????


----------



## spiceycat

No.

do you think it is a change because BLT opening date is being moved?

or a change to make it a weekday instead of weekend - assuming more workers on weekday.

boy hope I remember to call.


----------



## TinkTatoo

spiceycat said:


> No.
> 
> do you think it is a change because BLT opening date is being moved?
> 
> or a change to make it a weekday instead of weekend - assuming more workers on weekday.
> 
> boy hope I remember to call.



I think they would have known already that 1st March is on a weekend so I can only guess that it's to change the opening date


----------



## 6mouselovers

she did not say what the reason, just that march 1st was not firm at the moment.  i would hope it's not for a delay, although i guess even a week delay, if they are not sure on a firm date, could wreak havoc if they have booked it!  i looked here, on allears, and on the dvc website and could find nothing.  i am going to call on monday and see if anyone knows anything else, maybe even my original guide since they are obviously still selling contracts.  i will keep everyone posted as soon as i hear anything, you all do the same!


----------



## spiceycat

6mouselovers said:


> she did not say what the reason, just that march 1st was not firm at the moment.  i would hope it's not for a delay, although i guess even a week delay, if they are not sure on a firm date, could wreak havoc if they have booked it!  i looked here, on allears, and on the dvc website and could find nothing.  i am going to call on monday and see if anyone knows anything else, maybe even my original guide since they are obviously still selling contracts.  i will keep everyone posted as soon as i hear anything, you all do the same!



they dvc is not telling their guides as much as us.

so they probably don't know.

DVD charges their contractors a fee for being late. so really don't think it is the resort opening late. but hey things do happen.

hope it is not like BCV - and the furniture won't fit...


----------



## Dee77

didn't someone post pictures of the building recently and it showed that quite a few of the floors are already furnished? That definitely gave me the impression that they were ahead of schedule, I am curious why they are considering changing the dates for making reservations. Hmmm


----------



## WoodysRoundup

6mouselovers said:


> good morning all:
> 
> just this am i was on the phone with dvc guest relations for another ressie and wanted to confirm march 1 for blt ressies.  she told me that they were just told there may be a date change (after march 1st, not before):  it has not been officially announced, and to keep checking the dvc member website.  i did and do not see any change as of yet.  has anyone else heard this?????????




Thanks for the (bad) info.!    Just so I am understanding correctly, the rep said the date to call reservations may change, not the opening date, right?  I will be SO bummed if the Sept. 1 date is moved out. I already have half our reservations booked for that vacation.....waiting to book the BLT portion.


----------



## stitchineeyore

Oh dear. Just got off the phone with MS myself.  Before I hung up, I asked about the possibility of a date change for booking BLT. The CM I was speaking with said that they have been told the first booking date WOULD be changing, and that was all the information they had. I was told to watch the member website for further info.


----------



## goofygal1975

stitchineeyore said:


> Oh dear. Just got off the phone with MS myself.  Before I hung up, I asked about the possibility of a date change for booking BLT. The CM I was speaking with said that they have been told the first booking date WOULD be changing, and that was all the information they had. I was told to watch the member website for further info.



As a new member, you'd think I'd be on the member website all the time, but I forget about it. I'll have to remember to look at it. I hope they don't delay the date too far(just because I'm impatient..haha). I don't mind a small delay (have to call for ADR's on 3/1 as well).


----------



## WoodysRoundup

stitchineeyore said:


> Oh dear. Just got off the phone with MS myself.  Before I hung up, I asked about the possibility of a date change for booking BLT. The CM I was speaking with said that they have been told the first booking date WOULD be changing, and that was all the information they had. I was told to watch the member website for further info.



Okay, I am (mildly) freaking out about this. Anyone else heard anything more?


----------



## kaffinito

goofygal1975 said:


> As a new member, you'd think I'd be on the member website all the time, but I forget about it. I'll have to remember to look at it. I hope they don't delay the date too far(just because I'm impatient..haha). I don't mind a small delay (have to call for ADR's on 3/1 as well).



I'd actually be happy about a delay.  March 1st the first day of my DH's first trip to WDW, and I really didn't want to have to spend a long time on the phone that day.   If they pushed it back a week I would be ecstatic! 

Now if they delay the opening I will be seriously bummed out.  Like *WoodysRoundup* I'm hoping to finish off our end of summer trip at BLT.


----------



## Disneydonnam

WoodysRoundup said:


> Okay, I am (mildly) freaking out about this. Anyone else heard anything more?



I am also starting to freak out.  I was waiting until March 1st to book our room for 9/4.  I am thinking maybe I should book another resort just to have something.


----------



## Dee77

I was told by MS that the date for reserving BLT will probably be delayed, and to watch the member site to find out the exact details, should be released in the next week or so. I asked if the hotel opening will be delayed and she seemed to think no but then again didn't say it with much confidence so who knows....


----------



## Disneydonnam

I just hung up with DVC. I booked a room at BWV for the first week of Sept. I asked about the March 1st and she did confirm that they will not be taking reservations that day. I told her I already had my airline tickets and did she think BLT would be opening Sept. 1.  She said as of now yes but she did recommended that I book another resort and if they open on time I can cancel.


----------



## dhlikesbellemore

im new to all this. 
we purchased 200 at blt on our new years trip.
we are new members.
what makes you a founding member?


----------



## pixierella

lynetteSC said:


> ohhh how did you find this???




 This is the link to the group. I did find it by trolling the boards excessively since I'm all the about the Disney and months away from our first trip home.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=56458583823


----------



## kaffinito

Has anyone heard anything yet on the booking dates?  I'm waiting for a call back from my guide myself...


----------



## goofygal1975

kaffinito said:


> Has anyone heard anything yet on the booking dates?  I'm waiting for a call back from my guide myself...



Did you call them today? Some have posted here and other boards that they heard from their guide that Sunday Feb8th is the day for BLT now...(same as THV) at 9am. Also, that they are booking rooms for August 4th. 

I have not talked to my guide so I can't confirm this...but that is what I have read.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

kaffinito said:


> Has anyone heard anything yet on the booking dates?  I'm waiting for a call back from my guide myself...



According to our guide, just heard tonight....

BLT will open Aug. 4

MS will begin taking reservations Feb.8

Woo-Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dee77

I read the same thing on another thread, it sounds reasonable. Watching (frequently) the member site for the big announcement.


----------



## TinkTatoo

WoodysRoundup said:


> According to our guide, just heard tonight....
> 
> BLT will open Aug. 4
> 
> MS will begin taking reservations Feb.8
> 
> Woo-Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck everyone!




We'll be in Florida then but have to use up our developer points at SSR


----------



## WoodysRoundup

TinkTatoo said:


> We'll be in Florida then but have to use up our developer points at SSR



 Anyway to add just one night at your new digs!?


----------



## kiingor

WoodysRoundup said:


> According to our guide, just heard tonight....
> 
> BLT will open Aug. 4
> 
> MS will begin taking reservations Feb.8
> 
> Woo-Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck everyone!



Is this official.. written anywhere?  Or are they gonna change again ?


----------



## TinkTatoo

WoodysRoundup said:


> Anyway to add just one night at your new digs!?



I know...  I am *so* tempted 

Watch this space


----------



## WoodysRoundup

kiingor said:


> Is this official.. written anywhere?  Or are they gonna change again ?



I just got off the phone with MS who CONFIrMED that it is indeed true.  It will be CRAZY on sun. trying to get through.  THV and BLT ressies begin for owners on Feb. 8.

Feb. 22 is the day for non-owners to call for BLT.


----------



## kiingor

WoodysRoundup said:


> I just got off the phone with MS who CONFIrMED that it is indeed true.  It will be CRAZY on sun. trying to get through.  THV and BLT ressies begin for owners on Feb. 8.
> 
> Feb. 22 is the day for non-owners to call for BLT.



wow.. i'm assuming there will be no rooms left for non-owners on 2/22 ?


----------



## the who #3

i am so pleased that you other owners report to this thread. 

  i would not have known obout the new date for starting reservations if not for this thread, or that some of you have gotten info about the tiles.  it seems that no one informs me.  but i guess it is really my responsibility to find out myself

thank you for the information.   

now back to saying that i am very excited to be able to make my reservations soon.  hope i get the dates i want.  when i mentioned that date to my guide she very defenitly avoided any comments.  is it possible that some people have already been given reservations without having to go thru the proper chanels like everyone else?  i certainly hope that is not the case.
i would be extremely disapointed if i found out that dvc was not treating their owners fairly. 

maybe i need a new guide who will be more informative.  my guide always says later, "didn't you get an e-mail" or "someone was supposed to call you".

thank goodness for the dish!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Just curious, so now BLT owners can make ressies up to Jan 3, 2010?


----------



## thelionqueen

Too funny that I hear things on the DIS BEFORE I hear them from my guide!  To that end, maybe the new date will catch some off guard and make the phone just ever so slightly less crowded  

Now I REALLY have to finalize our dates and get ready for Sunday morning.  Can I hear ya'll join me in singing....
Oh how I love my Bay Lake Tower...baby, I'm comin' home


----------



## spiceycat

thelionqueen said:


> Too funny that I hear things on the DIS BEFORE I hear them from my guide!  To that end, maybe the new date will catch some off guard and make the phone just ever so slightly less crowded
> 
> Now I REALLY have to finalize our dates and get ready for Sunday morning.  Can I hear ya'll join me in singing....
> Oh how I love my Bay Lake Tower...baby, I'm comin' home



you know some of the guides are worried about that happening.

they are calling everyone. but some people travel alot. of course those generally have internet.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

what time will the member service center open on Sunday?


----------



## LIFERBABE

LIFERBABE said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how to log in for the Member Tile.  I have my Code, but I dont see a link on the member site.
> 
> Thanks!




Anyone? Pleeeeaaase


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just curious, so now BLT owners can make ressies up to Jan 3, 2010?



Starting Sunday, so my understanding would be that BLT owners would be able to make reservation for any trips starting after Aug. 4 and on or before Jan. 8, 2010, with Jan. 9-14 (or 15?  - someone help me on the +7 rule) available for those checking in Jan. 2-8 under the check-in day+7 rule.


----------



## spiceycat

STLDisney_Freak said:


> what time will the member service center open on Sunday?



think it is 9:00am Eastern time.


----------



## dcfromva

> Originally Posted by LIFERBABE
> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how to log in for the Member Tile. I have my Code, but I dont see a link on the member site.
> 
> Thanks!





LIFERBABE said:


> Anyone? Pleeeeaaase



I sent you a PM


----------



## spiceycat

LIFERBABE said:


> Anyone? Pleeeeaaase



looked for it - can't find it.

so you probably need to call your guide.


----------



## kaffinito

thelionqueen said:


> Too funny that I hear things on the DIS BEFORE I hear them from my guide!  To that end, maybe the new date will catch some off guard and make the phone just ever so slightly less crowded
> 
> Now I REALLY have to finalize our dates and get ready for Sunday morning.  Can I hear ya'll join me in singing....
> Oh how I love my Bay Lake Tower...baby, I'm comin' home



   I'm with you!  My guide never did call me back or let me know what was going on.  Maybe I need to find a new one...  

And I'm singing right along with you!


----------



## Dee77

I am so excited that this is now confirmed, Sunday will definitely be insane trying to get through on the phones. It will be great to finally have the room all squared away, then the real vacation countdown can begin. I look forward to Aug now to read all about everyone's experiences there. Good luck everyone with making your ressies!


----------



## LIFERBABE

LIFERBABE said:


> Anyone? Pleeeeaaase



Thank you dcfromva and friends for the detailed pm's!!  I am all set!

Spicey, thank you for looking.   

Congratulations to all the BLT Founding Members and Welcome Home!!

They probably wont have the fountain tiles on in August, but Im not taking any chances!!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

LIFERBABE said:


> They probably wont have the fountain tiles on in August, but Im not taking any chances!!



You really don't think so?


----------



## the who #3

i have not heard anything about my tiles!  who sent you notification of what to do? 

i am a founding member and don't want to miss my tile.


----------



## 3amigos

Hi everyone, we bought 160 points on 1/31 and we are so excited! We are planning for either January or February of 2010 for our first trip home!  

I am so excited to have found this thread.

This may be a silly question but what does it mean to be a founding member?


----------



## spiceycat

3amigos said:


> This may be a silly question but what does it mean to be a founding member?



if you brought 160 points in the first couple of months - then you might get a tile in the fountain if you were one of the first 1,000 members.

you needed to be doing add on - not a new member. (although sometimes it seems like they did allow new members)


----------



## pixierella

I bought my first points at BLT and then did an add on on 01/12/09. I asked about there being any tiles left and I was told no. I was so bummed,


----------



## the who #3

founding members of any dvc villa are the first (set number of people) who purchase the number of pts required.  with blt you had to purchase 160 pts. and the number of founding members was something like 1000, but i may be wronge about that number.  since existing dvc members have first opportunities to purchase, a lot of the founding members are made up of existing dvc members.

if i am wronge, other groupies please correct my knowledge. 

love those founding members, they get everything started off with a bang! 

i am still trying to find out if i should get dps for my small add on of 25 pts that was made after my initial founding purchase of 180 pts.    does anyone know for sure?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Another Groupies question.....if I am staying in a lake view studio, will I be able to see the Electrical Boat Parade at night?


----------



## In Luv with Disney

the who #3 said:


> founding members of any dvc villa are the first (set number of people) who purchase the number of pts required.  with blt you had to purchase 160 pts. and the number of founding members was something like 1000, but i may be wronge about that number.  since existing dvc members have first opportunities to purchase, a lot of the founding members are made up of existing dvc members.
> 
> if i am wronge, other groupies please correct my knowledge.
> 
> love those founding members, they get everything started off with a bang!
> 
> i am still trying to find out if i should get dps for my small add on of 25 pts that was made after my initial founding purchase of 180 pts.    does anyone know for sure?



The only people entitled to a FOUNDING MEMBERS TILE at BLT were EXISTING DVC MEMBERS who purchased an interest of 160 points or more.  I bought 320 in the timeframe and was not eligible, since I wasn't an existing member.


----------



## pixierella

the who #3 said:


> I am still trying to find out if i should get dps for my small add on of 25 pts that was made after my initial founding purchase of 180 pts.    does anyone know for sure?



 No, no DPs for anything under a 100 pt add on. I did 60 and my guide reminded me of this. Couldn't afford to do the 100 at that point.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Does everybody who bought at BLT receive dps?  I own at BWV and BCV and purchased 160 points at BLT.  I received the plaque promotion and the price of $105 a point but don't remember hearing anything about dps. Not sure if they had different promotions.


----------



## jeankeri

The dp promotion started after the original sales. Contact your guide to get your dps. They will not contact you after the fact or credit them to you unless you ask.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Thank you for your quick response.  I will call on Monday.  Could you please explain to me the promotion so I have an idea of what I am talking about when I call.


----------



## jeankeri

They added the dp incentive after the initial BLT sales started. Basically you get 1 dp for every BLT point purchased, to be used at SSR by (I believe) sometime in October this year. Hopefully someone will correct me on the expiration date of these points. Those who purchased prior to the dps being offered have reported on these boards that they were able to call their guide and get these dp points credited. It has also been reported that some guides are better at follow-up than others, and other members have had to be persistent in order to get them credited. Good luck Monday!


----------



## murdock28

We just bought into the magic at BLT and are counting down the days until we can make our first booking for March 2010...


----------



## Disneydonnam

jeankeri said:


> They added the dp incentive after the initial BLT sales started. Basically you get 1 dp for every BLT point purchased, to be used at SSR by (I believe) sometime in October this year. Hopefully someone will correct me on the expiration date of these points. Those who purchased prior to the dps being offered have reported on these boards that they were able to call their guide and get these dp points credited. It has also been reported that some guides are better at follow-up than others, and other members have had to be persistent in order to get them credited. Good luck Monday!



Thank You.  I will post after my phone call on Monday.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

The DP points have to be used up by October 3rd.  I specifically asked if they had to be used up by Oct 3rd, or if the reservation could start the third.  I'm kinda bummed that they can only be used at Saratoga Springs.  For my family of 5, that dosen't go very far.  I am actually considering putting them into RCI, where I would have 2 years to use them, but not sure yet.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

TICK-TOCK-TICK-TOCK...  Only about 16 hours now.  Good luck, my fellow "fast finger" dialers!


----------



## goofygal1975

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> TICK-TOCK-TICK-TOCK...  Only about 16 hours now.  Good luck, my fellow "fast finger" dialers!




Oh my!!! I'd better get my rest/sleep!!!  Can't wait to get this done and over with!!


----------



## LVSWL

Good luck everyone! We will be waiting to try BLT until next spring or maybe next summer, but we are with you in spirit


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

LVSWL said:


> Good luck everyone! We will be waiting to try BLT until next spring or maybe next summer, but we are with you in spirit



Ditto!  It will be summer of 2010 for our first BLT trip.

We'll be using our DPs at SSR in July, so I'll be interested to swing by the Contemporary to see our future home resort.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!  Let's hope for a good morning...keep a good thought!  Maybe MS learned a lesson from Kidani? Let's all post and see if we got our desired bookings!


----------



## LVSWL

T-i-double-g-err said:


> Ditto!  It will be summer of 2010 for our first BLT trip.
> 
> We'll be using our DPs at SSR in July, so I'll be interested to swing by the Contemporary to see our future home resort.


We are using our DPs in JuneWe had not planned to go this summer since we are going in April, but free nights  were too nice to pass up!!! Wish we could see our tile in June, but we may have to wait until December or later. I can't wait to hear about everyone's first visit at BLT!!


----------



## Kuzco

I also won't be able to stay until late 2010 or early 2011, but good luck to everyone tomorrow.  I look forward to hearing about how calling MS goes for everyone.


----------



## kindra657

yay!! we just added to our DVC membership & bought 100 pts at BLT!!  We are from the Cleveland area and drove to Chicago to see The Doorway to Dreams. 
We fell in love with the BLT & can't wait to stay there in 2010!!! 
Now after reading about the event that is taking place at the Doorway to Dreams and possible incentives, I'm wondering if we should cancel and come  back for that!!! any ideas?


----------



## SunnieRN

Good luck getting your chosen reservations this morning everyone!!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Morning everyone (It's morning here in Ireland  )  only about 5 more hours until we can call, I hope MS will be ready for us


----------



## Dee77

What part o Ireland?? That is my other home away from home... aahhhh. I miss ireland too.


----------



## 3amigos

Hi all,

I have a silly booking question, we are planning on going the last week of January next year, can I book now or do I have to wait until later in the month? This will be our first time booking as DVC members and I am still a bit confused on dates. Also does anyone know if we will have a counter service at BLT or will we use the comtemporary? Thanks!


----------



## DVC Mike

We got a 1-BR with a Magic Kingdom View room at BLT booked for Dec 5 - Dec 12 (7 nights)!!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

We got  a 1 bedroom Magic Kingdom view 9/4-9/13.


----------



## thelionqueen

We got through!  We got 1BR MK view 12/13-12/23/09!!   Only held for 15 minutes, not so bad.  Good luck to everyone on getting through and getting your wanted rooms/views!


----------



## SunnieRN

Got through at 9 on the dot!!!  MKV studio Dec 9-11!!  Woo hoo and good luck everyone!!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

We booked five nights (beginning December 19th) at BLT!   

We were working four cell phones and the house phone.  After 20 minutes of fast dialing, we got through.  17 additional minutes in their system and on hold, and then 8 minutes after getting through to a CM we were done!

See you all at the BLT!


----------



## booger73

Coming home 1-br MKV dec 19th-24th!

I think anyone dialing today (eventually) should be fine.. i would be very scared if you didn't get what you wanted today as owners..


----------



## TinkTatoo

I got through after 45 minutes of engaged tone then a 20 minute wait. I wanted an MK view studio for 4 & 5th August but they'd all gone so I went for a SV instead.


----------



## stitchineeyore

36 minutes to get through, 16 minutes on hold, and very nice CM Jean-Pierre was my reward. Got everything we wanted - 1BR Lake View at BLT for my birthday first week in september (7 nights) and 3 nights 1 BR MK view for Halloween (29-31). Now we have to get those halloween party tix as soon as they are available!


----------



## LVSWL

Congrats!!! Everyone!!! Can't wait for your trip reports and pics!!!


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

It took me two hours but we got the dates we wanted.


----------



## stitchineeyore

Founders - check new thread "Tempo Bay Fountain-Heads up"


----------



## whayes

Got our dates in November, but did not get our preferred room.  I forgot to waitlist!  I guess I will have to call back.


----------



## jeankeri

After 45 minutes of busy signals (started at 8:55am), got through on the 407#. Got my dates- Dec. 26-30th, MKV 1BR!!  My boys are sooo excited for this trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi....
Don't have much time to read the past several pages, but went to see the BLT model on Thurs and the CM told us they were opening to Members who had BLT as their "home" base on Aug 4 with everyone else a couple weeks later ?   Maybe this has been mentioned before ???  

Anyway....took a few quick videos of the model (please forgive me for the one that is sideways) :


----------



## MommyTo5

Woohoo!  It's official!  Our first trip home will be October 10-17!!!   

We'll be staying at Pop Century for the first night of our October trip since we won't be arriving until nearly midnight.  We'll then transfer to a Standard View 2-bdrm at BLT (our 1st choice - must conserve those precious points).  After that, we're taking a 7-day Western Cruise on DCL... 1 of our 2 staterooms was paid for using our BLT Developer Points!  I think I may shoot for a SSR Treehouse Villa or a 2-bdrm at AKV for our final night before flying back home, but I still have a few weeks to decide before the booking window opens.  I'm soooo excited about this trip!!!

Good Luck to those of you that are also booking today!!!


----------



## 6mouselovers

got through in a little under 2 hours (on the 800#).......first trip to this home dec. 8 - 13th.....2 br magic kingdom view!!!!!!!  good luck to all!


----------



## crocnzen

Took several hours of dialing yesterday morning, but I finally got through, waited about 25 minutes on hold, but got what we wanted...3 night in November, studio MKV and one week in December, studio LV...we are so excited!


----------



## thelionqueen

I heard that all MK view rooms (regardless of unit size-studio, 1BR etc.) were sold out in December; anyone else hear this?


----------



## SunnieRN

thelionqueen said:


> I heard that all MK view rooms (regardless of unit size-studio, 1BR etc.) were sold out in December; anyone else hear this?



I would think this would be a great year to waitlist as they should declare more units before december!!  Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## stitchineeyore

Just saw the announcement on the member website about the bay lake tower ressie system being down yesterday. It includes something about being unable to take points and cash reservations on Monday. I am fairly ignorant about cash ressies - we usually use the 11 month window and haven't had to do cash in so many years I've forgotten. Anyway, my question is this - has anyone done a cash ressie yet, and if you don't mind sharing, what are they charging? There has been a lot of wondering about what those units will go for in cash. Thanks for satisfying my curiosity!


----------



## alice99

MiaSRN - Thanks so much for the great video, I will show DH when he comes home.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN - Thanks so much for the great video, I will show DH when he comes home.



You're very welcome Alice....I didn't think anyone had noticed them until you posted.  The model is very nice in person.  I think my favs are the bathrooms---love the soothing aqua colors


----------



## TinkTatoo

My wait list has come through and we are now in an MK view studio for 4th & 5th August


----------



## Rogniik

Is there any chance that if BLT doesn't open according to schedule- what happens to all the ressie on that date.


----------



## jade1

Any pics from the front of BLT without the scaffolding?


----------



## disneybride96

jade1 said:


> Any pics from the front of BLT without the scaffolding?



Here you go! This picture is almost 3 weeks old now though!


----------



## av8tor

Proud BLT groupies

We bought 250 point add-on (also own BCV) and are founding members

Just made our first BLT resie Sunday, took forever to get thru to MS

We have a 2BR LV for 8 nights starting 8-8-09


----------



## jade1

disneybride96 said:


> Here you go! This picture is almost 3 weeks old now though!



Thanks, looks great. Hope to see some more soon-scaffolding must be gone by now, looking at this pic.


----------



## jade1

Camping Griswalds said:


> I am actually considering putting them into RCI, where I would have 2 years to use them, but not sure yet.



Where is the RCI info (locations/points ect.)? I cant get into the DVC web site-is that the only place? TIA.


----------



## anna08

Who's going August 4th and going to post us some pictures? It should be a great summer of seeing AKV kidani, THV and BLT all open this year - wow! Anyone lucky enough to have reservations at all three? We're going in November for BLT. Thanks to the Dis boards I knew about the Feb 8th booking change!


----------



## Stickfigure

anna08 said:


> Thanks to the Dis boards I knew about the Feb 8th booking change!



Seriously !! It's good to lurk often !!!  I saw it here first..... though my guide did call me to let me know the following day...


----------



## the who #3

i only bought 205 pts. and keep thinking that may not be enough.  maybe another small add-on.  how about those cruise incentives?  wow!


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Stickfigure said:


> Seriously !! It's good to lurk often !!!  I saw it here first..... though my guide did call me to let me know the following day...



A guide that actually calls you?  Wow, that's amazing.  Our guide must have been born before telephones were invented...she's phone challenged!


----------



## jeanninepl

We are THRILLED to own at BLT.   It was under the Christmas tree and probably the best present I ever received!

Our first trip will be summer 2010 and we are taking my parents with us and getting a 2 bedroom. So excited!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Are there any car rental places near the Contemporary/BLT?


----------



## the who #3

wow!   i can not imagine a more wonderful christmas gift than a home at blt.

i am sure your are going to love it .


----------



## spiceycat

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are there any car rental places near the Contemporary/BLT?



you know the CR use to rent cars - but now I think they take you alamo -  near the MK service station.


----------



## spiceycat

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> A guide that actually calls you?  Wow, that's amazing.  Our guide must have been born before telephones were invented...she's phone challenged!



hey my guide called me that day. but had heard about it already and even managed to find it on the DVC member news - okay you definitely had to go looking - it was not even near the top.

she was afraid of the members that aren't internet connected - so she was calling everyone.


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

spiceycat said:


> hey my guide called me that day. but had heard about it already and even managed to find it on the DVC member news - okay you definitely had to go looking - it was not even near the top.
> 
> she was afraid of the members that aren't internet connected - so she was calling everyone.



Sounds like a good guide, one who understands that a customer who feels "connected" might be more likely to do additional business with them...


----------



## IMDORY

I'm going to jump in as a groupie hoping to own at BLT in 2009.  I just have to convince DH that this is the way to go.  We were just at WDW in December...didn't really seriously consider DVC until after we returned home.  I really wish we had looked at the model while we were there!


----------



## MommyTo5

MommyTo5 said:


> We'll be staying at Pop Century for the first night of our October trip since we won't be arriving until nearly midnight.



I'm terrible!!!  I went ahead and called Member Services this afternoon and added the first night of our trip - October 9th - onto our BLT ressie!  I was thinking... who in their right mind would want to sleep at POP when they could be sleeping at BLT???  I imagine it will be magical waking up and beginning our vacation there!  At the price of 59 *borrowed* points, I can already see the need for an add-on!  I'm hoping the next promo will be a good one!


----------



## cheezNE1

MommyTo5 said:


> I'm terrible!!!  I went ahead and called Member Services this afternoon and added the first night of our trip - October 9th - onto our BLT ressie!  I was thinking... who in their right mind would want to sleep at POP when they could be sleeping at BLT???  I imagine it will be magical waking up and beginning our vacation there!  At the price of 59 *borrowed* points, I can already see the need for an add-on!  I'm hoping the next promo will be a good one!



 59pts just to spend the night.  Sometimes driving down, I will arrive late at midnight driving down from NJ, i just book a night at daytona beach for $60 and then check in DVC resort next morning.   My friend on the other hand would do it your way.   It all depends how you use your points.... 
I'm one of those that like to use it efficiently where I can save those point for another trip, where as my friend would say "why spend cash when I have the points."  I guess diff strokes for diff folks.  To me, that's like $590 for a night compare to $60.   But then again- you're talking about BLT   compare to days inn.


----------



## Tara

M-I-C-K-E-Y said:


> A guide that actually calls you?  Wow, that's amazing.  Our guide must have been born before telephones were invented...she's phone challenged!



My guide called me to let me know about the change in reservation date, too. Gotta love Nick!


----------



## MommyTo5

cheezNE1 said:


> 59pts just to spend the night.  Sometimes driving down, I will arrive late at midnight driving down from NJ, i just book a night at daytona beach for $60 and then check in DVC resort next morning.   My friend on the other hand would do it your way.   It all depends how you use your points....
> I'm one of those that like to use it efficiently where I can save those point for another trip, where as my friend would say "why spend cash when I have the points."  I guess diff strokes for diff folks.  To me, that's like $590 for a night compare to $60.   But then again- you're talking about BLT   compare to days inn.



I'm typically very frugal-minded and always looking for ways to save.  I've been trying to justify adding this night since making the original ressie on Sunday, but it's really not justifiable.  I've officially lost my mind!


----------



## cheezNE1

MommyTo5 said:


> I'm typically very frugal-minded and always looking for ways to save.  I've been trying to justify adding this night since making the original ressie on Sunday, but it's really not justifiable.  I've officially lost my mind!



This is just me-  i personally would just stay at pop for the night and then begin that nice BLT vacation fresh start next morning.  
MY first bLT trip will be sun. to thurs. in Oct. and i will be  driving and getting there late at night ( midnight).  i will be either booking a night at Daytona beach days inn to sleep over, then in the morning , hang out at the beach for a bit before i head to BLT.  Or my other option would be to book a night at HHI as a stop over. And lastly, i can just start driving late at night and get to BLT by morning  .  I just feels that it's quite a few points just to check in and sleep the night, espcially on weekend points.
Maybe others here have other insight.


----------



## SunnieRN

Does anyone have an early December trip planned?  On the 8th I called to book a MKV studio for Dec. 8th and 9th.  When the cm said "that  will be 88(I think) vacation points.  I'm thinkin....hmmmm I guess the points were a lot higher than I thought.
Turns out we are booked..............

dec. 9th, 10th, 11th and 12th in a MKV studio.

Does anyone need the 11th and 12th?  I am sure there are people on the waiting list, but I would rather have a "friend" have the reservation if it is wanted.  Just pm me if you are interested!!


----------



## PrincessDez

as a owner!!!!    

We were at WDW 1/24-1/31 and bought on the 31st before we left for the airport!  We were there last year the first week of Jan. and asked about the new building and were told they didn't know if it would be a DVC or not, so we decided to wait.  So glad we did.  

Now we are the proud owners of 210 points with a Feb. use year!  How exciting for us.    

So, now I need help from all of you!  We originally got the Developer Points, but then heard about the cruise.  Our guide is 'holding' our closing so that we can qualify for either.  Not sure which one to do???   DH just started a new job, so not sure when or if we will be able to get back to WDW before the end of 2010, so was thinking of using DP at the Grand Californian while we are there in April.  But sure would like the cruise.  Hmmmmmmm, what should I do?  Any great advice from any of my fellow DVCers?  I LOVE the sound of that........ 

I am just soooooo happy to finally own DVC!     

Thanks for your help!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

PrincessDez said:


> as a owner!!!!
> 
> We were at WDW 1/24-1/31 and bought on the 31st before we left for the airport!  We were there last year the first week of Jan. and asked about the new building and were told they didn't know if it would be a DVC or not, so we decided to wait.  So glad we did.
> 
> Now we are the proud owners of 210 points with a Feb. use year!  How exciting for us.
> 
> So, now I need help from all of you!  We originally got the Developer Points, but then heard about the cruise.  Our guide is 'holding' our closing so that we can qualify for either.  Not sure which one to do???   DH just started a new job, so not sure when or if we will be able to get back to WDW before the end of 2010, so was thinking of using DP at the Grand Californian while we are there in April.  But sure would like the cruise.  Hmmmmmmm, what should I do?  Any great advice from any of my fellow DVCers?  I LOVE the sound of that........
> 
> I am just soooooo happy to finally own DVC!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



 CONGRATULATIONS!  BLT is going to be amazing!  Welcome to the thread!

IMHO, the cruise incentive isn't great at all.  There are no cruises offered in spring or summer.  So, that leaves you with hurricane season or Jan./Feb. which can be unpredictable. I read on the Dis recently that someone returned from a Feb. cruise and they couldn't even anchor at Castaway Cay due to weather/winds, etc.  Some say the two Dec. dates are desirable, but what if you took the incentive and weren't able to get one of those? Since you already listed it as an option, my vote is for the dev.pts at Grand Californian.   Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Another option ( I think) is that you can bank those points into RCI, and use them later, when you have more time to decide.  For us the cruise thing wouldn't work out well.  We are a family of 5.  I hate that cruise rooms and hotel rooms at Disney are against family that are bigger than 4.  It's one of the reason we decided to buy DVC.  We were to the point we needed to rent 2 value rooms or suites


----------



## WoodysRoundup

Camping Griswalds said:


> Another option ( I think) is that you can bank those points into RCI, and use them later, when you have more time to decide.  For us the cruise thing wouldn't work out well.  We are a family of 5.  I hate that cruise rooms and hotel rooms at Disney are against family that are bigger than 4.  It's one of the reason we decided to buy DVC.  We were to the point we needed to rent 2 value rooms or suites



Yes, you can bank into RCI for up to 2 yrs.  You'd have to decide whether the value in the RCI trade was something you would want.  I've been questioning that myself for a few reasons.

We are also a family of 5. Many places (non-Disney) are not options for us. Once you have 5 people, most hotels require you to book a suite.  The cruise incentive was not great for us for this reason as well. Although, Disney hotel rooms do accomodate 5 in the deluxe category. At least they do that. As I said, most regular hotels do not.  Anyway, you are so right. DVC is good for families of 5.


----------



## PrincessDez

Thanks Woody!

Just faxed my 'final answer' and 2nd copy of my drivers license (they shredded mine by accident  ) to my guide.  We are now going to have 210 developer points to use at the Grand.  Hoping to do 2 nights Concierge Level when we go with my son's drumline for Magic Music days.  How exciting for him to march down Main St!    

Btw, how do I get the cool BLT sig line add ons????


----------



## goofygal1975

Just booked our BLT reservations for Jan 17-21, 2010!! Just dh and I going this time!! Booked a MKV studio!  Can't wait!! (ds will be with us in December in our one bedroom MKV...and won't be able to miss any more school).


----------



## spiceycat

MommyTo5 said:


> I'm typically very frugal-minded and always looking for ways to save.  I've been trying to justify adding this night since making the original ressie on Sunday, but it's really not justifiable.  I've officially lost my mind!



go back to Pop - you can see illiuination fireworks from Pop.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

I just booked a stay for us at SS using our DP's.  I was told that they will email me the confirmation letter in 2 weeks.  That seems weird to me???  She said it was because I was using DP's, it won't happen with regular points.  Anyway, I got through in like 5 seconds.  Didn't even get to hear any Disney music  I tried to book at BLT for our Jan vacation, but can't because it won't start until the 23rd.  I though 11 months out meant 11 months.  I didn't realize the actual days had to be 11 months away.  I just figured Feb is 11 months away from January.  Oh well...learned a couple of things today


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi all!  I just stumbled onto this thread...

My DW & I become members of DVC by buying 160 points @ BLT with an August Use Year.  We first met our guide and did the DVC presentation Oct. 21, 2008 and finished by mail in early November.   

As for reservations, I called on Feb. 8th and it was less than ideal, but I guess LOTS of other people had issues as well.  After literally hundreds of redials (starting @ 8:58 AM EST) [and getting past a busy signal @ ~9:30 only have the call dropped when I pressed 1 for reservations  ] I finally got us a reservation for 6 nights arriving Sun. Nov. 29th in a "Studio Bay Lake View" at about 10:45 AM (on hold since 10:20ish).  I wanted a MK view but there weren't any left by the time I finally connected...  We are on the waitlist, hopefully it will come through.  If not, LV should still be great and at least it will save us some points!     We've never been to WDW for Christmas decorations (despite my having been to the parks 14 times before) and want to go to MVMCP on Friday Dec. 4th.  {On our honeymoon in Sep. 2007 we did the "Backstage Magic" tour out of EPCOT and that night went to MNSSHP and had a lot of fun!}

We had a trip in Nov. 2008 to DL booked well before buying @ DVC with two nights at Paradise Pier in a standard view room after a conference I was attending in Anaheim.  I was able to cancel that and stay in a park view concierge level room at the Grand Californian on DPs!   It was AWESOME and now we also want to buy a small add-on @ VGC so we can go for 6 nights to WDW (usually BLT?) EVERY year and every 3rd year spend 4 nights @ VGC.  That way I can book things at 11 months and ALWAYS have at least one Disney trip scheduled for the next 50 years!    I was able to give several studio nights @ SSR to my parents with the rest of our DPs so I've already been able to share DVC with family.  The only ironic thing is that I've never stayed in a DVC resort yet but I've given nights away at one!


----------



## DVCGeek

Camping Griswalds said:


> I just booked a stay for us at SS using our DP's.  I was told that they will email me the confirmation letter in 2 weeks.



The same happened when booking our Grand Cal. and my parent's @ SSR with our DPs.  It seemed weird to me also, but everything worked out just fine for all of us...


----------



## thelionqueen

PrincessDez said:


> Thanks Woody!
> 
> Just faxed my 'final answer' and 2nd copy of my drivers license (they shredded mine by accident  ) to my guide.  We are now going to have 210 developer points to use at the Grand.  Hoping to do 2 nights Concierge Level when we go with my son's drumline for Magic Music days.  How exciting for him to march down Main St!
> CONGRATULATIONS!!  Isn't it SO exciting to own @ BLT??
> Btw, how do I get the cool BLT sig line add ons????


To add a picture, right click on the picture you want (from someone's post is fine), then go to "properties" then highlight and copy the URL.  Then go into "edit signature" under "usercp"
then enter the following (no spaces) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Hope that helps!


----------



## spiceycat

Camping Griswalds said:


> I just booked a stay for us at SS using our DP's.  I was told that they will email me the confirmation letter in 2 weeks.  That seems weird to me???  She said it was because I was using DP's, it won't happen with regular points.  Anyway, I got through in like 5 seconds.  Didn't even get to hear any Disney music  I tried to book at BLT for our Jan vacation, but can't because it won't start until the 23rd.  I though 11 months out meant 11 months.  I didn't realize the actual days had to be 11 months away.  I just figured Feb is 11 months away from January.  Oh well...learned a couple of things today




Developer points are different - different rules. plus the vacation time you made with DP will NOT show up in the dvc member site.

you have to call MS to verify (if you need too)

good luck with BLT reservations!


----------



## TinkTatoo

Camping Griswalds said:


> I just booked a stay for us at SS using our DP's.  I was told that they will email me the confirmation letter in 2 weeks.  That seems weird to me???  She said it was because I was using DP's, it won't happen with regular points.....



We made a DP reservation at SSR a couple of weeks ago and it was the same, as those points go through a different section in MS. I was speaking to them the other day and asked if they had my SSR confirmation number yet. They did, so I was able to make a note of it.  If you haven't received anything from them in a few weeks time just give them a ring and you'll be able to get the confirmation number.


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to the new BLT owners!


----------



## DVCGeek

I just got my paper confirmation letter in yesterday's mail for my BLT reservation I made during the phone frenzy on the 8th!  I can't wait to be welcomed home...  Nov. 29th here I come!!!


----------



## the who #3

i am really looking forward to our first trip home to blt.   that will be in november.   i think we will love it.    i don't know if it is possible to love a dvc home more than we love akv, but i will report on that at the end of our trip.

ak lodge was the first disney resort that i took my grandchildren to and we had such a marvelous trip.   we all threw coins in the fountains at akl and made a wish that we could come back there every year.   so far,  that wish has come true. we don't allways stay at akl but we never fail to spend half a day at the lodge and the lovely restaurants.   it is a very special place. 

i hope to be able to say the same for blt, and i think i will.  i feel really good about it right now and i haven't seen anything but the building from the monorail and the buses.


----------



## coastiewifern

I am so excited we got our deed in the mail today...I know I am a geek!!


----------



## spiceycat

the who #3 said:


> ak lodge was the first disney resort that i took my grandchildren to and we had such a marvelous trip.   we all threw coins in the fountains at akl and made a wish that we could come back there every year.   so far,  that wish has come true. we don't allways stay at akl but we never fail to spend half a day at the lodge and the lovely restaurants.   it is a very special place.
> 
> i hope to be able to say the same for blt, and i think i will.  i feel really good about it right now and i haven't seen anything but the building from the monorail and the buses.



your first wdw resort definitely makes an impression. but hey you will feel the same way toward your first DVC resort. 

you will still remember. just don't expect the grand kids to. they will remember BLT - because you will go there more often.

just hope they deal with it better - my dn was eating at Olivia and she noticied some other people were making a big deal of being at WDW in OKW. Well (had been to WDW every year since 1 1/2 years old - think she was 12) her father tired to explain that for some people going to WDW was a once in a lifetime opportunity. don't think she ever understood. so DVC spoils kids quicker than it does adults


----------



## the who #3

i would pack a small bag for that 1 night and stay at pop.  we spent a couple of nights there several years ago (before dvc) and did enjoy it.  the only problem was having to haul the luggage so far..  the small 1 night bag would take care of that.   when you get up in the morning you will be very close to blt and you can drop your luggage off and take off to have fun instead of spending that day driving.


----------



## DVCGeek

spiceycat said:


> so DVC spoils kids quicker than it does adults



I never really thought about that but it makes sense.  I don't usually think of myself as being in the "privledged few", but I've been to WDW 14 times (first at just under 3 years old), DL (CA) twice, and now that I'm a DVC member I plan to go to WDW at least once every calendar year through 2059.    Add some trips to DL and trying out HHI & VBR and that's a pretty fair amount of Disney.  I guess that means compared to some (particularly non DVCers) I am.  Privileged to me are those of you who go for a week or two at a time two or three times a year (and up).  Guess I'll just have to get MORE POINTS.  

Some people only going once in their lifetime seems unnatural to ME sometimes, I can only imagine a kid...   

All a matter of perspective.  Your "normal" might be very little like anothers!


----------



## SonicGuy

We just added 140 BLT points to our AKV points.  Made our December 09 reservations with no problems.  Dec 6-11 2 bed dedicated Lagoon View.  No issues and did not have to go through that mess on the 8th.

Our guide was awesome and got our points in the system the very next day so that we could avoid battling this Sunday's crowd.  She even called tonight to make sure I got exactly what I wanted.  If I hadnt she offered to do a conference call tomorrow morning with MS to see what she could do.

She is AWESOME!

BTW - we ar VERY excited!  We will stay at Kidani in August and BLT in December!


----------



## goofygal1975

coastiewifern said:


> I am so excited we got our deed in the mail today...I know I am a geek!!



Very cool!!!  When did you close?

We close March 3rd...do you get any notice that it is offically done that day? Or do you just wait to get the deed??


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just some photos I snapped when we did the BLT model tour.  I'm sure many of you have seen these, but maybe a couple of you haven't ?  Just thought I'd share ............


----------



## In Luv with Disney

I even think the Studio is gorgeous!!!!  I can't wait to stay there!


----------



## goofygal1975

Thanks for sharing the pictures! I never get tired of seeing BLT pictures! I can't wait to visit the model in June when we go!!! And then see it for "real" in Dec!!


----------



## DVCGeek

SonicGuy said:


> We just added 140 BLT points
> ...
> BTW - we ar VERY excited!  We will stay at Kidani in August and BLT in December!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

We just added on 100 points.  Can't wait to be there in Sept.


----------



## diding

We bought 160 pts for BLT last January and we are very excited.  It was our first trip as a family with the kids and were definitely not planning on purchasing into DVC, but there it was and I can now see many more trips back home to Disney.


----------



## Debs Hill

Hi guys!!
Have just managed to book 4 nights in August at BLT, 2 in a MK view followed by 2 in a lake view 1 bed!!!  
Very, very excited!!!  
Does anyone know whether you will be able to fill up your refillable mugs by the BLT pool?

Also, can anyone tell me more about the lounge at the top of BLT...........is it a bar, are children allowed and what does it mean by it having restricted availabilty?

Thanks so much
Debsxx


----------



## Spark

Congrats, DebHill...Can't answer your questions, but wanted to say you made your ressies just in time!!!  The rest of us are waiting for a crashed system to update---whatever that means!!  Glad you were able to get what you wanted...


----------



## Debs Hill

Spark,
Oh no!!!! What a nightmare!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that they get it sorted soon and that you get what you want too. When I rang they had all three view categories left so I'm hopeful for you! 
Debsxxx


----------



## Spark

Thanks, DebsHill....That gives me hope that I will be able to get what I want for August....


----------



## Debs Hill

Still keeping everything crossed for you!!!  

Does anyone know if the Magic Kingdom view rooms include rooms on the first couple of floors, or whether they are just the higher floors?! Don't want to have spent all those points on a low level view of the car park/bus stop!!! ha! ha!  
Debsx


----------



## DVCGeek

Spark said:


> Congrats, DebHill...Can't answer your questions, but wanted to say you made your ressies just in time!!!  The rest of us are waiting for a crashed system to update---whatever that means!!  Glad you were able to get what you wanted...




Another crash?  BLT only again?

I wonder if it has to do with not all of the building being declared into inventory?


----------



## DVCGeek

All- got my deed (and "Policy of Title Insurance) in yesterday's mail!  Cover letter was dated Feb. 13, 2009.  I signed Nov. 4, 2008 and it was recorded 11/24/2008.  I know someone was asking about when they'd get their's, but I don't remember what board that was.  FYI, I financed through Disney and first loan payment was Feb. 1st...


----------



## alice99

DVCGeek said:


> All- got my deed (and "Policy of Title Insurance) in yesterday's mail!  Cover letter was dated Feb. 13, 2009.  I signed Nov. 4, 2008 and it was recorded 11/24/2008.  I know someone was asking about when they'd get their's, but I don't remember what board that was.  FYI, I financed through Disney and first loan payment was Feb. 1st...



Thank you, you posted this just in time.  I was beginning to wonder about follow-up paperwork after closing....which I believe was sometime in December.


----------



## SRICE100

Hi All,

We just bought 200 points at BLT!!  So excited for out first stay there. My DH was sold when he heard "monorail"   

Perfect resort for us. Thanks for all of the great information here.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Just bought 250 pts at BLT yesterday!  Yay!  

We've been ready to buy BLT since it was just a rumor that it would be built!  Can't believe we finally did it!

We knew we would purchase before May and just waited for the right opportunity.  We bought at the Doorway to Dreams event in Chicagoland.  We got a 7night cruise, a 1 week exhange in RCI, and 4 Mary Poppins in Chicago tickets.  Pretty happy with that and so excited about the cruise.  I hope to take it this Fall.  

Our first BLT trip is planned for May 2010.  Hoping to get a GV for a week.  We're going with SIL's family (2 adults, 2 kids), MIL, FIL, and us (2 adults, 3 kids.)  We did this in a GV at BWV in 2007 and it was a blast!  Can't wait!


----------



## DVC Mike

dr&momto2boys said:


> Just bought 250 pts at BLT yesterday! Yay!


 
Congrats!


----------



## Spacemonkaay

...


----------



## Tara

alice99 said:


> Thank you, you posted this just in time.  I was beginning to wonder about follow-up paperwork after closing....which I believe was sometime in December.



We just got our deeds in the last 10 days (we split our 280 purchase into 160 and 120), with one coming about 10 days ago and one coming on Friday. We placed our order early so it would go in as soon as they opened sales to non-members.


----------



## DVCGeek

Tara said:


> We just got our deeds in the last 10 days (we split our 280 purchase into 160 and 120), with one coming about 10 days ago and one coming on Friday. We placed our order early so it would go in as soon as they opened sales to non-members.




I posted this somewhere, but I don't think it was here...  Sooooo, my deed came Sat.. 2/21/09.  160 pts., single contract.  I signed 11/4/2008 and it was recorded with the county 11/24/2008.  I first met with my guide 10/21/2008 and verbally committed 10/24/2008.  Then we had some phone tag & I completed by mail.

Hope that is helpful to people!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Spacemonkaay said:


> We just signed up at Doorway to Dreams in IL to own our first DVC -- BLT, 160 points (which is a lot for a young married couple who usually books on Priceline). Waiting to hear back about financing . . . we were previously approved (in June) for premium financing but this time they said we were approved for standard. Wife had fraud on her credit that is "being dealt with" by the banks and it has apparently affected her score a small bit due to the domino effect. Nothing else has changed -- credit should be spotless other than that. Long story. Anyway, our guide is going to try to get them to look at our documentation and approve us for the financing we were approved for previously. We're signing up as long as they give us the lower rate. Otherwise, we'll have to pass, in which case I'll have to slip into a depressive coma for a few weeks.
> 
> I have a question: if there's no housekeeping for a few days, can you get fresh towels and linens yourself without paying extra, or do you have to wash them yourself? Nothing's worse than sheets that are dirty from a hot day at the parks. It's kinda like laying in the boodie grime of all the tourists who have sat on the rides before you.



Congratulations!

Re: towels and linens
I'm pretty sure you have to wash them yourself.  It's no big deal though since the washer/dryer are right in your unit.

We through in a load of towels everyday.  I shower if I feel sweaty or dirty before bed so we usually don't worry about the sheets.

You can pay for towels and trash service.  Not sure how much that is anymore.


----------



## Lindabelle

We also received our title 2/21/09.  We purchased 200 points at BLT on 11/26/08.  It was recorded by the county on 12/08/08.  I hope this helps.


----------



## DVCGeek

dr&momto2boys said:


> Re: towels and linens
> I'm pretty sure you have to wash them yourself.  It's no big deal though since the washer/dryer are right in your unit.



I thought you could request additional trash bags and towels from mousekeeping free of charge if you actually went over to them rather than have them delivered / existing trash emptied...     However, looking at some other threads I'm starting to think I might be wrong about that, at least the towel part.  Then again, I've never stayed @ a DVC resort yet, much less tried this, so I dunno'!


----------



## MrDVC

Lets not forget too that there is an option for daily maid service.  I've never used it and I couldn't even begin to remember the charge to have it.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Maid service=big $$$
Towels and trash=doable if you really hate laundry

Sorry I don't know the cost, It's been a couple years since we considered it.  I do know the bigger the room, the more expensive the service.


----------



## sshd

We just added on 110 points at the Doorway to Dreams event in Chicago.  We are hoping to go in December.  As soon as we get our paperwork processed I will be trying to make our reservations.  Of course I want a MK view room.  Who doesn't?  We are very excited.


----------



## jaurban

We added 200  points yesterday at Doorway to Dreams!  But, probably won't go home here until summer of 2010.


----------



## spiceycat

sshd said:


> We just added on 110 points at the Doorway to Dreams event in Chicago.  We are hoping to go in December.  As soon as we get our paperwork processed I will be trying to make our reservations.  Of course I want a MK view room.  Who doesn't?  We are very excited.



you don't need to wait - make your reservations NOW - Dec is going fast.

there are very, very few MK view - they might be gone already.

right now don't want a MK view. will wait a few years to try for one.


----------



## thelionqueen

After we made our Dec ressies on the 8th, my CM told me that nearly every MK view room was gone for Dec.  He said with the exception of one day here or there, there were zero MK views left.  However, at that time there were lots of other views.  Many could have cancelled their ressies, or something else between then and now.  But I agree w/Spiceycat, reserve now, worry about the paperwork later!


----------



## gtrain219

We have 200 points. We arn't planning on using them until Nov of next year. We are banking this years points to get a 2 bedroom. We are however using our DP's for GCH in May.


----------



## crocnzen

coastiewifern said:


> I am so excited we got our deed in the mail today...I know I am a geek!!



Just curious, how long did that take...we became DVC members in November, have not received the deed yet...


----------



## WoodysRoundup

crocnzen said:


> Just curious, how long did that take...we became DVC members in November, have not received the deed yet...


FWIW, we purchased right when it was announced in Oct. and just got our deed on friday last week.


----------



## thelionqueen

We got our deed last week too; we closed 11/7/08


----------



## gtrain219

WoodysRoundup said:


> FWIW, we purchased right when it was announced in Oct. and just got our deed on friday last week.



Must have missed the deed we closed in Nov sometime, what does it look like?


----------



## 4everluvDisney

We also purchased 225 BLT points to add to our AKL ones.  We are founding members at BLT. It took me 2 years to talk my husband into becoming DVC members originally and about 2 seconds to buy at BLT 
Booked Dec 26-Jan 2/09 first day. Started calling at 8:55 (with 2 phones dialing continually) and finally got through 4 hours later. Wasn't able to get MK view for New Years but hey...as long as we're "Home"


----------



## Dee77

We also bought/closed in Nov and we received our title documents late last week. You can't miss them, it comes in a full page type envelope, nothing folded and has Disney in the address portion for the sender. Good luck!


----------



## thelionqueen

gtrain219 said:


> Must have missed the deed we closed in Nov sometime, what does it look like?



Yours should be coming soon!  As another poster mentioned, it is a large envelope that shows Disney as the return address.  I feel even more like an owner now.  Yes, I'm a geek too..and proud of it!


----------



## CJ&Mickey2004

We bought 270pts Feb 12. We debated for about 5 years if we wanted to buy a DVC but to be able to own at Bay Lake Towers we had to jump on it. Plus the free 7-day cruise, 1 week thru RCI & $5/pt rebate really sealed the deal. We will be staying at BLT Dec 4-6.


----------



## khomer504

We're part of the group that added on at the Doorway to Dreams event.  We initially added on at our home resort (AKV) but after wandering up to the store to see the models we changed our minds!  We immediately changed it to 100 points at BLT and I don't regret it for a minute.  I had no idea I'd like the BLT models so much... they don't photograph well at all compared to reality!

We're already booked Concierge at AKV in October... so no trip to BLT for us until Nov/Dec of 2010   Not sure how we'll make it that long!!  I'll have to check this thread often to keep the anticipation high!


----------



## thelionqueen

Welcome home neighbors!!!


----------



## gtrain219

thelionqueen said:


> Yours should be coming soon!  As another poster mentioned, it is a large envelope that shows Disney as the return address.  I feel even more like an owner now.  Yes, I'm a geek too..and proud of it!



Great timing It just arrived today! I'm so happy. Maybe I'll frame it to show it off. I paid enough for it.


----------



## edisneydreaming

We are new owners and I just planned our first trip - 7 days at SSR with developer points followed by 5 days BLT mk view!  We are going at the end of August - early September (leave Sept. 3).  We are very excited.  this is the longest trip we have taken to WDW and our first as DVC members   

We love the location of BLT and waited for it before we considered buying.  We travel with my Mother and get 2 rooms (at the Contemporary the last couple of times) so DVC 1 bedrooms that fit 5 seem like a good deal to us.  We love the look of BLT as well.  Can you tell I'm excited?!?


----------



## aesalsa

Hey all!

Thought it was about time I joined.  We have 2-54 point contracts at BLT, and our first stay is January 2010! We plan to bank and borrow so we can enjoy BLT in a MK 1-bedroom every other year.

We've been in DVC since 2006.


----------



## lynetteSC

YAY! We got our deed yesterday in the mail!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Just made more reservations @ BLT!

I booked a MK view studio for 6 nights arriving 1/30/2010 this morning.  No problems with availability, called ~9:55 AM and went right through.  (My first Use Year [August] hasn't even started and I had to borrow points already!  But heh, that's why we can, right?   )

I also got 3 nights in a SV studio for my parents, who are arriving 2/1/2010.

For my prev. booked trip right after Thanksgiving I canceled my waitlist for a MK view (I'm in a LV studio for 6 nights now).  I originally wanted the MK view for our first trip, but a view of the namesake Bay Lake has grown on me.  Glass if half full?   

That means I'll get to see all three views of studios (and take some pictures!) within the first 6 months BLT is open!


----------



## dcfromva

DVCGeek said:


> Just made more reservations @ BLT!
> 
> I booked a MK view studio for 6 nights arriving 1/30/2010 this morning.  No problems with availability, called ~9:55 AM and went right through.  (My first Use Year [August] hasn't even started and I had to borrow points already!  But heh, that's why we can, right?   )



That is great news!  I am surprised your were able to book NYE--very nice.


----------



## puntagordabob

He said 1/30 not 12/30 so I believe he is not going to be there NYE


----------



## dcfromva

puntagordabob said:


> He said 1/30 not 12/30 so I believe he is not going to be there NYE



oops--my bad.


----------



## DVCGeek

As was noted above, we are NOT going to be there for NYE.  DW prefers to avoid the crowds.  I don't blame her, so we try and avoid the big holidays!


----------



## dcfromva

DVCGeek said:


> As was noted above, we are NOT going to be there for NYE.  DW prefers to avoid the crowds.  I don't blame her, so we try and avoid the big holidays!



  Well, congrats on your ressies for Jan--and good job getting the MK view!


----------



## dozerdog

thelionqueen said:


> I was told the exact opposite.  ONLY BLT guests can have use of the BLT pool (as well as CR pool), CR guests will NOT be allowed use of the BLT pool.  They are beginning with BLT to provide more exclusivity for members, and limiting pool use is step one (along with the rooftop BLT restaurant-only for registered BLT guests).  Just my. 02.
> 
> Dozerdog-they will have the fireworks music piped in on the TV  and in the restaurants of course.  WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!!


Excellent!! Can't wait till 9/23/09 for our MK view. Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to this thread. I see our #s are growing!!!


----------



## dzee

We bought at BLT this DEC!!!!   In  Dec.2007 we stayed from the 18-22 at the CR Dec 23-28 OkW.  Everytime we returned through the gate to the resort the guard would say "Welcome Home"!!!???  Confirming to us that the rumors of the new building being DVC were true!!!   It was known as Disney's worst kept secret!!  Right there and then my DH and I said we had to have this as one of our home resorts!!  
During my stay there I would go out on the balcony and imagine I was in the rooms facing the MK and watching the fire works in my room after a great day at the parks and now it's coming true!!!  We will be there Dec16-23 MK view!! 
Don't know if I can wait that long!!!!!


----------



## figment41

We are the proud new owners of 235 points at Bay Lake Towers.   

We have been looking into this for several years.  My huisband thought this would be the best place.  You can actually walk to the Magic Kingdom from here.  We also really enjoy the Chef Mickey Charachter breakfast our daughter is 18 months old so we will be spending lots of time in Fantasyland for several years.. 

You can't stay much closer unless you get to stay in the castle.  Maybe that will be the next resort.  

Welcome Home everyone


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Got our deeds in the mail yesterday!!!    Saw the building last week and it looks amazing.  Can't wait to stay there.


----------



## Lilo's Mom

After looking at DVC for the last 5 years, we finally bought 160 pts. at BLT during the Doorway to Dreams event at Woodfield.  My hubby initially was reluctant about buying, but after one look at the model of the one bedroom...he was hooked! While I was at a convention in Las Vegas last week our paperwork came, so when I came home on Monday we went straight to the Doorway to Dreams to finalize everything. Hubby was positively gleeful not only for the fact that we are now owners, but because as we were leaving they gave him rice krispie treats!  

For me the Contemporary holds a special place in my heart. The last trip that My daughter and I  got to take with my parents,and grandmother was to the Contemporary. We stayed in the building where Bay Lake Towers now stands, in a Magic Kingdom View room. My daughter who was 3 at the time kept calling it the "Temporary Lesort Village." To this day we still call it that!

We already have a reservation at Port Orleans Riverside for 2009 (which we hope to add the free 3 day cruise to), so our first stay at BLT will probably be in May of 2010...I can't wait!!!!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

CONGRATS!  ......to all new BLT owners!  I share your joy and excitement! Welcome home!


----------



## TagsMissy

We also call BLT Home  We bought 160 pts... if the exchange wasn't so cruddy we'd maybe have bought more!

We're heading there this Sept for 2 nights after using our Dev Pts at SSR 

We need to make an actual List... is there one amongst the threads?


----------



## Pinmaniac

We bought 100 points last weekend.  Can't wait until our first stay in October.  Been waiting for this location for a long time.  Also excited to get a 3 day cruise especially since we had to cancel our reservation for the DVC member last year at the last minute because my DW tore her ACL.


----------



## amyngary

I'm starting to get excited - we sent in our paperwork Wednesday for a 160 pt. contract plus a 50 point contract at BLT.  We are hoping to take our free cruise in early December and combine a few nights at BLT before the cruise.  

Thanks to this DIS board for all of the great tips!!


----------



## TBLaube

We just returned and bought 160 points.  I have such fond memories of this resort from my childhood and can't wait to share more with my children.  They are so excited to be able to stay at a 'monorail' resort!


----------



## the who #3

has anyone other than myself had trouble getting the tile information confirmed? 

i did not get a written notice for the tile info. but read in the dish that other people had.  i called my guide and she gave me a web site to connect to and put the information in.   that web site never worked!  she then gave me the e-mail address of someone who is supposed to be in charge of getting that info to the correct people.  that person assured me that it was taken care of.   a month later  i  got a call from dvc to say that they did not have my information and that the deadline had passed. 

i guess i will never know whether or not our tiles will be there.    i purchased my contracts during the first few days of sales to dvc owners and am a founding member.


----------



## Maroon

great news!


----------



## DVCGeek

the who #3 said:


> i guess i will never know whether or not our tiles will be there.    i purchased my contracts during the first few days of sales to dvc owners and am a founding member.



I hope they end up in place.  Guess people will just have to do a scavenger hunt once BLT opens.  I assume you are talking about the "Temp Fountain"...  I would have really liked to get on that, but I was a NEW member.  BLT is my home   , that's all that REALLY matters...


----------



## spiceycat

for where it is located look here
http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/miniSite/index?name=CrystalMiniSitePage

an inclusive address

at the map

do the MK view - and near BLT is a large pond - my guide thinks the fountains will be here.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

Hey everyone! Can I join the group! My DH and I just bought 201 points (weird number, I know) at the BLT and we are so excited to stay there in January! 

We bought 201 because that was the amount we needed in 2010 to stay in a one bedroom villa.. We are hoping to buy some more points later so we can get a MK view.


----------



## lillielil

Count me in!! We were originally going to buy into AKL, but after the tour decided on BLT instead. Our first trip is in February 2010 and I can't freaking wait! We bought in at the minimum 160 points, but since it's just the two of us and we don't need anything bigger than a studio I can't see adding on until we have kids. I mean, yeah, the bigger kitchen with an oven would be nice, but we're raw vegans these days, so it isn't exactly a dealbreaker not to have it.


----------



## thelionqueen

WELCOME HOME all you fellow BLT lovers!!!


----------



## tarpat1

New BLT owners here, we went to see the model at SSR on our vacation last week and signed all the paperwork on site. I cant wait to stay the first time.


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome home tarpat1!!!  I think we are all chomping at the bit to stay @ 'the sandwhich'.  That could be a fun nickname for BLT...  Doubt it will catch on, but if it does, remember who said it!

The traditional interview:  How many points, are you new to DVC, what incentives did you get, and will you tell us when you make your first ressies?


----------



## tarpat1

We did a 100 point add on, we are owners at Vero so were looking at options to add on property. Our incentives were $5 a point and a 3 day cruise for up to 4 people. The DW was going to try to make ressies for Feb 2010 today, no news yet but here's hoping.


----------



## thefirebuilds

we were just down this week for our incentive points redemption.  I'd swear there are people in the bay lake towers.  I wonder if its VIP guests or something, it doesn't look like construction traffic as it was about 10pm.


----------



## MrsG

We did a 150 pt add on at BLT.  We also own at BCV, SSR, and AKV.  We got the matching developer points and $5 pp reduction.  We also just made our ressies yesterday for President's week in Feb., studio MK view.

You know, when we first heard about BLT, we didn't even consider it because our first love is BCV.  But the more we thought about it, we felt it would give us the 11 mo window at a place that is going to be very difficult to book during peak times, like Christmas, Feb. break, Easter, etc.  So we decided to do it.  Now we are really excited about it, especially since we didn't realize it is only a 10 min. walk to the MK!  Yes, add us in as BLT Lovers .


----------



## MrDVC

thefirebuilds said:


> we were just down this week for our incentive points redemption.  I'd swear there are people in the bay lake towers.  I wonder if its VIP guests or something, it doesn't look like construction traffic as it was about 10pm.



I'm sure they're working around the clock putting furniture in place and all the finishing touches to ensure they meet the new grand opening.


----------



## DVCGeek

I know others have mentioned this before, but when I go in to my contract detail on DVCMember.com my BLT contract (master & currently only one) still shows as:

 Home Resort
null 

Is that what everyone else still sees?


Also, I was talking to my guide today and she confirmed that dues will be starting August 4th now that the resort is opening sooner, so especially if you use automatic withdrawal make sure you plan your bank balance accordingly!


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

DVCGeek said:


> I know others have mentioned this before, but when I go in to my contract detail on DVCMember.com my BLT contract (master & currently only one) still shows as:
> 
> Home Resort
> null
> 
> Is that what everyone else still sees?



I'm a proud owner at resort null as well!   Still seeing it that way at the Web site.  I just received the recorded deeds for three of our four contracts.  

I'm not sure if we'll be able to hold out and wait to stay at BLT for the first time in summer of 2010.   We'll be at SSR on our DPs this summer.


----------



## WelovMickey!

Hi we just became owners of BLT!!  This is our first DVC resort. I am so excited!! We hope to be there this December


----------



## goofygal1975

WelovMickey! said:


> Hi we just became owners of BLT!!  This is our first DVC resort. I am so excited!! We hope to be there this December




Welcome home!!! We just became members as well!!! We will be at our new home in early December!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome home WelovMickey! and goofygal1975  

BLT is my home resort also, I joined DVC in Nov. '08.     I just started pre-paperwork for a VGC add on, can't wait to have TWO home resorts!


----------



## dcfromva

I received  a call from quality assurance on Friday evening (like around 5:30pm) saying they hadn't received my founder tile inscription yet and the deadline for getting the info to them is Midnight on Monday the 16th....

  I called back and got the voice mail.  I re-sent the information to the email that I was given, but there was an automatic email response saying the person was out of the office through the 16th...  

 It doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling...


----------



## DVCGeek

dcfromva said:


> It doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling...



Good luck, I would have loved one of those tiles.  I hope you get yours!


----------



## RookieMouse

Count me in for this thread!!  We recently visited WDW for the first time followed by our first ever Disney Cruise.  While at the WL, we attended the tour at the DVC Center at SSR but were leaving the next day and didn't have time to fully make our decision.  We then went to the DVC presentation aboard the Magic and are now the proud (prospective) owners of two 160-point Bay Lake Tower contracts.  Just waiting for the paperwork to go through.  

If this seems like impulse buying, trust me, it isn't.  I've been researching DVC for over a year now (poor Maribella at SSR didn't have much to tell us that I hadn't read about on the DIS).  We did 2 contracts so as to have something to leave to our 2 kids.

Now I can't wait for our first trip home, although I'm not entirely sure when that will be.

John


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome Home RookieMouse!


----------



## WelovMickey!

dcfromva said:


> I received  a call from quality assurance on Friday evening (like around 5:30pm) saying they hadn't received my founder tile inscription yet and the deadline for getting the info to them is Midnight on Monday the 16th....
> 
> I called back and got the voice mail.  I re-sent the information to the email that I was given, but there was an automatic email response saying the person was out of the office through the 16th...
> 
> It doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling...



Can you tell me what this is about? We are new and I haven't heard about this yet. Thanks,

Ingrid


----------



## WelovMickey!

Where do I get the cute pictures that in your signatures of BLT?


----------



## dcfromva

WelovMickey! said:


> Can you tell me what this is about? We are new and I haven't heard about this yet. Thanks,
> 
> Ingrid



  The first 1,000 existing DVC members who purchased 160 or more points at BLT get a tile with 2 lines (not to exceed 16 characters per line) on the Tempo Fountain.  This incentive is included in the BLT contract.    Folks who qualified received a link to a web site and a code to enter the information.  (Apparently the information didn't take for some folks).



WelovMickey! said:


> Where do I get the cute pictures that in your signatures of BLT?



link to the icons


----------



## thelionqueen

WelovMickey! said:


> Where do I get the cute pictures that in your signatures of BLT?



Right click on whichever picture you like best, then select "properties", then copy URL address.

In "edit your signature" (under user CP), type "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



no spaces, then save.  That is how you can get your BLT pics, and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## WelovMickey!

Thank-you!! My husband is going to kill me, I can't get off these boards!!


----------



## 4everluvDisney

dcfromva said:


> I received  a call from quality assurance on Friday evening (like around 5:30pm) saying they hadn't received my founder tile inscription yet and the deadline for getting the info to them is Midnight on Monday the 16th....
> 
> I called back and got the voice mail.  I re-sent the information to the email that I was given, but there was an automatic email response saying the person was out of the office through the 16th...
> 
> It doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling...


We also received the call on Friday and were a little confused as we had replied to the original postcard we had received by that deadline .
So, I sent the email as required and did get the auto response as well. Hope we get the tile as promised.


----------



## 3amigos

Hi everyone,

We just booked our first visit home BLT-Magic Kingdom view one bedroom for January!  

I had to share my excitement!


----------



## goofygal1975

3amigos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We just booked our first visit home BLT-Magic Kingdom view one bedroom for January!
> 
> I had to share my excitement!



Woo Hoo!!! I know how exciting it is to book!!! We'll be there in Jan as well!


----------



## AshleyMWC

We are brand new DVC owners, although we did not buy in at BLT- we bought in at BWV. BUT, we are spending the first week of our honeymoon at BLT in October in a studio Bay Lake view room!  Anyway, this might be a dumb question or it might have already been answered elsewhere, but I can't find it. Is there a map out ther somewhere of BLT that shows which rooms or areas will be categorized as what? I would love to know some of our options for the Bay Lake view so we can request something when the time gets closer.

Thanks!


----------



## SunnieRN

We just found out yesterday that we got founders status!!  We had two hours to submit our tile entry.
I am curious if I have read correctly somewhere that you get a tile that is inscribed the same as your fountain tile.  Otherwise maybe I am just going senile!!??


----------



## TagsMissy

WelovMickey! said:


> Thank-you!! My husband is going to kill me, I can't get off these boards!!



LOL I've been addicted since my trip in Sept 2008 planning stages! My hubby as joined but I don't think has posted yet though I do catch him reading from time to time!


----------



## cpparrothead

Took the tour on Sunday and joined with 160 pts.  I had checked into DVC a few years ago and regreted not joining then.  I did not want to wait any longer and was thrilled when we saw the room layout and decor for BLT.


----------



## WoodysRoundup

cpparrothead said:


> Took the tour on Sunday and joined with 160 pts.  I had checked into DVC a few years ago and regreted not joining then.  I did not want to wait any longer and was thrilled when we saw the room layout and decor for BLT.




   WELCOME home and WELCOME to the Dis!!!!


----------



## Disneydonnam

cpparrothead said:


> Took the tour on Sunday and joined with 160 pts.  I had checked into DVC a few years ago and regreted not joining then.  I did not want to wait any longer and was thrilled when we saw the room layout and decor for BLT.



 Congratulations on joining.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

OMG I'm sooooo excited, we just booked a dedicated 2 bedroom LV for November 7 - 14    Would have loved a MK view but a little too many points.  Hoping to talk hubby into doing a small add on while there    Originally we were looking at waiting until May 2010 but because of the school calendar decided to go earlier 

I have to contain my excitement for a bit cause we're surprising the kids at easter.  I just had to tell someone tho


----------



## goofygal1975

Woo Hoo! How exciting to have a trip book...and that's it's a surprise!!!! It's hard for me to keep secrets like that! 

Have fun planning your trip!!


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Thanks     Well good thing I won't have to keep it a secret too long or I might explode


----------



## spiceycat

hope everyone loves their BLT stays!!!

when will August get here. want to see pictures of the real rooms not to mention pool.

okay could be worst without the pictures at Denice site.

http://www.mousesteps.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=275&Itemid=65


----------



## eggnmel

I'll join!  We just bought 160 points at BLT and are still waiting to close.  We are using our DP's this August at SSR and are planning our first trip home August 2010!  Can't wait!


----------



## bringmethathorizon

just joined in jan 200 points at blt.dw and i went on tour 3 years ago and i just couldnt talk myself into it.went on tour again on our new years trip and just jumped in.useing dp at ssr in june 7 thru 15.yes i can now say i have been at mk at new years.


----------



## JackandSally79

We did an add-on of 100 pts. Our first stay at BLT is this Oct.


----------



## thefirebuilds

OvertheRainbow said:


> OMG I'm sooooo excited, we just booked a dedicated 2 bedroom LV for November 7 - 14    Would have loved a MK view but a little too many points.  Hoping to talk hubby into doing a small add on while there    Originally we were looking at waiting until May 2010 but because of the school calendar decided to go earlier
> 
> I have to contain my excitement for a bit cause we're surprising the kids at easter.  I just had to tell someone tho



Mom?


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome home eggnmel, bringmethathorizon, and JackandSally79!


----------



## WoodysRoundup

spiceycat said:


> hope everyone loves their BLT stays!!!
> 
> when will August get here. want to see pictures of the real rooms not to mention pool.
> 
> okay could be worst with the pictures at Denice site.
> 
> http://www.mousesteps.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=275&Itemid=65



LOVE the pics on that site.....getting even more excited!....If that was even possible! 

CONGRATULATIONS to all new BLT owners/groupies!!


----------



## Marc A.

We added on 160 points at the beginning of the month!!!
Now cant wait to actually have a stay there.  Waiting till next fall for a Land/Sea/Land trip.
Love it


----------



## thepollaris

We are currently in the process of becoming BLT owners with my father.  (We should have already received the paperwork but he forgot to make sure our Guide had his apartment number ).  The way we worked it out with him is he will use some of the 200 points from this year at BLT and then bank the remaining points so we can all go down in November 2010...Wow that seems like such a long time from now .  I'm trying to convince my husband to go in January or November (not necessarily at BLT but to go to Disney again).  We just came back from my first time EVER and while my daughter (6) loved it my son (4) wasn't as enthused (he's not as big of a "ride" person as we are).  I'm extremely excited to own at BLT though!


----------



## BigMama

just booked a studio lakeview for Nov. 1-6  so excited !


----------



## thelionqueen

Congratulations new BLT Owners!!!

I have decided NOT to visit BLT on our trip in May (staying @ SSR on DP's).  It is probably going to KILL me, but I want to experience all my "firsts" at my home in December.  I'm also trying not to look at any pictures..UGH

Is there anyone else out there like me or am I seriously weird?


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I don't think I'll be able to control myself or DH from visiting BLT when we us our DP's in September.  I do look at the pictures but I know when we stay there in December it will be totally different.  I hate having to wait so long to be able to stay there but I keep reminding myself that they should have all the "bugs" out when we do get there.


----------



## In Luv with Disney

thelionqueen said:


> Congratulations new BLT Owners!!!
> 
> I have decided NOT to visit BLT on our trip in May (staying @ SSR on DP's).  It is probably going to KILL me, but I want to experience all my "firsts" at my home in December.  I'm also trying not to look at any pictures..UGH
> 
> Is there anyone else out there like me or am I seriously weird?




Of course you're not weird!!!  I can totally relate.  If I were going to WDW before my first stay, I wouldn't check it out either!!!!  UNFORTUNATELY I won't be staying there until next February....


----------



## DVCGeek

thelionqueen said:


> I have decided NOT to visit BLT on our trip in May (staying @ SSR on DP's).  It is probably going to KILL me, but I want to experience all my "firsts" at my home in December.  I'm also trying not to look at any pictures..UGH



I AM looking at pictures, but I can can completely understand.  It is a small part of why I didn't mind giving my parents a bunch of my DPs!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

If my Vero Beach Beach cottage waitlist doesn't come thru, then my first visit to BLT will be fall 2010. Otherwise, if it does come thru, I won't stay until 2012!!!! (Sorry, my love for VB outweighs the sandwich!)


----------



## RookieMouse

We just booked for our first trip home, although it will be a short visit.  We are booked in a 1BR lake view from November 11-14, after which we head out on the Disney Magic for a 7-night Western with 2 stops at Castaway Cay!!!  This cruise was our incentive for purchasing 320 points at BLT.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## GrumpyGoofy

I'll join.  My parents just bought bought BLT points for our family.  I am super excited.


----------



## SunnieRN

GrumpyGoofy said:


> I'll join.  My parents just bought bought BLT points for our family.  I am super excited.



Welcome home!!!  Cute user name!


----------



## deej696

Been waiting for today for a while, as this was when my window opened to try for BLT for our F&W trip in November.  Got a 1BR BL view with no problem.  When I first checked she had a standard studio for 1 night and a MK studio for the next, and by the time she got to booking the MK it was gone, so we switched both nights to a 1 BR. I'm psyched!


----------



## happy place

Howdy, Just joined dis boards this morning, had been reading for a few months. We bought BLT in Feb - 160 pts,  so will be heading "home" for the first time next spring - still debating between late march and after easter. Know we have to decide soon to make our reservations. 

Kids are so excited - so are mom and dad!

Can't wait to stay there.


----------



## Dziactor

About to buy my first, buying 210 points at BLT. Just waiting for the paperwork and I cant wait to book.


----------



## DVC Mike

Dziactor said:


> About to buy my first, buying 210 points at BLT. Just waiting for the paperwork and I cant wait to book.


 
Congrats!


----------



## mousescrapper

Hello all,

My DH & I finally made the plunge and decided to buy into BLT (BTW my fav sandwich )

We took the tour on our 3rd to last day on our recent trip and decided to buy (160 pts) before we left. Just waiting for the paperwork to arrive and fill out.

We plan to be going "home" in November 2010 to celebrate our little girls' birthdays and Thanksgiving. We can't wait. Our whole family is so excited! 

we plan to bank our 09 points, use 010's and then just borrow a little from 011 and should hopefully have some leftover for a 15 year Anniversary trip for my husband & I in the spring of 011.

so glad to be in on the secret and members after thinking about it for the past few years. BLT is so worth the wait.


----------



## DVC Mike

mousescrapper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My DH & I finally made the plunge and decided to buy into BLT (BTW my fav sandwich )


 
Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## Debrn

mousescrapper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My DH & I finally made the plunge and decided to buy into BLT (BTW my fav sandwich )
> 
> We took the tour on our 3rd to last day on our recent trip and decided to buy (160 pts) before we left. Just waiting for the paperwork to arrive and fill out.
> 
> We plan to be going "home" in November 2010 to celebrate our little girls' birthdays and Thanksgiving. We can't wait. Our whole family is so excited!
> 
> we plan to bank our 09 points, use 010's and then just borrow a little from 011 and should hopefully have some leftover for a 15 year Anniversary trip for my husband & I in the spring of 011.
> 
> so glad to be in on the secret and members after thinking about it for the past few years. BLT is so worth the wait.


 
Congrats.  We just joined 160 points as well while on a trip in March.  We will be going home for our daughters birthday 11/30/10.


----------



## SunnieRN

happy place said:


> Howdy, Just joined dis boards this morning, had been reading for a few months. We bought BLT in Feb - 160 pts,  so will be heading "home" for the first time next spring - still debating between late march and after easter. Know we have to decide soon to make our reservations.
> 
> Kids are so excited - so are mom and dad!
> 
> Can't wait to stay there.


Welcome to the Dis and welcome home!!



Dziactor said:


> About to buy my first, buying 210 points at BLT. Just waiting for the paperwork and I cant wait to book.





mousescrapper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My DH & I finally made the plunge and decided to buy into BLT (BTW my fav sandwich )
> 
> We took the tour on our 3rd to last day on our recent trip and decided to buy (160 pts) before we left. Just waiting for the paperwork to arrive and fill out.
> 
> We plan to be going "home" in November 2010 to celebrate our little girls' birthdays and Thanksgiving. We can't wait. Our whole family is so excited!
> 
> we plan to bank our 09 points, use 010's and then just borrow a little from 011 and should hopefully have some leftover for a 15 year Anniversary trip for my husband & I in the spring of 011.
> 
> so glad to be in on the secret and members after thinking about it for the past few years. BLT is so worth the wait.



Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

We bought 300 points at BLT right before our wedding at WDW in Jan.  We used the developer points at SSR for our honeymoon (which was great for us!).  We're hoping to go "home" in Jan, but I need to lock in the dates, since we're already inside of 11 months!!!

Anyone have an inkling on how it is filling up?


----------



## princess brianas mom

We are super close to adding on at BLT!! Just can't beat the location alone!!


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

tiggerrifficheidi said:


> We're hoping to go "home" in Jan, but I need to lock in the dates, since we're already inside of 11 months!!!
> 
> Anyone have an inkling on how it is filling up?



I called for the 7-11 of Jan 2010, and MK view 1BR was full on the 7th and 10th.  So we have LV 1BR for 7-11 Jan!!!  Very excited!!


----------



## spiceycat

tiggerrifficheidi said:


> We bought 300 points at BLT right before our wedding at WDW in Jan.  We used the developer points at SSR for our honeymoon (which was great for us!).  We're hoping to go "home" in Jan, but I need to lock in the dates, since we're already inside of 11 months!!!
> 
> Anyone have an inkling on how it is filling up?



the marathon week is filling up, and probably MLK's week - but besides those have not heard anything else.

Welcome everyone!!!

oh can't wait until Sept - when I can stay there!!!


----------



## Twinprincesses

Our first trip is Oct this year.  We are doing a 4 day cruise then 4 days at WDW.  We decided to fly in the night before the cruise but now BLT is full so we cannot stay there and are waitlisted.


----------



## ThePecks

We are new to DVC after a recent trip to WDW with our kids. It was priceless seeing my 2 year old boy hug Mickey Mouse. I didn't get to see my 5 year old hug Mickey the same way, and I won't miss my 1 year old daughter. DVC seems like the right choice for our family of 5. We will need to stay in a suite somewhere else anyhow, so we might as well have the 1 Bedroom DVC accommodations. 

We purchase 260 points and are planning a large group vacation early next year. I'll need to get a Grand Villa and a Studio...I hope it all works out the way I want. Nothing like using 3 years of points on your first visit!

Welcome Home neighbors!


----------



## Girldreamer02

Just wanted to chime in and say how excited we are to own at BLT!!! We did a two week vacation to wdw at the end of jan/beginning of feb and went to check out the models and presentation at SSR. (we had looked into dvc on our dec 06' trip, but we just got engaged on that trip and it wasn't a good fit at the time) We did seven days in the parks this trip and then a seven day cruise on the magic and went to the presentation on the magic as well and then met with a dvc person to ask some questions. I had been asking dh about becoming members for two weeks now, but not completely pressuring him because I didn't want him to say no. After asking our questions dh said sign us up!  I can't wait for our first trip home!!! We aren't sure when we'll go yet due to work, but I couldn't be happier than I am to own at BLT!


----------



## mlholster

Howdy neighbors. New owners here.  We purchased 3 contracts last week while at the world, got home and decided to buy 2 more. We will use our points this December 09 after Christmas, then off to our cruise on the Wonder. DVC has been a dream of ours for a while and this finally seemed right. My favorite new words are Welcome Home.


----------



## DVC Mike

mlholster said:


> Howdy neighbors. New owners here.


 
Congrats!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Well... we finally did it and we are owners!  Probably won't stay for awhile.  We were deciding between BLT or VGC and chose BLT.  I'm hoping we can get 2 nights at VGC in March when the reservations open up.   If not we'll stay at the DL hotel.  Anyways..  We are very excited.  Can't wait to hear about everyone's first trips home.


----------



## DVC Mike

OurDogCisco said:


> Well... we finally did it and we are owners! Probably won't stay for awhile. We were deciding between BLT or VGC and chose BLT.


 
Congrats!


----------



## Tara

I had a dream last night that we were staying at BLT and all these people kept coming on to our balcony trying to figure out if we had a MK view or not! I was so mad!


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

Tara said:


> I had a dream last night that we were staying at BLT and all these people kept coming on to our balcony trying to figure out if we had a MK view or not! I was so mad!



It was probably me, since we couldn't get a MK view for Jan!   Sorry! (Hopefully that doesn't really happen!)


----------



## thelionqueen

Congratulations to all the new BLT owners!!!

I absolutely LOVE hearing the excitement from others that I share


----------



## twinmickeys

Hi all!  We just became DVC members in March - bought 300 pts at BLT.  We have a 2BR MKV in November around Thanksgiving.  Can't wait to get there.


----------



## DVC Mike

twinmickeys said:


> Hi all! We just became DVC members in March - bought 300 pts at BLT. We have a 2BR MKV in November around Thanksgiving. Can't wait to get there.


 
Congrats!


----------



## jade1

Posted this suzi2 pic on the other thread-not much reaction so hoping it will stir up some conversation here. If this is 4th floor CR (4402), it should be pretty similar at BLT right? Do you think this (even though zoomed in and not looking down at the lot) is a good use of std view points? Do you think the lower floors on MK side will be std view if the can see any of the castle? I suspect it will be 6th or 7th floor and up for MK view-keeping those folks happy. And 5th floor down as a pleasant surprise of std view points. What do you think?


----------



## AStamm

New owners, here.  We bought 300 pts. at BLT and have two trips booked--heading to DLR in CA in August for 6 nights and will finally be "home" at BLT December 23 - January 2.  For us, buying in at BLT wasn't about the MK views--it's about the fantastic walking distance to MK.  We've always been value resort kind of people, more focused on extra days at the parks instead of expensive resort stays.  I'm definitely looking forward to deluxe accomodations at value prices!


----------



## DVCGeek

AStamm said:


> New owners, here.



Congrats & welcome home!  I bought for the monorail and walk to MK, not to mention cheapest total cost of ownership over the life of the contract!


----------



## mousescrapper

twinmickeys said:


> Hi all!  We just became DVC members in March - bought 300 pts at BLT.  We have a 2BR MKV in November around Thanksgiving.  Can't wait to get there.



That will be us in 2010!



Debrn said:


> Congrats.  We just joined 160 points as well while on a trip in March.  We will be going home for our daughters birthday 11/30/10.



How fun...we plan to be there 11-19 thru 11-27 010....we'll just miss each other.

Both of your daughters b-day in Nov or do you have twins? we have twins (b-day in May) and our youngers girls are 3 days apart by 4 yrs in Nov.


----------



## Illuminations_Rocks

We're new owners too!! Just bought 200 points. 

We mostly bought it as looking for the future - we think it'll be great for when we have kids. The lower dues, the extended expiration, walking distance to the MK, and on the monorail line. 

Right now we're glad for the monorail to Epcot (our favorite park, most definitely). Walking distance to MK is still nice but not a deal breaker. Heck, we probably won't stay BLT for a little while - we're going for 11 days in August/Sept and it would zap all our points!

All in all, we're incredibly happy!


----------



## DVC Mike

Illuminations_Rocks said:


> We're new owners too!! Just bought 200 points.


 
Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## lilys-mama

We too are proud new owners at BLT!   We are going to the World in October for DD's fall break, but unfortunately there were no 1BRs available at BLT for those dates, so we are going to try OKW instead.  Has anyone stayed there before?  How was it?

I will definitely be calling right at our 11 month window to make ressies for the next trip we plan.  Can't wait to stay at our new home!!


----------



## jade1

lilys-mama said:


> We too are proud new owners at BLT!   We are going to the World in October for DD's fall break, but unfortunately there were no 1BRs available at BLT for those dates, so we are going to try OKW instead.  Has anyone stayed there before?  How was it?
> 
> I will definitely be calling right at our 11 month window to make ressies for the next trip we plan.  Can't wait to stay at our new home!!



Congrats. OKW is great, especially the size of the 1BR if you booked that. We are just not fans of taking the bus to all the parks, and it is actually too peacefull/secluded for our taste. Kind of limited for food choices. Still will be a great trip for you and you may like it best in the long run-never know til you try. Have fun.


----------



## lilys-mama

Thanks jade1!  We are taking my parents so they will for sure enjoy the peacefulness there.  We don't really mind riding buses too much either.  We did get a 1BR- they looked pretty roomy.


----------



## the who #3

i am extremely pleased that we will be able to catch the monorail to epcot as well as mk and gf.  i also love to dine at the restaurants at gf and epcot.  this makes that so much nicer.

home blt owners


----------



## spiceycat

the who #3 said:


> i am extremely pleased that we will be able to catch the monorail to epcot as well as mk and gf.  i also love to dine at the restaurants at gf and epcot.  this makes that so much nicer.
> 
> home blt owners



understand

can have breakfast each morning at kona cafe at the Polyn - okay not each morning (budget) - but at least once a trip.

use to do this before I joined DVC. long, long ago.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I just came across this....wanted to post for u all if you're interested :

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/bay_lake_tower_update_april_14.html



Maria


----------



## mousescrapper

MiaSRN62 said:


> I just came across this....wanted to post for u all if you're interested :
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/bay_lake_tower_update_april_14.html
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



thanks for the link I liked the pictures....can't wait till it officially opens and start hearing more reviews and news.


Here is a question anyone know the answer too?

AT CR I've read the old CS was replaced by a new TS The Wave...so does that mean there is no CS at all between CR & BLT?


----------



## spiceycat

mousescrapper said:


> AT CR I've read the old CS was replaced by a new TS The Wave...so does that mean there is no CS at all between CR & BLT?



they have one = it is in the area that Concourse steakhouse was at.

looking for information on it.

think this is it
http://allears.net/menu/menu_contempo.htm


----------



## spiceycat

here is some more pictures
http://www.mousesteps.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=283&Itemid=65


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Thanks for posting all of the links to these pictures.  Enjoyed viewing them!


----------



## mousescrapper

spiceycat said:


> they have one = it is in the area that Concourse steakhouse was at.
> 
> looking for information on it.
> 
> think this is it
> http://allears.net/menu/menu_contempo.htm



thanks...


----------



## goofygal1975

Great updates!! I can't wait for our December Trip!!


----------



## mdezot

We also bought DVC on our last trip to Disney.  BLT made the decision easy for us -That and 4 trips in 4 years with our two kids.  But we toured DVC in 2008 and we left unsure about the whole thing and then heard rumors about BLT.  So when we visited in 2009 and toured the model rooms for AK and BLT we were hooked.  Now we can't wait to hear "Welcome Home" at the BLT in Dec.  We will be staying in a 2 bedroom with our 4 and my sister's family of 5.  Neither group of kids knows anything and our kids always wanted her family to go with us so this will be perfect.  I can't wait.  We'll get a little closer look in June when we use our developer points for a stay at SSR but thanks for all of the pics.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

> We also bought DVC on our last trip to Disney. BLT made the decision easy for us -That and 4 trips in 4 years with our two kids. But we toured DVC in 2008 and we left unsure about the whole thing and then heard rumors about BLT. So when we visited in 2009 and toured the model rooms for AK and BLT we were hooked. Now we can't wait to hear "Welcome Home" at the BLT in Dec. We will be staying in a 2 bedroom with our 4 and my sister's family of 5. Neither group of kids knows anything and our kids always wanted her family to go with us so this will be perfect. I can't wait. We'll get a little closer look in June when we use our developer points for a stay at SSR but thanks for all of the pics



Congrats on your purchase!!!  

We always said we would wait to purchase into the DVC until the BLT was built because we are soooo addicted to the CR!!  A friend of ours owns at OKW and offered to sell us one of his 270 pt contracts.  We purchased those points with the intent to use them at the BLT.  We just returned from a trip to the CR, and toured the models of BLT located at Saratoga Springs.   As many have said on this forum....the rooms seem larger in person than online!!!! So true!!!
  Well, we got home last night, and started the paperwork for 100 points!!  We are hoping to be able to use all our points at the BLT.  It will be tricky booking part of our trip at 11 months and the rest at 7 months....we will need LOTS of PIXIE DUST!!!!


----------



## skoi

We love CR, it's our bigger kids' favorite hotel, and would have loved to buy into BLT, but it's not in the budget right now because we would only buy points outright. We'd have to sell our BCV points, and dh isn't ready for that. He was very jealous when he saw our photos from our vacation last year in the CR tower, so maybe if we keep showing them to him, he'll change his mind. (He was in Afghanistan on deployment, so with five of us we could fit into a CR room).

We're hoping to stay for oldest dd's graduation trip in Sept or early Dec. 2011 (assuming she'll be graduating in June, if not, she's in big trouble), splitting with BCV if we can get in at 7 months. Fingers crossed for that. The pool looks great, and we just love the CR. Can't explain why, just something about it. And since MK is everyone's favorite park, it's a no brainer, except to dh, who loves his BCV.


----------



## arizonacolbys

We would LOVE to stay at BLT! We loved the Contemporary the one time we were able to stay there.  Does anyone here know if September is likely to be completely booked up? We are bumping our trip up to September & just wondering if BLT is a possibility at all, or if we shouldn't even get our hopes up about it! LOL


----------



## twoexcitedtosleep

We bought BLT points in January-our first DVC purchase.  I'm thrilled to join this thread.  Can't wait to stay at BLT!  I'm a newbie and loving the disboards.  It's great to have people that understand my love of Disney.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Welcome to the Disboards. Congratulations on your DVC purchase.  We also added on there and can't wait until Sept. to go.  Did you book your trip?


----------



## twoexcitedtosleep

Disneydonnam said:


> Welcome to the Disboards. Congratulations on your DVC purchase.  We also added on there and can't wait until Sept. to go.  Did you book your trip?


We are going August 30-September 5, but using developer points and staying at SSR.  We were just there in January (staying off site at Horizons), but we are very excited to go back.  Haven't booked BLT yet.  We are thinking January again.  Did you have any trouble getting the reservation that you wanted?  Have you ever stayed at SSR?  Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

We're staying in a one bedroom MK view during F&W Festival.  We're not owners, just groupies.  We own at AKV.  Can't wait to see what BLT is like.


----------



## Disneydonnam

twoexcitedtosleep said:


> We are going August 30-September 5, but using developer points and staying at SSR.  We were just there in January (staying off site at Horizons), but we are very excited to go back.  Haven't booked BLT yet.  We are thinking January again.  Did you have any trouble getting the reservation that you wanted?  Have you ever stayed at SSR?  Any suggestions? Thanks



We arrive at BLT on 9/4.  We have been DVC members since 99 and have never had a problem getting the reservation we wanted.  If I know we want to stay at a certain resort I do book at 11 months.  We usually go off season so booking at the 7 months so far has never been a problem. We have never stayed at SSR. When we take my parents we stay at BWV that is their favorite and my husband loves the BCV.


----------



## shoes99

We are groupies, staying pre-cruise in a standard studio at BLT.  Arrive 9/3 depart 9/6 for the Wonder 4 night cruise.  I know DCL does not pick up at the Contemporary, but we will manage to get ourselves to the Poly for DCL pickup.


----------



## Disneydonnam

shoes99 said:


> We are groupies, staying pre-cruise in a standard studio at BLT.  Arrive 9/3 depart 9/6 for the Wonder 4 night cruise.  I know DCL does not pick up at the Contemporary, but we will manage to get ourselves to the Poly for DCL pickup.



Have a great cruise.  We are arriving at BLT on 9/4.  This trip is my dh and me.  We got the MKV 1 bedroom.  This way he can at least get one day to sleep late without me waking him.


----------



## twoexcitedtosleep

Disneydonnam said:


> We arrive at BLT on 9/4.  We have been DVC members since 99 and have never had a problem getting the reservation we wanted.  If I know we want to stay at a certain resort I do book at 11 months.  We usually go off season so booking at the 7 months so far has never been a problem. We have never stayed at SSR. When we take my parents we stay at BWV that is their favorite and my husband loves the BCV.



Thanks for information.  This is all so new for me.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

twoexcitedtosleep said:


> Thanks for information. This is all so new for me.


 I checked BLT for some time in January, they were very booked up. No MK views or standard for studios. We are approaching the 7 mos mark for January, so you may want to check availability at BLT now. Once that 7 mos. window opens up, ressie's go very quickly.


----------



## twoexcitedtosleep

BWV Dreamin said:


> I checked BLT for some time in January, they were very booked up. No MK views or standard for studios. We are approaching the 7 mos mark for January, so you may want to check availability at BLT now. Once that 7 mos. window opens up, ressie's go very quickly.



Thanks.  I would have waited too long if not for the suggestion.  Hopefully we can get something.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

...ok so here's the plan...and I'd really like to get your opinions on it please.....

We currently own at OKW....and are in the process of purchasing points at the BLT...

We are hoping to book a vacation for w/o April 19th(ish) 2010.   Our wish list would consist of a 2 bdrm MK view for 6 nites (including either a Fri or Sat nite). 

First of all, can we book 2 nites next month at the 11 mo window with our BLT home resort points, and then book the other 4 nites at 7 mos out with our OKW points?  Would that be considered two separate reservations?

Second, it seems that many folks are booking mostly studios and 1 bedrooms (so far).     Do you think we might have a shot at a 2 bedroom? 

Thoughts???   Thx!!


----------



## steve2009

Bought into DVC in March/09. The choice was easy.  BLT...180pts!!!!
Going to vist in Feb.2010 Mk view. Love the Contempory, close to mk.


----------



## JackandSally79

We also own at BLT and are staying in MKV studio in Oct.


----------



## rlt431

We just added on 25 more points at BLT so now we have a total of 230 pts.  I'm so excited.  Signed papers Sunday night and overnighted them to DVC yesterday.


----------



## jade1

Hope to see some "creative" pics soon. Maybe some sunrise or sunset reflections etc. There some great photography that goes on down there so its coming.


----------



## stromboliinc

I'm In. We just bought 270 points. We got matching points and are doing a trip in August '09 @ SSR. I will go see my home resort (BLT) then. My parents went in April and saw the model and they were at awe of how nice it is to be.... Can't wait....so count me in.....


----------



## wdw_adict

Just joined today with 200 points, very excited about the whole thing! 

Hoping to make our first trip 'Home' in April 2010. We've worked out that we can make 2 9-day trips per year with our points and shouldn't have to add-on until about 2012! 

Matt


----------



## DVC Mike

wdw_adict said:


> Just joined today with 200 points, very excited about the whole thing!


 
Congrats!


----------



## Caren

Just bought 200 points of BLT but will likely not stay there until August of 2010 when we have our eyes on a 2-bedroom Magic Kingdom view.


----------



## Disnead

We bought 160 points last week to get into DVC (I forsee us adding on in a couple of years).  We have been renters for the past few years, and finally saved up enough so we didn't have to finance anything.  

Sending paperwork back via FedEx today!

Our first trip home is 12/17-12/22 in a Lake View.  I can't wait!


----------



## BuzzSaw

We own at BWV but are staying in a 2 BR at BLT for 10 nights in August - can't wait!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

I know when we took the DVC tour in March, the DP had to be used by October.  But I thought I saw that someone said they had to be used by the end of February.  Can some of the new contract people report when their deals were?  

I'm not planning a trip again until January, so I wondered what happens if you can't use the DP before the date they give you.

TIA


----------



## Elise79

HomeschoolMama said:


> I know when we took the DVC tour in March, the DP had to be used by October.  But I thought I saw that someone said they had to be used by the end of February.  Can some of the new contract people report when their deals were?
> 
> I'm not planning a trip again until January, so I wondered what happens if you can't use the DP before the date they give you.
> 
> TIA



They are not giving DP's any more. They were when we toured at the end of March but then the incentive changed. When we were told about them they still had a 3 October expiry.


----------



## thelionqueen

CONGRATULATIONS to all the new BLT owners!  I signed in October of 08' and I am STILL excited!!  I still fully understand the pure happiness of owning DVC @ BLT and get a huge smile on my face when I read that joy in new owners posts.  Congrats again and WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## the who #3

congrats on your new home.  

if the rule is still the same, the dps must be used at ssr or california  by the end of october 2009.   if you do not use them by that time, you lose them.


----------



## disdad09

Hello neighbors!
We are so proud and excited to be new BLT owners.
We cant wait for our first trip to BLT March 2010!
We are excited for our first DVC vacation at SSR this August 2009 with our developer points.

Thats the way I understand the incentive points also that they needed to be used by oct 2009 at either SSr or grand californian or though RCI.

How do you guys paste the BLT photo from Mickey path without any writng or countdown on it?


----------



## SoCalKDG

Anything still open November or December, which is inside the 7 month window?  Call me a BLT groupie that wants to book three nights in Feb. and hope to book in July.


----------



## Mama2Matthew

I can finally join in on this thread!  After years of going back and forth on DVC, we finally jumped in with a contract for BLT!  

The more I read this thread, the more excited I get!  We've got a 1 BDRM reserved next January and are waitlisted for this Oct.

Congrats to all the new owners!

Jaime


----------



## RJAYL

Just Booked Grand Villa MK View for 10 Days in April!


----------



## princess brianas mom

Now I can post here not only as a groupie but as an owner since we added on at BLT last week while we were in WDW!!!! I can't wait for our first stay there!!! (which won't be till June or August 2010)

Congrats to all the new owners of BLT!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

RJAYL wrote: 





> Just Booked Grand Villa MK View for 10 Days in April




WOW!!! Congrats!! I am sooo happy for you!!  We are going to try for a 2 bdrm for next April for 7 nights.  We only have enough BLT points to book 2 of those nights (ugh!!)...have to wait til 7 months to book the rest!!  Please give me some of your pixie dust!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

RJAYL said:


> Just Booked Grand Villa MK View for 10 Days in April!



Wow....congrats...you must have some serious BLT points  

Speaking of BLT GV's....are there photos of them anywhere ? 


Maria


----------



## M-I-C-K-E-Y

Welcome to all our nw BLT "neighbors."  Welcome home!


----------



## RJAYL

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> RJAYL wrote:
> 
> 
> WOW!!! Congrats!! I am sooo happy for you!!  We are going to try for a 2 bdrm for next April for 7 nights.  We only have enough BLT points to book 2 of those nights (ugh!!)...have to wait til 7 months to book the rest!!  Please give me some of your pixie dust!!!


 Wishing you all the Pixie Dust you need!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow....congrats...you must have some serious BLT points
> 
> Speaking of BLT GV's....are there photos of them anywhere ?
> 
> 
> Maria


I always believed in buying enough points for a week at Xmas or easter in a 2 bedroom I have a Large family & I am tired of tripping over my son in the livingroom sleeper coach!

No Pictures of the BLT GV's that I have seen!

I am a BCV owner as well love the location love the SAB one negative no GV's 

I have been waiting for a Monorail DVC to open love the Monorail love the Contemporary!

However between BCV points & BLT points I am all done unless the build a POLY DVC then I would have to reconsider!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I always believed in buying enough points for a week at Xmas or easter in a 2 bedroom I have a Large family & I am tired of tripping over my son in the livingroom sleeper coach!



No argument from me RJAYL  I feel the same just can't afford to pay for what I believe 

I say go for it if you're able.  No way will I ever have that many points though.   So I just live vicariously through those who are lucky enough to be able to afford this ----I mean that's over 1,000 points used every year.   I'll need to hit the lotto for that.   

You're lucky ! 

Maria


----------



## Marshay

I'm a wanna-be BLT Groupie!  We are still trying to decide whether to add-on points at BLT...so we booked a stay Nov 14-18th    I'm very excited, esp since we have 2 small girls and we'll be spending most of our time at MK!!

If all goes well, we'll be adding on next year!


----------



## Disney_Villain

*DH and I eagerly bought 100 points of BLT this Monday to celebrate our 15th anniversary while we were in Walt Disney World.*



Now we can stay there for 10 nights with Magic Kingdom view (in one of our favorite seasons) every 2 years!

We actually waitlisted for BCV points - and they came available quickly - but we turned them down for BLT instead.  We absolutely adore BLT!

Our guide said that BLT is selling so well and so fast that DVC expects it to sell out faster than anticipated - perhaps within 2 months.  She's been close to the mark before.  Her outbound voicemail message states that the current incentives on BLT are changing on June 15th, 2009 and that the price on BLT is also going up on that date (due to the success of BLT sales).  They are hoping to drive the sales of their other 3 resorts a bit higher, while slowing down sales on BLT.

If anyone is on the fence with BLT and delaying a purchase, I wouldn't recommend holding out for too long.


----------



## mousescrapper

Just under 18 months till we are staying at BLT for the first time...can't wait till December when we can make that 1st ressie!


DH and I are considering adding another 50 pts while incentives are still good to our original 160. we'll see have to decide before the end of May.


----------



## Marshay

Disney_Villain said:


> *
> Our guide said that BLT is selling so well and so fast that DVC expects it to sell out faster than anticipated - perhaps within 2 months.  She's been close to the mark before.  Her outbound voicemail message states that the current incentives on BLT are changing on June 15th, 2009 and that the price on BLT is also going up on that date (due to the success of BLT sales).  They are hoping to drive the sales of their other 3 resorts a bit higher, while slowing down sales on BLT.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence with BLT and delaying a purchase, I wouldn't recommend holding out for too long.*


*

Thanks for the info!  We are definitely 'on the fence'...I know we "need" more points and just need to figure out when and where.  I thought we'd have more time to decide on BLT...*


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm really curious when BLT (& VGC) will sell out.  Lot of rumors and speculation have been flying around both of them, that's for sure!!!  I'd love more points, but I'm going to try and be 'good' and stick to my current 210 total (160 BLT, 50 VGC) until they are paid off...


----------



## Disney_Villain

Marshay said:


> Thanks for the info!  We are definitely 'on the fence'...I know we "need" more points and just need to figure out when and where.  I thought we'd have more time to decide on BLT...



I know it seems ridiculous that BLT could sell out so fast - any it may take longer than 2 months - but our guide hasn't lied to us yet with this kind of information.  

Even if she's wrong - and she gave us this info AFTER we bought into BLT (not before) - her outbound voicemail does state the incentives are changing on June 15 along with the price of BLT going up.  I don't think that guides can "stretch the truth" on their outbound voicemail messages.

Hope you get your crack at BLT!


----------



## islandtimect

After months of figuring out where to add on and how much, we just bought 100 pts at BLT.  April UY, $9800 on our Disney Visa for a net cost of $9720.  Points are able to book right away for a check in date after BLT's opening on Aug  4.  Our guide also said that BLT is selling well with current incentives and the DVC center's been busy with all the rain in Orlando.

Can't wait to visit BLT during our August vacation at VWL!!


----------



## the who #3

i did not think blt would sell out so much faster than the other dvc resorts.  i agree that it has all the great things and i, myself, bought the first week of sales to previous owners.  but the economy does play a roll.

had it been a few yrs ago, i would say it might sell out to fast for people who wait.

i have not heard anything about vgc.  how is it doing?


----------



## Mama2Matthew

Disney_Villain said:


> *
> Our guide said that BLT is selling so well and so fast that DVC expects it to sell out faster than anticipated - perhaps within 2 months.  She's been close to the mark before.  Her outbound voicemail message states that the current incentives on BLT are changing on June 15th, 2009 and that the price on BLT is also going up on that date (due to the success of BLT sales).  They are hoping to drive the sales of their other 3 resorts a bit higher, while slowing down sales on BLT.
> *


*

Interesting.  If sales truly are doing so well (and in this economy!), how long do you think it will take them to convert the south wing of the Contemporary to DVC?  *


----------



## thelionqueen

I have been waiting for the moment BLT went on sale for about 3+ years now, so when it was announced, I was ready to buy.  Although I couldn't receive the "founding member" credential I was one of the first 500 to sign our contract.  

I think everyone had an idea BLT was going to be mad popular, which it certainly is proving to be.  I also heard that sales @ AKV is slowing down much more than anticipated as well as BLT selling like hotcakes when it's not even open yet.  They are anticipating that once people are actually taking the DVC tour @ BLT the sales will skyrocket..makes sense...but only time will tell.

If you are "on the fence" about BLT, you may want to figure things out at a little faster pace...just my .02.  Of course I say that and then the greatest incentive of all time will be announced October 1st


----------



## Marshay

thelionqueen said:


> If you are "on the fence" about BLT, you may want to figure things out at a little faster pace...just my .02.  Of course I say that and then the greatest incentive of all time will be announced October 1st



This would be my luck...after I buy BLT, they'll probably announce a Poly DVC!!


----------



## Girldreamer02

DVCGeek said:


> I'm really curious when BLT (& VGC) will sell out.  Lot of rumors and speculation have been flying around both of them, that's for sure!!!  I'd love more points, but I'm going to try and be 'good' and stick to my current 210 total (160 BLT, 50 VGC) until they are paid off...



this is probably a stupid question that i should know since we are dvc members, but what is VGC?


----------



## Tara

Girldreamer02 said:


> this is probably a stupid question that i should know since we are dvc members, but what is VGC?



Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Resort


----------



## spiceycat

Okay since I lost the link

anyone got the information on how much of BLT has been declared into DVC?

think it was only 5 floors last time - so would appreciate it if someone can look and see if the entire building has been declared.

only if the entire building has been declared into to DVC - would BLT be close to sell out.

otherwise you can definitely wait.


----------



## wdrl

We are brand new to DVC and are in the process of closing on a contract for 160 points at BLT.  On 5/11/2009, we talked to Disney's Quality Assurance as we signed the contract papers.  According to QA, our BLT contract was just over #6000, and QA expects to sell about 26,000 contracts.  Of course, a contract could be as little as 25 points or 160 points or several hundred points.

Also, the closing documents showed that only 58 units were released to the DVC and the remaining 223 units still under the control of DVD (the developer).  Those numbers were as of March 2009, and the QA guy stated that the number of DVC units increases weekly based on BLT point sales.  QA expects that the developer will own only 2-4% of the units by the time all BLT sales end.

We are planning our first stay at BLT for June 2010 to celebrate our birthdays.  We are so excited about the visit that we have a Disney countdown on our computer that counts down to 8:00 AM CDT on 7/8/09 when we can call MS to make the reservation!


----------



## tiaquessa

We just sign a contract for 240 points at the BLT on Monday.  We've been going back and forth for a couple of years now on what to do, but we figured that since we love to vacation in WDW, this would eventually be the most economical way to do it long term.  Speaking of long term, its nice to know that we have a full 50 year contract.  We were looking at resale contracts, but since a friend recommended us to the DVC, we got $16.00 off each point.  We figured that for $96.00 per point, and a $95.00 closing fee, it made sense to go directly with Disney. Anyway- We're Home!!


----------



## DVCGeek

wdrl said:


> We are brand new to DVC and are in the process of closing on a contract for 160 points at BLT.
> ...
> We are planning our first stay at BLT for June 2010 to celebrate our birthdays.  We are so excited about the visit that we have a Disney countdown on our computer that counts down to 8:00 AM CDT on 7/8/09 when we can call MS to make the reservation!



Thanks for all the info I left as "...", it was VERY interesting!!!



tiaquessa said:


> We just sign a contract for 240 points at the BLT on Monday.




Congrats to both of you & "Welcome Home"!!!


----------



## jade1

Marshay said:


> This would be my luck...after I buy BLT, they'll probably announce a Poly DVC!!



I assume you have good luck then.  A Poly DVC would be good for all IMO.


----------



## Marshay

jade1 said:


> I assume you have good luck then.  A Poly DVC would be good for all IMO.



Oh, I definitely agree.  I just can't afford both!


----------



## work2play

Count us in! After a longer than planned resale at BWV finally closing, we immediately added on at BLT!  We can't wait to make a reservation!


----------



## Sandisw

work2play said:


> Count us in! After a longer than planned resale at BWV finally closing, we immediately added on at BLT!  We can't wait to make a reservation!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Debrn

I should have posted this here instead of new link. We got this photo in our room inMarch when we stayed at Poly. I framed it and put it in my Living room.


----------



## pixie921

That picture is so cool!


----------



## WendyinNC

Well I added on today, so i'm joining the BLT Owner & Groupies Thread. I can't wait to book my first trip!


----------



## thelionqueen

Welcome home new BLT owners!!!
I drove by our home today and it looks AMAZING!!  The walkway gets more impressive with each day it seems, and overall, it looks complete (at least from the outside)
I literally smile from ear to ear and squeal a little every time we drive by it...CANNOT wait to stay there!!!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

I'm getting annoyed...  I went on a tour in March while we were in the world.  We knew we were moving, and told our guide we were planning on making a DVC purchase after our home sold.

I left a message 2 weeks ago, and told my guide we were moving the next week.  I didn't hear from him, but I did hear that he called my DVC referral to get my new number.  Then I left another message telling him my phone number.  A week later I haven't heard from him.  Yesterday I left a message and today I got ahold of him as he was walking to an appt. 

I'm ready to sign on, and I don't get why the guy doesn't just call me.  It's easy, I'm ready.  

I know I could call for a new guide, but I really liked the guy when we met in person.  

Grrrr....  I guess I just needed to vent.


----------



## Bewitch324

We just got our paperwork package last night.  Brand new DVC members, we bought 200 points at BLT and I'm so excited I can't hardly stand it!!

We've planned a short trip down in November just because I can't stand to wait any longer than that.  All the studios were booked for the nights we wanted (We're doing a long weekend, November 12 - 16), so we booked a one bedroom lake view.  I hated to spend so many points right out of the gate, but I really wanted to go for those days, so ...  Of course there is the risk that we'll love the one bedroom (which I'm worried about...I really liked the one bedroom model!!) and then we'll always want to do that instead of a studio...

I've thought about waitlisting a MK view studio just to see if one would open up, but I'm not too sure how all that works and what the risks would be...

At any rate, thank you to everyone who posts on the boards.  Reading all your posts over the last few months answered a ton of questions for us, and really helped cement our decision that this was right for us.

Thanks!
Brooke


----------



## irunnoft

Bewitch324 said:


> We just got our paperwork package last night.  Brand new DVC members, we bought 200 points at BLT and I'm so excited I can't hardly stand it!!
> 
> We've planned a short trip down in November just because I can't stand to wait any longer than that.  All the studios were booked for the nights we wanted (We're doing a long weekend, November 12 - 16), so we booked a one bedroom lake view.  I hated to spend so many points right out of the gate, but I really wanted to go for those days, so ...  Of course there is the risk that we'll love the one bedroom (which I'm worried about...I really liked the one bedroom model!!) and then we'll always want to do that instead of a studio...
> 
> I've thought about waitlisting a MK view studio just to see if one would open up, but I'm not too sure how all that works and what the risks would be...
> 
> At any rate, thank you to everyone who posts on the boards.  Reading all your posts over the last few months answered a ton of questions for us, and really helped cement our decision that this was right for us.
> 
> Thanks!
> Brooke




Welcome Home!  We are also new DVC owners at BLT.  I know EXACTLY how you feel.  It's especially cool when you see the building and you say "Yeah. . . we own that!"  I can't wait to stay there, either! Our first stay is going to be in November as we're using up all our developer pts at SSR.  I know they say patience is a virtue but I guess I'm fresh outta virtue!!!


----------



## Coach P

We are new owners to at BLT.   Just purchased 160 points and we have already made our reservations for December.!!!  Cant wait


----------



## monkeyknuckler

It would be nice if those prints that were handed out at the Poly are eventually made available for sale. (Not that we don't have enough Disney crap around the house, ie: mickey drain plug, ice cube tray, door handles...)


----------



## T-i-double-g-err

HomeschoolMama said:


> I'm getting annoyed...  I went on a tour in March while we were in the world.  We knew we were moving, and told our guide we were planning on making a DVC purchase after our home sold.
> 
> I left a message 2 weeks ago, and told my guide we were moving the next week.  I didn't hear from him, but I did hear that he called my DVC referral to get my new number.  Then I left another message telling him my phone number.  A week later I haven't heard from him.  Yesterday I left a message and today I got ahold of him as he was walking to an appt.
> 
> I'm ready to sign on, and I don't get why the guy doesn't just call me.  It's easy, I'm ready.
> 
> I know I could call for a new guide, but I really liked the guy when we met in person.
> 
> Grrrr....  I guess I just needed to vent.



Hi Dawn- Welcome home soon-to-be neighbor!  You'd think in this economy he'd be a bit more proactive on getting back with you...

Welcome to all the new owners.  We're new as well and can't wait for our first DVC trip this summer, and also for our first trip to BLT in the summer of 2010.


----------



## HomeschoolMama

T-i-double-g-err said:


> Hi Dawn- Welcome home soon-to-be neighbor!  You'd think in this economy he'd be a bit more proactive on getting back with you...
> 
> Welcome to all the new owners.  We're new as well and can't wait for our first DVC trip this summer, and also for our first trip to BLT in the summer of 2010.


Hi David!   Yes, I'm still waiting for him to call.  It's annoying.  It makes me rethink weather this is the right thing to do or not.  He'd better hurry!  LOL


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to all the new BLT owners!


----------



## Mama2Princesses

I am calling on Tuesday to book our May 2010 trip at BLT!  

We are going in October, kind of a last minute decision, but couldn't get BLT so we are splitting our stay between AKV - Jambo Savannah View and BWV (both one bedrooms). We are going to check out BLT when we are there in October though. I can't wait. I love our new home!


----------



## WendyinNC

I bought yesterday and just booked my Spring Break trip in a 2BR Lake View. I can't wait! I love my BWV points; but, I found that I just wasn't making the trip to the MK very often. I can't wait for my youngest (3) to see Wishes for the 1st time. Oh, and I almost forgot, I just love the Electric Water Parade. He's going to love that. And I will need to make reservations at Chef Mickey's. I guess I have a long, long time to plan. Easter 2010!


----------



## tiaquessa

WendyinNC said:


> I bought yesterday and just booked my Spring Break trip in a 2BR Lake View. I can't wait! I love my BWV points; but, I found that I just wasn't making the trip to the MK very often. I can't wait for my youngest (3) to see Wishes for the 1st time. Oh, and I almost forgot, I just love the Electric Water Parade. He's going to love that. And I will need to make reservations at Chef Mickey's. I guess I have a long, long time to plan. Easter 2010!



Congratulations on your purchase.  Also, it may seem like Easter is far away, but it's amazing how fast it will come.  Get those resies ready.


----------



## Sunshine64

We just bought in at BLT.

280 pts, though we want to add on another 40 pts some time next year.

We plan on going next August for our first BLT trip (unless we make it off the waitlist for this August, but I'm not crossing my fingers). We'll be staying at VWL for our first DVC trip this Aug.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

I bought 65 points yesterday  - small fry compared to a lot of you guys, but it'll get me 3 nights in a MK view studio when I want to go - so yippee!!!


----------



## Ramsfan28

Just sent back the contract and bought  377 points at the BLT!  We are going for 4 days in February and staying in a 1BR MK view and then a week (hopefully) in September 2010.


Will be at Disney this September at staying at the Swan but plan to check out the BLT when I am there.


----------



## 3amigos

Congrats to all of you new owners. We just changed our Jan reservation from a 1 bedroom MK View to a 1 bdroom Lake view and added an extra day, I'd rather downgrade the view and add an extra day.


----------



## DisneyBrideToni

I am staying at BLT January 8-15th. We have a standard view. I tried to change our reservation to a MK view but they were all booked. Hopefully the wait list comes through!


----------



## Tara

Just an FYI - I started a question list on the planning board for early BLT guests to collect all the info in one place. If you have any questions, please add them there!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2191172


----------



## katep

We are brand new DVC members and just bought 200 pts at BLT.  We love the way they look and the proximity to Magic Kingdom.  We can't wait for our next visit!


----------



## DVC Mike

katep said:


> We are brand new DVC members and just bought 200 pts at BLT. We love the way they look and the proximity to Magic Kingdom. We can't wait for our next visit!


 
Congrats!


----------



## spiceycat

congratulations to the new BLT owners.

good luck to those of you trying to make reservations!!!


----------



## Lindabelle

Congratulations, Katep.  We are also new DVC members and bought 200 pts at BLT.  Welcome Home


----------



## KateB

We just bought 200 points at BLT!!!! Sent the contract in on Saturday! We are going for our Honeymoon Dec 26-Jan 2 with lake view! I am so excited that I can barely wait that long!!!


----------



## Mama2Princesses

Just booked our first trip to BLT this morning!!   We have a one bedroom standard view. Decided to reserve the points. A MK view one day would be nice though...I can dream!


----------



## Lisa-RN

Hi All,  

We bought 320 points at BLT.  Our first trip is a standard view 1 bedroom 12/19-12/26.  Our second trip is 4/17-4/21 4 days in standard view 1 bedroom and 4/21-4/25 4 days in a MK view 1 bedroom.  We just used up our incentive points, the first Star Wars weekend and a 9 day trip 5/1-5/10.

Lisa


----------



## donkortajr

Hello all,

The Contemporary has ALWAYS been my FAVORITE place.

BLT was a no brainer.

We bought 250pts at BLT back in October.

Staying at SSR for 3 nights in August to use up the DPs they gave me when I called and requested them (wish they could have been used for BLT).

Will probably have to wait until October 2010 for my first stay in BLT. 

-don


----------



## RJAYL

Lisa-RN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We bought 320 points at BLT.  Our first trip is a standard view 1 bedroom 12/19-12/26.  Our second trip is 4/17-4/21 4 days in standard view 1 bedroom and 4/21-4/25 4 days in a MK view 1 bedroom.  We just used up our incentive points, the first Star Wars weekend and a 9 day trip 5/1-5/10.
> 
> Lisa



Hey we will be there in April as well in a MK view GV!

Has anyone seen the fountain or gotten anything on their founding member tile


----------



## spiceycat

RJAYL said:


> Hey we will be there in April as well in a MK view GV!
> 
> Has anyone seen the fountain or gotten anything on their founding member tile



my guide thinks the fountain - is that lake thing off to the side of BLT. It looks like a holding pond (okay probably wrong term) it was  not build in May - think they have to run pipes to bay lake - doesn't disney kept all their water connected?


----------



## HomeschoolMama

We just got our paperwork in the mail yesterday.  Then today I got another package with the hat and welcome package!  Woohoo!


----------



## work2play

Yeah!  More BLT points!  I happened to get a invitation to the webcast  (we bought a resale in May, so we were probably still on the "prospective" list).  Instead of 200 points at $96, we opted for 320 at $91!! What a deal!!   My DH is trying to tell me that sometimes procrastination is a good thing!!  We had not sent back the paperwork for our planned 200 point add on, and were able to convert to the 320 points.

We can't wait to stay at BLT!!


----------



## stnet

We purchased 220 points at BLT and are sooo happy to be DVC members!!


----------



## shoes99

We had a cash only reservation with free dining at BLT for Labor Day Weekend, arriving on Thursday Sept 3rd.  I just got a PIN EMAIL, so I called to change reservation at BLT Standard Studio.  Yippee, I dropped Free Dining, and got the 38% room only discount.  That works for us.  We are happy to celebrate our 32nd wedding anniversary at BLT before we go on the Wonder on Sept 6th.  So we get full service and get to experience everyone elses HOME.  
Michele


----------



## work2play

shoes99 said:


> We had a cash only reservation with free dining at BLT for Labor Day Weekend, arriving on Thursday Sept 3rd.  I just got a PIN EMAIL, so I called to change reservation at BLT Standard Studio.  Yippee, I dropped Free Dining, and got the 38% room only discount.  That works for us.  We are happy to celebrate our 32nd wedding anniversary at BLT before we go on the Wonder on Sept 6th.  So we get full service and get to experience everyone elses HOME.
> Michele



I got a pin email too...   Never thought about BLT...  what did that make the room rate?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

work2play said:


> Yeah! More BLT points! I happened to get a invitation to the webcast (we bought a resale in May, so we were probably still on the "prospective" list). Instead of 200 points at $96, we opted for 320 at $91!! What a deal!! My DH is trying to tell me that sometimes procrastination is a good thing!! We had not sent back the paperwork for our planned 200 point add on, and were able to convert to the 320 points.
> 
> We can't wait to stay at BLT!!


 Wow so you bought BLT resale first than this wopping discount for more points? You bring a new meaning to the word "Thrifty"!!! Congrats!


----------



## shoes99

work2play said:


> I got a pin email too...   Never thought about BLT...  what did that make the room rate?



Value Season in September 2009 
Regular Rate BLT Standard Studio $375 plus tax
PIN Rate BLT Standard Studio $239 plus tax
Its about a 38% discount on the room only.
I gave up the free dining, but now we don't have to buy the one day tickets.
This will work out better for us two old folks pre-cruise.


----------



## work2play

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow so you bought BLT resale first than this wopping discount for more points? You bring a new meaning to the word "Thrifty"!!! Congrats!



Yes!  Must be my lucky time, I should be buying lottery tickets! I also logged in today to the new online dining reservation system and got a 4 person reservation for Le Cellier for next Wednesday 5:55 PM, what are the chances of that!! 

(The resale was BWV, we did the add on at BLT!)  Can't wait to stay at both!


----------



## DVCGeek

work2play said:


> I also logged in today to the new online dining reservation system



I didn't know it was online already, I thought it was still just a special one for travel agents.  Is it available for everyone now, and is there a direct link to get to it?


----------



## work2play

shoes99 said:


> Value Season in September 2009
> Regular Rate BLT Standard Studio $375 plus tax
> PIN Rate BLT Standard Studio $239 plus tax
> Its about a 38% discount on the room only.
> I gave up the free dining, but now we don't have to buy the one day tickets.
> This will work out better for us two old folks pre-cruise.



Wow, what a great rate.  You could add on the dining at $39.99/day/person and still be ahead!! I need to look at my free dining reservation in September and see if switching to BLT would work, there were no studio or 1 Bdr at BLT available on points when I checked (9/27-9/30)...


----------



## work2play

DVCGeek said:


> I didn't know it was online already, I thought it was still just a special one for travel agents.  Is it available for everyone now, and is there a direct link to get to it?



Yes!!  I am not a travel agent and I was able to book about 1 hour ago!!

Select the restaurant from here:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/restaurants/


----------



## DVCGeek

Very cool!  Thanks for the link work2play.    I'm still more than 90 days out but it is something I'm looking forward to playing with as soon as I can.


----------



## thelionqueen

Welcome home to all the new BLT owners!!!

I just bought 100pts @ GCV this morning and again feel the insane excitement in purchasing DVC AGAIN!!

Let's hope DH can keep this excitement going in the future with more add-ons!


----------



## El Guapo

we just bought over the weekend (still waiting for the paperwork) and are  very excited. I am assuming it's too late to get these points - right? We did get the webcast discount.


----------



## thelionqueen

El Guapo said:


> we just bought over the weekend (still waiting for the paperwork) and are  very excited. I am assuming it's too late to get these points - right? We did get the webcast discount.


Yes the DP's were the incentive before the cruise, when BLT first went up for sale.  Congrats on your AWESOME purchase and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

We just got our paperwork today!  We are buying 200 points at BLT and can't wait to plan our first trip!  This is our first DVC purchase.  Congratulations to everyone else!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

We just signed our papers for 200 pts at BLT

Now i have to figure out how to attach the cool things at the bottom of my siggy!

Planning to try to go home in 2/2010!


----------



## Pirate Jack

I just sent back my paperwork for a HUGE 50 point add-on. I will start slowly and build my points up as I go on.


----------



## HebeJebe

We just became members too on Saturday with 160 points!!!!  Can you tell I am excited?!?  Our first visit home will be this December with a MK studio.


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to all the new BLT owners!


----------



## Sand

Hi Neighbors!!
Bought 320 points in March. My husband and I are beyond excited about going in December. My family and I first went to WDW in 1972 staying at Contemporary so become owners at BLT is, I guess, "full circle" for me. 

Thank you MrDVC for making such a cool graphic!  Now I just need to figure out how to put it in my siggy.  It took a few guesses to get the cruise thing in there. Where did you all get the neat flashing one?

Thanks for starting this thread! Subscribing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all.......
Just did a 125 point add-on at BLT today.  We own the same amount at AKV.  Plan to alternate each one yearly.   Pretty excited about BLT 


Maria


----------



## princessfionasmom

Just added 150pts BLT  

I'm so excited, we will have our first trip to both of our homes in Oct.  We'll be at BLT Oct 20-23 in a LV Studio.  I can't wait!


----------



## spiceycat

WOW!!! Congratulations and Welcome Home! all the new BLT members.

glad everyone is loving it too.


----------



## LisaRN97

Can't wait to go home either!!  We bought the basic 160 points back in April and have our first trip planned for this September.  We opted for the free cruise incentive so we are heading to BLT for a few nights prior to sailing....very excited!!


----------



## stefanospops

We bought 270 BLT points, our first points as DVC owners but not likely our last, on June 12. Already booked for Feb 27, 2010!


----------



## dizfan

Add us to the list of BLT owners.

We bought 160 points this week.  Waiting for the paperwork.

We're taking my DM this December and she's excited to be able to walk into MK from the resort.

_Will Experiment 625 (Stitch Sandwich Maker) become the official mascot of BLT?_ 

Dan & Debbie


----------



## Sand

Where are you all getting the BLT flipping pics thing in your signatures?


----------



## JasonDVC

Just bought 100 points at BLT this weekend. Now all I need is to find a new siggie (found one. copied LisaRN97's).

FYI. Our guide said BLT is only about 35% sold out


----------



## tay72699

Add us to the list!
Just added 100 points at BLT on the May 28th cruise --staying November 7-11 with Bay Lake View!!


----------



## SunnieRN

Welcome home to BLT everyone!!!!


----------



## Rjhmon

We have been going to the world at least twice per year since my daughter was born and looked into DVC several times but it was never a good fit, then BLT came along and we could not buy quick enough our first trip home will be February 2010 and we cant wait.
We are using our builders points in August and are on standby for 2 days at BLT which we know is going to be near impossible


----------



## DisneyDarling

Hello Everyone!

We've been visiting Disney World regularly, and have finally joined DVC! We are so excited! We initially bought 200 pts at BLT when visiting the Disney World at the end of May, but when we got home, decided it wasn't enough and changed our contract to 300 pts! Yeah! Everything is signed & delivered and we're in! I don't even know where to begin to contain my excitement so I won't!


----------



## Ragnrok23

JasonDVC said:


> Just bought 100 points at BLT this weekend. Now all I need is to find a new siggie (found one. copied LisaRN97's).
> 
> FYI. Our guide said BLT is only about 35% sold out



Did you buy during the DVC thing in Boston?  our guide said BLT was selling fast, thats why they dropped the discount to $5 a point.  (I just assumed it was selling faster than SSR and AKL, so the would rather get rid of those 2 first)

Also my mom bought 210 points, and I am on the contract, so I am kind of an owner


----------



## thelionqueen

DisneyDarling said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We've been visiting Disney World regularly, and have finally joined DVC! We are so excited! We initially bought 200 pts at BLT when visiting the Disney World at the end of May, but when we got home, decided it wasn't enough and changed our contract to 300 pts! Yeah! Everything is signed & delivered and we're in! I don't even know where to begin to contain my excitement so I won't!



Welcome home!!!  The excitement rivals being a kid on Christmas Eve doesn't it?


----------



## popstar7867

Does anyone know the opening date at BLT?  And is member services taking reservations yet?


----------



## JoQuo711

BLT opens on August 4, and they've been taking reservations through MS for quite some time (since February, I think).


----------



## the who #3

i will be there to stay at blt for the first time in nov.   we are very excited.

  i thought they had sold more that that.  maybe sales are slow because of the economy  or maybe it is because blt cost more than the other dvc resorts or resales.

i will be so please to be able to watch wishes from my room if i am too tired to stay in the park at night.


----------



## shoes99

I booked a cash reservation thru Walt Disney Travel using the 40% off PIN, (my first PIN ever) for a BLT Standard Studio for Labor Day Weekend.  We are pre-cruise and very excited to stay at BLT before our Wonder 4 night cruise.


----------



## Coach Rick

We became BLT owners of 160 points this past weekend at the Boston presentation Sunday night at 7. I might add, we had absolutely NO intention of adding on any points, but the deal was just too good to walk away. DW, usually the sane one in our relationship actually offered no resistance at all and encouraged me to do it.  When we got home and told the kids, the three of them agreed that therapy was in our near future. Now, what in the world will we do with 760 total points? 

Planning on staying at our new BLT home in July of 10...cant' wait!


----------



## jstarcze

Thanks for the BLT Image.  I added it to my signature.


----------



## Sand

jstarcze said:


> Thanks for the BLT Image.  I added it to my signature.



Where did you get the image? I want to add it to my signature also.


----------



## spiceycat

Welcome everyone!!!

August 4 - can't be here soon enough


----------



## goofy4tink

Never thought I would be able to say this....but I now own at BLT!!! Not a lot but enough!!!


----------



## DVC Mike

August is right around the corner!


----------



## jstarcze

Count me in, I just brought 200 pts at BLT yesterday.  I'm coming home on 8/24.  WooHoo!


----------



## RahRah573

We took the plunge and purchased 500 BLT points - still in the process of closing, but are booked for our first BLT trip 12/24 to 1/1 - Christmas and New Year's!!!!  WooHoo!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

RahRah573 said:


> We took the plunge and purchased 500 BLT points - still in the process of closing, but are booked for our first BLT trip 12/24 to 1/1 - Christmas and New Year's!!!! WooHoo!!!!


 Wowwww......congrats!!


----------



## MommyTo5

Congratulations and Welcome Home to all of our new BLT neighbors!!!


----------



## goofygal1975

Welcome Home to all the new BLT owners out there!!

We were at SSR this past May/June and got to talk to a DVC CM at the Contemporary. They were sitting near what will be the walkway. She even told us to go outside and take a closer look (this was on the 4th floor). We took some pictures and I will post them as soon as they are downloaded to my website and I can post them here.


----------



## the who #3

wow, 500 pts.  that is great!  i have a total of 680 pts but only 205 of them are blt.  i will need to add a few more there later.

welcome home.


----------



## jstarcze

Sand said:


> Where did you get the image? I want to add it to my signature also.



I got it from someone's post who was offering it for use.  You just right click the image and select copy image address.  Then just paste it in your signature.

This is the url: http://i43.tinypic.com/24yzmtl.jpg  In case you're like me (it took me a couple of tries before I realized) you must type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 after .jpg for it to work.


----------



## jstarcze

RahRah573 said:


> We took the plunge and purchased 500 BLT points - still in the process of closing, but are booked for our first BLT trip 12/24 to 1/1 - Christmas and New Year's!!!!  WooHoo!!!!



Congratulations and welcome home.


----------



## the who #3

bump.


----------



## gray52

Recently got 7 nights for BLT at my 7-month window in January... Bay Lake View. Really excited to be able to test drive before we buy! Congrats to all you new owners out there.


----------



## rescuetink

We were on the DCL in May this year and wound up purchasing 200 pts at BLT!!  They offered a great deal and we got roped in!!  Glad we did!!  We're very excited, however we'll be taking our first DVC trip in May 2010 and with kids we plan to stay at AKV.  But we do look forward to staying at BLT in the comming years!!

Welcome Home All!!


----------



## Sand

jstarcze said:


> I got it from someone's post who was offering it for use.  You just right click the image and select copy image address.  Then just paste it in your signature.
> 
> This is the url: http://i43.tinypic.com/24yzmtl.jpg  In case you're like me (it took me a couple of tries before I realized) you must type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after .jpg for it to work.



 THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!! 
I have searched high and low and have not found the http. Yes, it would have taken me a while to the flippy thing to work. I appreciate the how to. Thank you!


----------



## DisneySunflower

New BLT owners!


----------



## Sand

DisneySunflower said:


> New BLT owners!



Welcome Home Neighbor!! 
I was intrigued by your Mom's Club "sticker" in your signature (I have not seen or heard of it) and somehow spent all of Saturday morning reading different reports from the Mom's panel. I especially liked DisneyJo's report and her night in the castle. WOW! I knew of the panel but didn't know how they were chosen. Very interesting! I hope you re-apply. That would be cool, having a BLT mom on the panel!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Sand said:


> I especially liked DisneyJo's report and her night in the castle. WOW! I knew of the panel but didn't know how they were chosen. Very interesting! I hope you re-apply.



Not a mom  but I'm curious about the castle report and panel selection process you are referring to.  Would you post a link?


----------



## deej696

Sorry I didnt read through all 48 pages to get my answer, but do we know what the policies are going to be for Top of the World lounge?  I'm assuming its guests staying on points, but do we know if reservations will be required etc?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

deej696 said:


> Sorry I didnt read through all 48 pages to get my answer, but do we know what the policies are going to be for Top of the World lounge?  I'm assuming its guests staying on points, but do we know if reservations will be required etc?



I'm curious about this myself.  The way they phrased things regarding the lounge it made it seem like there would be limited availability.  I hope that doesn't become the next thing you have to be on the phone for at the crack of dawn to try and secure.


----------



## DVCGeek

deej696 said:


> Sorry I didnt read through all 48 pages to get my answer, but do we know what the policies are going to be for Top of the World lounge?  I'm assuming its guests staying on points, but do we know if reservations will be required etc?



There are separate threads about it on various sites:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3264

I think the best single answer might be from post #5:

Went to dvc.com and here is what is stated about the Top of the World Lounge:
"Top of the World Lounge is a 77-seat full-service bar offering beverages and light appetizers, and is located on the 16th floor of Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort. Next to the lounge is an observation deck offering unparalleled views of Magic Kingdom® Park. The regular operating hours for the lounge and deck are from 5:00 p.m.-midnight daily (operating hours, access guidelines, and menu are subject to change without notice).

Due to anticipated high demand for this location, access is available only to Disney Vacation Club Members who are staying at Bay Lake Tower using their Membership (Vacation Points or cash), guests staying in the room with that Member, and guests who are staying in a room reserved by a DVC Member with Vacation Points. Access is limited and available on a first-come, first-served basis."

----------

Here is another discussion:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2205230

----------

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Woo-Hoo

I just got a BLT Lake View Studio at the 7-month mark for Feb 7-11.  Standard view was also available, but not MK view.

Gotta add another countdown badge...


----------



## Sand

DVCGeek said:


> Not a mom  but I'm curious about the castle report and panel selection process you are referring to.  Would you post a link?



Hi neighbor!! Sure, here ya go! Really a fun read. Applicants first submitted essays about themselves and their families, thousands applied. Went thru a few rounds of elimination, a final phone interview then this is DisneyJo's report after finding out she is a finalist and is boarding the plane to come to WDW.http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2031820&highlight=disneyJo+trip+report

You certainly don't have to be a parent to enjoy her trip report! Now something else on my life's to do list - take a picture in front of the castle in my pajamas, a robe and mickey slippers!  The finalist were able to tour the BLT and AK "mock" rooms at SSR. She said she preferred BLT!  We toured the same rooms and agreed.


----------



## DVCGeek

Sand - Cool read; thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Ronald Duck

I don't know if "MomMaven" frequents these boards, but she obviously did the BLT tour a few weeks ago, and she posted the best set of pics I've seen so far.  Here is the link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/29008389@N03/sets/72157621134011746/

Enjoy, and thanks MomMaven!


----------



## dizfan

Ronald Duck said:


> I don't know if "MomMaven" frequents these boards, but she obviously did the BLT tour a few weeks ago, and she posted the best set of pics I've seen so far.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/29008389@N03/sets/72157621134011746/
> 
> Enjoy, and thanks MomMaven!



Thanks for posting these.  Awesome pictures!!!


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

Subscribing...we just purchased BLT at the Boston show last month.  Our first stay is in November, we can't wait!


----------



## DVCGeek

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> Subscribing...we just purchased BLT at the Boston show last month.  Our first stay is in November, we can't wait!



Welcome home!


----------



## dcfromva

Ronald Duck said:


> I don't know if "MomMaven" frequents these boards, but she obviously did the BLT tour a few weeks ago, and she posted the best set of pics I've seen so far.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/29008389@N03/sets/72157621134011746/
> 
> Enjoy, and thanks MomMaven!



Thanks for posting the link---
  Is the fountain in the 5th and 11th frame the Founding Members Fountain I wonder?!


----------



## MagicPrincess

Not an owner but quickly becoming a Groupie!!! 

This thread is awesome! Can't wait for some trip reports and more pictures!  

DH and I are hoping to book a room at BLT next summer (Me, DH, DD, DS).  I'm REALLY hoping we can swing a 2bedroom MK view- that would make for a magical vacation!!!


----------



## mousescrapper

Ronald Duck said:


> I don't know if "MomMaven" frequents these boards, but she obviously did the BLT tour a few weeks ago, and she posted the best set of pics I've seen so far.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/29008389@N03/sets/72157621134011746/
> 
> Enjoy, and thanks MomMaven!



Those pictures are wonderful...I can't wait to show my kids the pictures of the pool area...that looks AWESOME!

we may not have enough points to stay w/ an MK view...but just to be there will be awesome Nov 010 can not get here soon enough 

*QUESTION:*

I was reading on another thread about a you tube video of the Fireworks lounge..anybody come across that? 

thanks!


----------



## mnra

I have a question on the founders tiles on the fountain did anyone recieve notice where their title is.


----------



## PghLybrt

Hi everyone, I am new!  Well at least to this thread anyway.  We bought 320 points this past November and just last week added on another 125.  I am so ready for vacation!!


----------



## work2play

In case you did not see my post on the other thread, we had some points to burn that were going to expire the end of August.  I decided to call member services and see what I could get for a long weekend in August.  I was able to get a standard view studio for 8/21,22 and 23 at BLT! I am waitlisted for 8/24, but was able to confirm that night at VWL..   I am so thrilled to be going to BLT next month!  We had already booked our first trip "home" for Feb 2010 after we added on our BLT points last month...

I can't wait!


----------



## PghLybrt

work2play said:


> In case you did not see my post on the other thread, we had some points to burn that were going to expire the end of August.  I decided to call member services and see what I could get for a long weekend in August.  I was able to get a standard view studio for 8/21,22 and 23 at BLT! I am waitlisted for 8/24, but was able to confirm that night at VWL..   I am so thrilled to be going to BLT next month!  We had already booked our first trip "home" for Feb 2010 after we added on our BLT points last month...
> 
> I can't wait!



That sounds wonderful!  Unfourtunatly (for me) I work seasonally so the earliest i can go is November!!!  Not to worry, I am going to use those 12 days to the fullest!

Hope you have a great time in August!!  And to see BLT!!!!


----------



## dizfan

mousescrapper said:


> *QUESTION:*
> 
> I was reading on another thread about a you tube video of the Fireworks lounge..anybody come across that?
> 
> thanks!



Here's the link to the video 
http://www.wdwntube.com/archives/632


----------



## DisTeach

I am a first-time DVC owner who just bought yesterday...BLT!


----------



## Sandisw

DisTeach said:


> I am a first-time DVC owner who just bought yesterday...BLT!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!  We are going for two nights in August and can't wait to try out our new home.


----------



## dizfan

DisTeach said:


> I am a first-time DVC owner who just bought yesterday...BLT!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Lindabelle

Congrats !  Welcome Home!  We own at BLT also.


----------



## work2play

Congrats to the new owners, and "WELCOME HOME"!!

BTW the video I like is this one:

http://www.wdwntube.com/archives/523

Can't wait to head up and watch the fireworks!!


----------



## Mike2023

sent my paperwork in early this week. Woohoo, first trip in jan.


----------



## boysmom5150

mnra said:


> I have a question on the founders tiles on the fountain did anyone recieve notice where their title is.



I was wondering the same thing. We are going Aug 7-16 and we cant wait. My kids are going crazy to see our tile


----------



## DisTeach

Thank you for the welcoming, everyone!  I look forward to poking around the DVC boards a bit more often now


----------



## Moonstorm

We have decided we will be buying at BLT - however, we just finished remodeling our basement, so we won't be able to buy until this October.  Geez, at the rate these rooms are gong, I hope we still can buy in October 

We hope to take a trip in May 2010 and stay at our new home. 

*Family Disney Vacations*
my blog and trip reports​


----------



## the who #3

i bought 205 pts (the first week of sales to existing members) as a founding member and have not yet been able to find out for sure whether they really honored my founder's tile.   i talked with my guide about it several times when the internet address they gave would not let me in.  she had another disney employee contact me and get the info and he promised to make sure the information was in the right hands and the tile would be there when the time came.  i then received a notice that he had not put the information thru and that it was then too late.  both my guide and the disney employee who was in charge then ignored my pleas for help.    i know that it had nothing to do with my pts not being secured, because i paid in full at purchase time.

i really am not trying to be a complainer, just wondering if anyone else has had this problem.

i did not have any problem with the akv founder's information.

i do realize that sometimes misstakes do happen and the job is just a little bit overwhelming, but i would like to know whether to look for it or  not.

has anyone heard from their tiles?????????????

i will be coming home in sept and would like to look for it.


----------



## Eeyore3838

We are brand new to DVC!  We bought 160 pts at BLT.  First trip HOME 1 bdrm std view Aug 28-30!


----------



## DVCGeek

the who #3 said:


> i bought 205 pts (the first week of sales to existing members) as a founding member and have not yet been able to find out for sure whether they really honored my founder's tile.



I really hope you did get your tile; I think that would have been REALLY cool!  Too bad I wasn't already a member or my 160 BLT points could have gotten me one, too!  Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## DVCGeek

Eeyore3838 said:


> We are brand new to DVC!  We bought 160 pts at BLT.  First trip HOME 1 bdrm std view Aug 28-30!



Congrats and WELCOME HOME!  Have a great trip.


----------



## dizfan

Can someone confirm that there are only 22 lockoffs that face MK?
2 on each floor from 2-12.  If any of the ones the lower floors are standard view, that means there are less than 20 MK views when the 2BR dedicated and Grand Villas are excluded.  
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548

If that's the case, won't it be extremely difficult to get once it's fully sold out?
How will that compare to concierge at AKV?


----------



## DVCGeek

dizfan said:


> Can someone confirm that there are only 22 lockoffs that face MK?
> 2 on each floor from 2-12.  If any of the ones the lower floors are standard view, that means there are less than 20 MK views when the 2BR dedicated and Grand Villas are excluded.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548
> 
> If that's the case, won't it be extremely difficult to get once it's fully sold out?
> How will that compare to concierge at AKV?



Interesting question.  I'm guessing you came up with 22 by assuming that only outer/center would be considered MK view?  Does anyone have a link to a recent overhead photo that includes the full footprint of BLT + the MK itself when you zoom out?  Seems to me like that could really help put things in better perspective...  But looking at Google Maps where the Contemporary Garden Wing used to be makes me think at least some of the north outer section would be MK view since it is right by Space Mountain.    I think I read somewhere that there are only 10? lockoffs in AKV concierge, so I believe BLT MK lockoffs are at least double in headcount...

Can't way to hear others thoughts on this.  BTW, is there any official view information from DVC about any of the other resorts that have bookable categories as to which rooms are which?  It would be great to find that out for BLT & I hope it hits the internet soon!


----------



## mousescrapper

dizfan said:


> Here's the link to the video
> http://www.wdwntube.com/archives/632



thank you.



work2play said:


> BTW the video I like is this one:
> 
> http://www.wdwntube.com/archives/523
> 
> Can't wait to head up and watch the fireworks!!



thanks for the link too....very cool! That was what I was looking for a video of the actuall lounge configuration...very cool and ME TOO!



dizfan said:


> Can someone confirm that there are only 22 lockoffs that face MK?
> 2 on each floor from 2-12.  If any of the ones the lower floors are standard view, that means there are less than 20 MK views when the 2BR dedicated and Grand Villas are excluded.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548
> 
> If that's the case, won't it be extremely difficult to get once it's fully sold out?
> How will that compare to concierge at AKV?



good question, and in general just wondering where all the specific rooms and how many of each coordinate w/ the 3 views.

Right now can't wait to go, but glad our 1st trip is a yr into the opening as hopefully many of the newness kinks will be worked out and can get the "word" on good rooms....though I'd be suprised to find a bad one here


----------



## dizfan

DVCGeek said:


> Interesting question.  I'm guessing you came up with 22 by assuming that only outer/center would be considered MK view?  Does anyone have a link to a recent overhead photo that includes the full footprint of BLT + the MK itself when you zoom out?  Seems to me like that could really help put things in better perspective...  But looking at Google Maps where the Contemporary Garden Wing used to be makes me think at least some of the north outer section would be MK view since it is right by Space Mountain.    I think I read somewhere that there are only 10? lockoffs in AKV concierge, so I believe BLT MK lockoffs are at least double in headcount...
> 
> Can't way to hear others thoughts on this.  BTW, is there any official view information from DVC about any of the other resorts that have bookable categories as to which rooms are which?  It would be great to find that out for BLT & I hope it hits the internet soon!



I counted the # rooms based on information in this thread, that's when it suddenly dawned on me that getting a 1BR or studio for MK view could be more difficult than I thought.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548

Today, the OCC web site just showed DVD declared more rooms at BLT.  These rooms should show up in the BLT WLs soon.  If some 1BR or studio WLs are filled, it should tell us if the first couple Northside 2BR lockoffs are MK view or not.


----------



## quirty30

Ok I thought this was a good place to post this pic I took on our Wishes cruise last month (it's also my new avatar!)  It's not as impressive in the larger size, but I still like it!


----------



## thelionqueen

quirty30 said:


> Ok I thought this was a good place to post this pic I took on our Wishes cruise last month (it's also my new avatar!)  It's not as impressive in the larger size, but I still like it!


GREAT PIC!! Even a little blurry BLT is AMAZING!!!
Great avatar too!


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Does anyone have a TR that's staying at BLT in August?


----------



## spiceycat

the who #3 said:


> i bought 205 pts (the first week of sales to existing members) as a founding member and have not yet been able to find out for sure whether they really honored my founder's tile.   i talked with my guide about it several times when the internet address they gave would not let me in.  she had another disney employee contact me and get the info and he promised to make sure the information was in the right hands and the tile would be there when the time came.  i then received a notice that he had not put the information thru and that it was then too late.
> 
> i really am not trying to be a complainer, just wondering if anyone else has had this problem.
> 
> i did not have any problem with the akv founder's information.
> 
> i do realize that sometimes misstakes do happen and the job is just a little bit overwhelming, but i would like to know whether to look for it or  not.
> 
> has anyone heard from their tiles?????????????
> 
> i will be coming home in sept and would like to look for it.




It is probably too late. but would definitely write to DVC management and complaint - breaking promises like your guide and the other DVC employee did is not what DVC likes to stand for - so definitely complaint.

hey with the rates being better now then - might ask for a refund - still DVC broke it promise to you - not the other way around

don't let your guide get away with not telling her boss that she goofed


----------



## robinbutterfly

not an owner yet... but def. a groupie! Can't wait to go in January!


----------



## honeymo78

Just wanted to share.....we'll be going "home" for one night in a standard studio before heading to our other home, akv, for a week in a concierge one bedroom. Still wait listed for a mk view that one night but we are so excited anyway.  We really didn't think we'd be at blt until next year.


----------



## fitzpa

I'm so excited!  I've been waiting for DVC near MK.  Just bought at BLT.  1st trip home april 2010!


----------



## tmgandolph

New owner just this month!  The ink is fresh on the paperwork and on it way back via fed ex today!
First planned trip home is not until Oct 2010, but you never know when a quick trip might happen!  :

We bought it for the view and the walking convenience to MK and the ability to easily hotel hop easily during the holidays!


----------



## dizfan

tmgandolph said:


> New owner just this month!  The ink is fresh on the paperwork and on it way back via fed ex today!
> First planned trip home is not until Oct 2010, but you never know when a quick trip might happen!  :
> 
> We bought it for the view and the walking convenience to MK and the ability to easily hotel hop easily during the holidays!



Congratulations!!!

Welcome home neighbor!  Maybe we'll bump into you, we're planning to go in Oct 2010 (MNSSHP and F&W).


----------



## LUVMICKEY

We just purchased a 50 pt. add-on at BLT on July 9.  We are so excited about it.  We would have liked to purchase more, but with banking and borrowing I think we will be able to enjoy that resort as much as we love BCV.  We just couls not resist it after we saw it.  We are planning on spending our first week there in November of 2010 after our cruise.


----------



## thelionqueen

WELCOME HOME NEIGHBORS!!!!!


----------



## mousescrapper

HomeschoolMama said:


> Does anyone have a TR that's staying at BLT in August?



I'd love to know too...it's always fun to follow your frineds trips, but I like to read other TR's of places and times that I'll be staying & going next too!




LUVMICKEY said:


> We just purchased a 50 pt. add-on at BLT on July 9.  We are so excited about it.  We would have liked to purchase more, but with banking and borrowing I think we will be able to enjoy that resort as much as we love BCV.  We just couls not resist it after we saw it.  We are planning on spending our first week there in November of 2010 after our cruise.



Congrats! When are you goin in Nov? that is first trip "home" too in November the week of Thanksgiving for us to celebrate 2 of DD's b-days.


----------



## thelionqueen

Hey all you technical and artistic genuises!  

There absolutely HAS to be a BLT owner that has the "know how" to make a logo for us right?

We had an awesome one created last year, but it was sized odd and some people couldn't get it to fit in their siggie.  I like some of the ones out now, but would LOVE to have one created for all us BLT cronies 

Anybody out there willing to create one for us?  I'd really appreciate it and thanks in advance!


----------



## spiceycat

Welcome Home and Congratulations everyone!!!

going for one day in Sept, 3 days in March and finally 5 days next Dec.

can't wait!


----------



## mousescrapper

thelionqueen said:


> Hey all you technical and artistic genuises!
> 
> There absolutely HAS to be a BLT owner that has the "know how" to make a logo for us right?
> 
> We had an awesome one created last year, but it was sized odd and some people couldn't get it to fit in their siggie.  I like some of the ones out now, but would LOVE to have one created for all us BLT cronies
> 
> Anybody out there willing to create one for us?  I'd really appreciate it and thanks in advance!



I'm not in that "know how" but would love to have a cool pic to add to my siggie soon too! I'm just about to the point in my TR when I reveal us buying in on BLT during our trip in March!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

mousescrapper said:


> I'd love to know too...it's always fun to follow your frineds trips, but I like to read other TR's of places and times that I'll be staying & going next too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! When are you goin in Nov? that is first trip "home" too in November the week of Thanksgiving for us to celebrate 2 of DD's b-days.



We want to be there November 13-20.  We will just miss you.


----------



## Luvndisney

I'll be there for opening day!! staying August 4th-8th  Studio MK view....and can't wait


----------



## dizfan

On another thread, flipflopmom posted that her guide said of the 2BR lockoffs (which can be split into 1BR and Studio), there are...

20 Magic Kingdom view
21 Standard view
106 Lake view


----------



## monetnj

Hey everyone. I went to a special DVC member event at the Contemporary tonight that culminated in a tour of BLT. We walked along the gangway from the Contemporary to BLT, saw the grand villa, a one bedroom, a studio and the observation deck and lounge. It was VERY impressive. If anyone has any questions, I would be more than happy to answer if I can.

First impressions, the floor to ceiling windows in the grand villa makes for some spectacular views. The grand villa also has an LCD flat panel in the master bath viewable from the jacuzzi tub. Very luxe. Lots of stainless steel appliances and accents, but also nice use of dark wood and tones to warm up the room. The one bedroom is about what you would expect from the layout. However, it (and the grand villa) have a "seat" in the dedicated shower. Nice touch. The studio reminds me of a small nyc apartment with its galley kitchenette. There really is space in there for a small stove if they wanted, but I guess that would detract from stepping up to the one bedroom. Having the bathroom sink in the kitchenette is also a bit odd. Finally, the views from the 16th floor lounge is quite something. You can see quite far out. In fact, in high rooms that face towards the WL, the DVC CMs claim you will be able to see Illuminations over at EPCOT. As for MK view rooms, apparently they will make up only 20%, so it may be very tough for non-owners to book these rooms. The music to Wishes will be available on a TV channel to BLT residents. Almost forgot to mention, the pool has a slide built on glass blocks and features a "chaser" light that runs down the length of the slide. Looks very cool at night.

I was able to take some night shots of the view from the terrace about 15 minutes before Wishes started. Unfortunately, we got called away to meet with a DVC guide before the fireworks started. However, we did our first add-on contract for 100 points at BLT.  Just couldn't pass up using my mom's CM discount plus they stacked on a $5 off per point incentive they were offering. It ended up working out to $90 a point! I still kick myself over the fact that we bought our initial 175 points at VWL about 6 months before my mom decided to move from Miami to the Orlando area and get at job at Disney. Oh well, it worked out this time.

Anyway, here are my pics from the terrace.


----------



## Shleedogg

DH, DD and I just got back from a quick "budget" trip to WDW because we needed a WDW fix, lol.  Well, we ended up buying into DVC at BLT.  $17,000 later, the budget kind of went out the window .

We bought 170 points and are planning on adding on in the next 6-10 months either at BLT or another resort.  We don't know when our first trip home will be.  We have a trip booked in Nov, but couldn't get BLT (didn't expect to on this short of notice), but will be staying at WL and then a trip in March w/ SIL & fam and they really want to stay at AKV.  So sadly, it probably won't be until fall 2010 that we get to go home for the first time.

I'm seriously in love!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Shleedogg said:


> DH, DD and I just got back from a quick "budget" trip to WDW because we needed a WDW fix, lol.  Well, we ended up buying into DVC at BLT.  $17,000 later, the budget kind of went out the window .
> 
> We bought 170 points and are planning on adding on in the next 6-10 months either at BLT or another resort.  We don't know when our first trip home will be.  We have a trip booked in Nov, but couldn't get BLT (didn't expect to on this short of notice), but will be staying at WL and then a trip in March w/ SIL & fam and they really want to stay at AKV.  So sadly, it probably won't be until fall 2010 that we get to go home for the first time.
> 
> I'm seriously in love!



Sounds great about your new points.  About the budget thing, I know what you mean, it very rarely works out for us either.


----------



## tmgandolph

I have never been to F&W but have stayed a few times in Oct.  Strange!  Just always seemed to miss it.  Never caught the F&W bug but want to try attend it sometime.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## tmgandolph

I have never been to F&W but have stayed a few times in Oct.  Strange!  Just always seemed to miss it.  Never caught the F&W bug but want to try attend it sometime.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## fitzpa

Luvndisney said:


> I'll be there for opening day!! staying August 4th-8th  Studio MK view....and can't wait



Please lets us know the details when you return.


----------



## Ronald Duck

monetnj said:


> Anyway, here are my pics from the terrace.



THANKS for the great pics...I can't get enough of them!


----------



## flipflopmom

I am almost scared to post it, b/c we haven't even signed the papers yet, but my down payment has been run and the papers are on their way to us!  My guide did give me a ID #, and I called MS just to see, I was in the system, so I went ahead and grabbed one of those MK views while I could!   I will be making my first trip home June 19-26 in a MK view studio!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome Home (almost?) flipflopmom!


----------



## dizfan

flipflopmom said:


> I am almost scared to post it, b/c we haven't even signed the papers yet, but my down payment has been run and the papers are on their way to us!  My guide did give me a ID #, and I called MS just to see, I was in the system, so I went ahead and grabbed one of those MK views while I could!   I will be making my first trip home June 19-26 in a MK view studio!!



Welcome home neighbor!!!

Congrats on the new contract and also congrats on getting a MK studio!!!  As you posted earlier this week, only 20 MK view studios (and 20 MK view 1BRs) will make them very difficult to get.


----------



## jguner

How do i get the BLT signature???


----------



## WIDisneyFan

I am happy to say add us to the list!!!! 320 points and our first trip home will be in July or August of next summer


----------



## the who #3

those last pictures taken from blt at night are just outstanding.  one of the best pictures of the castle that i have ever seen.   

boy, i can not wait to come home.home everyone!

i will be there in sept. and will be looking for my tile.  i sure hope it's there.  i will be bringing the grandchildren in nov. and their names are on the tile.  i hope i can show it to them.

this thread is a better sales tool that the guides.  i am already thinking of another blt add-on to my 205 pts.


----------



## Mr_Potts

the who #3 said:


> those last pictures taken from blt at night are just outstanding.  one of the best pictures of the castle that i have ever seen.
> 
> boy, i can not wait to come home.home everyone!
> 
> i will be there in sept. and will be looking for my tile.  i sure hope it's there.  i will be bringing the grandchildren in nov. and their names are on the tile.  i hope i can show it to them.
> 
> this thread is a better sales tool that the guides.  i am already thinking of another blt add-on to my 205 pts.



When I took the BLT tour on July 12 I was able to walk around back to see the Tempo Fountain.  My avatar is a photo I took of it.  I walked around the whole fountain once and didn't see our tile.  Then, a little more calmly, I focused and saw it.  We are right along the water's edge.  I was amazed at how central the fountain is.  When you look from the main entrance through the lobby you can see it bubbling away.  I loved the inscriptions people had chosen.  Lots of "dreams come true" and even one or two references to "my laughing place".  I was also surprised at how many fellow Rhode Islanders I saw.  Maybe you can get someone to send you a photo of your tile once BLT officially opens--but probably it will be more exciting to just discover it on your own with your grandchildren!  I didn't expect to see the fountain until my first trip home at Christmas so this was a real treat for me.


----------



## fitzpa

jguner said:


> How do i get the BLT signature???



Look at post #701, and you do need the brackets.


----------



## flipflopmom

It looks like a lot of us are first time buyers - anyone else stressing over their purchase yet?  I am so excited!  I have buyer's remorse before I get in the car if I buy new toothpaste, so of course a 51 year contract will get me!

Of course, I haven't even signed the papers yet, they haven't gotten here.  It's hard not to get caught up in the magic of a recent WDW trip! But my theory is that I am buying a way to get that magic more often!


----------



## dizfan

WIDisneyFan said:


> I am happy to say add us to the list!!!! 320 points and our first trip home will be in July or August of next summer



Congratulations!!!

Welcome Home!!! (From another Wisconsinite BLT owner.  DW's from Brown Deer.)

Dan


----------



## DVCGeek

flipflopmom said:


> It looks like a lot of us are first time buyers - anyone else stressing over their purchase yet?



I have occasionally stressed some just on the off chance that somehow I am disappointed with DVC accommodations or the cost skyrockets and the value vs. Disney hotels is lost.  You read horror stories about unclean rooms and poor upkeep or problems making reservations and sometimes I get a twinge of fear.  After I calculate point purchase cost and dues over the life of the contract my planned stays cost me roughly what a moderate or preferred location value would have depending on the resort & season.  I've enjoyed stays at Values but was mainly wanting a king (or at least queen) bed and never managed to get one there.  So a DVC studio with a queen will be a nice step up.  I've stayed in deluxes as a kid several times (including Wilderness Lodge and Contemporary garden wing, both standard view rooms) and do like to visit them, I just always had trouble justifying the price.  I also stayed once (on developer's points!) @ the Grand Californian Hotel and DW & I LOVED that, thus the add-on there!  Before buying BLT I had a "cash" standard view room at Paradise Pier booked for that trip...

But all in all, I am excited and happy 99% of the time.  Plus, I've already booked out all my 2009 BLT & VGC points + borrowed most of my BLT Aug. 2010 UY's points into my 2009 UY.  That done, we have 3 trips totaling 15 nights for us booked already, so lots to look forward to!!!  Studios currently booked:  2 nights VWL + 1 SSR in Oct., 6 BLT LV after Thanksgiving, 6 BLT MK view including DW's Feb. 4th BD, and for my parents 3 BLT SV in Feb. (they always book standard views, usually at Wilderness Lodge or Port Orleans each trip, and told me not to "waste" extra points on a view for them- they'd just like to check out our MK view room since they are coming during part of our 3rd trip...)

I'll find out soon enough how happy I am with my purchase, and I think & hope I'll be a very satisfied member for the life of my contract!


----------



## gkrykewy

Made this for another thread, but I thought it would be good to post here too.

Okay guys - BLT has just been **dying** for a tolerable sig image, if I do say. Here you go:






Enjoy!


----------



## the who #3

i have just received a card to tell me that my fountain tile is indeed in place.  that was just about the best news that i have heard in a long time.

as far as new and/or prospective new owners fears go........i have never been in a dvc room that could be considered dirty or ragged out looking.  they are usually very lovely and comfortable. i have stayed in okw, bcv, bwv, akv and vwl.  that is about all the dvcs at wdw with the exception of ssr.

i think i seem to enjoy the villas that are located in the hotel type buildings rather than the grouped buildings.  i can not explain why i feel that way.


----------



## njtinkmom

I am a proud brand new BLT owner!!  250 points for my very first DVC.  I was there last week and it is magnificent!  I bought, came home from vacation on Friday and booked today for  my November vacation without kids!!  To my dismay BLT was sold out so it is AKV for me, but we are on waitlist for a Lake View studio  keeping my fingers crossed for that one!  Not sure how I am telling the kids we are going without them - maybe a business trip   but when they see my pin traders come out I bet I will be busted!


----------



## njtinkmom

gkrykewy said:


> Made this for another thread, but I thought it would be good to post here too.
> 
> Okay guys - BLT has just been **dying** for a tolerable sig image, if I do say. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



How do I get that great sig image to work.  I copied the properties and put it in my sig - no luck?  What am I doing wrong???


----------



## thelionqueen

gkrykewy said:


> Made this for another thread, but I thought it would be good to post here too.
> 
> Okay guys - BLT has just been **dying** for a tolerable sig image, if I do say. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


LOVE IT!!  We also have a fellow neighbor who is going to create one just for us Groupies and he's supersmart!!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## thelionqueen

njtinkmom said:


> How do I get that great sig image to work.  I copied the properties and put it in my sig - no luck?  What am I doing wrong???







nospaces-should work..I got mine first (OK second)


----------



## Luvndisney

wow you got a notice about the tile?  we got the original paperwork but nothing more?   i wonder if everyone will get something


----------



## njtinkmom

thelionqueen said:


> nospaces-should work..I got mine first (OK second)



I must be completely computer challanged.  I got all my other stuff in the sig line to work but this!


----------



## dizfan

gkrykewy said:


> Okay guys - BLT has just been **dying** for a tolerable sig image, if I do say. Here you go:



Thanks for the awesome signature image!!!


----------



## mousescrapper

LUVMICKEY said:


> We want to be there November 13-20.  We will just miss you.



Our plan is to arrive on Friday the 19th as my youngest DD b-day is the 20th! so maybe we may just be able to meet up at the Community Hall or up in the lounge 



dizfan said:


> On another thread, flipflopmom posted that her guide said of the 2BR lockoffs (which can be split into 1BR and Studio), there are...
> 
> 20 Magic Kingdom view
> 21 Standard view
> 106 Lake view



anybody know what the Dedicated 2BR count is?


----------



## gkrykewy

njtinkmom said:


> I must be completely computer challanged.  I got all my other stuff in the sig line to work but this!



Add this to your signature code (with a closed bracket on the end):


----------



## Mike2023

gkrykewy said:


> Made this for another thread, but I thought it would be good to post here too.
> 
> Okay guys - BLT has just been **dying** for a tolerable sig image, if I do say. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



thanks for the sig.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

Thank you!


----------



## 3amigos

The new sig. is great, but I still can't get it to work when I preview it it just show the link. Can anyone help?


----------



## boysmom5150

Hi everyone
Just got our postcard from BLT stating we have our tile!!!!!They are sending our mini-tile in the mail soon. We should all post ours when we get them..


----------



## Luvndisney

ugh i wish we knew that our tile was in place...since we are leaving next week.


----------



## njtinkmom

gkrykewy said:


> Add this to your signature code (with a closed bracket on the end):
> 
> http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd213/gkrykewy/blt_sigbar_gk.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank You Thank You!!!  I finally got it right!  You made it easy for me.  I promise to never delete my sig!!:love:


----------



## gkrykewy

njtinkmom said:


> Thank You Thank You!!!  I finally got it right!  You made it easy for me.  I promise to never delete my sig!!



No problem!


----------



## d-r

monetnj said:


>



These are great pictures! This one looks like it is CGI from some cool science fiction movie. Anyone who says that the contemporary doesn't look cool should be shown this picture!


----------



## Ronald Duck

Try here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/catherineford/sets/72157621756428889/with/3767777503/
and here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/disneydena/sets/72157621754030047/
and here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rustyalaska/sets/72157621629198569/
Have fun!


----------



## jstarcze

Count me in.  I brought 200 pts. in July.  I'm just waiting for closing now on August 18th.  I make my first trip home on August 24th in a Lake View Studio.


----------



## puntagordabob

monetnj, that pic is awesome of the CR at night


----------



## the who #3

thanks to everyone for posting the pictures.  they are terrific.  i really can not wait to stay there.  i haven't even seen the building since christmas and so much has changed.

i was glad to see the meaning behind the tempo fountain name.  i did stay at the contemporary in 1976.  wow!  that was 33 yrs ago.  the contemporary was very beautiful at that time.  the suite we had was marvelous.  that was a bump-up and would have been very expensive if we had paid for it.  it was a bit of that disney magic, they just did not have any other rooms available.


----------



## LisaRN97

3 more days until BLT officially opens!!!!!!   I can't wait to see pics and read trip reports....I hope it is all that we have been dreaming of and better!!!!


----------



## deej696

We were at the Contemporary today when I noticed a bunch of activity over at BLT.  It looked like they were doing some sort of soft/test open for CMs or maybe other guests.  At the entrance to the skybridge there was a box where everyone was putting surveys about their room.  Anyway, my wife and I walked across the skybridge and walked around the tower.  Its amazing.  

They were still painting the bridge, but everything else looks to be awesome.  The grounds are beautiful, the pool and slide look great.  I thought it was fun that they put in a shuffleboard and bochi ball court in the courtyard area between the building and pool.  I did see the fountain with all the founding member plates.  I thought that was really nice.  Could not get up to the top floor, the elevator was not activated for the 16th floor.  

The lobby is quite small, smaller than I would have imagined, but I guess it will serve its purpose just fine.  Oh and yes the bridge was key accessed, as well as basically every door into the main building.

Anyway, its awesome, and I'm jealous of everyone that gets to check in on Tuesday.  Seeing it today has me really excited for our first visit in Nov!


----------



## njtinkmom

I can't wait for trip reports to come in!  I soooo wish I was staying here in November.  I pray to the waitlist gods everynight that it will come through for me!  Not that I have anthing against AKV - never been there either, but BLT is mine and I want to stay there, just kidding!


----------



## spiceycat

hey you may get your wish.

welcome all the new owners. Also congratulations for those of you who got the tiles in the fountains.


hope everyone finds there with no problems.


----------



## Ronald Duck

Thanks to jonesmatNY for taking a photo of the BLT map and posting it on his live Blog: 
http://www.blt-dvc.blogspot.com/


----------



## HomeschoolMama

Ronald Duck said:


> Thanks to jonesmatNY for taking a photo of the BLT map and posting it on his live Blog (http://www.blt-dvc.blogspot.com/):


The link isn't working.


----------



## Ronald Duck

HomeschoolMama said:


> The link isn't working.



Sorry...here you go:

http://www.blt-dvc.blogspot.com/


----------



## BWV Dreamin

HomeschoolMama said:


> The link isn't working.


 When you see page not found, click the "home" link, then it comes up!


----------



## mousescrapper

Ronald Duck said:


> Thanks to jonesmatNY for taking a photo of the BLT map and posting it on his live Blog:
> http://www.blt-dvc.blogspot.com/



thanks for th link...nice to read some real guest reactions...and see a map...maybe a more updated one will be out later


----------



## 3guysandagal

Count us in!!! 

We have 280pts and are going for our first trip Home Dec 1-15/09 with a LV studio for the first week and a 1Br LV for the second week (MK view waitlisted for both). 

Now a shameless plug for a thread I just started....

BLT pics by WebmasterCorey and the DisUnplugged review of BLT...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2249569


----------



## kjb9220

1st time owner at DVC; 272 points at BLT.  First trip 1/23/10 - 1/30/10; 1 BR with Magic Kingdom view - can't wait!!


----------



## Coach Rick

kjb9220 said:


> 1st time owner at DVC; 272 points at BLT.  First trip 1/23/10 - 1/30/10; 1 BR with Magic Kingdom view - can't wait!!



Cool, Welcome Home!

I just made my first ressie at BLT. 1 BR, MK view for July 1-7. To say excited is an understatement!


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

We stayed last night at BLT for opening night. I very much loved the resort. The beds were the most comfortable beds at WDW. 

I did have one issue with the extra bathroom that is in the living room. There are no locks on those doors. If you are staying with a group of people, it can be challenging if a child does not understand not to open the door if it is closed. The bathrooms in the bedroom do not have a lock either, but the bedroom door does so it makes it a non issue. What I found weird is that the THV do not have locks either. I am not quite sure the line of thinking in this decision.


----------



## Tara

Ronald Duck said:


> Thanks to jonesmatNY for taking a photo of the BLT map and posting it on his live Blog:
> http://www.blt-dvc.blogspot.com/



At last, the science of BLT room numbering is explained!


----------



## cindy_k

Chernabog#1fan said:


> We stayed last night at BLT for opening night. I very much loved the resort. The beds were the most comfortable beds at WDW.
> 
> I did have one issue with the extra bathroom that is in the living room. There are no locks on those doors. If you are staying with a group of people, it can be challenging if a child does not understand not to open the door if it is closed. The bathrooms in the bedroom do not have a lock either, but the bedroom door does so it makes it a non issue. What I found weird is that the THV do not have locks either. I am not quite sure the line of thinking in this decision.



Jack on allears.net also mentioned that the extra bathroom door on his unit didn't close tight and that it made it so that the people in the living area could hear all the private noises that happen in the bathroom clearly.

Did you notice a similiar issue?


----------



## kjb9220

I can't wait to see some of the pictures of that MK view now that people are in there.  I've heard that some people were even able to see the fireworks from their balcony despite having a Lake view location.


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

cindy_k said:


> Jack on allears.net also mentioned that the extra bathroom door on his unit didn't close tight and that it made it so that the people in the living area could hear all the private noises that happen in the bathroom clearly.
> 
> Did you notice a similiar issue?


Yes, this is the case. It does not close completely and you could if you were looking, see the person through the crack.


----------



## kmann728

Add me to the New Owners of BLT group  I had been thinking about buying into DVC for years. My best friend is a DVC owner and she was chatting with a DVC CM at a booth in MK and the CM convinced us to check out the presentation that DVC was doing at BLT and I fell in love! MK is my favorite park and that made it too much to resist! 
Unfortunately my first trip "home" won't be until Aug of next year!


----------



## DVC Mike

kmann728 said:


> Add me to the New Owners of BLT group  I had been thinking about buying into DVC for years. My best friend is a DVC owner and she was chatting with a DVC CM at a booth in MK and the CM convinced us to check out the presentation that DVC was doing at BLT and I fell in love! MK is my favorite park and that made it too much to resist!
> Unfortunately my first trip "home" won't be until Aug of next year!


 
Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## kmann728

DVC Mike said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!



Thanks!  I'm very excited and can't wait to book my first trip!


----------



## dahall

We re counting down our days until first HOME B-day trip at the end of Sept.  We talked about DVC for years as well but the last trip we finally did it. 
Our boys will turn 4 and 8 looking at the fireworks from a Magic Kingdom view at BLT!  We are so excited looking at all the pictures and updates. Thanks everyone.


----------



## HomeschoolMama

I just changed my trip in March to a week long stay in a 1 bedroom with a Bay Lake view.


----------



## boysmom5150

HomeschoolMama said:


> I just changed my trip in March to a week long stay in a 1 bedroom with a Bay Lake view.



YEAH DAWN


----------



## HomeschoolMama

boysmom5150 said:


> YEAH DAWN


Hey, Theresa!  How's your stay going?  

We were going to stay Sun-Thurs in a 2 bed with my mom, but I have since uninvited her (long story), so now we'll stay longer!


----------



## boysmom5150

HomeschoolMama said:


> Hey, Theresa!  How's your stay going?
> 
> We were going to stay Sun-Thurs in a 2 bed with my mom, but I have since uninvited her (long story), so now we'll stay longer!



We leave tomorrow!!! We cant wait. Sorry to hear your mom was un-invited BUT WOOOHOOO for the longer stay

Im going to pm ya


----------



## HomeschoolMama

boysmom5150 said:


> We leave tomorrow!!! We cant wait. Sorry to hear your mom was un-invited BUT WOOOHOOO for the longer stay
> 
> Im going to pm ya



Cool.  I knew it was soon.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

DVC Mike - I am anxiously awaiting your trip report on BLT!


----------



## qtzar

I'm currently uploading a few pictures to my flickr account.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qtzar/sets/72157621965090080/

So far our stay at BLT is going great. The Top of The World lounge is fantastic. The flatbreads are wonderful. If you're staying at BLT to need to go up there. Make sure you ask Brucie for her signature drink.


----------



## puntagordabob

We were there for Opening Day/night...was a blast....short trip though we are located in Florida so we can go most anytime. The TOW lounge was awesome as were the fireworks. Bay Lake Tower is quite nice, and you cannot really beat the location.

Here are a few of the pictures we took....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/83951213@N00/sets/72157621840260517/


----------



## DVC Mike

TIGGERmetoo said:


> DVC Mike - I am anxiously awaiting your trip report on BLT!


 
I'm very much enjoying all the trip reports and pictures from the folks who are checking in the week of 8/4. It's really getting me excited about my brief stay at BLT next week! 

Next week, we won't be going to any parks, and we'll spend most of our time exclusively at BLT, except for a brief visit to Kidani Village.


----------



## work2play

I'm getting excited for my stay later this month as well!  Is there a thread yet talking about which rooms have which views?


----------



## gkrykewy

qtzar said:


> I'm currently uploading a few pictures to my flickr account.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/qtzar/sets/72157621965090080/
> 
> So far our stay at BLT is going great. The Top of The World lounge is fantastic. The flatbreads are wonderful. If you're staying at BLT to need to go up there. Make sure you ask Brucie for her signature drink.



Flatbreads! Wow, are they like the California Grill's flatbreads? I love those.


----------



## thelionqueen

3 days without a BLT groupie post, especially during opening week, is just insane!

BLT groupies unite!!!


----------



## dizfan

thelionqueen said:


> 3 days without a BLT groupie post, especially during opening week, is just insane!
> 
> BLT groupies unite!!!



I'm amazed so many people have already posted during their BLT stay.

I would be spending as much time enjoying the short walk to MK, riding the monorail to Epcot, and everything else that BLT has to offer.


----------



## DVC Mike

Tuesday morning means I'm just *3* days away from my first stay at BLT!


----------



## dcfromva

We were there for opening night and it was wonderful!  (I think we are going to need some more points!  )


----------



## work2play

DVC Mike said:


> Tuesday morning means I'm just *3* days away from my first stay at BLT!




I am looking forward to a great trip report with lots of photos!!


----------



## spiceycat

can't wait.

thank for the trip reports so far - would love to be there myself - my trip is more than a month away.

love everything so far!


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

Went down to WDW over the 4th of July and added 200 points at BLT to our already 200 existing points at SSR. We are super excited...went to the preview party held at CR and toured it...and then fell in love with it! Hoping to make our first BLT trip in Spring of 2010.


----------



## work2play

I just wanted to let all of the BLT lovers know that I started a thread to map room locations and views.  You can find it here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

When you stay at BLT, help us update the views map by posting your room number, view category and pics when you get back!


----------



## the who #3

take a look at that room location thread.  as long as you don't have a swimming pool view you have a really good chance of being able to see the fireworks from your room.   thats really great!


----------



## RLRDA

Hi, BLT owners...you have a new groupie! We returned last week from an 8-night trip. The last 3 nights were at BLT. We really didn't know what to expect but we enjoyed the resort immensely. We loved the pool & slide, the boys and DH played shuffle board and the boys also enjoyed the community hall a lot which was conveniently located along the back courtyard. The staff at the CH was great. Had we stayed longer we may have ventured over to the pool at the CR but we never felt the need to this trip. We did try the lounge one evening which was nice but we had an MK view and watched from our balcony the other 2 nights. I'd love to try a LV villa next time - a beautiful view as well from what I could tell. BLT is now my kids' favorite resort (judging from their reactions) - maybe it's time for a little add-on .


----------



## jundland

Hi everyone,

We finally, after years of "maybe next time..",are DVC owners. We toured a few open houses on our trip in May and  as soon as we saw BLT we knew this was the one for our family.

Our next trip is already planned,one bedroom with MK view,and the counters are ticking. down to May 2010....hope to see some Dis-ers there.


----------



## DVC Mike

jundland said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We finally, after years of "maybe next time..",are DVC owners. We toured a few open houses on our trip in May and as soon as we saw BLT we knew this was the one for our family.
> 
> Our next trip is already planned,one bedroom with MK view,and the counters are ticking. down to May 2010....hope to see some Dis-ers there.


 
Congrats!


----------



## spiceycat

Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## vellamint

In Luv with Disney said:


> I'll join!!!
> 
> We finally joined DVC last Saturday.  320 points at BLT!!!  We can't use them in 2009 (possibly 2010) but I am SOOOOO SUPER EXCITED to be a part of the most talked about DVC resort EVER.  I CAN'T WAIT TO STAY THERE!!!
> 
> BTW, where can I find a BLT signature that some of you have?



I really want your signature!!!! How do I find it if its okay with you?


----------



## mcr5298

I am not a BLT owner, but I would so love to own here.
We are in the middle of a 6 night stay and are in love with the place.

As so screwed up the bathroom/kitchen is, there is lots of places to store things. The bathroom section is a very nice size and the shower is great.

We just watched wishes from our LV studio balcony and it was awesome.

This is a great resort that nees to be experienced first hand.


----------



## cogero

you can add me to this thread we are proud owners of an add-on at BLT today.


----------



## DVC Mike

cogero said:


> you can add me to this thread we are proud owners of an add-on at BLT today.


 
Congrats!


----------



## LisaRN97

cogero said:


> you can add me to this thread we are proud owners of an add-on at BLT today.



Fantastic!  Congrats!  Saw that you went to the doorway of dreams too.... what a great presentation!  We own at BLT but my Dh learned so much from yesterday....my favorite comment of his was " Wow, that lounge would be a great place to see the fireworks, can we go there?"  Obviously I spend the majority of the time here on these boards and I take care of our paperwork!


----------



## dizfan

cogero said:


> you can add me to this thread we are proud owners of an add-on at BLT today.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## smjj

We are arriving in 10 day now. I usually fax a room request before we arrive and I can't find the fax for BLT. Does anyone have it? I seem to recall it on this or another thread a few weeks ago. If you do not want to post it, can you PM me the number. I did the online checkin and there is a place there for room request but it was whitted out and would not let me enter it. Thanks and see you there......smjj


----------



## helloconnie

Subscribing!  I am a new BLT owner!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Congrats, and "Welcome Home"!!


----------



## mom2cobysyd

We are soon to be official DVC members at BLT- papers are in hand ready to FedEx back to Disney.  We are so excited to have our first visit "home" in 2010. We saw the models of the rooms and just can't wait to be part of the magic! Next step is learning the ropes on making reservations and finding out everything I can about DVC. I have a lot of reading to do!


----------



## geber826

Hi, new to the DIS Boards.  Bought 270 points at BLT in February.  Heading on our 7 night cruise Jan 2010.  Debating when our next WDW trip is.  Really having a hard time deciding between AKL and BLT though for that first trip.  Castles or Animals...Tough decision.

Jenni


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome home mom2cobysyd & geber826!  Castle or animals is an interesting dilemma to have to solve...  Have fun deciding!


----------



## dizfan

home helloconnie, mom2cobysyd & geber826!


----------



## kevmag

Recent BLT owners also, our first trip as DVC members is October 12th to 15 at BLT.....(UNLESS our wait list at Hilton Head on October 11th comes thru...was hoping to stay there on the drive down)


----------



## disneygal922

Hello Everyone!  DF and I just bought into BLT yesterday.  We had originally thought we were just going to get info and buy later on down the road, but it seemed like the right time and best thing for us.  We had booked the Contemporary for 13 nights in April 2010 for our Disney Wedding and Honeymoon so we signed up and transferred our ressies to BLT!!!  We are very excited.


----------



## DVC Mike

disneygal922 said:


> Hello Everyone!  DF and I just bought into BLT yesterday. We had originally thought we were just going to get info and buy later on down the road, but it seemed like the right time and best thing for us. We had booked the Contemporary for 13 nights in April 2010 for our Disney Wedding and Honeymoon so we signed up and transferred our ressies to BLT!!!  We are very excited.


 
Congrats!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just bought another 50 points before the price increase. Now I can stay in a one bedroom!


----------



## cogero

Just booked my first BLT stay for next August in a 2BR LakeView. Excited about that trip but have 2 other DVC trips first


----------



## Jasminerk13

HOWDY!   I found this thread in a search... we just purchased BLT while on our cruise!!  So I'm subscribing.

Question:  where can I get the BLT logos that you all have in your siggies???


----------



## dizfan

Jasminerk13 said:


> Question:  where can I get the BLT logos that you all have in your siggies???



Congratulations and  home to the new BLT owners.  

To add signatures, I would suggest going to this thread...
Thread on DVC signatures


----------



## puente0629

Hi, we just bought at BLT on Wednesday, Sept. 30th and we are so excited!!! Can't wait to book our first trip!!!


----------



## laurio

We just purchased 220 points on the 30th!  I never thought I'd buy into DVC, but now it's a reason to hop down to Orlando at least once a year. Right now we are debating rolling over our points from this year and combining them with next years points to pay for the cruise we booked while onboard the Wonder.

We are in N.Florida and with a 3y.o. dd and a 2 y.o. grandson we can see using this membership for a very long time to come!

Lauri


----------



## Jasminerk13

laurio said:


> We just purchased 220 points on the 30th!  I never thought I'd buy into DVC, but now it's a reason to hop down to Orlando at least once a year. Right now we are debating rolling over our points from this year and combining them with next years points to pay for the cruise we booked while onboard the Wonder.
> 
> We are in N.Florida and with a 3y.o. dd and a 2 y.o. grandson we can see using this membership for a very long time to come!
> 
> Lauri



Were you on the 9/27 wonder??  I think I talked to your husband once!  He was sitting beside the DVC counter on the ship and your 2 y0 grandson was NOT happy!  LOL
I was standing there waiting to sign our DVC docs!


----------



## Lindabelle

Congrats to all the new BLT owners!    Welcome Home!


----------



## tinkerfan1

We bought 2 contracts of 175 points each for BLT so when we're too old and grey to go without help, we can give one to each of our kids!  We've been going for years but never thought we would be able to buy.  We have always loved staying at the Contemporary.  When BLT was built right next to the Magic Kingdom, we couldn't resist!  We can't wait to go see Mickey and Friends at Thanksgiving when all the Christmas decorations are up!


----------



## laurio

Jasminerk13 said:


> Were you on the 9/27 wonder??  I think I talked to your husband once!  He was sitting beside the DVC counter on the ship and your 2 y0 grandson was NOT happy!  LOL
> I was standing there waiting to sign our DVC docs!




Yes!!! I was over at the Studio Sea trying to coax the 3 yr old to participate in Friendship rocks..lol

(were you waiting on your brother? If so, I saw you too..lol)

Howdy neighbor!!!!!


----------



## Jasminerk13

laurio said:


> Yes!!! I was over at the Studio Sea trying to coax the 3 yr old to participate in Friendship rocks..lol
> 
> (were you waiting on your brother? If so, I saw you too..lol)
> 
> Howdy neighbor!!!!!



HOWDY!

No, I was waiting on Janon to sign the DVC contract papers.  I was in a white and brown dress.

But I remember your husband, 2 yo GS, and seeing you walk by at one point talking to him.
What a coincidence!!  LOL


----------



## laurio

Too funny....I must have been on my way to Mickey Mates to get my 3yo some flip-flops...she decided that she was NOT wearing shoes any longer, but she couldn't go to the Theater barefoot. 

So sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you 

Ya know, we can always try for a reunion cruise    I booked for 2010, heck I didn't want to get off the ship as it was, and the thought of having to wait 2 years....

Now I can't wait for the online registration code so I can log into "our" website lol. 

Hubbs got a postcard from Amil today, and he stuck the pic of BLT in the portfolio on the mantle of our embarkation pic.


----------



## Jasminerk13

laurio said:


> Too funny....I must have been on my way to Mickey Mates to get my 3yo some flip-flops...she decided that she was NOT wearing shoes any longer, but she couldn't go to the Theater barefoot.
> 
> So sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you
> 
> Ya know, we can always try for a reunion cruise    I booked for 2010, heck I didn't want to get off the ship as it was, and the thought of having to wait 2 years....
> 
> Now I can't wait for the online registration code so I can log into "our" website lol.
> 
> Hubbs got a postcard from Amil today, and he stuck the pic of BLT in the portfolio on the mantle of our embarkation pic.




We got that postcard too!!!!


----------



## laurio

bump


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all, since the majority of posters here are owners, or future owners, I changed the name of the thread.  I figure with the new year, new owners and new higher price, it was time for a change here too!


----------



## 5kwallace

We are buying 160 points at BLT.  We are waiting on the paperwork to arrive.  I have a room on hold for April (Studio - Standard View).  Can anyone tell me what I might have a view of?  Should I upgrade and go with Lake View?  I know that at the CR the MK view is also parking lot view.  Will standard view at BLT be comparable?  I am trying to maximize my points for 3 trips next year.  The point system will take me a while to figure out.  I hope that the paperwork will explain the booking process to me.  I want to book a trip in September & November/Dec.  If I have enough points a few nights in May as well.  Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## work2play

5kwallace said:


> We are buying 160 points at BLT.  We are waiting on the paperwork to arrive.  I have a room on hold for April (Studio - Standard View).  Can anyone tell me what I might have a view of?  Should I upgrade and go with Lake View?  I know that at the CR the MK view is also parking lot view.  Will standard view at BLT be comparable?  I am trying to maximize my points for 3 trips next year.  The point system will take me a while to figure out.  I hope that the paperwork will explain the booking process to me.  I want to book a trip in September & November/Dec.  If I have enough points a few nights in May as well.  Thanks in advance for any information.



Take a look at the views thread there are photos from standard view studio rooms there.  I was in 7306 and it was a great standard view studio room.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I know its just me, but I am having a hard time reading the maps!!! I have a ressie for June for lake view studio. I requested North Wing, room facing North. Was this a good suggestion? I also asked for high floor 12th and up. But can I get some room numbers that might fit these requests?


----------



## work2play

BWV Dreamin said:


> I know its just me, but I am having a hard time reading the maps!!! I have a ressie for June for lake view studio. I requested North Wing, room facing North. Was this a good suggestion? I also asked for high floor 12th and up. But can I get some room numbers that might fit these requests?



I'm crushed!  I tried to make it easy to read, oh well...   If you want a studio (yellow rooms on the first map) on the outside of the "C" (face north), then you want XX06, XX08 or XX14, where XX is the floor number.  If you want the 12th floor or higher, then your choices would be 8206, 8208, 8214, 8406, 8408 or 8414.  There are only 6 rooms that meet your criteria.  Why 12th floor?  You should at least be willing to start at a lower floor to increase you chances of north facing...   I think that 7th or 8th floor would be plenty high enough to have a great view....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

work2play said:


> I'm crushed! I tried to make it easy to read, oh well... If you want a studio (yellow rooms on the first map) on the outside of the "C" (face north), then you want XX06, XX08 or XX14, where XX is the floor number. If you want the 12th floor or higher, then your choices would be 8206, 8208, 8214, 8406, 8408 or 8414. There are only 6 rooms that meet your criteria. Why 12th floor? You should at least be willing to start at a lower floor to increase you chances of north facing... I think that 7th or 8th floor would be plenty high enough to have a great view....


 Well I was going for the law of averages, assuming they won't be able to meet my floor request, but give me something close to it. If I put 7 or 8, well that leaves the door open, right? Doesn't the building go to 16th floor? Only six studios from floor 12 to 16? Ok, now I need to find your map! Thanks!


----------



## work2play

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I was going for the law of averages, assuming they won't be able to meet my floor request, but give me something close to it. If I put 7 or 8, well that leaves the door open, right? Doesn't the building go to 16th floor? Only six studios from floor 12 to 16? Ok, now I need to find your map! Thanks!



The 15th and 16th floor northside on the outer part of the "C" are grand villas, there are a total of 4 studios on the 15th and 16th floor (8509, 8537, 8609, 8637), but they are on the inner part of the "C" and face toward the pool.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

work2play said:


> The 15th and 16th floor northside on the outer part of the "C" are grand villas, there are a total of 4 studios on the 15th and 16th floor (8509, 8537, 8609, 8637), but they are on the inner part of the "C" and face toward the pool.



I just called MS and changed my request to 9th floor and higher. I went back to your map.. I saw the GV's !


----------



## Smitty844

Well I just broke down and purchased a 250 point add on just prior to the rate hike. We have owned SS since 2005 and we love our DVC. Our new point total is 560 pts. We will be staying at our new home in July 2010 with a MK view for 10 days. My boys and I are very excited for this upcoming trip.

Smitty


----------



## DVC Mike

Smitty844 said:


> Well I just broke down and purchased a 250 point add on just prior to the rate hike.


 
Congrats!


----------



## deide71

Just joining the  group.  

We are currently members at SSR and we just added 100 points (in 2 50 point contracts...love the tips from this board) at BLT today.

I am kind of kicking myself for not adding on when the price was $96.  I almost did, but I was not quite ready, and I guess there is something to be said for being sure about a purchase when laying out that much cash, KWIM?

Anyhooo...off to read the whole thread.


----------



## TBLaube

I am way too excited for my first trip home in February at BLT.  I was torn between BLT and AKL, but glad I ultimately chose BLT.  I figured it would book up quicker and I wanted to be close to MK. My friend and I staying for five days in a one bedroom lake view villa and then moving to a one bedroom villa at AKL Jambo for five days.  It works out perfectly! We will do EPCOT and MK area DDP restaurants while at BLT.  When at AKL, will do AK, DTD, and DHS area restaurants.


----------



## ScrappinGran

I am so glad I found this thread! We are very happy new BLT owners! I am excited beyond words!!! My daughter & I went to a DVC presentation in Boston in the spring, did not buy because I wanted to see in person what DH and I would be buying. So on our recent trip in September, we toured BLT and were blown away. We are SO looking forward to many, many happy vacations with our family, friends and sometimes just the two of us.
 One question, though...I just want to tell everyone I know about how happy and excited we are, but can't explain it well to people who just think it's just for taking kids to the parks. It's SO much more! I guess I just want to share the happy, giddy, excited feeling and hope it never goes away. How do you share DVC info?


----------



## starstruck93

We're in the process of closing right now!!! I've NEVER been this excited in my life..... well, O.K., my wedding day and having DS.... BUT other than that.. NO! LOL! YEAAAAA! I love knowing we own a little piece of the MAGIC! We only have DS (no more kiddos in the future) so we got 160 points.


----------



## culli

ScrappinGran said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! We are very happy new BLT owners! I am excited beyond words!!! My daughter & I went to a DVC presentation in Boston in the spring, did not buy because I wanted to see in person what DH and I would be buying. So on our recent trip in September, we toured BLT and were blown away. We are SO looking forward to many, many happy vacations with our family, friends and sometimes just the two of us.
> One question, though...I just want to tell everyone I know about how happy and excited we are, but can't explain it well to people who just think it's just for taking kids to the parks. It's SO much more! I guess I just want to share the happy, giddy, excited feeling and hope it never goes away. How do you share DVC info?


 
Congrats and understand your point, people always say didn't you just get back from there?  These boards are the best way to share your excited feeling, other won't get it.  Just know that you will enjoy!


----------



## cheryl.UK

sign me up.  i added 100 points whiile I was in WDW in the summer.  Our other home is SSR and we usually ad extra days to our holiday with a week at the Poly.  We went to look round BLT and were signed up within half an hour.  Snap decision?  Nah, we knew before we even went over the bridge lol


----------



## PhilUK

We already Own at Boardwalk, OKW, Vero & Saratoga Springs. We have a reservation for the last 3 Nights at BLT MK View at Easter. Might do an Add On just to be able to Join the Group !! 

Phil


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to all the new BLT owners!


----------



## matt_new_york

I just joined and I can't wait to go. Can you tell me how your trip went?


----------



## thelionqueen

Getting closer to our first trip home....little bump for all us BLT owners!


----------



## mla1977

I'm in!  I booked for March already and I will be booking an October 2010 trip soon.


----------



## Rjsoto24601

Hey everyone! My dh and I are new BLT owners as well! This past September we bought 260 points at BLT and CAN'T WAIT to go home! We've planned a trip for Feb 2010, but will be staying at SSR since there was no availability at BLT.   We are however wait listed for a 1 bdrm.  We've already started thinking about our first BLT stay, if our waitlist falls through, and are looking at Dec 2010. YEY!

SOOOO happy I found this thread!


----------



## DVCGeek

Rjsoto24601 said:


> Hey everyone! My dh and I are new BLT owners as well!



Welcome Home and to our little slice of DVC.  Looking forward to our first BLT stay starting the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  We are leaving Friday for VWL for 3 nights, so that ought to be great as well!


----------



## thefirebuilds

I'll race yah there, NEOhio...


----------



## starstruck93

Rjsoto24601 said:


> Hey everyone! My dh and I are new BLT owners as well! This past September we bought 260 points at BLT and CAN'T WAIT to go home! We've planned a trip for Feb 2010, but will be staying at SSR since there was no availability at BLT.   We are however wait listed for a 1 bdrm.  We've already started thinking about our first BLT stay, if our waitlist falls through, and are looking at Dec 2010. YEY!
> 
> SOOOO happy I found this thread!





YEAAA!!! We just purchased too but since it was so late booking for Dec., we're staying at OKW.... Hey, I was just thankful that there was ANYTHING left at this point! In Jan. (11 months out) I'm booking us for Dec.2010 at BLT! We can't wait! ! Hope to see you there!  April


----------



## kevmag

We just bought into BLT in early September, and just finished a 5 day/4 night trip from October 12 to 16.
I am in the middle of posting some pictures.
I thought it was a fantastic place to stay, if anyone has any questions, let me know, if I can answer, I will be happy to!


----------



## DVC Mike

kevmag said:


> We just bought into BLT in early September, and just finished a 5 day/4 night trip from October 12 to 16.
> I am in the middle of posting some pictures.
> I thought it was a fantastic place to stay, if anyone has any questions, let me know, if I can answer, I will be happy to!


 
Thanks for posting your pictures! I agree that BLT is fantastic!


----------



## DVCGeek

WELCOME HOME to all the new BLT owners!


----------



## Rjsoto24601

starstruck93 said:


> YEAAA!!! We just purchased too but since it was so late booking for Dec., we're staying at OKW.... Hey, I was just thankful that there was ANYTHING left at this point! In Jan. (11 months out) I'm booking us for Dec.2010 at BLT! We can't wait! ! Hope to see you there!  April



We sooo wanted to go in Dec as well, but silly me thought I had to wait for "OFFICIAL" paperwork to book a vacation. When I first called MS they told me I was a member as soon as I signed on the dotted line. LOL!  In any case, I definitely want to go next Dec...maybe we'll see you there! By the way, how cute is your little guy??! ADORABLE!


----------



## Sand

I was just wondering if any one knew why BLT doesn't have any pins available? I know opening day there was a pin and that was it! I keep checking the Disney pin site (http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index) for upcoming pins and still no BLT pins! I thought Christmas there would be one, but not yet.

Anyone know how to get a pin?  We want to show out BLT pride!!


----------



## murmkc

Brand new DVC owner here.

Purchased 160 BLT points but BLT was booked up for this December. 

I will be chillin' at Saratoga Springs this year.

Next year we will party like rock stars at BLT!

Who's with me!?


----------



## Redbunny

We are waiting to close on BLT-banked points and are planning to go home next December for  Christmas-sooo excited Can't believe DH liked BLT and agreed to buy in!!!


----------



## starstruck93

Rjsoto24601 said:


> We sooo wanted to go in Dec as well, but silly me thought I had to wait for "OFFICIAL" paperwork to book a vacation. When I first called MS they told me I was a member as soon as I signed on the dotted line. LOL!  In any case, I definitely want to go next Dec...maybe we'll see you there! By the way, how cute is your little guy??! ADORABLE!




Awww, thanks so much! Yes, I was also under the impression that the paperwork had to be completley done to book. I called the DVC one night and the CM refused to book me eventhough I had a member number. The next day I was reading a random thread in the DVC section and the poster stated that she was in the process of closing, but she had already booked a room for Dec. I immediatly called back and the CM that I spoke to confirmed to me that you CAN book during the closing process. However, she checked for room availability and there were no rooms for our fist night of stay. I explained to her that I had called the previuos night and had been told that I could not make a resevation yetand that all 6 of nights were available last night. The CM felt so terribly about me receiving incorrect information so she put me on a priority waitlist for the first night. The CM was so nice and I was shocked to find out 2 days later, I had my room!!! Maybe you can call back and se what they could do for you. Sometimes it's ahrd getting all of the information. Good luck and congrats on you purchase! Welcome Home! April


----------



## starstruck93

Redbunny said:


> We are waiting to close on BLT-banked points and are planning to go home next December for  Christmas-sooo excited Can't believe DH liked BLT and agreed to buy in!!!




Yeaaaa congrats!! Yes, BLT MUST be an amazing place for them to be able convince my DH as well! I did'nt even take the tour and I was pressuring him into it! He really did'nt take much convincing though. We're both really impressed with all of he DVC properites we've seen in the travel planner. Can't wait to try some more! Congrats!  April


----------



## vellamint

Sand said:


> I was just wondering if any one knew why BLT doesn't have any pins available? I know opening day there was a pin and that was it! I keep checking the Disney pin site (http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index) for upcoming pins and still no BLT pins! I thought Christmas there would be one, but not yet.
> 
> Anyone know how to get a pin?  We want to show out BLT pride!!



Me too.... would love a BLT pin.  I have seen the limited edition (300?) one on Ebay but it is too much (to me) to spend on a pin.


----------



## genmasjoy

DH and I own at OKW, and we just added 50 points at BLT.  We will receive the 2009 points which can be banked into the 2010 use year, so we'll have 100 points in 2010.  Should be able to stay 3 nights, at least.  I just loved it, knew before we even took the tour that we would be adding on.  However, DH didn't seem as excited, he really loves the large rooms at OKW.  So, we'll probably do some split stays between the two.  Anyway, I'm very excited and looking forward to staying there next year.


----------



## robertdangelo

We own at BCV and BLT.  As many have said... we've got the best of both worlds!  We've already booked a MK view for 2010!


----------



## DVCGeek

Got my ME docs last night for my first BLT stay.  We arrive Nov. 29th (Sun. after Thanksgiving) for 6 nights, LV studio!  Can't wait.  in some ways even better we are going for 3 nights in a VWL studio TOMORROW!!!


----------



## helloconnie

We are making our first trip home to BLT in May.  We are going for 1 week starting Memorial Day Weekend and we have booked a 2BR magic Kingdom view.  I can't wait!  

Can anyone recommend a room number that has an awesome view?


----------



## dizfan

Congratulations and  Home to all the new BLT owners!!!


----------



## robertdangelo

We added on earlier this month... and have already booked a MK view for 2010!  We're excited about this resort.
Bob


----------



## disneymom8589

I'm a relatively new BLT owner who just discovered this thread!  My DH and I bought 100 points at BLT on our Disney cruise in August.  We're excited to stay here!!   I'll be subscribing to this thread!


----------



## thelionqueen

WELCOME HOME NEIGHBORS!!!


----------



## Smitty844

I hope this becomes an active group within DIS. My boys and I just closed on 250 BLT points and are already booked for a July visit home with a MK view. With our 310 SS points we will be able to visit more often and we look forward to our first trip to our new place called home.

Smitty


----------



## jade1

DD's college friend just located our tile on the fountain-never really knew if it was there for sure (did get the gift so assumed so), but nice to know anyway.   Hope to see it in person soon.


----------



## bord1niowa

Bought our 200 points back in June.  Going for our first time there at the end of february till March 11.  Wondering what the tile is I read about in the early part of this thread?  Sorry if it has been answered but I was hoping to not have to read all 62 pages.  Lol.


----------



## jade1

bord1niowa said:


> Bought our 200 points back in June.  Going for our first time there at the end of february till March 11.  Wondering what the tile is I read about in the early part of this thread?  Sorry if it has been answered but I was hoping to not have to read all 62 pages.  Lol.



Not my pic's, the first 1000 founding members were given a tile on this fountain with whatever inscription they wanted on it.


----------



## DVCGeek

Just saw that a waitlist came through for me; moved 3 nights for my inlaws in Feb. 2010 for from a VWL studio to a std. view studio @ BLT!  Should make things easier on them; we are staying in a MK view studio and will be playing tour guide some since they haven't been to WDW for over 20 years...  It will be especially since for the "Magic Behind Our Steam Trains Tour".  DW's dad & I are doing that and since it is early in the AM Disney transportation might not be running yet, and now we'll be able to wlak to MK!


----------



## simmons_m

We are going in March, for our 1st trip to BLT.  We have a MK View reserved, but we are considering a move to a lake view to save the points.  

For those who have stayed, is the MK View worth the extra points?  or would you move to a LV and use the lounge?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## LabRat

Signed a few weeks ago and today did the hard part by making the payment on the contract

Now that the hard part is over, really looking forward to our first stay in May.  2 BR dedicated with MK view


----------



## MinnesotaMouse

We bought in to BLT while cruising on the Wonder last March.  Just bought the minimum 160 points but were able to use them this year, so we are headed to BLT on Nov. 30 for three nights, before boarding the Wonder on Dec. 3rd (free incentive cruise!).  I was able to bank 78 points and next year I am hoping to borrow our 2011 points to take a Western Caribbean 7-night cruise on the Magic.  The upcoming Wonder cruise will be our 3rd and we have loved the past two!!  Our two kids are teenagers and we want to vacation with them as much as possible before they are off to college and their own lives--but it is so hard to get away!!  Fun to plan, though, and can't wait to see BLT in a few weeks!!!

Congratulations to all BLT owners!


----------



## jb.brooks

I have booked 1 br lakeview but on waitlist for mk view , i really hope i get my waistlist but i am going to request a couple specific rooms of the lakeview i want to request 8410, or 7910k, anyone have a take on these two room #?


----------



## ckpoodge

I'm so excited that I found this thread!

We just bought into BLT - started the application last night.  We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.

We're going to bank our 2009 points (incentive), and we will be going in May, 2010 to plan our May, 2011 wedding.

We usually stay at the value resorts, so I wasn't sure about buying into DVC, but once our rep (Alan at Doorway to Dreams Woodfield) showed us how we can get a 2 BR for our wedding (to board some relatives), it was almost a no brainer.

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## DVC Mike

ckpoodge said:


> We just bought into BLT - started the application last night. We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.
> 
> Woo-Hoo!


 
Congrats!


----------



## wdrl

ckpoodge said:


> I'm so excited that I found this thread!
> 
> We just bought into BLT - started the application last night.  We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.
> 
> We're going to bank our 2009 points (incentive), and we will be going in May, 2010 to plan our May, 2011 wedding.
> 
> We usually stay at the value resorts, so I wasn't sure about buying into DVC, but once our rep (Alan at Doorway to Dreams Woodfield) showed us how we can get a 2 BR for our wedding (to board some relatives), it was almost a no brainer.
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



I figure it will be 3 months - max- before you'll be thinking of adding on points!

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## DisneySunflower

ckpoodge said:


> I'm so excited that I found this thread!
> 
> We just bought into BLT - started the application last night.  We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.
> 
> We're going to bank our 2009 points (incentive), and we will be going in May, 2010 to plan our May, 2011 wedding.
> 
> We usually stay at the value resorts, so I wasn't sure about buying into DVC, but once our rep (Alan at Doorway to Dreams Woodfield) showed us how we can get a 2 BR for our wedding (to board some relatives), it was almost a no brainer.
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



 Home!


----------



## Lindabelle

Congrats and Welcome Home!  We also own BLT and bought about a year ago at Woodfield Doorway to Dreams.


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome home!  Be sure to put "DVC Add-On" on your wedding registry gift list...


----------



## ua1992

Congrats and welcome home.


----------



## jstarcze

ckpoodge said:


> I'm so excited that I found this thread!
> 
> We just bought into BLT - started the application last night.  We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.
> 
> We're going to bank our 2009 points (incentive), and we will be going in May, 2010 to plan our May, 2011 wedding.
> 
> We usually stay at the value resorts, so I wasn't sure about buying into DVC, but once our rep (Alan at Doorway to Dreams Woodfield) showed us how we can get a 2 BR for our wedding (to board some relatives), it was almost a no brainer.
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



Welcome Home and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## jundland

Congrats.....we will be there in May as well.
Can't wait


----------



## thefirebuilds

Leaving in 6 hours


----------



## jundland

thefirebuilds said:


> Leaving in 6 hours



Have a great trip.


----------



## spiceycat

congratulations!!! best wishes!!!

hope your wedding is wonderfully.

guess you are getting married at Disney!


----------



## thefirebuilds

This place is frickin fantastic.

I spoke to a cast member at the top of the lounge.  Not that he looks hungry but they're BORED.  I asked him what the head count limit was, he said that the fire code says 499 and they will not be turning away people over the arbitrary 70 person number.  While the lounge itself is not very large the space for viewing fireworks is quite generous.  The bar could easily serve 100-200 people... especially considering most families here aren't drinking.  He says they will be working with the rest of the resort to discuss the capacity number because business is suffering terribly with the DVC-only restriction.  I heard over and over and over they would not allow more than 50-70 people up at a time - from boards, from literature, from resort staff.  

It was a pretty cool time though, very private... we were there with one other family and 4 CMs to ourselves for over an hour.  About 45 minutes before the fireworks there were 3 more families.  A few looky loos along the way but none stayed longer than us.  Probably one of the more private areas in the park for regular schlubs like us   The same CM said the hotel is at 80% capacity right now.

oh and they gotta address these bathroom doors.  I need some dang private time!


----------



## thefirebuilds

Lindabelle said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!  We also own BLT and bought about a year ago at Woodfield Doorway to Dreams.



Also what suckered us in... cold winter months wandering the mall... Disney caught us at a weak moment


----------



## geauxlsutigers

My wife and I bought 160 points at Bay Lake Tower last February. Our oldest Daughter is a DVC member at Saratooga Springs and we'll be staying at BLT with her, my son-in-law and my beautiful granddaughter. And maybe a new addition by then!! We didn't get a tile but did get a 3 day cruise which we are using in Feb. followed by 3 night in Old Key west. We can't wait to see Bay Lake Tower!


----------



## dizfan

ckpoodge said:


> I'm so excited that I found this thread!
> 
> We just bought into BLT - started the application last night.  We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.
> 
> We're going to bank our 2009 points (incentive), and we will be going in May, 2010 to plan our May, 2011 wedding.
> 
> We usually stay at the value resorts, so I wasn't sure about buying into DVC, but once our rep (Alan at Doorway to Dreams Woodfield) showed us how we can get a 2 BR for our wedding (to board some relatives), it was almost a no brainer.
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!

Also, congratulations on your BLT purchase and  home!!!


----------



## dizfan

thefirebuilds said:


> This place is frickin fantastic.
> 
> I spoke to a cast member at the top of the lounge.  Not that he looks hungry but they're BORED.  I asked him what the head count limit was, he said that the fire code says 499 and they will not be turning away people over the arbitrary 70 person number.  While the lounge itself is not very large the space for viewing fireworks is quite generous.  The bar could easily serve 100-200 people... especially considering most families here aren't drinking.  He says they will be working with the rest of the resort to discuss the capacity number because business is suffering terribly with the DVC-only restriction.  I heard over and over and over they would not allow more than 50-70 people up at a time - from boards, from literature, from resort staff.
> 
> It was a pretty cool time though, very private... we were there with one other family and 4 CMs to ourselves for over an hour.  About 45 minutes before the fireworks there were 3 more families.  A few looky loos along the way but none stayed longer than us.  Probably one of the more private areas in the park for regular schlubs like us   The same CM said the hotel is at 80% capacity right now.



Thanks for the report.  We're looking forward to heading up there (19 days away).


----------



## wedwdw05

ckpoodge said:


> I'm so excited that I found this thread!
> 
> We just bought into BLT - started the application last night.  We will be putting our down payment in on Saturday.
> 
> We're going to bank our 2009 points (incentive), and we will be going in May, 2010 to plan our May, 2011 wedding.
> 
> We usually stay at the value resorts, so I wasn't sure about buying into DVC, but once our rep (Alan at Doorway to Dreams Woodfield) showed us how we can get a 2 BR for our wedding (to board some relatives), it was almost a no brainer.
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



Congrats on planning your fairytale wedding!!!  I wish we had DVC when we got married in 2005.  That would have been great.  What are your plans? have to started a planning journal?

We purchased 200 points at BLT back in March.  We just used 60 points to stay at AKV for a long weekend in October.  Can't wait to stay at BLT in 3 weeks.  When we bought DVC, the incentive was a FREE 4 night Disney cruise.  We are doing that Dec 6-10 then staying at BLT in a studio BLV 10-14.  We'll have to see.  I am a Boardwalk lover, so it's really hard for me to stay anywhere else.  I've heard the resort is amazing, but the studio a bit small and an odd sink setup.  So we'll see.


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

We just added on at BLT on Monday.  We stayed there in October and fell in love.  So glad we took the leap!


----------



## MADCLFAN

We just got off the 7 Day Western Cruise last week.  We already have 200 points at AKLV, and thanks to Ameil we now have 200 points at BLT.  We couldn't pass on the great deal.  We have already booked a week at BLT in Oct for 2 bedroom lock-off with Lake View.  Can't wait to see it.  Thanks Ameil, you where great.


----------



## dizfan

*KeepMovingForward* said:


> We just added on at BLT on Monday.  We stayed there in October and fell in love.  So glad we took the leap!





MADCLFAN said:


> We just got off the 7 Day Western Cruise last week.  We already have 200 points at AKLV, and thanks to Ameil we now have 200 points at BLT.  We couldn't pass on the great deal.  We have already booked a week at BLT in Oct for 2 bedroom lock-off with Lake View.  Can't wait to see it.  Thanks Ameil, you where great.



Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## mom2cobysyd

I posted a comment about this on another thread and was told that my guide must have been misinformed so I thought I would post it here to see if anyone else was told the same as we were. 

When we took the tour in September, our guide specifically told us that BLT would allow for a 5th person to be listed on the reservation in the studio and a 6th person in a 1 bedroom (no age restriction). He indicated that we would have to provide the air mattress and even pointed in the area where one would fit. I questioned him on this several times as I know how Disney is about number of guests in a room and he assured me that this was 'allowed'. Not that it wouldn't be extremely crowded but I would like to know if anyone else was told this just for future reference. If we were given wrong information, I may want to email our guide to find out why he told us that. We still would have bought BLT and can't wait to stay there but it's nice to know all the facts!


----------



## spiceycat

boy can't believe he say that.

the studio is small - for 4 people it will be crowded - but 5.

where did he suggest an air mattress for the studio - can't see one - the place is tight as is.

now for the 1-bedroom and up - you do have the room.

but think you might be better off calling DVC - the toll free phone number and ask them.

they place the reservation - so they would know if 5 or 6 are allowed.

can see 6 in a 1- bedroom at BLT - but not 5 in a studio.


----------



## rlt431

I'm so excited we are heading home in  2 days.  I can't believe the time is finally here.  Looks like it is going to be crowded but that is ok.  We will have a wonderful time no matter how many people.

Staying in a studio MK view.  Would have preferred to stay in 1 bedroom but my DH and DS wanted to stay in a studio this time so we could stay longer.

I am so excited I am going to have a hard time working today and tomorrow.

BLT HERE WE COME!!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Interresting about the whole number of people in a studio.  My understanding is that it's really only the AK and BLT that can even fit 5 in a one bedroom.  They have the pull out that can sleep 2 and a pull out chair that can sleep one more.  I guess perhaps a travel crib could make the 6th person.  But they have to be under the age of 3 then I think.  We have stayed in SSR studio twice.  When the sofa bed is pulled out, the only room to lay a blow up would be in front of the sink/bathroom area.


----------



## jstarcze

Welcome Home and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## thefirebuilds

dizfan said:


> Thanks for the report.  We're looking forward to heading up there (19 days away).



o, hai... McFarland.  Not too far from the cities 

We just got back.  We stopped at the lounge on Thursday night, it was significantly busier at 11pm when we went up, maybe 5 parties altogether.  I had a rum runner and it was fantastic.

let's try real hard not to lose this space to something lame, make sure you all go visit!


----------



## thefirebuilds

rlt431 said:


> I'm so excited we are heading home in  2 days.  I can't believe the time is finally here.  Looks like it is going to be crowded but that is ok.  We will have a wonderful time no matter how many people.
> 
> Staying in a studio MK view.  Would have preferred to stay in 1 bedroom but my DH and DS wanted to stay in a studio this time so we could stay longer.
> 
> I am so excited I am going to have a hard time working today and tomorrow.
> 
> BLT HERE WE COME!!!!!!!



the 1 bedroom is pretty cool, but I think I'd trade the smaller accommodation for an MK view too... it's just ridiculously cool!


----------



## Ksp

How's the lounge at the top of the tower? We'll be there in January


----------



## thefirebuilds

Ksp said:


> How's the lounge at the top of the tower? We'll be there in January



Gorgeous.  Accessible.  Great drinks.  Generally great service.  Please make sure to use it so we dont lose it 

Kids are welcome but it has an upscale feel so make sure they behave for the other patrons


----------



## chalee94

just got back from a stay at the BLT.  lucked into a borderline MK view on the 11th floor for lake view points.  just a beautiful resort - felt very high quality.  loved the pool.  loved watching the fireworks from the TOWL (i could see the fireworks from my balcony but not the music.)

kind of expensive but worth it.


----------



## dizfan

thefirebuilds said:


> o, hai... McFarland.  Not too far from the cities
> 
> We just got back.  We stopped at the lounge on Thursday night, it was significantly busier at 11pm when we went up, maybe 5 parties altogether.  I had a rum runner and it was fantastic.
> 
> let's try real hard not to lose this space to something lame, make sure you all go visit!



Hi Racine,

We have a niece who lived in Racine, just moved to Baraboo this year.

We'll do our best to support the lounge.  We're planning to head up there the first night at BLT to see MVMCP from up there and to try the flatbreads.


----------



## New York Digger

COOL THREAD    count me in..  I was cheap and got 200 points but hey its a starter..  will celebrate Christmas down there   CAN'T WAIT


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Hi all....I tried searching for an answer to my question but had no luck ...

...we're heading down to the BLT in April.  Our friends are coming along with us for the entire trip.  We are DVC members and they are not.  Will they be able to go to the Top of The World Lounge with us??? Thx!


----------



## wisbucky

Hello neighbors  we are staying for the first time at BLT on Nov 28.  Have a 1br with a MK view. We were unfortunate that our last two nights have to be in a bay lake view.  But oh well.    We are just happy to be staying at BLT.


----------



## Sandisw

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Hi all....I tried searching for an answer to my question but had no luck ...
> 
> ...we're heading down to the BLT in April.  Our friends are coming along with us for the entire trip.  We are DVC members and they are not.  Will they be able to go to the Top of The World Lounge with us??? Thx!



If they are staying with you at BLT, then yes, they can.  If they are staying in their own room, but it was booked by you on points (or I believe cash through MS), then yes.

If they are staying on a cash reservation made by DRC, or staying at a different resort, than no.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Sandisw wrote:


> If they are staying with you at BLT, then yes, they can. If they are staying in their own room, but it was booked by you on points (or I believe cash through MS), then yes.



Sweet!  They're staying in our 2 bdrm with us!  Thx!


----------



## Ksp

thefirebuilds said:


> Gorgeous.  Accessible.  Great drinks.  Generally great service.  Please make sure to use it so we dont lose it
> 
> Kids are welcome but it has an upscale feel so make sure they behave for the other patrons


Thanks! Do we reserve a time up there?


----------



## LisaRN97

Ksp said:


> Thanks! Do we reserve a time up there?



There is a desk in the lobby and you just go there prior to going up, the CM will bring you up in the elevators.  Have fun!!!!  Don't think ressies are needed....


----------



## dizfan

wisbucky said:


> Hello neighbors  we are staying for the first time at BLT on Nov 28.  Have a 1br with a MK view. We were unfortunate that our last two nights have to be in a bay lake view.  But oh well.    We are just happy to be staying at BLT.



wisbucky, Badger alumni here.

We'll probably just miss you.  We check into Kidani on the 3rd and then into BLT on the 6th. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## DVCGeek

dizfan said:


> We'll do our best to support the lounge.  We're planning to head up there the first night at BLT to see MVMCP from up there and to try the flatbreads.



Same here- our first stay @ BLT starts *THIS COMING SUNDAY*!    4 days & counting...


----------



## DVCGeek

Sandisw said:


> but it was booked by you on points (or I believe cash through MS), then yes.



Glad to hear that; I have three studios booked on my points in Feb. (mine starts end of Jan actually), one for DW & myself (I'm the member), another for my parents, and the third for hers.  My parents may want to watch wishes from there on their second night, and we might take my inlaws up there just to have a look at the view sometime...    Her mom & dad haven't been to WDW in 20+ years so I'm working things up planning itineraries, already have ADRs, etc for us to do together.  Mine, however, go twice or more annually since my dad retired, so I'm leaving them a LOT more on their own with a few "group" things including them (they usually do 3 night trips with only 1 park day).


----------



## spiceycat

don't care how many times you have been - the TOW is definitely worth it.

You get a wonderful view!!!


----------



## DenLo

New York Digger said:


> COOL THREAD    count me in..  I was cheap and got 200 points but hey its a starter..  will celebrate Christmas down there   CAN'T WAIT



200 points sounds pretty good to me!  We bought 160 pts. then added on 50 points when we realized that at BLT that means not very many night's stay.  However we'll probably stay in a studio to save points as there is only the two of us.


----------



## SolPlyr

Is there some sort of security lock on the balcony door?


----------



## wisbucky

dizfan said:


> wisbucky, Badger alumni here.
> 
> We'll probably just miss you.  We check into Kidani on the 3rd and then into BLT on the 6th.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Dizfan  we are there til the 8th staying the last two nights in a Bay lake view. Maybe we will run into each other.     Enjoy your trip.


----------



## the who #3

we just got back from several days at blt.  we loved it!   we stayed in a 1br for 1 night and loved the fact that it had 2 complete bathrooms.  we then moved to a 2br for the remaining vacation.  3 complete baths is just about the greatest thing i could have dreamed of. 

we love blt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also, so easy to get around to other resorts and the parks.

i guess i must add-on again.


----------



## work2play

the who #3 said:


> we just got back from several days at blt.  we loved it!   we stayed in a 1br for 1 night and loved the fact that it had 2 complete bathrooms.  we then moved to a 2br for the remaining vacation.  3 complete baths is just about the greatest thing i could have dreamed of.
> 
> we love blt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also, so easy to get around to other resorts and the parks.
> 
> i guess i must add-on again.



Awesome!  Don't forget to post your room and view info in the BLT view thread here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

thelionqueen said:


> Make sure you get them before Jan 15th!!



what happens after 1/15????


----------



## DVCGeek

pinnocchiosdad said:


> what happens after 1/15????



I think that post you quoted was from 2008 and referred to the temporary 100 point minimum add-on that went into place in early 2009 for a few months; as far asI know nothing is currently announced about coming Jan. 15 (2010).


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Sold my original AKV contract last week (still have 100 points there) and just bought 160 pts at BLT. This morning. We are very excited. We hope to be able to sweeten our deal at next weeks webcast. Keep your fingers crossed for us. We paid $115 per/pt. I am hoping to do better.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

DVCGeek said:


> I think that post you quoted was from 2008 and referred to the temporary 100 point minimum add-on that went into place in early 2009 for a few months; as far asI know nothing is currently announced about coming Jan. 15 (2010).



I did see that it was an old post, I didn't realize it at the time. Thanks.


----------



## extremesoccermom

We have always wanted to stay at the Contemporary so when they offered the deal last summer we jumped in.
I just made our reservation for the free cruise and BLT MKview for next October!  We cannot wait!


----------



## DONALDLOVINDADDY

Any suggestions for a hubby who snores?  Besides the obvious (stay at pop century).  Plus I would like to bring my dog Minnie, but I don't want to keep her awake with my snoring either.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## iwrbnd

I just found this thread this morning.  We bought 270 pts at BLT.  Yesterday I mailed the forms in and made reservations for October 2010!!!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

DONALDLOVINDADDY said:


> Any suggestions for a hubby who snores?  Besides the obvious (stay at pop century).  Plus I would like to bring my dog Minnie, but I don't want to keep her awake with my snoring either.  Thanks for your help.



You could leave them both at home and then noone would hear anyone else snoring


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome home to iwrbnd!  What type of room did you book for October?


----------



## thefirebuilds

DONALDLOVINDADDY said:


> Any suggestions for a hubby who snores?  Besides the obvious (stay at pop century).  Plus I would like to bring my dog Minnie, but I don't want to keep her awake with my snoring either.  Thanks for your help.



make em sleep on the patio with the fireworks.

I had some great experiences with a couple CMs this past trip.  One was at the Wave, what's the best way to give her a gold star now that I'm home?


----------



## DVCGeek

thefirebuilds said:


> I had some great experiences with a couple CMs this past trip.  One was at the Wave, what's the best way to give her a gold star now that I'm home?



There was a really nice bus driver I wanted to do that for as well, so I'm listenitng too!  (I wrote down their name, loop, date, time, & bus # so that ought to be enough!).

I wish I would have done something like this once before, but at DL.  The powerwalk leader at Grand Cal. Hotel one morning in mid-Nov. 2008 was discussing Space Mountain CA vs. FL and Big Thunder + Matterhorn.  I was planning to skip SM in DL (I hate negative Gs / down hills / drops of more than maybe a second) but on his advice I tried and *LOVED* their SM!!!  Unforuntaely I have no idea what his name was anymore, but I could narrow it down to one or two days...


----------



## ryanshana

We just bought BLT I am over the moon w/ happiness!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

DONALDLOVINDADDY said:


> Any suggestions for a hubby who snores?  Besides the obvious (stay at pop century).  Plus I would like to bring my dog Minnie, but I don't want to keep her awake with my snoring either.  Thanks for your help.




I would say get a studio and give your wife a Grand Villa (keep the dog safe and sound at home with no snoring)


----------



## dizfan

We are checking out of BLT tomorrow.  We absolutely love BLT.  We were on the skybridge earlier.  On one side was the MK fireworks, the other side was the outdoor movie (Snow White tonight).  

We've watched the Water parade most nights.  The lounge is truly incredible.  We wish we could wake up every morning and watch the lake come to life.  Watching Epcot fireworks while I type this.

I never knew how many different activities there were on Bay Lake until this stay.  So happy we bought in.  Have to go and finish watching the Epcot fireworks.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

dizfan said:


> We are checking out of BLT tomorrow.  We absolutely love BLT.  We were on the skybridge earlier.  On one side was the MK fireworks, the other side was the outdoor movie (Snow White tonight).
> 
> We've watched the Water parade most nights.  The lounge is truly incredible.  We wish we could wake up every morning and watch the lake come to life.  Watching Epcot fireworks while I type this.
> 
> I never knew how many different activities there were on Bay Lake until this stay.  So happy we bought in.  Have to go and finish watching the Epcot fireworks.



 Whats the water parade???


----------



## thefirebuilds

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Whats the water parade???





its behind you, watch out!

it's like a venetian night thing, they have little boats that come out with lights all over them, like an octopus and a freight train.  it's no wishes but it's pretty cool


----------



## jundland

The floats even play music if wishes is not going on.


----------



## DVCGeek

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Whats the water parade???



Try this link to get a peek:  http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7715818496829823091#


----------



## katiegel

Think "spectro-magic on water"....I haven't seen it in years - but I doubt it's changed too drastically.

Oh and my husband and I bought in yesterday...we are SO excited. Although our first DVC trip may actually be to the BC (we're bringing my parents and that is their favorite...they're not huge on change)...so we shall see! Either way, November can not come soon enough!


----------



## the who #3

my favorite dvc resort yet!  i love it.

the security on the outside doors was not working when we were there and the doors were open for anyone to enter.  i did think that a little questionable but did not ask about it.


----------



## thelionqueen

Just returned from our first trip home to BLT.  The reviews and pictures I've seen so far just don't do it justice.  It is SO opulent, updated and beautiful; it was truly breathtaking.

We added on additional points on this trip (Merry Christmas to me ) as I knew we would always want a MK view.  I am now a happy DVC owner of 450 pts (320 @ BLT) which is just amazing to me, and I am so thankful.  Prior to BLT being announced, we were looking to buy in 100 points @ OKW, my how things have changed


----------



## DJGifford

We bought BLT in October 2009... our first trip home won't be til October 2010.  We used to own BWV, but sold a few years ago (what a stupid mistake)  Anyway... we are super thrilled to be at BLT... we have a 2 bedroom with the Magic Kingdom view...  I need a countdown clock, lol...

Dolores


----------



## Debrn

Just returned from 1st Home visit to BLT. Aboslutely loved it nothing like watching wishes in your slippers having a glass of wine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Debrn said:


> Just returned from 1st Home visit to BLT. Aboslutely loved it nothing like watching wishes in your slippers having a glass of wine!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ahhhhhh......cannot wait!


----------



## Cherokeezebra

Booked our first trip home today!  After 4 trips and waiting for the right time, we were able to book 11 months out today.  Week after Thanksgiving 2010, here we come!!!


----------



## ibela

We had our first trip home in Nov and absolutely LOVED it!  Before going DH kept saying "we're paying HOW many points for a 1br MK view over the weekend???" but by the time we checked out he said he didn't want to ever stay anywhere other than a 1br @ BLT!


----------



## LisaZ1113

Here I am, Here I am!!

Bought last december, taking forst BLT trip for my 30th birthday...may 7th-10th...can't wait!!


----------



## thelionqueen

ibela said:


> We had our first trip home in Nov and absolutely LOVED it!  Before going DH kept saying "we're paying HOW many points for a 1br MK view over the weekend???" but by the time we checked out he said he didn't want to ever stay anywhere other than a 1br @ BLT!




You know it's funny to read that comment.  We are booking our Summer trip, and comparing points at all resorts.  BLT MK view rooms are just about twice as much as smaller accommodations at most other resorts, but it makes no difference to me & DH!  The views, the location and amenities are worth EVERY penny...er..uh..point .


----------



## Ksp

Love, Love, Love our first stay here @BLT!!!!


----------



## SpaceRangers

Booked our first trip home today! 
Dec 2 - 11 in a 2BR MK View. Can't wait... We've been in planning mode for 2 months already.


----------



## goofygal1975

We stayed at BLT for the first time the weekend of Dec 4th in a one bedroom villa. WE LOVED IT!!!!!!!!!! Was a bit worried about the decore and if we'd like it as much as my fav..Beach Club Villas. NO WORRIES...we had a MK view and it was AMAZING!!! 

Dh and I are sneaking away for a 4 night stay in a studio MK view in 2 weeks and we're excited to explore more of the resort. really wish we had a one bedroom again...the living room/kitchen is amazing!!! 

In June, we are taking ds (will be turning 15) and my mom and staying in a 2 bedroom for a week. Can't wait for that trip and the room!!!! 

We stayed on the 11th floor and had the most amazing view of the MK/Castle!!


----------



## Cruella 66

We are proud BLT owners and bought in June...how do I know if we get a tile????

We bought in at 180.  I stayed one night in a studio in October, BLV, and it was quirky...great view, weird studio set up.  Won't do that again.

We stay in June 5 nights MK view and 2 nights BL view.  Any room suggestions?


----------



## dizfan

Cruella 66 said:


> We stay in June 5 nights MK view and 2 nights BL view.  Any room suggestions?



I would suggest looking at *work2play's thread*
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

For MK view, people typically request a high floor.

For BL view, it's a personal preference.  See work2play's thread for views that you would enjoy best and then make a request for that general area (North side even # for MK+LV, odd # for pool, South side even # for Contemporary/marina view.

One more suggestion that I've heard may be a good idea.  In addition to the request for the area, if you want to do not want a handicap accessible room, make sure to mention NO handicap accessible room with your request.  (It doesn't guarantee you won't get one, but it hopefully reduces the chance of getting one).


----------



## ElizabethG

We checked into BLT on Aug  4, opening day. We booked a cash MK view studio with the 4/3 offer in 2009. It was so beautiful. Sitting on the balcony, my DH said, "We aren't staying anywhere else."  We bought points as soon as we got home. We're taking our first DVC trip there in Oct 2010.


----------



## robinbutterfly

Are there coffee filters in the room? If so, how many? Are the coffee pots decent? Also, does the gift shop sell milk or creamer?


----------



## Debrn

robinbutterfly said:


> Are there coffee filters in the room? If so, how many? Are the coffee pots decent? Also, does the gift shop sell milk or creamer?


 

We had to buy filters we left them for the next guests.  Coffee maker was fine. We brought our own coffee, and had grocery delivery so we got filters and cream.  They did have milk and cream in the fantasia shop


----------



## BreezyBus

We are now proud owners at BLT.  Added on in Dec'09.  

Our first trip booked is in Nov'10 for DH's birthday.  He can't wait to see the MK fireworks from the balcony. 

We are actually going home next week to AKL for the first time since we purchased in Sept '08.


----------



## Girldreamer02

First trip home will be dec 8th-16th! We have a studio with a mk view and the hubby and i are stoked!


----------



## ibela

thelionqueen said:


> You know it's funny to read that comment.  We are booking our Summer trip, and comparing points at all resorts.  BLT MK view rooms are just about twice as much as smaller accommodations at most other resorts, but it makes no difference to me & DH!  The views, the location and amenities are worth EVERY penny...er..uh..point .



LOVE LOVE LOVE the location!! You just can't beat walking to MK in 5 minutes.  We didn't spend enough time in the room to care too much about the view.  I'd book 1br @ MK every single visit if I could, any view available.




Cruella 66 said:


> We are proud BLT owners and bought in June...how do I know if we get a tile????



There are no more tiles, the fountain is there with all the tiles already. Sorry.

So yesterday I just booked a last minute birthday trip to WDW for 2/3-2/6. Of course I requested a 1br @ BLT but they only had availability for Lake View on the last 2 nights, not the first. I'm waitlisted, let's hope for pixie dust. In the meantime, I took a studio (with 2 young children, should be tons of fun ) at VWL.We're more of the type that like the look and feel of BLT and are not woodsy/camping people at all.  I've never stayed there so I hope it's alright, for 3 nights I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## 2010Goofy

we had our first full trip "home" over the weekend.   The view from our room was great, we loved the lounge, and ease of access to MK. 

It was absolutely perfect for getting to the staging area both days for the marathon/half-marathon and since we could ride the monorail it was just that much less time we had to spend outside.  

We're very much looking forward to our Dec 2010 trip to show off our home away from home!


----------



## 3guysandagal

We have just returned from our first trip Home in Dec and loved  our BLT.
Location, Location, Location!
Walk to Mk and monorail to the MK resorts and Epcot was priceless.
The fireworks from the lounge were great, but a little different than what you are used to as you are viewing them from the side instead of down Main street, so the full affect is lost a bit, but still wonderful.
Head down to south end of the viewing area (closest to the Contemporary) and Epcot's Illuminations fireworks can be seen.

We did one week in a Studio, BLV, and one week in a 1BR, BLV.
Although a fabulous stay, a few things did arise that we didnt care for.

Initial check-in over at the Contemporary went fine, moving rooms halfway through was a bit of a struggle.
I'm sure it was just the CM (Francisco), but I almost went postal on him. 
He said we could not check in until 3:00, this was at 8:30am.
I know, I know, thats what check-in time says, but we all know different.
I will not go through the whole discussion here, but I have checked in to a few WDW resorts in my day, and know the drill.
I realized the room may not be ready, but I can still check in.
Nope...he is a trainer and knows how this works.
And apparently was the supervisor at the time as well.
After a few tense moments and some words, I decided to back away before causing a scene and come back after and hope for another CM.
Came back at 11am, with our 2 carts of luggage (we drove), and went back to the desk, where Florence (and Zeke!) were MORE than helpful and willing to check us in, and unsure of why Big F (as I now like to call him) would not do this earlier. 

Anyway, on to the (small) room issues.......

In the 1Br only, we could not find an internet outlet in the living room, just in the bedroom. It may be there, but we never found it.
This meant the kids had to come into the bedroom to use the computer.

Second was the gap in the bathroom doors, but this was fixed (a bit) while we were there as they moved the door stop more so as to let the door slide farther, so that was good.
I think they were doing all the rooms as we did not say anything about it.

Third, although we liked the layout of the Kitchenette in the Studio (lots of storage ), others have expressed a dislike for the kitchen and bath sinks so close. 
This didn't bother me, until my DW pointed out that when she puts her hairspray on, it goes all over the coffee maker, toaster, etc on the counter.
Something us male engineering types wouldn't have thought of. 
Another mirror, other than the one over the table and chairs, possibly in the bathroom or hall, could fix this.

Fourth, the standup safes in the closets take up too much room that could be used for suitcases, but this is only an issue in the studio, as the 1Br has 2 closets.

Finally, not a big deal, but the grab bars on the tubs in the studio (at least in ours) are already showing stains of rust running down the tilework.
I think it is more the bolts used for fastening rather than the bar itself, but in a resort that is only 4 months old, I can see a problem on the horizon.

And one last thing...lets utilize the ToTW lounge people!
It was generally empty every time we went up there, so if we don't use it, we are gonna lose it. 

Oh, and BLV, north side, higher floors, can still see MK if you look left.

All in all it was a fantastic stay and we love our BLT.....no mayo please.


----------



## robinbutterfly

3guysandagal said:


> We have just returned from our first trip Home in Dec and loved  our BLT.
> Location, Location, Location!
> Walk to Mk and monorail to the MK resorts and Epcot was priceless.
> The fireworks from the lounge were great, but a little different than what you are used to as you are viewing them from the side instead of down Main street, so the full affect is lost a bit, but still wonderful.
> Head down to south end of the viewing area (closest to the Contemporary) and Epcot's Illuminations fireworks can be seen.
> 
> We did one week in a Studio, BLV, and one week in a 1BR, BLV.
> Although a fabulous stay, a few things did arise that we didnt care for.
> 
> Initial check-in over at the Contemporary went fine, moving rooms halfway through was a bit of a struggle.
> I'm sure it was just the CM (Francisco), but I almost went postal on him.
> He said we could not check in until 3:00, this was at 8:30am.
> I know, I know, thats what check-in time says, but we all know different.
> I will not go through the whole discussion here, but I have checked in to a few WDW resorts in my day, and know the drill.
> I realized the room may not be ready, but I can still check in.
> Nope...he is a trainer and knows how this works.
> And apparently was the supervisor at the time as well.
> After a few tense moments and some words, I decided to back away before causing a scene and come back after and hope for another CM.
> Came back at 11am, with our 2 carts of luggage (we drove), and went back to the desk, where Florence (and Zeke!) were MORE than helpful and willing to check us in, and unsure of why Big F (as I now like to call him) would not do this earlier.
> 
> Anyway, on to the (small) room issues.......
> 
> In the 1Br only, we could not find an internet outlet in the living room, just in the bedroom. It may be there, but we never found it.
> This meant the kids had to come into the bedroom to use the computer.
> 
> Second was the gap in the bathroom doors, but this was fixed (a bit) while we were there as they moved the door stop more so as to let the door slide farther, so that was good.
> I think they were doing all the rooms as we did not say anything about it.
> 
> Third, although we liked the layout of the Kitchenette in the Studio (lots of storage ), others have expressed a dislike for the kitchen and bath sinks so close.
> This didn't bother me, until my DW pointed out that when she puts her hairspray on, it goes all over the coffee maker, toaster, etc on the counter.
> Something us male engineering types wouldn't have thought of.
> Another mirror, other than the one over the table and chairs, possibly in the bathroom or hall, could fix this.
> 
> Fourth, the standup safes in the closets take up too much room that could be used for suitcases, but this is only an issue in the studio, as the 1Br has 2 closets.
> 
> Finally, not a big deal, but the grab bars on the tubs in the studio (at least in ours) are already showing stains of rust running down the tilework.
> I think it is more the bolts used for fastening rather than the bar itself, but in a resort that is only 4 months old, I can see a problem on the horizon.
> 
> And one last thing...lets utilize the ToTW lounge people!
> It was generally empty every time we went up there, so if we don't use it, we are gonna lose it.
> 
> Oh, and BLV, north side, higher floors, can still see MK if you look left.
> 
> All in all it was a fantastic stay and we love our BLT.....no mayo please.



Overall, sounds like it wasn't too bad. 
Regarding the TOTW... if they would open it to ALL BLT guests, it would get busier!


----------



## 3guysandagal

robinbutterfly said:


> Overall, sounds like it wasn't too bad.
> Regarding the TOTW... if they would open it to ALL BLT guests, it would get busier!



Yes, it was a great stay.
And I agree, it would be busier and better used, and I can see it happening in the future.
I think they are now seeing that there would not be a huge "rush" to view the fireworks from there.
As long as you show one KTTW card that says DVC member, you can bring anyone up (up to 10 I think).
In the 5 or 6 times we went up, we were only asked to show one card.
We took 2 groups of friends up staying at other resorts, and 2 strangers we met in the lobby, that were DVC members, but staying at OKW.
All they wanted was to see the lounge, and asked at the DVC desk, as I happened to be standing there.
The lady at the DVC desk (not the lounge check-in desk, so they had no idea we did not know them) said they could not go up.
So I said "But I can bring them!" with a wink, and brought them over to the lounge desk and took them up.
We all had drinks in an EMPTY lounge, and their treat! 

Nobody up there......but YOU can't go up......sorry. 

Oh, and I forgot to add that I found the drinks in the lounge to be reasonably priced, for Disney.
A beer and 3 mixed drinks was about $23, and they accept TIW as well.


----------



## skyebelle

Can't  wait for our first trip home in August of this year!!!


----------



## the who #3

we are founding members at blt.    after our first trip in november, we decided that we love blt so much that we are adding on another contract there. 

the price has gone up and the incentive is not very good now tho.

we did have a lot of trouble with check in when there.  i arrived at approx 10:00am  and was given a room # and keys but told that the room was not ready.  that is standard as far as i know.  rooms are supposed to be ready at 4:00pm latest.  at 5:00pm i  was told that my room was ready but my keys would not work.  the receptionist at the "in house lobby" of the blt building told me to go back and try again.  i did and did not have any luck.  a nice cm that i found in the hall way opened my door for me and called the desk to tell them to bring me keys that worked.  i sat in my room until 6:30 waiting for keys, knowing that if i went out of the room i would not be able to get back in.  i finally got keys at 7:00pm after several more calls to the front desk and then found that they had misplaced my luggage.  it was all a really ruff day.  i do realize that if the resort is over busy these things can happen.

building security was not working at all for the first 2 days and the doors seemed to just stay open for anyone.  i do think that will be corrected someday also.

all that over------- we loved blt!  therefore we plan the add on.

we did find our tile at the fountain and also found that there was another family with the same last name, from a different state.  maybe we will meet them someday.


----------



## PrincessDez

We tried to buy at BLT back in Jan. 2008 but was told they did not know of any plans to build DVC at CR with a wink.  So, when we were back in Jan 2009 we bought 210 points (I know not a lot).  We usually go every other year, so that works out to 420 points a stay.  I have tried numerous times to book 'last minute' vacations with no success.  But we decided to go the week of Thanksgiving 2010.  I called the day of, 11 months out and booked MK view 2 bedroom.  I am soooooooo excited. We can not wait.  
After all the great comments I have read here on DIS boards we have now decided to add on another 100 points.  The price has gone up, but at least they are giving you 2009 points as an incentive which will take care of our next trip to DL.  
My son and I will be going in April of this year with his school band and staying at ASM.  I am going to be depressed every time we go by BLT knowing I could be there if not traveling as a chaperone of his group.  But if any of you happen to be at the MK on April 6th for the afternoon parade, be sure to cheer extra loud knowing there is a DVC kid in the band before the parade!


----------



## misse320

We just made our first DVC purchase.  180 pts at BLT.  Are first trip is booked for Oct 2010 and I'm not sure we can wait that long.  I'm extra excited for MNSSHP and the EPCOT food and wine.  

For this first trip we are going to have 9 people in a two bedroom.  Has anyone had adults sleeping on the pull out sofa?  Is it comfortable?


----------



## *KeepMovingForward*

misse320 said:


> We just made our first DVC purchase.  180 pts at BLT.  Are first trip is booked for Oct 2010 and I'm not sure we can wait that long.  I'm extra excited for MNSSHP and the EPCOT food and wine.
> 
> For this first trip we are going to have 9 people in a two bedroom.  Has anyone had adults sleeping on the pull out sofa?  Is it comfortable?



I have slept on the pull out sofa and can attest to the fact that is indeed very comfortable.  I would sleep on it again without hestitation if the situation called for it.  I shared it with my teenage daughter on one visit  (at 16 she's essentially an adult) and it was more than fine.


----------



## makelab

BLT convinced my wife to join.
We had been to open houses at BCV, SS, and were about to buy on DCL, but she would always get nervous, and I didn't want to push.
Our last trip, SHE was the one who inquired at the desk while I was paying for breakfast at Chef Mickey.
We are now proud owners, 250 points.  First trip in July 2010.


----------



## thelionqueen

makelab said:


> BLT convinced my wife to join.
> We had been to open houses at BCV, SS, and were about to buy on DCL, but she would always get nervous, and I didn't want to push.
> Our last trip, SHE was the one who inquired at the desk while I was paying for breakfast at Chef Mickey.
> We are now proud owners, 250 points.  First trip in July 2010.


WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!!


----------



## insoin

I am a new owner at BLT. I bought in at 170 points. I hope to buy more at some point, but I want to wait a bit and see if we want to own at another resort as well.  Our first stay will be Jan 2011 for the half marathon.


----------



## farieskisses

I would love to join this group. We bought into bay lake in march. We just got 160 points for now. Our first trip home will be October and we are super excited


----------



## MommaSnowwhite

We bought in November 2009!  So excited - we will be staying at BLT in October 2010 too!


----------



## jgus

We bought a 50 and a 75 last year... hoping these bring more on the resale market someday.


----------



## spiceycat

hey welcome everyone!!!

love BLT. been there twice - my third trip is in March.   can't wait.


----------



## spiceycat

PrincessDez said:


> So, when we were back in Jan 2009 we bought 210 points (I know not a lot).


 
that is alot - at BLT prices. only have 170 myself (60, 60, 50 points).

210 points is alot of points....

would bet that most of the BLT owners have either 160 or 200 (different miniumum at different times)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

spiceycat said:


> that is alot - at BLT prices. only have 170 myself (60, 60, 50 points).
> 
> 210 points is alot of points....
> 
> would bet that most of the BLT owners have either 160 or 200 (different miniumum at different times)



Glad to hear this. I have a 40 pt and 50 pt. Need to buy one more small contract and was wondering how many total I would need. Maybe a 60 pt?


----------



## work2play

BWV Dreamin said:


> Glad to hear this. I have a 40 pt and 50 pt. Need to buy one more small contract and was wondering how many total I would need. Maybe a 60 pt?



Give up!  You will never have "enough"  we have 320 and I wish we had more!


----------



## Tinks "SS"

Just had to share in my excitement!! we have 17 more sleeps til we get to stay at our home for the first time!! We are very excited about this trip. Needs to get here faster!!


----------



## beeadude

We bought 250 points while we were on The  DVC Member's Cruise. My DH and I stayed at BLT after the cruise. My DD,DGD, and myself will be staying @ BLT May2-May8 to celebrate DGD'S 3rd birthday. We can't wait-girl's only vacation!


----------



## Nancy F

But I'm thrilled to be able to call BLT my new home at Disney. We've been going to DW for years and staying at the GF. We got 250 pts. in Dec on our trip. Our first stay will be in April of 2010. 

Nancy


----------



## jade1

For any of you Bay Lakers curious about the "less than 7 nights/walking" issues, I had no problem today for Dec 26 arrival for 5 nights. It is a 1BR though so maybe that helped. There are 5 of us so it was actually fewer points than we would have needed at BCV, even with MK View-but more cramped in space wise. We need to be back NY Eve so BLT will be nice for MK NYE Fireworks Preview the 30th. Doing the POLY the weekend before, but may change to YC-like the EPCOT area for part of the trip.


----------



## valeriets20

Hi, I was able to get my reservation today at BLT for Dec 26-Jan 2 this morning too.  I am really very happy .


----------



## PrincessDez

spiceycat said:


> that is alot - at BLT prices. only have 170 myself (60, 60, 50 points).
> 
> 210 points is alot of points....
> 
> would bet that most of the BLT owners have either 160 or 200 (different miniumum at different times)



Thanks for making me feel better.    I really need to stop thinking I need at least 400 points.    What's wrong with me?  

And now I have 310 points.  Just signed the paperwork for an add-on of the additional 100.  I wish I felt like that was enough.  But with 2 teenage boys and only being able to travel during school holiday's and coming from California (so we never stay less than 5 nights), we really need all of those points.    At least that is what I keep telling myself.  

We are going home for Thanksgiving.  I am can NOT wait.  This is going to be the longest 10 months ever!


----------



## PrincessDez

work2play said:


> Give up!  You will never have "enough"  we have 320 and I wish we had more!



Thank you for making me feel better!


----------



## kamikazecat

PrincessDez said:


> Thanks for making me feel better.    I really need to stop thinking I need at least 400 points.    What's wrong with me?
> 
> And now I have 310 points.  Just signed the paperwork for an add-on of the additional 100.  I wish I felt like that was enough.  But with 2 teenage boys and only being able to travel during school holiday's and coming from California (so we never stay less than 5 nights), we really need all of those points.    At least that is what I keep telling myself.
> 
> We are going home for Thanksgiving.  I am can NOT wait.  This is going to be the longest 10 months ever!



I am so glad that someone else feels the same way I do. We are from Nevada and go for longer trips. We just bought 220 points at BLT and got the 2009 points as well so we are doing 13 nights in June and 2 studios (bringing my parents and sister with us) for 5 nights in December. Now I think I need 440 points every year.


----------



## TBLaube

PrincessDez-I understand your point.  I live in San Diego and have boys ages 14 and 9.  I can only do summer trips and we don't like to stay for less than 8 nights so we can hit the parks, DQ, and water parks with a day of rest. I always feel like I NEED(as opposed to WANT...haha) more points. Luckily we are content staying in a studio so that makes it much easier and only need to tap into a small amount of a different year's points. I know that when we do go and stay in a one bedroom, it is going to be tough going back to a studio! We don't need a full kitchen because my idea of a vacation requires me not be cooking and cleaning.  I sure would like that whirlpool tub though and the washer and dryer.  With baggage fees we don't overpack too much and I end up doing some laundry midtrip.  SSR was really convenient for this at the Grandstand Pool since it was right there. Hopefully BLT will be as simple. 
I can't wait for our summer trip in July.  It can't come soon enough! I am so excited to be staying at our 'Home'.


----------



## JackieKD

We just bought in December (160 pts) and booked our first trip this morning!  Happy to be able to go over NYE next year.  DH and I are already talking about adding on ...


----------



## Austinexs

Booked our first trip to BLT this morning.  Can't wait we are arriving 12/30/10.  Just in time for New Years!!!  This will be our first trip as DVC members.  We bought in on our trip back in December 09'.


----------



## 3amigos

Hi everyone,

we jut returned from our first trip home to BLT yesterday. We Loved BLT is was beautiful and so convenient. My only complaint was Bay Cove Pool. Te pool area itself was beautiful but because of the design of the building by 1:00 the pool was totally in the shade which made it very chilly.Maybe in the spring and summer months that will change. We ended up going over to the Contemporary pool which was awesome. We love our new home and are so happy we bought there.


----------



## PrincessDez

TBLaube said:


> PrincessDez-I understand your point.  I live in San Diego and have boys ages 14 and 9.  I can only do summer trips and we don't like to stay for less than 8 nights so we can hit the parks, DQ, and water parks with a day of rest. I always feel like I NEED(as opposed to WANT...haha) more points. Luckily we are content staying in a studio so that makes it much easier and only need to tap into a small amount of a different year's points. I know that when we do go and stay in a one bedroom, it is going to be tough going back to a studio! We don't need a full kitchen because my idea of a vacation requires me not be cooking and cleaning.  I sure would like that whirlpool tub though and the washer and dryer.  With baggage fees we don't overpack too much and I end up doing some laundry midtrip.  SSR was really convenient for this at the Grandstand Pool since it was right there. Hopefully BLT will be as simple.
> I can't wait for our summer trip in July.  It can't come soon enough! I am so excited to be staying at our 'Home'.



Someone who understands me.    Once your boys get a little older you may NEED (again need, not want.......hee hee ) that one bedroom.    We also own a 2 bedroom with Westin in Maui and now we can't go back to a one bedroom.  It's an addiction.  LOL.  I love the fact that we can stay a whole week and really enjoy the place.  And as the boys get older there is room to one day (hopefully 10+ years from now) bring their wives someday.  I am also like you and I do not like to cook on vacation.  In fact, we tend to do the DDP so we just have some breakfast items on hand.  
I am glad to hear you enjoyed the SSR.  It seems to be the one resort there is usually availabilty in.  I am glad to know it is a good option if we ever do a last minute trip.  
Since you are so close to Disneyland, have you stayed at the Grand Californian Villas yet?  They seem to take a lot of points.
Let us know how your July trip home goes.  Have fun!


----------



## PrincessDez

kamikazecat said:


> I am so glad that someone else feels the same way I do. We are from Nevada and go for longer trips. We just bought 220 points at BLT and got the 2009 points as well so we are doing 13 nights in June and 2 studios (bringing my parents and sister with us) for 5 nights in December. Now I think I need 440 points every year.



Yippee!  Have a great trip!!


----------



## Nancy F

3amigos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we jut returned from our first trip home to BLT yesterday. We Loved BLT is was beautiful and so convenient. My only complaint was Bay Cove Pool. Te pool area itself was beautiful but because of the design of the building by 1:00 the pool was totally in the shade which made it very chilly.Maybe in the spring and summer months that will change. We ended up going over to the Contemporary pool which was awesome. We love our new home and are so happy we bought there.



Glad you had a nice stay at BLT. What kind of room did you have?
Nancy


----------



## Mom2BCCC

We will be at BLT 2/28-3/5 in a LV 2BR and LV studio .  We have 5 adults and 4 princesses ages 4 - 6.  I can't believe we are at 3 1/2 weeks to go.

I'm not a coffee drinker but my brother and sister in law want to make coffee in the room.  Could anyone tell me what type of filter she should get for the coffee maker?  I assume the coffee makers in the 2BR and studio are the same?

TIA
Barbara


----------



## thefirebuilds

I took just some left over filters and mashed em in there.  IIRC though I had cone style filters and the machine is a flat bottomed unit.


----------



## DVCTrio

We are very excited to have purchased the DVC at Bay Lake Towers.  We just bought 200 points for myself, wife and daughter.  Scheduled our first BLT trip during "Jersey" week in Nov.  We did it up...2 bedroom Magic Kingdom view...hosting the grand parents.  We're pretty excited!


----------



## ssawka

Nancy F said:


> Glad you had a nice stay at BLT. What kind of room did you have?
> Nancy



8-12 cup round basket type.


----------



## jstarcze

DVCTrio said:


> We are very excited to have purchased the DVC at Bay Lake Towers.  We just bought 200 points for myself, wife and daughter.  Scheduled our first BLT trip during "Jersey" week in Nov.  We did it up...2 bedroom Magic Kingdom view...hosting the grand parents.  We're pretty excited!



Welcome Home Neighbor and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Just back from BLT. We loved it so much we have a AKV contract up for sale. Cross your fingers for us that it sells fast.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

A question - are all the bathroom doors in a dedicated 2BR the sliding barn type like they have in the studios?  I was thinking maybe the master has a different type?  I'm just concerned after my stay in a studio that my 80 yo mother would have a very hard time with those doors.  The one in my studio did not slide easily.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Just back from BLT. We loved it so much we have a AKV contract up for sale. Cross your fingers for us that it sells fast.



Wow that must have been a great trip! Why sell AKV? Just curious. I have yet to use my points at BLT.


----------



## ssawka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A question - are all the bathroom doors in a dedicated 2BR the sliding barn type like they have in the studios?  I was thinking maybe the master has a different type?  I'm just concerned after my stay in a studio that my 80 yo mother would have a very hard time with those doors.  The one in my studio did not slide easily.



I know in the 1BR the Master Bath has a sliding door, so I imagine it's the same for the 2BR.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

I guess since I purchased the second day, it was time to get my name in this thread. Welcome Home fellow BLTers.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow that must have been a great trip! Why sell AKV? Just curious. I have yet to use my points at BLT.



I'm curious too, as I plan on using my non-BLT points (7 mos out willing, that is) for most of our trips...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ssawka said:


> I know in the 1BR the Master Bath has a sliding door, so I imagine it's the same for the 2BR.



That's what I was afraid of.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow that must have been a great trip! Why sell AKV? Just curious. I have yet to use my points at BLT.



Unfortunately I have not had the same luck at the 7 month window.


----------



## thelionqueen

WilsonFlyer said:


> I guess since I purchased the second day, it was time to get my name in this thread. Welcome Home fellow BLTers.



Welcome Home Neighbor!!!!  You were the main reason I got my BLT DP's in 2008 
I was ready to buy day 1 to be a founding member, but had to choose either being a founding member or use my 20% off CM discount, needless to say, I chose the discount 
I am terribly jealous of not being able to be a founding member though!  I did look at the fountain at all the names, knowing mine should've been there..oh well..que sera, sera.  I got my disount and developer points (cry me a river right? )


----------



## thelionqueen

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Just back from BLT. We loved it so much we have a AKV contract up for sale. Cross your fingers for us that it sells fast.




Here's some pixie dust hoping that it sells fast for you! 

I am also one of those that lives by the mantra "buy where you want to stay" so I can understand why you would want to sell one contract for another


----------



## the who #3

we are founding members and when looking around the fountain i discovered another family with the same last name.  i am glad i put something else on my fountain tile besides the last name.  otherwize i would not be able to tell the difference!

it took a while, but i found the tile and the children were so pleased to have their name there.


----------



## exwdwcm

Hi, we're new to DVC!  but not new to the DIS! lol

We just purchased 200 points at BLT.   We are already booked for a 1bedroom lake view for 12/4-12/11 and can't wait.    We just sent in our contract on Monday.  

We can't wait to experience BLT for the first time.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

exwdwcm said:


> Hi, we're new to DVC!  but not new to the DIS! lol
> 
> We just purchased 200 points at BLT.   We are already booked for a 1bedroom lake view for 12/4-12/11 and can't wait.    We just sent in our contract on Monday.
> 
> We can't wait to experience BLT for the first time.



WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## 88golf88

We just bought a "piece of the magic"!!! We are proud owners of Bay Lake Towers!! Cant wait until our trip in October!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

the who #3 said:


> we are founding members and when looking around the fountain i discovered another family with the same last name.  i am glad i put something else on my fountain tile besides the last name.  otherwize i would not be able to tell the difference!
> 
> it took a while, but i found the tile and the children were so pleased to have their name there.



We were there last week and took a walk around the fountain. It killed me that I own 160pts at BLT and my name is not on the fountain.


----------



## Montigar

Hi all, We bought into BLT on our last trip to WDW last November. We will be going home come May for the first time.


----------



## Disneydonnam

exwdwcm said:


> Hi, we're new to DVC!  but not new to the DIS! lol
> 
> We just purchased 200 points at BLT.   We are already booked for a 1bedroom lake view for 12/4-12/11 and can't wait.    We just sent in our contract on Monday.
> 
> We can't wait to experience BLT for the first time.



We are booked Lake View for Dec. 5th-12th.


----------



## jstarcze

exwdwcm said:


> Hi, we're new to DVC!  but not new to the DIS! lol
> 
> We just purchased 200 points at BLT.   We are already booked for a 1bedroom lake view for 12/4-12/11 and can't wait.    We just sent in our contract on Monday.
> 
> We can't wait to experience BLT for the first time.





88golf88 said:


> We just bought a "piece of the magic"!!! We are proud owners of Bay Lake Towers!! Cant wait until our trip in October!!





Montigar said:


> Hi all, We bought into BLT on our last trip to WDW last November. We will be going home come May for the first time.



Welcome Home Neighbors and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## 1967 shelby gt 350

Hello, We bought 220 points in January and have a 1 bedroom trip planned.  We have not seen it yet.  At Christmas our brother and sister-in-law showed us their purchase materials and said it was really nice.  They saw it in early December when they were there.  We really like  Poly concierge and thought long and hard about committing to this.  The main reason was getting a 1 bedroom and having more privacy.  Our kids are older and they want their privacy just as much as we do.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

1967 shelby gt 350 said:


> Hello, We bought 220 points in January and have a 1 bedroom trip planned.  We have not seen it yet.  At Christmas our brother and sister-in-law showed us their purchase materials and said it was really nice.  They saw it in early December when they were there.  We really like  Poly concierge and thought long and hard about committing to this.  The main reason was getting a 1 bedroom and having more privacy.  Our kids are older and they want their privacy just as much as we do.



Don't forget the 2nd bathroom and washer and dryer.


----------



## 1967 shelby gt 350

Yes, the 2nd bathroom and a washer and dryer were benefits we also liked.  Even though it looks like a great full kitchen, I am spoiled by the Poly concierge food offerings.  But, the price to stay there is just getting too out of hand for us.  We figure it will be worth the effort to make most of our meals and eat out only at our two favorite places-Le Cellier and Chef Mickeys.  Since we have been there so many times, we tend to be at the resort a lot of the time we are there.


----------



## thelionqueen

pinnocchiosdad said:


> We were there last week and took a walk around the fountain. It killed me that I own 160pts at BLT and my name is not on the fountain.



I totally understand what you mean!!  When I was actually able to get the tile, I had to pick one benefit over another, and it was NOT easy!!

The only thing that made me feel better is to know that the founding members didn't get much at all in the area of discounts, developer points and more.  They did get their name on the fountain, which I was terribly jealous of, but I'm happy with what I got, so it all works out


----------



## Hans Moleman

Just purchased 240 points at Bay Lake.

Booked a 2 bedroom in November for 10 days


----------



## jstarcze

Hans Moleman said:


> Just purchased 240 points at Bay Lake.
> 
> Booked a 2 bedroom in November for 10 days



Welome Home Neighbor and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just booked a one bedroom MK view in early May.  Anything special to request ?  I know with the Bay Lake view it was suggested to request an "even" numbered room.   Any special tips/suggestions for MK view ?  This will be our first trip "home". 

Thanks

Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just booked a one bedroom MK view in early May.  Anything special to request ?  I know with the Bay Lake view it was suggested to request an "even" numbered room.   Any special tips/suggestions for MK view ?  This will be our first trip "home".
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maria



Yay Maria!  After staying in a studio I got a better idea of views.  Personally I'd ask for a room that ends in xx20 for the 1BR.  And a high floor.  The only other MK view 1BR's are going to be rooms that ends in xx26 which is the lock off to the studio I was in (7428).  If you get assigned a xx26 then a higher floor will definitely be the best or you may have some obstruction from the front of the building awning.  Apparently they designate a room on the 3rd floor as MK view and you really only start getting a clear view from the 4th - and I'm iffy on that since I had the 4th floor.  5th would be the lowest I'd prefer to go for the xx26.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Great info Kathy !  Thanks so much !!!

Maria


----------



## Jamoky

Hey everyone,

I am definitely in. We just bought 210 points at BLT in '09 and are planning our first trip to BLT in July. My mother has owned at VB since 2002 and I have stayed at almost every DVC resort. Beach Club used to be my favourite but I was so impressed with the BLT models and my family is SO psyched to be a part of the Bay Lake Family. WOohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## 2Xited4Disney

I'll be there in 7 days!


----------



## Nancy F

How is the Mousekeeping??? I want to get extra days and don't want to pay if all they do is drop towels in my room. If we pay for it... will it be a full cleaning? And what is their idea of a full cleaning???  And does anybody know what they charge? 
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## cricketjamest

We recently booked a one bedroom LV for our first trip "home" in October. 
Since this is our first trip to BLT, I wasn't sure what to request with regards to the elevators and sky bridge. We will most likely be using both frequently, but I didn't want to limit our room assignment.  Is distance such between the rooms and elevators/sky bridge that I need to include our preference in a request?


----------



## crcurton

cricketjamest said:


> We recently booked a one bedroom LV for our first trip "home" in October.
> Since this is our first trip to BLT, I wasn't sure what to request with regards to the elevators and sky bridge. We will most likely be using both frequently, but I didn't want to limit our room assignment.  Is distance such between the rooms and elevators/sky bridge that I need to include our preference in a request?



Wanting to know the answer to this too!


----------



## ssawka

cricketjamest said:


> We recently booked a one bedroom LV for our first trip "home" in October.
> Since this is our first trip to BLT, I wasn't sure what to request with regards to the elevators and sky bridge. We will most likely be using both frequently, but I didn't want to limit our room assignment.  Is distance such between the rooms and elevators/sky bridge that I need to include our preference in a request?



I would say something in the 20's or 30 would be closest to the sky bridge and one set of elevators.  I belive the rooms run down from CR.  In other words, the unit closest to the CR are xx30 and then count down from there.  We were in 7326 and that was the third room starting from the CR side.  I forgot to look, but I think the odd number rooms (LVs) are the same.  If you don't care about the view, I would say something on the second or third floor would be perfect because it will only be a flight or two up to the skybridge or a flight or two down to the ground floor.


----------



## Redbunny

Bought BLT back in October,my husband fell in love with the place, not what I was expecting. He can still surprise me after 14 years.  Our girls are so excited about our first trip home this December for the Holidays



DH ME DD8DD5


----------



## DVCGeek

The Skybridge is next to the 5th floor south elevator bank, right around the 30s rooms.  I'd simply ask for "Near Skybridge"; that should kill two birds with one stone!  I thought I had a picture of that area, but I can't find it now...


----------



## DVCGeek

ssawka said:


> We were in 7326 and that was the third room starting from the CR side.



I think you were in the room I "own" a piece of; BLT "Unit 13A".    What did you think of it?  MK view 1-BR lockoff, right?  Have any pics from the balcony?  

My inlaws stayed in studios 7228 (SV) and I was in 7728 (MK view) back in Feb., so right around that area!


----------



## ssawka

DVCGeek said:


> I think you were in the room I "own" a piece of; BLT "Unit 13A".    What did you think of it?  MK view 1-BR lockoff, right?  Have any pics from the balcony?
> 
> My inlaws stayed in studios 7228 (SV) and I was in 7728 (MK view) back in Feb., so right around that area!



The room was fine, but I did complain about this being a MK view room.  Basically, you can see SM and the castle from the living room, but you're low enough that the monorail and the parking lot are a distraction.  Also, from the patio the awning support for BLT blocks your view of the MK.  After complaining, DVD did contact me and made ammends.  They also said that some of the rooms are being re-evaluated and may change categories.


----------



## DVCGeek

ssawka said:


> The room was fine, but I did complain about this being a MK view room.  Basically, you can see SM and the castle from the living room, but you're low enough that the monorail and the parking lot are a distraction.  Also, from the patio the awning support for BLT blocks your view of the MK.  After complaining, DVD did contact me and made ammends.  They also said that some of the rooms are being re-evaluated and may change categories.



Makes sense; it would be REALLY nice if DVC would publish an OFFICIAL chart of where which room views are, especially if they re-arrange them!

BTW, here is the view from my inlaws room # 7228 <SV studio>:






And here are some from 5 floors up off my balcony in 7728 <MK view studio>:


----------



## bord1niowa

We're here now and on the 10th floor MK view.  It was nice the first couple of nights but the parking lot is the greatest part of your view even that high up.  IF we come to this hotel again, and that is a big IF, we will probably get a lake view, nicer view in my opinion.  The "IF" I mentioned comes to me because maybe we're not exactly the type of people for the Bay Lake.  For instance, we are the only people above the age of 10 with a funny hat or pin lanyards that we have seen.  We like to have a fun time while on vacation, be whacky, who cares, type of people.  We usually stay at Fort Wilderness and have fallen in love with it.  We will be trying out Animal Kingdom lodge for this next week, we'll see how that goes.  I think we may like the Theming there.  IMHO


----------



## ssawka

bord1niowa said:


> We're here now and on the 10th floor MK view.  It was nice the first couple of nights but the parking lot is the greatest part of your view even that high up.  IF we come to this hotel again, and that is a big IF, we will probably get a lake view, nicer view in my opinion.  The "IF" I mentioned comes to me because maybe we're not exactly the type of people for the Bay Lake.  For instance, we are the only people above the age of 10 with a funny hat or pin lanyards that we have seen.  We like to have a fun time while on vacation, be whacky, who cares, type of people.  We usually stay at Fort Wilderness and have fallen in love with it.  We will be trying out Animal Kingdom lodge for this next week, we'll see how that goes.  I think we may like the Theming there.  IMHO



Well, let's see, comparing Fort Wilderness to BLT, aren't those on opposite ends of the Disney spectrum.  Not that there is anything wrong with Ft. Wilderness, but you are basically saying that you prefer a campground to a deluxe hotel.  To each his own!  The nice thing about Disney is that there are accommodations for all tastes.  BTW, did you happen to read the name of this thread?  You are basically insulting a property that most readers of this thread own at.  Are you just trying to start a flame war?


----------



## bord1niowa

I'm not insulting Bay Lake, it's just not my cup of tea.  I have never really been one to go the deluxe route and I wanted to try it.  It is a nice hotel.  Just not for me.  BTW I also own at Bay Lake Towers.


----------



## ssawka

bord1niowa said:


> I'm not insulting Bay Lake, it's just not my cup of tea.  I have never really been one to go the deluxe route and I wanted to try it.  It is a nice hotel.  Just not for me.  BTW I also own at Bay Lake Towers.



Sorry, maybe I overreacted.  It's a shame that you bought at a resort that you don't really care for.


----------



## bord1niowa

It's ok, that's why we bought, not just for Bay Lake but being able to stay at many others, including using our points for Fort Wilderness if we choose.    All just one big happy Disney family!


----------



## Plucker001

We're owners. Joined DVC last year as soon as they made the announcement! Two trips already (8/09 and 11/09). Love it!!!


----------



## spiceycat

bord1niowa said:


> I'm not insulting Bay Lake, it's just not my cup of tea.  I have never really been one to go the deluxe route and I wanted to try it.  It is a nice hotel.  Just not for me.  BTW I also own at Bay Lake Towers.



if you don't like blt it would be best to sell it and buy something you love.

although might wait at least a year before selling it. It might sell out by then and you can get more money.


----------



## bord1niowa

Yes, my feeling is it is a good investment.  As the only DVC on the monorail line for easy access to much of what people like about WDW, ie. restaurants and MK, I also believe it will go up in value at some point.  I am not unhappy with my purchase of BLT.  I also invest in overseas companies, doesn't mean I don't like the U.S.   lol


----------



## mla1977

I love bay lake tower!!!!  I stayed there on Sunday night and I would move there if I had the money for it!   This is the best purchase I ever made.


----------



## thelionqueen

I agree, the MK view is awful, terrible and TOTALLY not worth the points.  Everyone should try for a lake or standard view...cough...cough..


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

thelionqueen said:


> I agree, the MK view is awful, terrible and TOTALLY not worth the points.  Everyone should try for a lake or standard view...cough...cough..



Yup...not worth it at all...     (heehee)


----------



## Andyram16

My DW and I are proud owners of 200pts at BLT, we just took our first trip to BLT in February and loved it, we had a two bedroom lakeview and cant say enough about how beutiful and comfortable we were we did not want to leave. Cant wait until our next trip home.


----------



## bumbershoot

thelionqueen said:


> I agree, the MK view is awful, terrible and TOTALLY not worth the points.  Everyone should try for a lake or standard view...cough...cough..



And I think that everyone who has a 2 bedroom booked in early December should change their dates or resort...  Trust me, it just won't be fun in that size room, at BLT, in early December!


----------



## thelionqueen

Andyram16 said:


> My DW and I are proud owners of 200pts at BLT, we just took our first trip to BLT in February and loved it, we had a two bedroom lakeview and cant say enough about how beutiful and comfortable we were we did not want to leave. Cant wait until our next trip home.



WELCOME HOME!!!! 

Glad you enjoyed your stay, we did too!!  While we were there, DH and I were trying to figure out how many nights we could stay there if we bought the max points.  We laughed because we coudn't afford it, but what sweet bliss to dream about it!!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

mla1977 said:


> I love bay lake tower!!!!  I stayed there on Sunday night and I would move there if I had the money for it!   This is the best purchase I ever made.



Actually the prefered view from BLT is SSR, reserve early, you will love it there!!!


----------



## SpaceRangers

bumbershoot said:


> And I think that everyone who has a 2 bedroom booked in early December should change their dates or resort...  Trust me, it just won't be fun in that size room, at BLT, in early December!



Hey... I resemble that remark.


----------



## mla1977

bumbershoot said:


> And I think that everyone who has a 2 bedroom booked in early December should change their dates or resort...  Trust me, it just won't be fun in that size room, at BLT, in early December!



Ditto for studios, any studios...


----------



## helloconnie

bumbershoot said:


> And I think that everyone who has a 2 bedroom booked in early December should change their dates or resort... Trust me, it just won't be fun in that size room, at BLT, in early December!


 
Whewww!  I guess I am safe then.  I have a 1 br MK view booked for the second weekend in December.  

I can't wait!

BTW...1st trip home to BLT is in 2 months, 2 weeks, & 2 days.  But whose counting....


----------



## bumbershoot

SpaceRangers said:


> Hey... I resemble that remark.



Lucky duck!

I hadn't done the calculations, and just figured BLT was out for our first trip out there (yes we bought before seeing BLT, and even before going to WDW), and then hubby said "I think we should stay at Bay Lake in the big room while the family is with us", which meant I had to look at the numbers (to see if we could have the *rest* of our family vacation after using the points on that), and...gol-darnit, it worked!  

I felt like such a dimwit calling, something like 2 months after we could/should have called, trying to get something at such a popular time.    If only I'd run the numbers before!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

thelionqueen said:


> I agree, the MK view is awful, terrible and TOTALLY not worth the points.  Everyone should try for a lake or standard view...cough...cough..



I agree, there was this big bright castle in our window that kept us awake all night. And every evening we had to look at an annoying fireworks show from our living rooom couch. I highly recommend staying at another resort.


----------



## daisygirl902

I bought 200 pts at BLT back in August - I fell totally in love with the model room!  

My first trip "home" to BLT is the night before my Disney wedding - 1 bdrm Standard for Sept 21 for me and my bridal party!  The rest of the wedding week we decided to stay at BWV in standard studios because we are letting his parents stay with our points too, and BLT would have used up a few too many for my liking (I still can't believe I got 2 Standard view studios at 7 months)...

But THEN after our 4 day honeymoon cruise (DCL of course - lol) we are returning to spend the last 3 days of our honeymoon at "home" in a Standard view Studio....

I am so darned excited, and so happy I bought at BLT.  Can't wait till next year at this time when I can indulge in my "addonitis" and get me the extra 50-75 points I want to make my life complete (for now...cough cough )...


----------



## dcfromva

ssawka said:


> The room was fine, but I did complain about this being a MK view room.  Basically, you can see SM and the castle from the living room, but you're low enough that the monorail and the parking lot are a distraction.  Also, from the patio the awning support for BLT blocks your view of the MK.  After complaining, DVD did contact me and made ammends.  They also said that some of the rooms are being re-evaluated and may change categories.



  We stayed at BLT with a MK view for a weekend visit back in FEB for a special occassion.   It was on the 4th floor.    The view during the day was okay, but at night the lights in the parking lot dominated the view.   I don't think it was worth the extra points.   Our flight was cancelled when it was time to go home and we couldn't get a flight for two more days.  We were lucky enough to get two more nights in a Bay Lake view which turned out to be across the hall (on the 4th floor).   Technically, you could see bits of Bay Lake, but the lake view was mostly obstucted by the bamboo trees in the court yard.  I didn't see much difference in the lake view from the std view room we had two floors below  (about the same location) on a previous visit.
   The other thing is folks outside can see you quite well when you have the curtains open and you are walking around your room.  So, we ended up keeping the curtains closed for a good part of the day.

   When we make a reservation, we don't generally make any specific room requests and just take potluck.   When paying a premium price for a view, I don't think you should have to go into elaborate requests in order to get a decent view.     I am glad they are re-evaluating the categories.  Even so, I doubt we will pay the extra points for a MK view in the future.


----------



## Cruella 66

We are using our BLT ownership for our first trip as a family in June.  We have 5 days MK view and 2 days BL view.  So I am hearing higher than the 4th floor for MK view???


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Cruella 66 said:


> We are using our BLT ownership for our first trip as a family in June.  We have 5 days MK view and 2 days BL view.  So I am hearing higher than the 4th floor for MK view???



There are many posts stating which floors have the good views. But its not like you can walk up to the checkin desk and ask for a specific room, is it???


----------



## DVCGeek

pinnocchiosdad said:


> There are many posts stating which floors have the good views. But its not like you can walk up to the checkin desk and ask for a specific room, is it???



You can make a general request prior to check in and when you do check in you can always ASK if you could get a different room.  Weather it will be available or not is a completely different story.  you room was most likely already assigned, especially if you did online check-in so changing to something else may or may not happen.  Personally, I've always just taken what I was offered, except in the past when I stayed in Values I always asked for a King room (requested with my ressie and asked again at check-in) but never got one...


----------



## Mommee

Did I join this yet? I meant to join..pardon me if I already did..had surgery recently and got some good drugs this time 

We just got our paperwork yesterday for our new BLT contract and were able to book a one-bedroom lake view for our upcoming trip (before you ask..my oldest isn't going on this trip).  Would've loved MK view but it wasn't available.   
We used to own at SSR but toured the BLT models and fell in love   Odd because we hated the pictures and expected to confirm our feelings!


----------



## kenny

Just back from 1st BLT stay and all I can say is WOW.  We added on when the resort 1st went on sale.

The minute we walked into the CR (not ever BLT), my wife looked at me and said, we are adding on again.

Once we walked into our room, it was a done deal.  11th floor, castle right in the middle of the window. AMAZING!  had poly castle view once but this blew it away.  Could see part of every land from our room. I told my wife, if Disney wanted to sell this resort out fast, they should comp every disney resort guest 1 night in our room.  Once you see that view you can't help but purchase!

Sure enough, before we left we called our guide and added on again.  Decided this is where we want to be.  While we still have out SSR contract, majority of our points are now BLT.  At some point would love to sell SSR (love it but can get it at 7 months) and make them all BLT.

the extra points for the MK view are SOOOOOO worth it. Of course we had a high floor. From the lower floors maybe I wouldn't feel the same way.


----------



## DVCGeek

kenny said:


> the extra points for the MK view are SOOOOOO worth it. Of course we had a high floor. From the lower floors maybe I wouldn't feel the same way.



7th floor MK view room 7728 (studio( I had about a month ago was OK but not really exceptional in my book, and I'm on the fence if it was worth the extra points.  Looking directly ahead we had a great view of the monorail.  Looking right you could see the castle from the balcony and from the right spot on the sofa:





However, my inlaws were in Standard View room 7228 (another studio, 5 floors directly below) had this view when looking to the right:





So was my room worth 21 points per night when theirs was only 15?  (6 points is 40% more!) Tough call.  Granted I think they had a very nice room for a SV, but that is indeed the view they had.  My parents were on the 4th floor and could see fireworks from the balcony in their SV studio!

Anyway, I did like watching the monorails go by though...  It would be nice if upper floor MK view was actually a booking category; the top several sound like they might be SIGNIFICANTLY better.

Of course, for theme park views NOTHING at BLT can match VGC since it is SOOO close.  The castle seems small from BLT I thought, just not as intimate as VGC is.  Then again, if nothing at CA interests you (or you only travel to WDW) that doesn't mean much!  Glad I own at both.


----------



## Nancy F

kenny said:


> Just back from 1st BLT stay and all I can say is WOW.  We added on when the resort 1st went on sale.
> 
> The minute we walked into the CR (not ever BLT), my wife looked at me and said, we are adding on again.
> 
> Once we walked into our room, it was a done deal.  11th floor, castle right in the middle of the window. AMAZING!  had poly castle view once but this blew it away.  Could see part of every land from our room. I told my wife, if Disney wanted to sell this resort out fast, they should comp every disney resort guest 1 night in our room.  Once you see that view you can't help but purchase!
> 
> Sure enough, before we left we called our guide and added on again.  Decided this is where we want to be.  While we still have out SSR contract, majority of our points are now BLT.  At some point would love to sell SSR (love it but can get it at 7 months) and make them all BLT.
> 
> the extra points for the MK view are SOOOOOO worth it. Of course we had a high floor. From the lower floors maybe I wouldn't feel the same way.



And what kind? Studio? One bedroom?? Would love to ask for that room when we go. 

Nancy


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kenny said:


> the extra points for the MK view are SOOOOOO worth it. Of course we had a high floor. From the lower floors maybe I wouldn't feel the same way.



You were one of the lucky one's kenny - congratulations!  I, like DVCGeek had one of the xx28 studios - 4th floor, MK view.  Not so hot and it didn't induce any adding on.

It's really not to bring you down but an FYI to not be surprised in the future that you probably won't always get the grand view you had on your first trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It's really not to bring you down but an FYI to not be surprised in the future that you probably won't always get the grand view you had on your first trip.



This is exactly what I'm thinking Kathy.  I've been following the threads about views.  I think Kenny probably had a terrific view but I also think it's pretty much sheer luck to get a MK view that awesome.  I agree, some of the standard and lake views look just as good if not better than some of the MK views.  I'll be there for the first time in May.  Hoping for the best............

Maria


----------



## ssawka

DVCGeek said:


> 7th floor MK view room 7728 (studio( I had about a month ago was OK but not really exceptional in my book, and I'm on the fence if it was worth the extra points.  Looking directly ahead we had a great view of the monorail.  Looking right you could see the castle from the balcony and from the right spot on the sofa:
> 
> However, my inlaws were in Standard View room 7228 (another studio, 5 floors directly below) had this view when looking to the right:
> 
> 
> So was my room worth 21 points per night when theirs was only 15?  (6 points is 40% more!) Tough call.  Granted I think they had a very nice room for a SV, but that is indeed the view they had.  My parents were on the 4th floor and could see fireworks from the balcony in their SV studio!
> 
> Anyway, I did like watching the monorails go by though...  It would be nice if upper floor MK view was actually a booking category; the top several sound like they might be SIGNIFICANTLY better.
> 
> Of course, for theme park views NOTHING at BLT can match VGC since it is SOOO close.  The castle seems small from BLT I thought, just not as intimate as VGC is.  Then again, if nothing at CA interests you (or you only travel to WDW) that doesn't mean much!  Glad I own at both.



That was why I complained after our trip in January.  I booked a MK view and I was 1 floor above your in-laws, in what would be the ajoining 1 BR (2326).  So imagine paying that 40% more for your in-laws view.


----------



## DVCGeek

ssawka said:


> I booked a MK view and I was 1 floor above your in-laws, in what would be the ajoining 1 BR (2326).



You mean 7326, right?  If so, I own that doorknob!  :  That and 7328 (the studio next door) make up Unit 13A and I have a 0.8147% interest (160 points) in it!    Sorry to hear it was a MK view in name only though...  Can't help ya' there!


----------



## spiceycat

boy though the 7th floor was okay. so need to change and tell people to go higher.

the standard views stop at the 5th floor. 

the monrail is directly across from the 7th floor right? 

got a studio standard for Dec - hope get 5th floor north side room again.


----------



## BEANTOWNDR7

We bought our 1st BLT last March (09) and are finally getting to use it this October, for our DD7 birthday.  We booked a MK view so we can enjoy the views and possible fireworks.  From reading the posts, what floors are the best for MK views?  My kids are so excited and I don't want to disappoint if we are on lower levels, like it will make a difference anyways.  

Also, if anyone has checked in online already, can you request certain floors?

thanks


----------



## disneychic

We did an add on at BLT in 2009, (100 pts.) but we don't have a reservation there until next Feb.  We also just did an add on last month of AKV, and due to the addtion of the AKV points we decided to get another wdw vacation in this May (otherwise it would have been a LONG wait until our February visit!)


----------



## pwiedower

Just wanted to say hello, my wife and I bought into BLT last January and will be staying in a 2 BR MK view in Sept.  We cannot wait and are already talking about adding on


----------



## Mommee

pwiedower said:


> Just wanted to say hello, my wife and I bought into BLT last January and will be staying in a 2 BR MK view in Sept.  We cannot wait and are already talking about adding on



 Welcome! our first stay is approaching rapidly and we can't wait, either!


----------



## Plucker001

Just got back from a week stay 3/13-3/20. Had Bay Lake View, Room 7817-awesome view, pretty much in the middle of the building-looking out the windows from a sitting position, all you could see was the lake. If you stood on the balcony or all the way at the windows, then you could see other people's rooms. It was beautiful watching the sunrise, also a great view of the Electrical Water Pageant.

One complaint-the room was DIRTY! This is our 3rd stay at BLT-once right after it opened in late August 2009, then November 2009, and now. All three times I felt the rooms have not been particularly clean. I am not a clean freak either! Part of the problem is the sliding doors-I think when the housekeeping cleans, the doors are open so they don't see the dirt trapped behind. Also, the pullout couches and chair have had crumbs in them when I pulled them out to make into beds. The last straw was the dirty tissue and unidentified brown stain when I pulled out the chair to make the bed! We complained and housekeeping did resolve the matter and did a "thorough" cleaning the next day for free-I didn't notice any difference afterwards, though.


----------



## Nancy F

Plucker001 said:


> Just got back from a week stay 3/13-3/20. Had Bay Lake View, Room 7817-awesome view, pretty much in the middle of the building-looking out the windows from a sitting position, all you could see was the lake. If you stood on the balcony or all the way at the windows, then you could see other people's rooms. It was beautiful watching the sunrise, also a great view of the Electrical Water Pageant.
> 
> One complaint-the room was DIRTY! This is our 3rd stay at BLT-once right after it opened in late August 2009, then November 2009, and now. All three times I felt the rooms have not been particularly clean. I am not a clean freak either! Part of the problem is the sliding doors-I think when the housekeeping cleans, the doors are open so they don't see the dirt trapped behind. Also, the pullout couches and chair have had crumbs in them when I pulled them out to make into beds. The last straw was the dirty tissue and unidentified brown stain when I pulled out the chair to make the bed! We complained and housekeeping did resolve the matter and did a "thorough" cleaning the next day for free-I didn't notice any difference afterwards, though.



I will have a fit if I'm paying extra and they don't do a good cleaning. We're pretty neat. BUt I want more than just towels dropped in my room every day. If I'm paying (and I don't mind doing so)... it better be done right.

Nancy


----------



## spiceycat

Nancy F said:


> I will have a fit if I'm paying extra and they don't do a good cleaning. We're pretty neat. BUt I want more than just towels dropped in my room every day. If I'm paying (and I don't mind doing so)... it better be done right.
> 
> Nancy



thought that Disney had changed their policy.

what I think (and this is think) is happening - the guests in the room leave - take out all their luggage - then go to breakfast. in the meantime the maid thinks they are gone. so she cleans the room.

they come back and don't seem to understand that they MUST call housekeeping to tell them to clean the room again.

thought that disney had changed their policy to change the lock when the maid cleans the room. but if they are still having these problems - not sure.


----------



## Nancy F

spiceycat said:


> thought that Disney had changed their policy.
> 
> what I think (and this is think) is happening - the guests in the room leave - take out all their luggage - then go to breakfast. in the meantime the maid thinks they are gone. so she cleans the room.
> 
> they come back and don't seem to understand that they MUST call housekeeping to tell them to clean the room again.
> 
> thought that disney had changed their policy to change the lock when the maid cleans the room. but if they are still having these problems - not sure.



If we get mousekeeping every day... I'd hate to think that when I get back to my room I won't be able to get in using my rm. key. LOL

Not sure if I understand your post?? Would we have to call every day to set up for a full cleaning??? Or can we just set it up for them to come when we check in?? 

Nancy


----------



## mjaclyn

DH and I bought into BLT last June and had our first visit in October 2009. We LOVED it!!! We had a one bedroom lake view for most of our trip, then a studio for the last two nights. We couldn't have been happier with the one bedroom. We have two small children and it gave them room to run around and play without us tripping over them. I also LOVE having the full kitchen and the washer/dryer in the room. 

The studio, however, was a completely different story. We could barely move in that room and our double stroller literally got stuck in the entryway a few times. I HATED having the bathroom sink in the kitchenette area (horrible idea). The bed was literally touching the side of our open up couch. I just felt SO incredibly cramped in there, and I'm sure staying in the one bedroom beforehand didn't help the situation LOL. DH and I have only stayed in studio rooms before this trip and have had no problems with any of them. We've tried almost every DVC property and usually are perfectly happy with the studios. It really REALLY irritates me that BLT has the smallest studios of all the resorts and it shows. I don't plan on staying at a BLT studio again. If we don't have enough points for a one bedroom I'll be more than happy to sacrifice the convenience of the monorail for a larger studio at one of the other resorts. 

Other than the studio room we absolutely loved BLT. Our room was close to the walkway and we had no complaints about the short distance to the Contemporary. Our DD had a great time in the pool and especially loved the fountains. The Contemporary has never been my favorite resort because of it's modern decor, but I have to say that I really enjoyed staying there and I can't wait to stay there again.


----------



## spiceycat

Nancy F said:


> If we get mousekeeping every day... I'd hate to think that when I get back to my room I won't be able to get in using my rm. key. LOL
> 
> Not sure if I understand your post?? Would we have to call every day to set up for a full cleaning??? Or can we just set it up for them to come when we check in??
> 
> Nancy



dvc member don't get housekeeping.

if you are paying extra for housekeeping you should not have any problems.

the problem is your check out day. as I say the maid cleans the room, thinking (because everything is gone) that the family is gone. they are not - they come back and leave stuff. but they don't think they need to call housekeeping.

it would help it this situation if they told the maid - believe me she/he is not far.

but some people don't think.

they assume the maid will be back. but if she cleaned the room already why would she.

believe me - been in the situation - went to breakfast came back and the room was clean. It was plain that the maid though we had check out -  so we did. others do not.


----------



## spiceycat

mjaclyn said:


> The studio, however, was a completely different story. We could barely move in that room and our double stroller literally got stuck in the entryway a few times. I HATED having the bathroom sink in the kitchenette area (horrible idea). The bed was literally touching the side of our open up couch. I just felt SO incredibly cramped in there, and I'm sure staying in the one bedroom beforehand didn't help the situation LOL. DH and I have only stayed in studio rooms before this trip and have had no problems with any of them. We've tried almost every DVC property and usually are perfectly happy with the studios. It really REALLY irritates me that BLT has the smallest studios of all the resorts and it shows. I don't plan on staying at a BLT studio again. If we don't have enough points for a one bedroom I'll be more than happy to sacrifice the convenience of the monorail for a larger studio at one of the other resorts.



believe me know the problem. It is especially irraiting because the 1-bedroom are so BIG. that say love the studio - but single and generally go solo.

maybe in 20 years or so when it is just you and your husband the studio at BLT will work for you.


----------



## Mommee

We received our magical express documents, park tickets, AND reservation confirmation in the mail yesterday..that's the kind of mail I want to get every day 

Question: how long does it take to walk from BLT to the restaurants/stores in the main tower?


----------



## Ramsfan28

Mommee said:


> We received our magical express documents, park tickets, AND reservation confirmation in the mail yesterday..that's the kind of mail I want to get every day
> 
> Question: how long does it take to walk from BLT to the restaurants/stores in the main tower?



It depends on where you are located in the BLT.  My room was about 6 down from the skybridge.  We were at tehe shops and restaraunts in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Is the only drink stations at the Contemporary??  I wish they would put one at BLT so we did not have to walk so far.


----------



## Mommee

I thought I read that there was one at the pool?


----------



## BoardwalkSuzy

We plan to cook breakfast most mornings in our room when we stay at BLT, not doing the character breakfast every morning.  Also, my special needs diet son usually won't eat anything out at the parks, so I have to cook before we leave and when we return from the parks.  We are planning to bring our Mickey Mouse waffle maker!  How big is the dining table in the BLT dedicated 2 bedroom units, and how many people can it sit comfortably?  Is it booth style like I've seen in the 1BR photos or is it free standing like in the grand villas?

How is the cookware - are the pans tephlon coated?  What kind of cookware set and utensils are included in the kitchen?  Is there a large pot for cooking spaghetti, and perhaps a cast iron skillet?  Do the villas come with spatulas, knives, mixing bowls, cookie sheets, etc?  If anyone has photos of the dining table -that would be great, and photos of the cookware and utensils in cabinet.  Thanks for helping provide info, so I can figure out what kitchen items I need to bring or send in advance.


----------



## bord1niowa

We were at Bay lake in a studio 2 1/2 weeks ago, #8018.  The cleaning is day 4 you get new towels, and day 7 they do a full clean.  If you want a full cleaning sooner, you will be billed. There were 4 of us in the studio and every day or so, we had to ask for toilet paper and they would give us 1 roll.  Thought that was a little on the low side....lol. 
The Bay Lake studio is quite a bit smaller than the Animal Kingdom Jamba House.  We estimated at least 6 feet longer and maybe a foot or two wider it seemed.  The kitchen/bathroom sink area is much larger also in the Animal Kingdom Jamba House.  The sofa sleeper is also bigger in the Jamba House.  There is much more room to get around at Animal Kingdom studios.  IMHO


----------



## Nancy F

spiceycat said:


> dvc member don't get housekeeping.
> 
> if you are paying extra for housekeeping you should not have any problems.
> 
> the problem is your check out day. as I say the maid cleans the room, thinking (because everything is gone) that the family is gone. they are not - they come back and leave stuff. but they don't think they need to call housekeeping.
> 
> it would help it this situation if they told the maid - believe me she/he is not far.
> 
> but some people don't think.
> 
> they assume the maid will be back. but if she cleaned the room already why would she.
> 
> believe me - been in the situation - went to breakfast came back and the room was clean. It was plain that the maid though we had check out -  so we did. others do not.



In other words say we have them take our bags out early and leave the room for breakfast. Then Mousekeeping comes in and cleans the room thinking we're gone. We come back to the room because it's still before check out and use the towels and things in the room to freshen up. Then we leave and check out. The maid doesn't know that we messed the room up so dosen't go back in to redo the room. The next people come in and the room looks used. Is that what you meant???  If so.. that makes sense.

Nancy


----------



## thelionqueen

Hmmmm a week goes by with no new BLT postings..perish the thought


----------



## cmclaura

Just found this site.

We bought 220 points in 2009 while on a Disney Cruise, so it didn't matter to us where the points where 'homed'; we plan to use our points just about every year for cruising.  

Should that ever change, it's nice to know we have a nice 'home' to go to should we need it.

I used to live in Orlando so BLT is just 15 minutes from my old house, lol.


----------



## BEANTOWNDR7

This is for you "thelionqueen"; I'm so excited and can't wait till Oct., after hearing everyone's reviews.  Tick Tock


----------



## thelionqueen

BEANTOWNDR7 said:


> This is for you "thelionqueen"; I'm so excited and can't wait till Oct., after hearing everyone's reviews.  Tick Tock



You picked a fabulous time and location to go, you're going to have a BLAST!!!!  The countdown can seem like an eternity sometimes 

We made our first BLT reservation the very first day (minute actually) BLT owners were allowed to make the very first reservations @ BLT  My husband and I had 4 phones dialing MS at once and were lucky enough to get through (others noted over an hour hold time..ught).  We booked December 2009 in February or March I believe, and it seemed like an ETERNITY 
As much as I LOVE anticipating a Disney vacation, 7-10 months can kill a person 
Have a blast!!!


----------



## disneygal922

We leave 2 weeks from tomorrow for our first trip 'home'.  Which also happens to be for our Disney wedding and honeymoon!  I'm so excited!


----------



## chezpixelpixie

spiceycat said:


> if you don't like blt it would be best to sell it and buy something you love.



What is the benefit of buying points for, say, the Treehouse Villas over BLT? You can use the points to stay at any resort, right? I haven't been to BLT yet, last year I spent my Developer points to go to Disneyland for the first time, and this year we're going on a cruise  We're planning a big trip to WDW in 2012, but we might stay at the Animal Kingdom instead of BLT so that we can do the Sunrise Safari. 

Basically, I've only been in DVC for a year and a half, and I haven't seen any benefit to owning points at one resort over another. Enlighten me?


----------



## work2play

chezpixelpixie said:


> What is the benefit of buying points for, say, the Treehouse Villas over BLT? You can use the points to stay at any resort, right? I haven't been to BLT yet, last year I spent my Developer points to go to Disneyland for the first time, and this year we're going on a cruise  We're planning a big trip to WDW in 2012, but we might stay at the Animal Kingdom instead of BLT so that we can do the Sunrise Safari.
> 
> Basically, I've only been in DVC for a year and a half, and I haven't seen any benefit to owning points at one resort over another. Enlighten me?



It's all about the 11 month booking window for home resort vs. 7 month booking window for everyone else.  For the busy DVC times, you may not be able to get exactly what you want at the 7 month booking window. (Like early December at a specific DVC resort or BWV or BC during Food and Wine festival...).  BLT is getting harder to get at 7 months as it sells out and there are more home resort bookings in the 11-7 month window.


----------



## DVCGeek

spiceycat said:


> the monrail is directly across from the 7th floor right?



I'd say more like 6th floor right by the Contemporary and it goes down and curves away from there.  I just looked at our pics from 7728's balcony and the top of the monorail seemed to be just under level, but darn close.  Platform is roughly 5th floor Contemporary, and bridge is 5th floor BLT but 4th Contemporary, so monorail beam should be 6th floor BLT, right?


----------



## DVCGeek

Twinprincesses said:


> Is the only drink stations at the Contemporary??  I wish they would put one at BLT so we did not have to walk so far.



I'd also like one in BLT building itself that includes Iced Tea (DW's fav). I particularly want one for when it's raining- the skybridge gets water blowing in regularly so while it's better than nothing the covering isn't nearly as good as I expected when I purchased...



Mommee said:


> I thought I read that there was one at the pool?



There is a partial one at the pool (Just soft drinks:  No tea, coffee, hot chocolate IIRC) but it seemed to only be open when the snack bar was.  So it wasn't especially helpful for us, er, me; unless she heads to the room earlier than I do I have the designated runner for things like that!    The things we do for ...


----------



## Mommee

DVCGeek, that's sweet 

We leave in 28 days! I'll have DH get the luggage out this weekend so I can informally start "packing".  

I remember looking at BLT last summer while on the monorail and wishing we were there ...  this time we will be


----------



## jundland

less than 2 months now....we can't wait!


----------



## Nancy F

I'm really looking forward to staying at BLT for the first time. I just hope we like the studio. 
Nancy


----------



## Acirish11

My DW and I purchased 160 at BLT when we were staying at the FW Cabins in February.  Our first trip to BLT is scheduled for Feb. 2011!  I have a couple questions:  

For those with kids.....our are DS-4 and DD-2.....is it easier to have them use the bedroom at night in a 1-BR Villa (lake view)....or easier to have them use the living room?  Just wondering.  We needed a 1-BR b/c they still take afternoon naps....which is why we stayed at the cabins for our last trip.  

Have any BLTers ever used Kids Night Out?  Just wondering your thoughts on their service and whether or not you can use them at BLT or any DVC.  

Was it easier to walk from BLT to Magic Kingdom or take monorail? 

Should I have made a room request when I made the reservation.....or can I add the request now?

Any other advice for staying in a hotel setting for the first time with two little ones would be appreciated.  The cabins were easy b/c we could step outside and DS could play.  My wife and I toured the AK and BLT rooms when we were there in Feb though and decided to buy at BLT.  Thanks.  AC


----------



## DVCGeek

Acirish11 said:


> Was it easier to walk from BLT to Magic Kingdom or take monorail?



Walking to MK is definitely easier and faster; by the time you walk to the monorail stop and then wait for it to go TTC, Poly, GF, MK it takes longer, and the walk isn't bad at all; I saw lots of people with small kids, strollers, etc. doing it when i stayed @ BLT.

I've never made a room request, but you should be able to make one either when you make the ressie initially or anytime thereafter; once you get to 10 days or less you can make (LIMITED!) requests online for at lest some of the resorts, but I'd recommend making it before that.

Don't have kids (human ones anyway;  and  fill in for us!) so I can't really comment on your other questions.  have fun!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hi DVCGeek! (How about that cruise poster!!) Anyhoo, a question for you. I have bought BLT points but won't get to stay until fall of 2012!! That is also when the new Fantasyland is to be open...do you think it will be super hard to ressie at 11 mos for that timeframe? Will be looking at a studio. I know all the inventory is not declared yet.....



DVCGeek said:


> Walking to MK is definitely easier and faster; by the time you walk to the monorail stop and then wait for it to go TTC, Poly, GF, MK it takes longer, and the walk isn't bad at all; I saw lots of people with small kids, strollers, etc. doing it when i stayed @ BLT.
> 
> I've never made a room request, but you should be able to make one either when you make the ressie initially or anytime thereafter; once you get to 10 days or less you can make (LIMITED!) requests online for at lest some of the resorts, but I'd recommend making it before that.
> 
> Don't have kids (human ones anyway;  and  fill in for us!) so I can't really comment on your other questions. have fun!


----------



## DVCGeek

BWV Dreamin said:


> do you think it will be super hard to ressie at 11 mos for that timeframe?



If you call right at 11 months you have first dibs just like all other BLT owners.  from my experience fall is generally slower around MK (assuming you avoid holidays!); it's the Epcot resorts that are typically jammed for Food & Wine.  Sooooo, I'd say your chances are pretty good; I doubt Fantasyland will cause BLT to be booked solid THAT fast.  BUT, I'd certainly call @ 9 AM on 11 months just to be safe...


----------



## KSDisneyDad

We're new to DVC.  We purchased on a recent cruise, but have attended 4 previous DVC seminars before finally taking the plunge. 

I noticed in the previous posts to call at 9:00 am at 11 months to secure a reservation.  

Since I'm new to DVC, is it better to call DVC directly or can you book it online?  Which is better?  Also, I assume that you should call 11 months from the first day of your trip.  Thus, if we want a trip starting on May 15, 2011, for 8 nights, we could call 11 months before May 15th to book all 8 nights?   


Thanks!


----------



## Bobsdisneymoney

We will be visiting BLT in June for 7 nights.  DH, DS, DD, and I .  The kids are teenagers.. a boy 15 and girl 13.   They DON'T want to sleep together in the couch bed.  I chose BLT because of the sleeping chair. So, as far as I know we will have a  king sized bed, a couch bed, and a chair that will sleep one person.   Can anyone tell me more details about this chair.  Both of my kids aren't tiny, so I am wondering if I should bring my twin blow-up mattress.  She isn't picky, I just hope it is big/long enough because she is about
 5' 8".  Can anyone help me??


----------



## DVCGeek

KSDisneyDad said:


> Since I'm new to DVC, is it better to call DVC directly or can you book it online?  Which is better?  Also, I assume that you should call 11 months from the first day of your trip.  Thus, if we want a trip starting on May 15, 2011, for 8 nights, we could call 11 months before May 15th to book all 8 nights?



You can submit requests online currently, but that is basically an e-mail system that may take a few days to process (so you therefore may NOT get what you want if it goes quickly) and it is NOT interactive.  Some people have reported good luck there, but personally I'm a bit of a control freak so I like to talk directly to DVC Member Services so I can make sure I get exactly what I want.  Eventually a "real" online system is rumored, but time will tell if/when we see it in place.

Currently you can book up to 7 days from your arrival at the 11/7 month windows, so for your 8 day trip arriving May 15th I would call on June 15, 2010 @ 9 AM Eastern time (when MS opens) if you want something that is in high demand.  You could book the first 7 nights of your trip then.  On June 16th you would call again to modify your reservation and add the 8th night.  Alternatively, you could wait to June 16th and then book the whole thing in 1 call, but you increase the chances of what you want NOT being available.

Hope that helps!


----------



## KSDisneyDad

DVCGeek said:


> You can submit requests online currently, but that is basically an e-mail system that may take a few days to process (so you therefore may NOT get what you want if it goes quickly) and it is NOT interactive.  Some people have reported good luck there, but personally I'm a bit of a control freak so I like to talk directly to DVC Member Services so I can make sure I get exactly what I want.  Eventually a "real" online system is rumored, but time will tell if/when we see it in place.
> 
> Currently you can book up to 7 days from your arrival at the 11/7 month windows, so for your 8 day trip arriving May 15th I would call on June 15, 2010 @ 9 AM Eastern time (when MS opens) if you want something that is in high demand.  You could book the first 7 nights of your trip then.  On June 16th you would call again to modify your reservation and add the 8th night.  Alternatively, you could wait to June 16th and then book the whole thing in 1 call, but you increase the chances of what you want NOT being available.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Thanks!   It's so strange being a novice again.


----------



## DVC Owner in MA

Hi everyone!

We bought at 160 point add on at BLT during a DVC event held in Boston last year.  We are heading down next weekend for our first visit there and will be staying in a Grand Villa.  Another family will be vacationing with us, and this is their first trip to Disney.

We're very excited to see BLT and to experience a Grand Villa.  We've owned DVC for about 8 years, and have only stayed in a Grand Villa once (at OKW).


----------



## minster22

Question for Bay Lake owners.....we are staying at Bay Lake the first time in 10 days and are wondering if when we check in early in the am and get our KTW card  will we be able to access the pool etc even if our room is not ready? I know that you need a key for most areas and are planning on hanging around the pool until our room is ready ( we never count on that til 4pm or later....love it if it happens earlier but....). I am assuming that we can do this but wanted to check to make sure. TIA.


----------



## helloconnie

Acirish11 said:


> Our first trip to BLT is scheduled for Feb. 2011! I have a couple questions:
> 
> For those with kids.....our are DS-4 and DD-2.....is it easier to have them use the bedroom at night in a 1-BR Villa (lake view)....or easier to have them use the living room? Just wondering. We needed a 1-BR b/c they still take afternoon naps....which is why we stayed at the cabins for our last trip.
> 
> Have any BLTers ever used Kids Night Out? Just wondering your thoughts on their service and whether or not you can use them at BLT or any DVC.
> 
> Was it easier to walk from BLT to Magic Kingdom or take monorail?
> 
> Should I have made a room request when I made the reservation.....or can I add the request now?
> 
> Any other advice for staying in a hotel setting for the first time with two little ones would be appreciated. The cabins were easy b/c we could step outside and DS could play. My wife and I toured the AK and BLT rooms when we were there in Feb though and decided to buy at BLT. Thanks. AC


 
For naps I would would recommend they sleep in the bedroom since teh access to the patio is off the living room.  While they are sleeping, you can either relex inteh living room or sneek out unto the patio.  At night, you might want to put them on the pull out couch bed so you can have the real bed!  

I have used Kids Night Out for the last two years and have had wonderful experiences.  I am using them again during our trip in May.

It's quicker to walk to the MK.  If you take the monorail from the CR to the MK, you will go the long way around and stop at the Poly and GF before arriving at the MK.  With that said, if your kids LOVE the monorail as much as mine do, you will find yourself taking it instead of walking.  Great thing about the monorail, you don't need to fold up strollers like you do on the buses.

If you call Member Services, they can add your room request right now.




BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi DVCGeek! (How about that cruise poster!!) Anyhoo, a question for you. I have bought BLT points but won't get to stay until fall of 2012!! That is also when the new Fantasyland is to be open...do you think it will be super hard to ressie at 11 mos for that timeframe? Will be looking at a studio. I know all the inventory is not declared yet.....


 
If you are staying during school months, fall is typically not too difficult to get a ressie, EXCEPT if you are planning on staying during the EPCOT F&W Festival.  The rooms book very fast.  A lot of DVCer's go during this festival.



KSDisneyDad said:


> We're new to DVC. We purchased on a recent cruise, but have attended 4 previous DVC seminars before finally taking the plunge.
> 
> I noticed in the previous posts to call at 9:00 am at 11 months to secure a reservation.
> 
> Since I'm new to DVC, is it better to call DVC directly or can you book it online? Which is better? Also, I assume that you should call 11 months from the first day of your trip. Thus, if we want a trip starting on May 15, 2011, for 8 nights, we could call 11 months before May 15th to book all 8 nights?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Traveling during early May is a GREAT time to go!  That is usually when my family visits.  It is typically not too crowded and not too hot.   Booking a room during this timeframe should not be too difficult. To absolutely ensure you get the room accomodations you want, it is best to call at the 11 month window.  I am going over Memorial Day Weekend.  I called at the 11 month window but did not call right at 9:00 am.  I would definitely call versus submit the request through the DVC website.  Currently, that is just an email that gets sent.  New systems are suppose to be coming later this year which will allow online reservations for DVC members.



DVC Owner in MA said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We bought at 160 point add on at BLT during a DVC event held in Boston last year. We are heading down next weekend for our first visit there and will be staying in a Grand Villa. Another family will be vacationing with us, and this is their first trip to Disney.
> 
> We're very excited to see BLT and to experience a Grand Villa. We've owned DVC for about 8 years, and have only stayed in a Grand Villa once (at OKW).


 
Congrats! Sounds like fun!  I want to stay at a GV someday!



minster22 said:


> Question for Bay Lake owners.....we are staying at Bay Lake the first time in 10 days and are wondering if when we check in early in the am and get our KTW card will we be able to access the pool etc even if our room is not ready? I know that you need a key for most areas and are planning on hanging around the pool until our room is ready ( we never count on that til 4pm or later....love it if it happens earlier but....). I am assuming that we can do this but wanted to check to make sure. TIA.


 
Yes, you can!  When you check in you will get your KTTW card and will be able to do anything you want, except go to your room if it is not ready.  Have fun!


----------



## itsreally4mommy

I haven't been able to find resort/lobby pics of BLT decorated for the holidays. Please share if you have them.


----------



## dizfan

itsreally4mommy said:


> I haven't been able to find resort/lobby pics of BLT decorated for the holidays. Please share if you have them.



Since BLT doesn't have much of a lobby (CR is used for checkin), it wasn't very decorated.
Last year, the Contemporary was decorated with the Small World theme.

We really enjoyed seeing the Contemporary with the Mickey wreath.









It was also fun to see some of the balconies decorated with Christmas lights.  One of the GVs had Christmas trees with lights on all of it's balconies.

Also, we enjoyed watching MVMCP fireworks from TOTWL.  It was noticeably better than the non-MVMCP fireworks (at least while we were there).


----------



## dizfan

Oops, double posted.


----------



## peabody58

New BLT owner as on late March - 160 points.  Still learning the DVC ropes, but we do have a BLT S-LV booked in Sept for 4 nights.  On a wait list for a 2 BR in early December for a family GTG (finger's crossed).  I've never planned vacation more that 4-5 months in advance before, so this is a whole new mind set for me.  The DW is loving the fact we will be returning again and again and again, and that we'll actually be getting to relax instead of having every minute planned out.


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm pretty sure I have some pics of the central lobby's Christmas tree...  If no one else digs any up I'll try to remember to over the weekend!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Just back from 7 fabulous nights at the BLT!!!  We stayed in room 7624....which is a 2BDRM MK view!!  WOW!!!  AMAZING!!  I did request "highest floor possible", so I was sad when we didn't even get halfway up, and asked if there was anything higher - we spend a lot of time in the room (we have a special needs child who is either ON the monorail or WATCHING the monorail from our balcony).  They checked and said "sorry - nothing available".  Thankfully the view was spectacular!!  Although after we went up to the TOTW Lounge....we were jealous....OH WHAT A VIEW!!! I hope in the future we will be able to get a higher room. 

We loved the room(s)!!  I slept on both the beds and the pull outs.  I can tell you ALL WERE COMFORTABLE!!  Our guests stayed in the master (with a crib - from housekeeping, not the PNP - and there was plenty of room).  Our two kids ended up sleeping in the other bedroom, while DH and I took the pullout couch.  But because the couch faced the CR (which was an incredible view in itself), I opened up the pull out chair and opened my eyes to the Castle a few mornings....ahhh!!  

We loved mostly everything about the BLT....with maybe only a couple of cons :
- the outdoor walkway was dangerous with wind and rain - I thought it was slippery at the doorways....I wonder if they shouldn't just enclose it?
-  didn't enjoy fighting with the bugs while waiting for the elevator doors to open...maybe just an April thing??

Anyway....WE ARE SOOO HAPPY WE PURCHASED AT THE BLT!!  It's all we hoped for and more!!   We are planning a 20th Anniv/Grad trip for 2012 and hope to score a GV!!    Gonna bank next year's points (which means I will be watching  and praying for discounts for a short cash stay next year at the CR)...  ....we just can't stay away!!!  I miss it already!!

Let me know if you have questions and I will do my best to answer them!!!


----------



## Mommee

6 days until we're there!


----------



## thelionqueen

Welcome home new owners!!!

I have a picture of the main lobby Christmas tree, I will post when I get home.


----------



## MiaSRN62

MrsBlovesDisney....
Sounds like you had an awesome trip and an awesome view.  I'll be checking in on May 1 and can't wait !!!!


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I haven't been able to find resort/lobby pics of BLT decorated for the holidays. Please share if you have them.



Here's a couple I snapped from this past December (maybe someone has some better ones and can post them) :











Honestly, wasn't too grand as far as holiday decor.  I didn't think the Contemporary was either.  Here are some I took from there :


























And outside the Contemporary :






Maria


----------



## Spacemonkaay

Mrs. B: Your special needs child sounds like a good hang to me!    I could sit and ride -- or watch -- the monorail all day, too. My wife thinks I'm a weirdo. When I was a kid, growing up in South FL, my favorite part of visiting Disney was riding the monorail. After a day at the MK, I always made my parents get off at the Contemporary on the way back to the TTC so I could walk around for a few minutes. I always wanted to stay where the monorail was. Now that I have BLT points, I'm in heaven . . . it's just a short walk away. Hehe. Hope you got some good pictures! Feel free to post them if you have time.


----------



## pwiedower

Mrs B.,

Do you have any pictures from your villa?  We are taking my brother-in-law and his family in September for their first visit to WDW and we are staying in a 2BR MKV as well.  I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Spacemonkaay said:


> Mrs. B: Your special needs child sounds like a good hang to me!    I could sit and ride -- or watch -- the monorail all day, too. My wife thinks I'm a weirdo. When I was a kid, growing up in South FL, my favorite part of visiting Disney was riding the monorail. After a day at the MK, I always made my parents get off at the Contemporary on the way back to the TTC so I could walk around for a few minutes. I always wanted to stay where the monorail was. Now that I have BLT points, I'm in heaven . . . it's just a short walk away. Hehe. Hope you got some good pictures! Feel free to post them if you have time.



Heehee!!  Spacemonkaay.....you're HIRED!!!!  Between DH and myself we probably ride the monorail at least 20 loops per day including the Epcot line!!   .....although sitting on our balcony....I could have done that all day!!!  

This purchase sounds like a dream come true for you too....congrats!  We have been in absolute love with the Contemporary for many years....almost 20 years ago we used to admire it from afar, and could only afford to do one night visits at the end of our trips....then we caught the "bug".   Needless to say WE GOT HOOKED!!!  We were actually worried we wouldn't love the BLT as much as the CR.  Even the first night of our trip we questioned our DVC purchase (I think only because we used to stay CL, and now there is no guarantee on how high our room is going to be).  But boy....waking up to that view....WOW!!!  We're GOOD!!  We are very happy!!  WE KNOW YOU WILL BE TOO!!!  I love to hear stories like yours....about admiring the CR 
at a younger age....then many years having your dreams come true...that's Disney Magic at its best!!

We unfortunately didn't use our camera (although DD15 did take hers....I will have to check)  ...we took mostly video (which is at Walgreens getting turned into a DVD - )....but if I do come across any...I will DEFINITELY post them!! 

See you on the Monorail!!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Little bump to push BLT to the top (where it is for me )


----------



## bigtgravez

Howdy,

First time poster, short time reader.  I have to be honest that I've been to this site sparingly in the past but after finally joining DVC (paperwork is en route as I type) I'm addicted to this site and am reading as much about DVC as I can.  We're in the process of become BLT owners which should be finalized soon.  We returned from WDW 4 days ago and I'm already counting the days until we return to use our new DVC plan!  So, rock on BLT's!  If the model rooms only do BLT 1/2 the justice, it will still DEFINITELY be worth it!

BigT


----------



## mousefan1972

Yay!  I'm so glad I found this thread.  DH and I bought into DVC last week when we were in Disney.  We purchased 450 Bay Lake Tower points.  Our first trip home will be next April.  We're very excited!


----------



## work2play

Congrats to new owners!  Don't forget to check out the BLT views thread here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082


----------



## mousefan1972

work2play said:


> Congrats to new owners!  Don't forget to check out the BLT views thread here:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082



I just started reading that thread.  Thanks for putting it together!  I do have a question.... but I'll post it on there rather than here.


----------



## spiceycat

well welcome everyone!!! BLT is the BEST!


----------



## Nancy F

And we just loved it!! We stayed in room 8128 MKV Studio. I was afraid that it would feel cramped. But it was more than enough room for me and the hubby. We paid $30.00 per day for Mousekeeping (and it was well worth it). All the things that seemed to bother so many people were non-issues for us. The galley setup didn't bother us. Neither did the sliding bathroom door. And we only needed our key for the room and the pool. I couldn't have been happier staying there. And the view was great. The  view from our balcony was the Grand Floridian dead center with the Magic Kingdom a little to my right and The Contemporary to left. We were high enough that the monorail wasn't in the way of our view.  I can't wait to go back in Dec.

Nancy


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Nancy F said:


> And we just loved it!! We stayed in room 8128 MKV Studio. I was afraid that it would feel cramped. But it was more than enough room for me and the hubby. We paid $30.00 per day for Mousekeeping (and it was well worth it). All the things that seemed to bother so many people were non-issues for us. The galley setup didn't bother us. Neither did the sliding bathroom door. And we only needed our key for the room and the pool. I couldn't have been happier staying there. And the view was great. The view from our balcony was the Grand Floridian dead center with the Magic Kingdom a little to my right and The Contemporary to left. We were high enough that the monorail wasn't in the way of our view. I can't wait to go back in Dec.
> 
> Nancy


 

I am reconsidering that MK view!! Can you post any pics of your view?


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Nancy F said:


> And we just loved it!! We stayed in room 8128 MKV Studio. I was afraid that it would feel cramped. But it was more than enough room for me and the hubby. We paid $30.00 per day for Mousekeeping (and it was well worth it). All the things that seemed to bother so many people were non-issues for us. The galley setup didn't bother us. Neither did the sliding bathroom door. And we only needed our key for the room and the pool. I couldn't have been happier staying there. And the view was great. The  view from our balcony was the Grand Floridian dead center with the Magic Kingdom a little to my right and The Contemporary to left. We were high enough that the monorail wasn't in the way of our view.  I can't wait to go back in Dec.
> 
> Nancy


There's another thread that was talking about how worn everything is looking at BLT... already. Did you find this to be the case with your room? I was a little worried after reading all of those complaints since we just purchased at BLT. Thanks for any info!


----------



## disneynutz

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> There's another thread that was talking about how worn everything is looking at BLT... already. Did you find this to be the case with your room? I was a little worried after reading all of those complaints since we just purchased at BLT. Thanks for any info!



We spent a few days at BLT in December and our room looked worn. Marks on the walls and ceiling. Broken lamp fixture above the chipped dining table. We are worried about the cost to keep the rooms looking nice.

 Bill


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

We bought 160 points, BLT back in March.  Our first trip home is next week.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

To us the room didn't look worn, but just showed wear.  Since the furnishings are dark and contemporary (stainless, etc.) fingerprints and scratches seem worse than they would on other materials.

Our room was amazing and only had scratches on the dining room table, other than that..perfect!


----------



## Nancy F

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> There's another thread that was talking about how worn everything is looking at BLT... already. Did you find this to be the case with your room? I was a little worried after reading all of those complaints since we just purchased at BLT. Thanks for any info!



The rugs had a couple of spots. (I think they should have gone with a different color.) But everything else looked great. And I'm used to staying at GF concierge level. It could be that people with children probably request the larger rooms so the studios may not get as "lived in" if you know what I mean. Not that my husband hasn't been known to spill things LOL. 
Nancy


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

thelionqueen said:


> To us the room didn't look worn, but just showed wear.  Since the furnishings are dark and contemporary (stainless, etc.) fingerprints and scratches seem worse than they would on other materials.
> 
> Our room was amazing and only had scratches on the dining room table, other than that..perfect!


How long has BLT been open for guests? I thought it was relatively new... And how long before other DVC properties typically do refurbishing? I'm wondering if we have purchased into a maintenance-heavy resort or if this is fairly normal. Anyone with more experience in DVC have ideas on this?


----------



## Nancy F

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am reconsidering that MK view!! Can you post any pics of your view?



But I'm not the best picture taker. LOL. I took a ton of photos. Maybe one or two came out good. 

Nancy


----------



## dizfan

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> There's another thread that was talking about how worn everything is looking at BLT... already. Did you find this to be the case with your room? I was a little worried after reading all of those complaints since we just purchased at BLT. Thanks for any info!



We were there in December and our room was in good shape.

The one thing we noticed is that there was so much natural light coming (at least the 1BR living room area) in that it makes it easy to spot finger prints, dust, etc.  When we built our current house, we noticed rooms with large windows tend to expose any smudge, etc.


----------



## spiceycat

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> How long has BLT been open for guests? I thought it was relatively new... And how long before other DVC properties typically do refurbishing? I'm wondering if we have purchased into a maintenance-heavy resort or if this is fairly normal. Anyone with more experience in DVC have ideas on this?



many of these things happened the first week it was open. Don't know if intentional (some of them definitely seem that way) out of jealous - since they did have lower price rooms for a short time. or just accidents. but there were a heck of alot of accidents.

or worst - DVC brought the stuff knowing it would be easy to hurt.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Checked in today.....one bedroom MK view (# 7926) on the 9th floor.  Great view !!!  Room wasn't ready until 4:45 pm though.......kind of a bummer, but worth it now that I'm in it 

Maria


----------



## ssawka

spiceycat said:


> many of these things happened the first week it was open. Don't know if intentional (some of them definitely seem that way) out of jealous - since they did have lower price rooms for a short time. or just accidents. but there were a heck of alot of accidents.
> 
> or worst - DVC brought the stuff knowing it would be easy to hurt.



Most "big items (i.e. Major appliances, furniture, etc.) get their most damage within the early part of there lives, either through transport or installation.  

Also damage to new items is much more apparent than damage to old items.  Like when you get a new car you will notice every ding and scratch you get on it.  After a while you just stop noticing these things.

I find it hard to believe that there was a great conspiracy amongst the first guests to damage all the furniture and appliances in BLT.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Checked in today.....one bedroom MK view (# 7926) on the 9th floor. Great view !!! Room wasn't ready until 4:45 pm though.......kind of a bummer, but worth it now that I'm in it
> 
> Maria


 Great!! With MK rooms, does the sun shine into the villa all day? I think my first trip I am going to splurge on MK. Did you put in any requests? Are you in a studio?


----------



## WDWCrazyfromGA

We are very happy new owners at BLT!  We will have our first stay Nov 2010!!

Now, if I can only figure out how to get the cool BLT pic in my signature!!


----------



## mainstreet1997

Tink-n-Belle said:


> We are planning our 1st trip in Feb 2010.   Since we also own at the BWV I feel we got the best of both worlds. Being a hop, skip and a jump from 3 parks is so priceless!!!
> 
> Don't know if I want the MK view rooms, as I might just get spoiled and NEED to get them everytime.   But I'm excited to stay there!!!  I know where I'll be on March 10,2009.  Making reservations for our 1st trip to the BLT!!!!!






Totally understand the 3 parks thing. We are also owners at BLT and are trying to figure how to split up our trips so we are at BLT on the night we go to MK and at BWV for the night we go to EPCOT at night but no luck getting BLT in December.


----------



## My 2 princesses

We purchased in November, but just found this thread, LOL!!  We will be doing our first trip in July.  

Any ideas in what to request with regards to room?  We are in a studio with lake view.  Kids are 7 and 2, so was thinking of something close to the elevator?  Really have no clue.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

See if you can get one on the fifth floor in the South Tower.  You'll be on the same level as the skybridge over to the Contemporary and the Monorail.

So 75XX as a room number.  We were in a 1 BR (7521) and it was perfect (pool / lake view).


----------



## "Got Disney"

Can anyone tell me if you have stayed in the 3 bedroom Grand villa?  We are booked on the Alaskan cruise in 2011....but we are thinking of changing that to staying for 7 days in the GV and than 5 days on the Disney Dream.

The Bay Lake towers look nice and the GV looks awesome.  We have the points to use....but how nice is the Contemporary?  My home is SSR which we like and we also like to stay at the BCV...but the BCV has no Grand villa.

So what say you?


----------



## Friendofpluto

We will be staying in our new home resort the 1st week of December.  2 bedroom lakeview.  My daughter and grandchildren will be with us.  Prior to that my husband and I will be staying in a studio at BCV in Sept.  It will be here soon, but still seems so far away.


----------



## Nancy F

I'll be on the phone at 9:00 sharp to book it. Think we'll try a Lake view studio this time. Aready have my Dec. 2010 MK Studio booked.  Wish me luck.

Nancy


----------



## bradisgoofy

After trying unsuccessfully to book at the 7 month mark, this past trip we added BLT to our ownership. This is the first time we have added something other then BWV. We plan to use the banked points and borrow points to do a one bedroom for two weeks in May 2011. Of course we won't be going back at the 11 month mark for two years, but that's okay.


----------



## briarwolf

New BLT Owner as of April 2010!
Took our first trip "home" in May.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Recently back from our May trip.  

Some pics of our 1 bedroom room/MK view :

looking to the right.........





to the left...........






straight ahead.........


































Love this place !
Maria


----------



## Cruella 66

Great pictures!




MiaSRN62 said:


> Recently back from our May trip.
> 
> Some pics of our 1 bedroom room/MK view :
> 
> 
> Love this place !
> Maria


----------



## dizfan

Home to the new BLT owners!!!


----------



## Polarone

Purchased 160 points back in Oct of 2009.  BLT was booked up when we decided on a last minute trip coming up June 18 (staying at Kidani instead ), but the family will be "coming home" in February of 2011 - fresh off a 3-night cruise on the Dream!   First cruise for the kids and first one for DW & I since our honeymoon nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## helloconnie

We arrive home on Saturday for our 1st trip to BLT!  We have a 2BR MK view reserved.  I'll post pictures!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Add me to the group!  I just added on 200 points today!  VERY excited!  We have yet to stay at BLT, though I have stayed at every other property in FL and CA (not HH and VB, though).  I really wanted monorail access, and I love the pictures I have seen, so I don't see how it could be a mistake!


----------



## NikiM20

We own at SSR and went to the BLT tour yesterday. We are now BLT owners as well  I can't turn down a Disney deal!!


----------



## puente0629

We became members last Nov. 09 and will be staying for our Disney Wedding/Honeymoon Jan. 8 - Jan.17, 2011 for the very first time.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

NikiM20 said:


> We own at SSR and went to the BLT tour yesterday. We are now BLT owners as well  I can't turn down a Disney deal!!


 Can you post what the BLT incentives were at the tour?


----------



## hoffmann2828

Can I join???  I just added 100 points today at BLT and saw the BLT model at Woodfield's Doorway to Dreams!  I  CANNOT wait to go now, it was so awesome!!!

Jenny


----------



## NikiM20

BWV Dreamin said:
			
		

> Can you post what the BLT incentives were at the tour?



Give me a day or so to find my papers and I will post them


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Quick question... for the dedicated 2-bedroom, is the floorplan similar to a lockout unit? I'm wondering if there is an actual master bedroom and if there is a jacuzzi tub in the dedicated 2-bedroom suites. Any info would be VERY appreciated!!!


----------



## Havana

Just bought tonight!


----------



## mdsd8700

Just bought on Tuesday. We have talked about DVC for years but it just never seemed right.  That is until BLT - it seemed to have everything we wanted.  Except we won't go home for the first time until June 2011.  We are booked for VGC in July (using a friend's points) however since we got 2009 and 2010 points it will be an even better welcome home next year.  Thrilled to be part of BLT and to share it all with you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*mdsd8700 and havana !*


Havana said:


> Just bought tonight!






and WELCOME HOME !

Maria


----------



## antnyh

We just joined this week!  We are so excited and want to go so bad, but nothing is open for this fall.  Maybe we should get on a waitlist and see.  Those 2009 points are burning a hole in my account!


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Just got my paperwork today. Fell in love with the place at the add-on tour. We now have 180 pts at SSR and 130 at BLT.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

Congrats!

Trying to resist Add-on-itis myself!


----------



## thelionqueen

Bumping for all BLT LOVERS out there!!


----------



## Lindabelle

Congratulations!  and Welcome Home to all the new BLT members!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Congrats and welcome to all new owners!!  BLT is our home resort but I'm hoping to get DH to add on points when we head down next Wed.  We are staying in a studio but I want to get get a tour of a 1bed because once he sees that he'll be all over adding so we'll have enough points for a 1bed every year.   He he he!


----------



## mousefan1972

thelionqueen said:


> Bumping for all BLT LOVERS out there!!




That is the best reason to bump!!     BLT owners/lovers ROCK!


----------



## flipflopmom

Leaving in less than 12 hours for my first trip HOME!!!!!


----------



## elbowglitter

Just joined last week!  160 at BLT!  Two trips booked  - Oct and Nov, though neither at BLT, but that's okay.  Seeing as it's shiny and new, it makes sense I can't get in on such short notice.  I'm just excited to be a DVC owner.  I want to try out all the resorts!


----------



## jundland

just back from a great stay at BLT,now ready to book for next year.


----------



## DigDug

Woohoo! A little late to the party, but bought 160 pts last October at BLT! Went home for the first time in May, 10 days in lake view studio. We were on the 14th floor and it was absolutely incredible! What a view! Already have a 1-bedroom lake view booked for October and MNSSHP. Now I can't wait to just get back home!


----------



## yensid_71973

New DVC member and new BLT Owner!!!   HOOOO WHooo!!!     First trip home in October to AKL then BLT in January.    Can't come soon enough.


----------



## nyisles84

I don't know how I haven't posted in this thread yet lol. We bought BLT this passed January and had our first trip home 2 weeks ago. It was amazing! Already planning on booking next years long trip in about a week when the 11 month window opens!!


----------



## Cruella 66

I'm here now...checked into room 82??and it is Gorgeous!!!!  Going to the dessert party now.


----------



## rsimon

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can you post what the BLT incentives were at the tour?



We just returned and took the member's tour. Added another 250 points of BLT to our 150 we already had.. So with our AK points, we are up to 750! 

Anyhow, the incentives were:

All 2009 points and prorated 2010 maintenance fees.

$14 off for 250 or more points.
$12 off for 125 or more points.
$10 off for 100 or more points.
$6 off for 50 or more points.

OR

3-night cruise ocean view for 4 with 100 points
4-night cruise ocean view for 4 with 125 points
4-night cruise veranda for 4 with 160 points
7-night cruise ocean view for 4 with 200 points
7-night cruise veranda for 4 with 250 points

You also get VIP fast pass cards just for taking the tour.  

They claim that BLT is almost sold out and that the price is about ready to go up again. Who knows for sure on that..


----------



## Cindyrellablue

DH surprised me with 320 pts at BLT sight unseen!  He's never even been to WDW before!  

We had a trip planned in Dec to stay at YC and he said that he might as well get the DVC because he knew I'd be dragging him down every year (just married 1 month ago!!!)  

So excited and can't wait to stay at BC and BLT this December (had to split due to availability)!!!!


----------



## MikeNY

We're taking our first trip home to BLT in late September - can't wait!


----------



## spiceycat

welcome and congratulations to all the new BLT owners.

love it!


----------



## mdsd8700

Not sure why I didn't post here before, but we just purchased BLT about a month ago.  Won't go home for the first time until next year, but have two trips planned!


----------



## cbnsoul

We just bought BLT about a month ago - 100 points via resale.  We are going to SSR/AKV in October and just booked exactly 11 months out for 4 days MK view next June before our cruise on the Dream for our 10th anniversary.  Couldn't be more excited!

I would LOVE to add on more points but will have to wait a bit for the finances to catch up!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

*Home !*


----------



## TunaJr

Just got back from 2 weeks at the World. First week was a 1 bedroom at SSR and second was a 1 bedroom (7434 LakeView) at BLT. Our first stay at BLT and just loved it. I just loved the decor and the setup of the 1 bedroom. Location, location, location. I liked being able to get to MK and ride the TTA anytime I wanted too. The kids do not want to stay anywhere else from now on (can we say add on). I think with BLT they got it right with having 2 bathrooms and the sleep chair in the 1 bedroom. That's a big step up from SSR. I also loved the Top of World lounge for viewing the fireworks. It was never crowded. I'm not sure how the bar area will make it unless they open it up to more than just members staying on points (I expect that to change in the future) anyway, until I add on I'll be trying my luck at the 7 month mark. Again, DVC got it right with BLT first class all the way.


----------



## cocoaguy

260 for us. Going home for the 2nd time Jan 15th 2011


----------



## Bobsdisneymoney

Just back from BLT one bedroom! June 26 - July 3 -2010.  Everyone is correct about the LOCATION!!! It was sooo convenient! DVC has it right this time!!  I have 2 teenagers... a boy and a girl.  Now one can sleep on the couch bed and one on the chair that makes out into a bed.  It is like a twin sized bed and she said it was comfortable!!   AND the extra bathroom was from heaven!! No fights while getting ready! This has really made a difference in where we will stay!  The room was clean and really nice. 

In my opinion I LOVED the Bay Lake view better than the MK view.  The MK view is all parking lot.  Yes, the castle is in the distance, but I would MUCH rather sit on the balcony and look at the pool and lake! We watched the fireworks every night from somewhere.  The best view is "Top of the World!" 

We usually go in November, so we really weren't used to the June HEAT.  The lines were long but not too terrible.  We just like it cooler! BLT or AK will be our resorts from now on because of the pull out chair and extra bathroom in the one bedroom! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

I am SOOO glad to be reading positive reviews about BLT. There was such a string of bad comments for a while there and it was really making us panic that our BLT purchase was not a good choice. Hopefully we don't get too many recent reports of flooding rooms, AC woes or torn-apart furnishings. I guess every project has kinks to work out. From the recent positive reviews, it sounds like the worst of the problems are being addressed and/or are behind us. Our first trip "home" to BLT will be for our son-in-law's 30th bday this winter. We're really looking forward to a fantastic time!


----------



## Greysword

The tale of woe I admittedly have helped to perpetuate will not detract me from staying at my favorite DVC resort as much as I can!  

I hope readers keep in mind that many of the comments written about the resort mirror those for other resorts, and I think this is because the long time members have the experience to compare the minutia of one resort to the others and their experiences of the past.  The comments are certainly valid, but in the end DVC resorts are fantastic and relatively well cared for by the staff.  Also as owners, we have a greater stake in the DVC resorts than cash guests to WDW.  I believe this equates to a certain pride and a sense of ownership and responsibility for our home resorts; wouldn't you agree?

In the end once the furnishings show significant wear (maybe sooner than planned by the management company), they will be replaced; hopefully by more durable pieces.  Live and learn.   

Bottomline, although the rhetoric may seem negative, I think the BLT-CR combo is the best resort on property and worth every penny we paid for it.


----------



## spiceycat

every new DVC resort has it fans and those who would never be happy.

now some of the complaints against BLT are valid. One of my standard studio has the table scratched and candle wax on it and one of the night stands.

very strange.

now lots of DVCers think the kitchen/bathroom sink together is strange - but got use to it. like it now - makes it easier. now don't know how would feel if my family was larger. It might get very small in that room.

Welcome Home and Congratulations to all the new BLT owners!!!


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi everyone, I want to email somebody at DVC about our visit and give them some feedback.  Does anyone have an email or even snail mail address?  Thanks!


----------



## disneynutz

Cruella 66 said:


> Hi everyone, I want to email somebody at DVC about our visit and give them some feedback.  Does anyone have an email or even snail mail address?  Thanks!



Send your email to:

dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com

 Bill


----------



## Cruella 66

Thank you!!!


----------



## Cruella 66

okay, tried the above email address and it was returned.  Anyone else?


----------



## ssawka

Cruella 66 said:


> okay, tried the above email address and it was returned.  Anyone else?



I would just use the "Contact Member Services" form under the "Contact" menu on http://dvcmember.com.


----------



## Iceman13

We just joined DVC and bought into BLT. Our entire family is super excited. I can't wait to learn some thing from other BLT owners. 

Of course, we are especially looking forward to our first stay.

Where can I get a BLT banner for my signature?


----------



## KaySue65

We are really excited! We have just purchased a contract for Bay Lake Towers. We are looking at planning our first visit to our new home resort


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

Welcome Home!!

You can right click properties on fellow dis members' signatures to get the http address of graphics used.


----------



## woohooo

We bought 200 pts for BLT a month ago as well. My guide was able to get us a studio for 3rd week of December. We're so excited, this will be 1st time trip for my DDs and the first time for my DH and I since we were kids, which was eons ago. I've never gone on the tour, but all the pics I've seen of BLT are amazing. Once I discovered the DIS boards, i'm sooo addicted with reading all the forums. It certainly helps to pass the time till the trip, but December can not come fast enough!!


----------



## Sparkie

Hello my fellow BLT owners.   We bought 320 points back in April.  Our first DVC trip is at AKL (BLT was not available) BUT.... we will be coming home March 2011.  


Let me ask about the bus transportation.  What would be the best/quickest way to get to AK or DHS?

Wait for the bus at the Contemporary?  or Take the monorail to the TTC and get on the bus for AK or DHS there?

Or... any other suggestions?


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

When we were there this past may, we bussed from the Contemporary to DHS and AK.  The busses came by rather frequently, I think we waited 15 or 20 minutes one time.


----------



## Sparkie

Sounds good. 

I had just read someone's trip report and they stated that they waited a long time for the busses and they werent able to make EMH at DHS. But they may have also had an unrealistic expectation. It seems in her report she waited 25 min for the bus.  Could have just been timing I suppose. You know you arrive at the bus stop just as the bus pulled away.   

I just wanted someone else's observations/opinions. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sparkie

ChiSoxKeith said:


> When we were there this past may, we bussed from the Contemporary to DHS and AK.  The busses came by rather frequently, I think we waited 15 or 20 minutes one time.



So how long of a ride after you got on the bus? 

Doesnt the bus stop at GF and Poly too?
We will be traveling with a toddler and an infant and various other family members  (a total of 9) .  Still debating with the babies if a rental car might be the way to go. I would just rather not spend the money on a car when I have a free bus thus leaving me more MICKEY MONEY.


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

Sparkie said:


> So how long of a ride after you got on the bus?
> 
> Doesnt the bus stop at GF and Poly too?
> We will be traveling with a toddler and an infant and various other family members  (a total of 9) .  Still debating with the babies if a rental car might be the way to go. I would just rather not spend the money on a car when I have a free bus thus leaving me more MICKEY MONEY.



The following link may help:

http://allears.net/pl/transp.htm

We used the bus system on previous trips.  While there were waits, it was hard to beat riding the bus to AK and DHS, all things considered.  If you are wanting to visit another resort not on the monorail, driving may be your best option.


----------



## gkrykewy

Sparkie said:


> So how long of a ride after you got on the bus?
> 
> Doesnt the bus stop at GF and Poly too?
> We will be traveling with a toddler and an infant and various other family members  (a total of 9) .  Still debating with the babies if a rental car might be the way to go. I would just rather not spend the money on a car when I have a free bus thus leaving me more MICKEY MONEY.



Yes, the bus stops at the GF and Poly too, and as a result is generally very slow and super crowded. I was very surprised about this last year. Maybe they'll run a dedicated bus in the future, now that CR's capacity is expanded by BLT.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sparkie said:


> Hello my fellow BLT owners.   We bought 320 points back in April.  Our first DVC trip is at AKL (BLT was not available) BUT.... we will be coming home March 2011.
> 
> 
> Let me ask about the bus transportation.  What would be the best/quickest way to get to AK or DHS?
> 
> Wait for the bus at the Contemporary?  or Take the monorail to the TTC and get on the bus for AK or DHS there?
> 
> Or... any other suggestions?



Of all onsite transportation just take the bus from the CR to AK or DHS.  Timing always plays a role in busses so allow plenty of time.  Driving your own car to those two parks will often be the fastest way though.



gkrykewy said:


> Yes, the bus stops at the GF and Poly too, and as a result is generally very slow and super crowded. I was very surprised about this last year. Maybe they'll run a dedicated bus in the future, now that CR's capacity is expanded by BLT.



I'm doubtful they'll change the bus route since it was the same when they had the north garden wing.  It would be nice though.


----------



## crcurton

When we were there the last week of June, the busses to AK, DHS and DTD only stopped at the Poly after CR.  I don't know if this was because of an increase of 4th of July season or what, but it was great!  We did have to wait an hour on the DTD bus from CR and we were late for our ADR at PH. They were very accomodating at PH.  They bus driver said that the delays were due to high volume of wheelchairs loading/ unloading.


----------



## ssawka

gkrykewy said:


> Yes, the bus stops at the GF and Poly too, and as a result is generally very slow and super crowded. I was very surprised about this last year. Maybe they'll run a dedicated bus in the future, now that CR's capacity is expanded by BLT.



This is true for most of the deluxe resorts.  Look at the BC/BW route.  Buses to
AK and DTD include stops at 5 resorts Swan, Dolphin, YC, BC, and BW.  You would assume that the deluxe resorts would have better buses, but unfortunately the bus routes are determined by location and volume.


----------



## gkrykewy

ssawka said:


> This is true for most of the deluxe resorts.  Look at the BC/BW route.  Buses to
> AK and DTD include stops at 5 resorts Swan, Dolphin, YC, BC, and BW.  You would assume that the deluxe resorts would have better buses, but unfortunately the bus routes are determined by location and volume.



And the WL buses are shared with fort wilderness, right? I guess I'm just spoiled by the direct bus service between AKL and everywhere.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

gkrykewy said:


> And the WL buses are shared with fort wilderness, right? I guess I'm just spoiled by the direct bus service between AKL and everywhere.



The Epcot bus from WL is shared with FW.  The DHS and the AKV busses sometimes stop at the GF but do not share with FW.  And the MK bus is direct on it's own.  

AKL does have the best bus service for certain.  BWV's drives me bonkers with all it's stops.


----------



## mrhistory

We were in rooms 8408 and 8410, a two bedroom lockout in the North Tower facing Bay Lake.  The view was perfect, lake in front and castle and fireworks to the left.  We were also just around the corner from the elevator.  It was our first trip home and it was perfect.  Being able to walk to the MK is incredible.


----------



## Cruella 66

ssawka said:


> I would just use the "Contact Member Services" form under the "Contact" menu on http://dvcmember.com.




Thank you, I just did that!  I'll remember it next time.

To the above posters about the buses, I think whether it stops at Poly and GF or not may depend on how busy it is.  We were there 6/20 to 27 and the bus was always full and didn't stop at those resorts.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

we just bought in on our trip in april.  we bought 160 points, and our first trip home will be in februrary.  i just booked it a few weeks ago for a studio, can't wait!


----------



## jeejfig

Hi!  We are new DVC members and bought 210 points.  We are SOOOO excited for our first trip to BLT December 2010.


----------



## AirGoofy

A great thread and groupie for now.  We own at SSR and are buying into BLT.  DW and I are still trying to decide how many points to buy.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

home, neighbors!


----------



## aprincesswannabe

We hope to make Bay Lake Tower our new Disney Home very soon!  Love, love, love the location!  We have watched (on previous trips) as the tower was being built and dreamed of becoming members there...


----------



## bluemoon1070

Hello neighbors. The DH and I purchased 200 points in 2009 and have only spent one night so far. We also own 260 pts at animal kingdom and 85 pts at Saratoga. We don't have any upcoming BLT trips planned but will be trying out the BWV in December and then heading out on our first 7 night DCL trip.


----------



## Iceman13

We now have our first BLT trip booked! 8 days the week before Christmas.
We are so looking forward to staying in our new home.


----------



## stopher1

Just a quick question for all of you BLT lovers, and I don't have the time right now to dig too deeply into this thread - but how many GV's are there at BLT?  Just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## snorris49

New member here! We just bought into BLT and have our first vacation in October! Just can't wait--love all the pics, tips, and advice here!


----------



## AirGoofy

stopher1 said:


> Just a quick question for all of you BLT lovers, and I don't have the time right now to dig too deeply into this thread - but how many GV's are there at BLT?  Just wondering.Thanks.



As a new BLT Owner, I found this and 2 other BLT threads.  Here is a link to another.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2212548&highlight=blt+owner+s

It looks like 14.  I skimmed it on the first page.


----------



## Bjmcl

We just sent the papers back today. We bought 300 points in BLT. Going down next April.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

We just purchased 160 points June 25 in BLT's.  had looked many years ago.  I totally surprised myself when we purchased.  I had taken the tour back in the 90's when OKW was new.  Went on more timeshare tours then I can count, always enjoyed playing with the salesman.  I am a salesman and always was one step ahead of them.  I am also very good a quoting numbers and could show them how these were not a smart thing to buy.  I was in Orlando to be with the wife, who's name is Micky and a huge Disney person, she was working for the week there.  We are from Indiana and she is now working two weeks a month in Orlando.  We have been to Disney World over 15 times in our 37 years of marriage, always staying on property.  I was walking around Down Town Disney and stop at the DVC booth.  The next day we were there again and  went by the DVC booth and I said lets go on a tour.  Hour and half later we owned 160 points.  I do not know why my mind was working 180 degrees different then normal.  It had to be the easiest sale for our guy.  Now six weeks later I do not regret it one bit, only why not sooner.  We have already set up the following.

Sept. 2010,  3 days at AKV

Feb 2011, 2 days at BLT then 4 days at VB then 2 days VWL


----------



## work2play

stopher1 said:


> Just a quick question for all of you BLT lovers, and I don't have the time right now to dig too deeply into this thread - but how many GV's are there at BLT?  Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes there are 14 GVs at BLT.  The best thread for BLT rooms and views is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

(Of course I am biased since I started the thread!)

Enjoy BLT!


----------



## JWG

Count us in as worthy of this grand thread !

Our BLT add-on points appeared in our account this afternoon!  Our first stay won't be until late 2011 or 2012, but they're there!  Now I need to get one of those fancy "BLT Signature Graphics" .

Anyway, excited to own at my favorite WDW resort of all time.  Only got to stay at the Contemporary once (in the now demolished garden wing), but have always loved it as my favorite - even in comparison to the DVC resorts.

Very very very excited to be able to say we're owners there now and will have many more stays connected to my favorite hotel.

Oh, we still love BWV, too... especially in October... we just love BLT a smidge more.


----------



## AirGoofy

work2play said:


> Yes there are 14 GVs at BLT.  The best thread for BLT rooms and views is:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082
> 
> (Of course I am biased since I started the thread!)
> 
> Enjoy BLT!



Yeah, it's a good thread.  I think I found it after the other.  I am on the SSR Owner's thread (we are up to version 2), so I keep up with that one.  There are several good BLT threads.  I just bought in a couple days ago and am really excited.  I like SSR and it is a nice way to relax and enjoy DTD, but it is really cool to be near MK, MK resorts, and Epcot.  Now, we just have to go stay there.


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

We just added an additional 100 Points @ BLT.  Can't wait until our stay next year...


----------



## bbn1122

We just joined in June.  200 points.  We are staying next April for 5 days in a defined 2 bedroom.  Can not wait.


----------



## Caren

We're just back from our first stay at BLT in a dedicated two bedroom and overall were very happy. We got  probably one of the worst Magic Kingdom views, which still managed to be very interesting with the monorail always wooshing by out front. The units felt very spacious and were generally well laid out and showed none of the wear and tear so many have complained about. We found the decor to be soothing and tasteful rather than stark. We loved the lounge as a quiet place to hang out. The folks in the community center were so great with the kids and the pool was very kid friendly. Housekeeping delivered mountains of clean towels on towel and trash day.

I do see what the complaint about the bathroom door was. I mean, not only doesn't it lock, there's a full half-inch gap where you can seen into the bathroom. What were they thinking? It wasn't that much of a problem for us--that bath became the eight-year-old's private bath and he didn't care, but I would consider it to be unsuitable for adult use. We also found the uncomfortable furniture to be a problem--both the couch and the chair cushions kept trying to slip forward and were not at all comfortable. DH speculated it was because they had their beds made up and the extra bulk of sheets and blankets made the furniture not fit together right. In any case, we want to use the living area as a living area, not a sleeping area, and didn't find it to be comfortable for hanging out in.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Caren said:


> We're just back from our first stay at BLT in a dedicated two bedroom and overall were very happy. We got  probably one of the worst Magic Kingdom views, which still managed to be very interesting with the monorail always wooshing by out front. The units felt very spacious and were generally well laid out and showed none of the wear and tear so many have complained about. We found the decor to be soothing and tasteful rather than stark. We loved the lounge as a quiet place to hang out. The folks in the community center were so great with the kids and the pool was very kid friendly. Housekeeping delivered mountains of clean towels on towel and trash day.
> 
> I do see what the complaint about the bathroom door was. I mean, not only doesn't it lock, there's a full half-inch gap where you can seen into the bathroom. What were they thinking? It wasn't that much of a problem for us--that bath became the eight-year-old's private bath and he didn't care, but I would consider it to be unsuitable for adult use. We also found the uncomfortable furniture to be a problem--both the couch and the chair cushions kept trying to slip forward and were not at all comfortable. DH speculated it was because they had their beds made up and the extra bulk of sheets and blankets made the furniture not fit together right. In any case, we want to use the living area as a living area, not a sleeping area, and didn't find it to be comfortable for hanging out in.



Care to tell us what your room number was?  TIA


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Ok so I just need to be sure I understand this correctly....

If I make a "cash" reservation for the BLT and book thru Member Services, then I "WILL" have access to the Top of the World Lounge....yes?

And another question....If by miracle there are "room only" discounts published for the General Public.....we as DVC owners can take advantage of those discounts and book thru MS (pending availability of course), yes?

TIA!!


----------



## Caren

mrsblovesdisney said:


> care to tell us what your room number was?  Tia



7424


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Caren said:


> 7424


Thanks!!  We were in room 7624 in April and thought the view was wonderful.  That being said we all agreed that any floor lower would not be very advantageous.  I'm sorry you were assigned that room...

...and I hope next time you get the top floor!!!

Thanks for the review!!


----------



## ScrappinGran

Somewhere I saw a comment on how to adjust the shower heads. Does anyone know where that thread was?  I have heard the showers have brutal water pressure, and wanted to print out the comment on how to adjust the shower head water pressure. We arrive for our first trip home in 39 days!!!


----------



## E&K's Dad

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> Ok so I just need to be sure I understand this correctly....
> 
> If I make a "cash" reservation for the BLT and book thru Member Services, then I "WILL" have access to the Top of the World Lounge....yes?



You are correct. . . if you book a cash trip through MS you will have access to the ToW.  If you look at the DVCmember.com site it is in writing. . .


----------



## DVCGeek

ScrappinGran said:


> I have heard the showers have brutal water pressure, and wanted to print out the comment on how to adjust the shower head water pressure.



I'm curious about an adjustment; I wasn't aware of one and yes, I thought the shower's water pressure was painful if you hit certain body areas wrong.  I also had to learn to be careful turning water on in the sinks when rinsing out glasses & such; I splashed a bunch around more than once!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

E&K's Dad said:


> You are correct. . . if you book a cash trip through MS you will have access to the ToW.  If you look at the DVCmember.com site it is in writing. . .



Thx!!!!


----------



## stopher1

work2play said:


> Yes there are 14 GVs at BLT.  The best thread for BLT rooms and views is:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082
> 
> (Of course I am biased since I started the thread!)
> 
> Enjoy BLT!





AirGoofy said:


> Yeah, it's a good thread.  I think I found it after the other.  I am on the SSR Owner's thread (we are up to version 2), so I keep up with that one.  There are several good BLT threads.  I just bought in a couple days ago and am really excited.  I like SSR and it is a nice way to relax and enjoy DTD, but it is really cool to be near MK, MK resorts, and Epcot.  Now, we just have to go stay there.



Thanks to you both.   I also found what I was looking for over on DVCNews.


----------



## misse320

Caren said:


> We're just back from our first stay at BLT in a dedicated two bedroom and overall were very happy. We got  probably one of the worst Magic Kingdom views, which still managed to be very interesting with the monorail always wooshing by out front. The units felt very spacious and were generally well laid out and showed none of the wear and tear so many have complained about. We found the decor to be soothing and tasteful rather than stark. We loved the lounge as a quiet place to hang out. The folks in the community center were so great with the kids and the pool was very kid friendly. Housekeeping delivered mountains of clean towels on towel and trash day.
> 
> I do see what the complaint about the bathroom door was. I mean, not only doesn't it lock, there's a full half-inch gap where you can seen into the bathroom. What were they thinking? It wasn't that much of a problem for us--that bath became the eight-year-old's private bath and he didn't care, but I would consider it to be unsuitable for adult use. We also found the uncomfortable furniture to be a problem--both the couch and the chair cushions kept trying to slip forward and were not at all comfortable. DH speculated it was because they had their beds made up and the extra bulk of sheets and blankets made the furniture not fit together right. In any case, we want to use the living area as a living area, not a sleeping area, and didn't find it to be comfortable for hanging out in.



How comfortable were the couches for sleeping on?  We are going to have two adults sleeping in the living room.


----------



## djh597

ScrappinGran said:


> Somewhere I saw a comment on how to adjust the shower heads. Does anyone know where that thread was?  I have heard the showers have brutal water pressure, and wanted to print out the comment on how to adjust the shower head water pressure. We arrive for our first trip home in 39 days!!!



turn water on.  (now its running in the tub)  adjust temperature.  Push diverter switch over, (wait a few secs) shower turns on.  reminds you of a hurricane.  now pull that diverter switch back (like your turning it off) to your desired pressure.


----------



## Cruella 66

The couch and chair beds were very comfortable.


----------



## DenLo

ScrappinGran said:


> Somewhere I saw a comment on how to adjust the shower heads. Does anyone know where that thread was?  I have heard the showers have brutal water pressure, and wanted to print out the comment on how to adjust the shower head water pressure. We arrive for our first trip home in 39 days!!!





djh597 said:


> turn water on.  (now its running in the tub)  adjust temperature.  Push diverter switch over, (wait a few secs) shower turns on.  reminds you of a hurricane.  now pull that diverter switch back (like your turning it off) to your desired pressure.



I realize that since BLT has 16 floors they need good pressure to get the water up all those floors, but man is that shower painful, if you don't turn the lever back.


----------



## ScrappinGran

ScrappinGran said:


> Somewhere I saw a comment on how to adjust the shower heads. Does anyone know where that thread was?  I have heard the showers have brutal water pressure, and wanted to print out the comment on how to adjust the shower head water pressure. We arrive for our first trip home in 39 days!!!





djh597 said:


> turn water on.  (now its running in the tub)  adjust temperature.  Push diverter switch over, (wait a few secs) shower turns on.  reminds you of a hurricane.  now pull that diverter switch back (like your turning it off) to your desired pressure.



THANK YOU!!! I get it! Don't even have to print it. I assume this applies to the shower stalls in the Master Bedroom Bathrooms also. Thanks sooo much!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

Cruella 66 said:


> The couch and chair beds were very comfortable.


Agreed!!


----------



## It'sJustPoints

Just got back from our first stay at our BLT!! We had an _amazing_ view for a  SV-Studio. Room #7228. We had the monorail and Poly right in front of us and the MK to the right. Perfect view for fireworks. 

A few observations: I did see a family get turned away for the ToTW because they weren't staying on points.

The bathroom door gap... ugh-- got difficult at times.

But regardless-- it was gorgeous and as my husband said, "there's no reason to stay anywhere else!"


----------



## jaurban

We are just back as well.  Had a dedicated 2BR on the 10th floor - 8030, Magic Kingdom view.  Very nice. From the balcony we could see Spaceship Earth and ExpeditionEverest too. The no lock bathroom didn't bother us too much as we are all family.  There is a lock on the Master Bedroom door though. Didn't even think to look for one on the other bedroom.  We really liked the pool area and splash zone for our 20 month old. DD liked the slide quite a bit. She also liked the craft activities in the community center. Visited the TOTWL once, but not at fireworks time.  It was very quiet - a few groups, one small child there.  I did not bring our kids up there as I wanted it to remain a quiet place.  (It was nice that way.) My DH likes VWL better for the theme and atmosphere, but does like the proximity of BLT to MK and to the monorail, so I guess there are trade offs for each (we own both).  THe bathroom door space was a non issue also, perhaps with just family you tend not to notice it.  (Our kids are small so don't have that privacy expectation yet, in fact, at home, we disabaled the bathroom locks so they can't lock themselves in by accident.)


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

It'sJustPoints said:


> Just got back from our first stay at our BLT!! We had an _amazing_ view for a  SV-Studio. Room #7228. We had the monorail and Poly right in front of us and the MK to the right. Perfect view for fireworks.
> 
> A few observations: I did see a family get turned away for the ToTW because they weren't staying on points.
> 
> The bathroom door gap... ugh-- got difficult at times.
> 
> But regardless-- it was gorgeous and as my husband said, "there's no reason to stay anywhere else!"



YAY!!!  Glad you had a great time!!!  We agree that "there's no reason to stay anywhere else" !!!  
Also glad to hear you liked your view from #7228.  We'll be staying in a Studio MKV next year and was worried about the view from rooms ending in XX28.  Looks like _all_ of the MK view Studios ending in XX28 and XX18 are wonderful!!  Now we only have to wish for the highest floor possible!  LOL!


----------



## Bullseye

We're in!!   

Just purchased 280 Points at BLT. We stayed at FTW cabins this June, so our first DVC vacation is June 2011. I think it is really cool that I already have next years trip booked. 

Plus I love the fact that I can walk to MK and take monorail to Epcot (my favorite park). Long term were planning on October being our usual time to visit, so looking forward to taking monorail to F&W. Another thing I dig is that you can get to any other resort from BLT by simply walking over to the MK bus stop and catching the bus.  

Now I think I'm gonna have to start buying hoppers so if I want to just pop over to main street for a candied apple or some fudge, I'll be able to.


----------



## Plucker001

Just got back from a 7 night stay at Kidani Village. Never again! I missed my BLT!!!! Kidani was nice but not for us!


----------



## mdsd8700

Welcome Bullseye!  We are new to DVC too, our first trip home is next June as well.  Congratulations!


----------



## okwoodsmith

We mailed in our closing documents today for BLT...our first DVC home.

We were pleasantly surprised that our guide was able to get us 2 LV studios for 4 nights during Food & Wine this November.  I guess the pixie dust really flows over there at DVC headquarters.  I know that's not a high traffic time, but being only 2 1/2 months out, we thought they'd be booked solid.

Anyway, we are thrilled to be joining the DVC family and more specifically the super awesome BLT folk.

JimmieD


----------



## helloirishkitty

Very excited to join this thread! Our first DVC trip is in 18 days at VWL and our first trip "home" is in February...


----------



## minisiren

We joined DVC last August (finally!!) and we of course HAD to buy @ BLT!  We've got 270 points and we're actually taking our first trip "Home" in about 17 days!  We're going on the DVC member cruise 9/12-9/16 and then our first stay @ BLT in a 1BDRm MK view from 9/16-9/21!!  It's been planned for almost 10 months now, so it's hard to believe it's almost finally here!!

Jennifer

Mom to Emma (5) and Logan (15 months)


----------



## Iceman13

okwoodsmith said:


> We were pleasantly surprised that our guide was able to get us 2 LV studios for 4 nights during Food & Wine this November.  I guess the pixie dust really flows over there at DVC headquarters.  I know that's not a high traffic time, but being only 2 1/2 months out, we thought they'd be booked solid.



I am also amazed at what the guides can do. We purchased BLT in August and our guide was able to get us 8 days in a 1BR the week before Christmas.

Of course, our guide made sure he told me how difficult it was for him to get that reservation


----------



## melissa0208

There isn't anything bad I can say about BLT! We love our home!


----------



## The B Team

We own at BLT and we are headed for our 1st stay there.  We are really excited.  We booked a 2BR MK view for 10 days.  Can't wait!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

minisiren said:


> We joined DVC last August (finally!!) and we of course HAD to buy @ BLT!  We've got 270 points and we're actually taking our first trip "Home" in about 17 days!  We're going on the DVC member cruise 9/12-9/16 and then our first stay @ BLT in a 1BDRm MK view from 9/16-9/21!!  It's been planned for almost 10 months now, so it's hard to believe it's almost finally here!!






The B Team said:


> We own at BLT and we are headed for our 1st stay there.  We are really excited.  We booked a 2BR MK view for 10 days.  Can't wait!


----------



## mrsmouse1960

We purchased 280 points and Nov '10 will be our first Homecoming event!  Can't wait.  Haven't been thinking about vacation too much since I typically drive my family nuts.  So, I thought I would drop in and see what everyone is saying and the nuts process has begun. Thanks for putting me on a high for the next 3 months.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

mrsmouse1960 said:


> We purchased 280 points and Nov '10 will be our first Homecoming event!  Can't wait.  Haven't been thinking about vacation too much since I typically drive my family nuts.  So, I thought I would drop in and see what everyone is saying and the nuts process has begun. Thanks for putting me on a high for the next 3 months.



....That's what we're _ALL_ here for!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Debs Hill

Just booked a week at BLT in March 2011 in a lake view one bed (requested high floor, even number etc thanks to the DIS boards) and now SO excited!!! It is not our home resort, so thrilled to get a 7 month reservation! 

We have never been to the Top of the World Lounge............do we need to book days in advance? Where do we check in? Can we take our son up there(age 10) or is it not child friendly? Does anyone have a cocktail list?!

Thanks so much! 
debsx


----------



## Sandisw

Debs Hill said:


> Just booked a week at BLT in March 2011 in a lake view one bed (requested high floor, even number etc thanks to the DIS boards) and now SO excited!!! It is not our home resort, so thrilled to get a 7 month reservation!
> 
> We have never been to the Top of the World Lounge............do we need to book days in advance? Where do we check in? Can we take our son up there(age 10) or is it not child friendly? Does anyone have a cocktail list?!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> debsx



It is child friendly and you don't make reservations.  You go down to the first floor and check in with the CM there.  They will check your KTTW card to be sure you are staying at BLT and then bring your group up.

The first time we stayed they asked for everyone's KTTW card.  This year, they only needed to see one but I would be sure everyone in your party has theirs with them just in case.


----------



## katieam1

We just purchased 120 points at BLT! 

Our first stay will be Nov 28-Dec 5 in a Lake View Studio.  I am so excited.  We are trying to decide what type of request to make.  With two small kids I am a little concerned about being in a high room so maybe on the 4th floor so it is an easy walk to the monorail.  Any advice?  My little 2 year old is a climber and while I know she wont be out there with out one of us I still worry.


----------



## alice99

katieam1 said:


> We just purchased 120 points at BLT!
> 
> Our first stay will be Nov 28-Dec 5 in a Lake View Studio.  I am so excited.  We are trying to decide what type of request to make.  With two small kids I am a little concerned about being in a high room so maybe on the 4th floor so it is an easy walk to the monorail.  Any advice?  My little 2 year old is a climber and while I know she wont be out there with out one of us I still worry.



To make it an easy walk to the monorail, you have to be on the 5th floor in the BLT.  The walkway is on the 5th floor.


----------



## katieam1

alice99 said:


> To make it an easy walk to the monorail, you have to be on the 5th floor in the BLT.  The walkway is on the 5th floor.



Oh yes thank you I forgot.  I got confused because it goes to the 4th floor of CR.


----------



## ssawka

Not sure if others have seen this, but there are changes coming to BLT.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-resorts-220/1350-changes-coming-to-blt-deluxe-studio-villas


----------



## ffcheff

Purchased in april,Only 31 days until our first trip home to BLT. Thanks to everyone who posts here for all the good info.


----------



## Harlemgirl720

Just came back from Kidani on Sunday and we purchased 100 pts at BLT.

Now to book a room for next Dec 26-29 before our Dream Cruise.


----------



## dizfan

ffcheff said:


> Purchased in april,Only 31 days until our first trip home to BLT. Thanks to everyone who posts here for all the good info.



 to disboards!

We may bump into you in the hallways.

We switch from BCV to BLT the day after you arrive.  We are looking forward to the short walk for MNSSHP.

Have a great trip!


----------



## BEANTOWNDR7

Anyone there now, have they started the enhancements to the bathrooms.  Also, is the jogging path completed and the firepit


----------



## papertraveller

We were just there and didn't see any signs of construction.

I've listed our delights in a separate thread, but my what a lovely resort. This was our first visit as DVC members, and truly we have no regrets. And our biggest challenge now is that planning thing: what to do next!


----------



## Robin"D"

Hello BLT's owners....

we purchased ownership to BLT last year @ this time....
we went to listen to the DVC rep to hear what they had to say....we have been to many timeshares talks and knew to hard sell ...but we waited & waited for it at DVC....but it wasn't there...we loved what they had to say, to see, and the long life of memeories we were going to get by this....
so we got 225 points. 

So we are finally "coming Home on Oct 20th for three days, ( and yes we are going to MNSSHP) the on to the Magic on the 23rd.
Also going on the the Wonder repo from LA to Vancouver and on to the 2011 Alaskan Inaugural  Cruise, all because of DVC...

Hope to hear from so of you...

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## spiceycat

welcome all the new BLT owners!

love BLT


----------



## daisygirl902

I'm heading off on my Disney wedding/honeymoon trip this weekend, and we've decided to add on 50 more BLT points while we're there!!  YAY!  I'm considering it a wedding present to myself   I considered buying a resale contract at BWV or SSR, but y'know, I just love the idea of keeping my points at BLT for some reason   I'm going to buy either from my original guide or on the cruise, haven't decided yet - depends on the cruise incentives I guess...

We haven't stayed "home" yet, we're staying at BWV to save points this trip (and for location as that's where we're getting married) but are booking our first trip home at BLT on Friday for August 2011!!


----------



## msaseifert

Our first trip "home" to Bay Lake Towers is Dec 3 thru the 7th.  We are in a 1 bedroom lake view.  Other than asking for a high floor even numbered room....should we request anything else?  

Also, some friends of our are going the same time we are there, they are thinking about buying DVC.  We thought that the TOW lounge would set them over the edge but from what I am reading, they will not be allowed to accompany us to the lounge since they are not DVC members and they are not staying at BLT....is this correct?

I can't wait to visit the lounge and view the fireworks.  This is our first ever look at the parks all decorated for Christmas, its also our first time doing the MVMCP....can't wait!!


----------



## dizfan

In October, we had the pleasure of watching MNSSHP fireworks from multiple locations.  We watched them from Main Street, Polynesian MK view 3rd floor room balcony (Tahiti building), BLT MK view (8128), and BLT TOTWL.

I truly expected Main Street to be my favorite place to watch.

However, BLT TOTWL won hands down because they shoot MNSSHP fireworks off all around the park.  Towards the end, many were very close to Space Mountain, giving TOTWL an incredible perspective.

This picture doesn't do it justice, but it should give an idea of perspective.


----------



## thelionqueen

Did anyone (or everyone) else get a call from their guides advising that, beginning Dec. 1st, BLT is going to be selling for $130 per point?  It is very close to sell out, and decided they can get that kind of ransom..
Glad I got mine when I did...has already gone up $48 per point from what we paid


----------



## aprincesswannabe

thelionqueen said:


> Did anyone (or everyone) else get a call from their guides advising that, beginning Dec. 1st, BLT is going to be selling for $130 per point?



Our agent actually left us a message while we were on vacation at BLT.  $130/point is PRICEY!!!!


----------



## mousefan1972

dizfan said:


> In October, we had the pleasure of watching MNSSHP fireworks from multiple locations.  We watched them from Main Street, Polynesian MK view 3rd floor room balcony (Tahiti building), BLT MK view (8128), and BLT TOTWL.
> 
> I truly expected Main Street to be my favorite place to watch.
> 
> However, BLT TOTWL won hands down because they shoot MNSSHP fireworks off all around the park.  Towards the end, many were very close to Space Mountain, giving TOTWL an incredible perspective.
> 
> This picture doesn't do it justice, but it should give an idea of perspective.



I totally agree.  We watched the Summer Nightastic fireworks (also w/perimeters) twice from the TOTWL and it was by far the best view.  It was way better than the view from the Tomorrowland Terrace, where we had viewed them during the Dessert Party.  Last weekend we were at MNSSHP on 10/31, and saw the fireworks from Liberty Square.  Then on Nov. 1 we saw Hallowishes from the TOTWL at BLT.  TOTWL was by far a way better view.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

wow! we have been blt owners since last year. 

i just like to express something we shared with our guide before
buying. fyi,  i felt was common sense but is being debated 
& disputed, whenever i expressed what we were promised.  

now, i am not claiming any great dvc knowledge. but to me, 
it is self evident all the resorts have certain "perks' for their 
owners booking @ the 11mos. period. for example, blt owners
cannot book the tree houses or akl conceige @ 11mos.,
right?! 

so what i always saw as blt's extra perk, is getting the higher 
floors, & partial mk views. before we agreed to buy, this was 
a topic we made sure our guide understood our expectations. 

ever since, reading here, other owners from other resorts are 
always saying "you don't understand how dvc works-that 
rooms are not promised. funny, i am not talking about specific
rooms but specific location inside the building. who should 
"get" the partial mk 's rooms?  if blt's owners don't get to book
tree houses [ aren't they rooms, too?], and all the rest then
blt's owners should be given what they paid for?! 

i don't think it had to be agree upon prior to buying, imo. however,
in our situation , this was something i asked "point blank." the guide
told us 100% sure.


----------



## twooley2

Lil' Grumpy said:


> wow! we have been blt owners since last year.
> 
> i just like to express something we shared with our guide before
> buying. fyi,  i felt was common sense but is being debated
> & disputed, whenever i expressed what we were promised.
> 
> now, i am not claiming any great dvc knowledge. but to me,
> it is self evident all the resorts have certain "perks' for their
> owners booking @ the 11mos. period. for example, blt owners
> cannot book the tree houses or akl conceige @ 11mos.,
> right?!
> 
> so what i always saw as blt's extra perk, is getting the higher
> floors, & partial mk views. before we agreed to buy, this was
> a topic we made sure our guide understood our expectations.
> 
> ever since, reading here, other owners from other resorts are
> always saying "you don't understand how dvc works-that
> rooms are not promised. funny, i am not talking about specific
> rooms but specific location inside the building. who should
> "get" the partial mk 's rooms?  if blt's owners don't get to book
> tree houses [ aren't they rooms, too?], and all the rest then
> blt's owners should be given what they paid for?!
> 
> i don't think it had to be agree upon prior to buying, imo. however,
> in our situation , this was something i asked "point blank." the guide
> told us 100% sure.



Im confused on what you are saying as Everyone has the 11 month advantage at their home resort although at the 7 month mark anyone can book what is available at other resorts be it a treehouse, if available or what have you, if willing to spend the points of course.


----------



## PrincessDez

Hi guys!
We are headed to the airport at the end of the week!   I am starting to pack and need help with a few things. I know you guys will have the answers.
*Are there robes in the 2 bedroom villas?
What type of coffee filters do I need to bring with me?*

Thanks for any help you guys can offer. You are the experts afterall!


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

no. instead , it's all about room assignments. the day we looked
into buying, we asked about rooms- this very thing!. [& i asked this 
question direct and this is why we based our purchase on.] 

i think the "key" to room assignments, is owners booking @ 
11mos. member service have the info. to determine if 
the owners are making a revs. for themselves or if they
are renting. at that time, they should locked in the room 
"area" based on  owners making their revs.. all lake-view
rooms with mk views should be assign to the owners 
making such requests. also owners requesting mk views should
be assigned the higher floors , starting whoever call in first. 

whatever is left over should be "opened" up to the other owners 
@ the 7 mos. period. 

renters should not be able to do room requests.  member services 
are stating they don't assign rooms until a couple days before. why? 
...they have the info @ 11mos.. we are not accepting this, nor 
are we going to be bully out of something we paid for. no renter 
should ever, ever!- be placed above an owner, any owner. that's
my stance on this issue. i read your concerns over getting a 
decent mk room. well if you are owner, i think your request 
should be granted & you shouldn't have to worry about this.

so my comments were not about making bookings. rather what i
see as an owner's right.


----------



## twooley2

I see what you are saying now. We are owners of course at another DVC resort but we booked at 7 months so I can see this reasoning for definite.


----------



## Avonlady1001

Just got word Disney waived ROFR! Planning our first trip to BLT Nov 2011!! Can't wait! We've been dreaming about owning DVC for so long! Still can't believe it's happening!


----------



## DVC Eric

Loved our view from BLT looking at Mk.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

i see. 

based on my observations, i would think you still should have 
a very good chance to get a "partial mk view", based on there
being so many. i hope you get one! { based on your efforts, i
think you deserve one.} 

anyhoo, if they did this right, then you should be way above
the "renters". 

ps. i have been pushing this since we joined. what happened to
us, shouldn't happened to anyone. it forced me into the dvc 
politics.@ 11 mos., we called for our christmas & was told there 
were no rooms available in 2 sections. bull! oh, the girl told my wife
that there always next year. our guide deserted us, [ after he made 
a big commission off us], this is bull , & there are no words to
express how unhappy we are currently. 

yet we have had many positive experiences with "disney" before. 
in general, they do outstanding problem solving & corrective 
measures. long before we did any disney trips, we always 
utilized disney products, in our community -support programs. 

we just tested the "waters", @ akl & member' cruise. we had a 
wonderful time.  [ we did stayed blt because we wanting this year
christmas trip to be our first. ] we have our fingers crossed,
hoping what were told was correct. no matter what, we'll still be
disney fans.

wow, i remember when our children were babies, & it took alot
planning just to get there. our only option was staying in 
cheap hotels. didn't bother us...or our kids. we were in
disneyworld! & those memories are still precious today. 

one concern @ blt, are those sneaking in all over the hotel. 
one after another threads, determined to crash towl , even 
bragging about it. surprise, people stuff is now coming up 
missing! i know when we were staying off site , would never 
think of invading "off-limits" spaces. i am amazed how many
thought this type of behavior give them the disney's magic.
in reality, they are trespassers, per disney official policy. i can't 
see how that makes one feel the "magic" in committing a wrong doing.



good luck in your efforts & if any rain falls, hope it's all


----------



## bbn1122

We are brand new DVC owners of BLT, 200 points.  Our first trip will be this April the week before Easter.  We are staying in a dedicated 2bed LV for 6 nights.  We used our extra 200 points for buying into DVC off of our DCL cruise to make our first stay memorable.  

We can not wait!!  I always felt the monorail resort are the best.


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Hi
I own at BLT (as well as AKV) but haven't stayed at my new home yet.  My first trip to BLT will be in May when we will be staying there over our vow renewal, which is at the Swan.  Please excuse my very basic question, but I figured I would ask it of BLT experts!!
Is there a drive up entrance to BLT or will the limos for out event have to pick us up from the Contemporary main entrance?


----------



## Alice-in-wonder

Added on 100 pts to BLT!


----------



## dizfan

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Hi
> I own at BLT (as well as AKV) but haven't stayed at my new home yet.  My first trip to BLT will be in May when we will be staying there over our vow renewal, which is at the Swan.  Please excuse my very basic question, but I figured I would ask it of BLT experts!!
> Is there a drive up entrance to BLT or will the limos for out event have to pick us up from the Contemporary main entrance?



I believe the limo will have to driver through the CR/BLT security gate.  Once through the gate, the driver should be able to drive to the front of BLT.
Here's an image of the front entrance.  We had a tour last December, and I believe the DVC van driver dropped us off just outside the security barrier posts.
http://allears.net/acc/g_baylake.htm


----------



## DisneyPups

Just booked my first stay at home.  BLT next October! Woohoo can't wait!

(The excitement is taking away some of the pain of seeing the current incentives which beat out what I got just 5 weeks ago.)


----------



## tinkerbell 766

dizfan said:


> I believe the limo will have to driver through the CR/BLT security gate.  Once through the gate, the driver should be able to drive to the front of BLT.
> Here's an image of the front entrance.  We had a tour last December, and I believe the DVC van driver dropped us off just outside the security barrier posts.
> http://allears.net/acc/g_baylake.htm



Thanks so much!!


----------



## spiceycat

tinkerbell 766 said:


> Hi
> Is there a drive up entrance to BLT or will the limos for out event have to pick us up from the Contemporary main entrance?



some drivers do not realize that BLT has it own entrance - so you definitely need to tell him/her.

 yes it has its own entrance where you can take out luggage - but only if someone is there to drive away the car when you have taken everything out.


----------



## Daisymae53

Hi. New to this board.  We are BLT owners and spent our first week there in December. It was fabulous.  We had two units a dedicated 2BR standard and a 1BR Standard.  I love it. Spacious. Convenient. Everything we hoped for. Now I would like to try to add on points to be able to go more often and or get a grand villa.  Anyone have any great words of advice?  DVC vs resale. Been hearing rumors about resale restrictions. I would rather not finance, but may be necessary this time.  Can anyone tell me how that works?  I probably need to have a heart to heart with my DVC guide. Hope to spend some time reading more of the posts on this forum.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

The only resale restriction is if you don't close before March, you won't be able to use your points on the Disney Cruise Line, Adventures by Disney, or the other non-DVC walt Disney world hotels.  

Look for the thread or www.dvcnews.com that details the new resale restrictions.


----------



## PoohsFan1

We bought into BLT this past September (new DVC members) .  We have 100 points and will be adding on sometime in the near future.  Eventhough our trip is in May, we are not staying at BLT this time around due to everyone in our party wanted to stay at BCV so they can swim and play in Stormalong Bay.  However, in January 2012 my DH wants to stay at our new home for his B-day trip.  So excited that there is a thread for BLT owners


----------



## Goldeelox9

We just bought 100 points while on a cruise last week.  It's out first DVC purchase, but I am sure we will be adding on in the future!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I purchased 160 points in December 2010 for BLT to be my home resort.  Going to be staying there the first weekend in June to see Star Wars Weekends (snagged the last MK view studio I was told by member services), but may wind up staying first at OKW to visit my sister for Easter.

I've always wanted to stay at the Contemporary but couldn't make it work.  Glad I could make DVC work and stay here.  It's going to feel good coming "home".


----------



## Tea4Alice

Count me in for 160 pts at BLT. First home trip in dec. 2011


----------



## storms71

Bought back in 2009 stayed at animal Kingdom for a weekend in Oct 2009, stayed at BLT in Aug of 2010 and will be staying at Jambo House in Aug 2011 cant wait to purchase more points was the best thing I ever purchased woth the money.


----------



## Gramps 25

Just bought a small 25 point add on in December.  Will be staying there for 2 nights (maybe 4) in November.  Bank/borrow--best way to go.


----------



## DizBub

We bought 210 points at BLT in September 2009.  Added 100 points this last November, just before the price increase.  All points direct from Disney.  We love it.  
Even with 310 points we aren't sure this is enough as we will need a 2 bedroom at least once a year.  Stayed in a dedicated 2 br standard this last September and we were beyond happy.  Going back next October.


----------



## sparks19

My inlaws just bought thd DVC Bay Lake Tower when we were there in December.

Our next trip is planned for the last week of September.  this will be our first trip using the DVC points and such.  We will be staying at BLT


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

sparks19 said:


> My inlaws just bought thd DVC Bay Lake Tower when we were there in December.
> 
> Our next trip is planned for the last week of September.  this will be our first trip using the DVC points and such.  We will be staying at BLT


Fun! If you are staying through October 1, you will be there for the 40th anniversary of WDW opening! =)


----------



## brookelizabeth

Does anyone know if the Studio bathroom renovation has begun?  And if so, are they starting on the higher floors, lower floors, or what?  We are in a Studio in March and I would LOVE to have one with the new configuration versus the sink vrs. sink.


----------



## Tea4Alice

brookelizabeth said:


> Does anyone know if the Studio bathroom renovation has begun?  And if so, are they starting on the higher floors, lower floors, or what?  We are in a Studio in March and I would LOVE to have one with the new configuration versus the sink vrs. sink.



Why are they renovating ?


----------



## Tea4Alice

brookelizabeth said:


> Does anyone know if the Studio bathroom renovation has begun?  And if so, are they starting on the higher floors, lower floors, or what?  We are in a Studio in March and I would LOVE to have one with the new configuration versus the sink vrs. sink.



Why are they renovating ?


----------



## Tea4Alice

Oops double post!


----------



## Sandisw

Tea4Alice said:


> Why are they renovating ?



When they built the studio, the did not put the sink in bathroom but in the kitchenette area.  So, you had them across from each other.

What they are doing is turning it around so that it is now in the bathroom.  I think they must have gotten a lot of complaints to make the change only 1 1/2 years in.


----------



## wic0721

We are new owners!     We bought into BLT in November 2010.   Our first trip is October 2-9!


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

Alice-in-wonder said:


> Added on 100 pts to BLT!



Did you buy direct?  If so -- what did you pay per point? (if you don't mind me asking!)

I'm thinking about an add-on.


----------



## AirGoofy

Added at BLT last year.  Booked a week in October and am so excited.


----------



## WDWCP96

Just joining in now.  We bought at BLT in May of 2009 and stayed there for our first time in October 2010 and because we waited too long to book we are on the wait list for a 1 bedroom in June of this year.  I love BLT and am so glad that we bought there.


----------



## DVCGeek

GettinReadyforDisney said:


> I'm thinking about an add-on.



Just FYI, BLT is set to go up to a base price of $140 on March 7, 2011.  There is supposed to be a brief period where members adding-on can still get current ($130) pricing, but no word on how long that will last...

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-program-information-93/1489-yet-another-blt-price-increase

DVCNews.com is currently listing member add on pricing as:



> Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Villas****
> 
> $130 per point 25-99 points
> $130 base price less $13 promotional discount; 100-249 points
> $130 base price less $18 promotional discount; 250+ points



That all makes me glad I bought back at the end of Oct. 2008!  Back then I got my 160 points for $107 each ($112 base - $5 incentive; it was my first [master] contract).


----------



## rhax07

We want to join, my DW and I bought 160 point at BLT in SEPT 2010. My DW was so excited since it is connected to the contemporary and that is her icon hotel from her childhood.


----------



## LJD2143

Looks like the DVC Salespeople were busy last fall!
We bought-in with 160 pts in October and have already booked our first trip HOME for October 2011!

How do I specify a room request for our reservation?  I used the online Reservation Request system, but  I do not recall if there was anywhere to add "notes" to the reservation.  I assume I need to call MS?  Just hoping to get highest floor possible with our 1BR LV.

TIA


----------



## DVCGeek

*LJD2143*- I've read of people using the "Contact Member Services" e-mail link to make a room request, but most just call or even do it when they are on the phone to make the initial ressie itself.


----------



## mdsd8700

Purchased our first BLT contract last June, 100 points and have had addonitis since then!  Just added on another 170 points.   My cousin tells me it is only a temporary fix and I will be itching to add on again sooner than later, she is probably right.   For now I am just thrilled to have the additional points!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

I live near you, mdsd8700.  Maybe we could have addonitis anonymous sessions!  LOL

Now I'm looking to go to probably OKW in July, as it's my nephew's birthday on July 3rd and they're moving down to Florida next month.


----------



## sparks19

We booked our room for the last week of September.  2 br suite on the MK side.  When my MIL booked it she asked about preferred rooms and said we would like a room high up and she was told that they probably couldnt' do that 

well... we'll see what we end up with.  at least we can go to the lounge on the roof


----------



## mdsd8700

Donald_Quackers said:


> I live near you, mdsd8700.  Maybe we could have addonitis anonymous sessions!  LOL



What an excellent idea Donald_Quakers!  Without a doubt we could get alot of other members to those meetings!!


----------



## gtpooh

We have 250 points at BLT.  Had our first stay in 11/10 in a 2BR and are going without kids for 5 days in a studio.  Looking forward to checking out the studio!


----------



## thelionqueen

Bumping my favorite DVC


----------



## Twinprincesses

DVCGeek said:


> Just FYI, BLT is set to go up to a base price of $140 on March 7, 2011.  There is supposed to be a brief period where members adding-on can still get current ($130) pricing, but no word on how long that will last...
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/news-program-information-93/1489-yet-another-blt-price-increase
> 
> DVCNews.com is currently listing member add on pricing as:
> 
> 
> 
> That all makes me glad I bought back at the end of Oct. 2008!  Back then I got my 160 points for $107 each ($112 base - $5 incentive; it was my first [master] contract).




Wow that sure have gone up!!!


----------



## disneygal922

mdsd8700 said:


> What an excellent idea Donald_Quakers!  Without a doubt we could get alot of other members to those meetings!!



I'm in Tinley Park too!


----------



## JaneSparrow

Hi - just joining the owner's group.  Became DVC members in October 2010.  We own 200 points at BLT.  Price was $120 pp, less $12pp incentive, March use year.

First DVC trip is on 2/14-2/17 at VGC.  First trip home will be in 10/15.

We are so excited!!!


----------



## dizfan

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi - just joining the owner's group.  Became DVC members in October 2010.  We own 200 points at BLT.  Price was $120 pp, less $12pp incentive, March use year.
> 
> First DVC trip is on 2/14-2/17 at VGC.  First trip home will be in 10/15.
> 
> We are so excited!!!



Congratulations and :welcome" Home!


----------



## tiaquessa

Congratulation!!  Welcome to the Club.


----------



## JaneSparrow

dizfan and tiaquessa - thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everyone!

We bought in @ BLT (200 points) back in Aug'10 we are using the bonus 2009points we were given for a surprise trip this year.  The kids will be so excited for our first trip home 8/1 -8/10 '11.  In order to squeeze out a 10 day trip we choose to do a Studio Lakeview.  

Prior to becoming DVC Memebers we were staying at the Values so a studio is doable for us. 

Next summer (2012) will be our big trip we will do a 1 bedroom for 14 days!


----------



## mdsd8700

Well Disneygal922 it seems like Tinley Park has become the hot spot for DVC members.    Our meetings just might be full.  

JaneSparrow, I posted in one of your others threads, but I would like to offically say "Congrats and Welcome Home".  

To other the other new members, Welcome as well.  It is great to have this place to share our love of Disney.

Pixie Dust to all!!


----------



## WDWCP96

I am just wondering if anyone has gone on the wait list for BLT and not gotten it?  We unfortunately booked too late and BLT wasn't an option so we went on the wait list and I am hoping it will come through since MIL will be with us and it would bel great to have the second bathroom.


----------



## MeTink

We are founding memebers too but never moved on the tile option. Not sure anyone really cares.


----------



## thefirebuilds

mdsd8700 said:


> Well Disneygal922 it seems like Tinley Park has become the hot spot for DVC members.




hahah and is Derrick@DVC Chicago hosting all these meetings?


----------



## mdsd8700

thefirebuilds said:


> hahah and is Derrick@DVC Chicago hosting all these meetings?



I have to say I don't know him, but of course he is welcome!


----------



## thefirebuilds

mdsd8700 said:


> I have to say I don't know him, but of course he is welcome!



ahhh im surprised.  I thought he was the one that talked us all out of that new car in favor of a hotel room once in a while


----------



## brenbrady

We bought BLT in february 2009, 220 points and added on another 100 points November 2010.  We stayed in a 2 bedroom MK view July 2010 with DH, DD, DSIL, DGC age 13, and DGC age 4.  Looking forward to another 2 bedroom stay in May 2011 Lake View with DH, DS and DBIL no children

DH and I stayed in AK December 2010 and it was wonderful, the decorations were great and we visited all the resorts.  This December my DH, DS, and DBIl will be staying at BL for 5 nights. 
Love BL, walk to MK is so worth it, you  are home before the crowd is on the monarail.


----------



## MiaSRN62

WDWCP96 said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has gone on the wait list for BLT and not gotten it?  We unfortunately booked too late and BLT wasn't an option so we went on the wait list and I am hoping it will come through since MIL will be with us and it would bel great to have the second bathroom.



Hi there, 
Yes, May 2010 we were on the waitlist at BLT maybe 60 days out and it never came through. It was for a one bedroom and we told them either Lake or MK view. 
You could give AKV a try as they also have the extra bathroom ? Good luck.


----------



## LJD2143

I have seen a menu for the Lounge on AllEars.net but it's dated 8/09.
Has the menu selection changed/improved since then?  Is there an updated version out there?

TIA!


----------



## mla1977

The menu I saw last month looked the same as the menu they had last March.  Just small items.


----------



## DVC Eric

We have 3 add ons totaling 260 points . Bought our first BLT points on Nov 09. We stayed there once and loved it. We have trips booked for Sept with my mother inlaw and Oct with friends.


----------



## AlwaysPlanning

LJD2143 said:


> I have seen a menu for the Lounge on AllEars.net but it's dated 8/09.
> Has the menu selection changed/improved since then?  Is there an updated version out there?
> 
> TIA!



The drink menus are standard now from "Bar to Bar" they all use the same drinks now. As far as the food at the TOW this has changed since it opened. The menu on Allears is not what we had presented to us during our late Dec 2010 visit, the selection is more limited. I can not attest to the exact changes however.


----------



## ash&abby'smom

Does anyone have a menu for what food items you can get in the towl?


----------



## AirGoofy

223 days until our first BLT trip.


----------



## Avonlady1001

AirGoofy said:


> 223 days until our first BLT trip.



263 for us!! Can't WAIT! Booked Lakeview studio (w/ a standard studio on waitlist. Hoping to save a few points!)


----------



## Donald_Quackers

96 days till my first visit home to BLT.  Studio with MK view (member services said it was the last one).


----------



## PoohsFan1

Yesterday I booked our first stay at our new home for January .  We are going for my DH's b-day and we are very excited about it.  I booked a Theme Park view in a studio .  We are going to Disney in May but we are staying at BCV, can't wait to try out our new Home Away From Home


----------



## cpcat

Congratulations!

We just bought at BLT yesterday as well.  Still working on the reservation details for October.  We're very excited.


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

cpcat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We just bought at BLT yesterday as well.  Still working on the reservation details for October.  We're very excited.



 NEIGHBOR


----------



## jstarcze

cpcat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We just bought at BLT yesterday as well.  Still working on the reservation details for October.  We're very excited.



Welcome Home Neighbor and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## mdsd8700

Congratulations to all and Welcome Home to all my new BLT Neighbors.


----------



## ccsuwxman

cpcat said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> We just bought at BLT yesterday as well.  Still working on the reservation details for October.  We're very excited.



Welcome Home!  We are looking forward to our first BLT trip in May, after having bought in late October 2010.  Will be our granddaughter's first WDW experience!  Got a 2-BR Lake View and we're very excited!


----------



## carolinadj

Add me to the group!  Can't wait for our first visit!


----------



## Kiann3

We also bought into BLT yesterday  Ok does anyone have a cure for addonitis?  We bought last July in GCV, now we just need to get another 100 in AKV and hopefully that will take care of it.


----------



## AirGoofy

Kiann3 said:


> We also bought into BLT yesterday  Ok does anyone have a cure for addonitis?  We bought last July in GCV, now we just need to get another 100 in AKV and hopefully that will take care of it.



There is no cure except more points.  We are up to 2, 1 week visits a year and thought a week during Christmas may be fun.


----------



## Tea4Alice

Were also new DVC owners at BLT. We booked for christmas, taking our 2yr old DGD.


----------



## barrymommy

Hi everyone!  We are new members, too!  We bought in this past October and took our first trip down in January.  We were in a 2 bdroom villa on the 7th floor, lake view.  We couldn't have asked for a better room!!  I am sure we will try a Magic Kingdom view sometime...but I think I may prefer the lake view.  

We just booked a cruise on the Disney Dream for May 2012.  I think we will be staying a few days at BLT before we cruise.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Congrats to all the new BLT owners!    Don't forget to utilize the Top of the World lounge when you stay there.  It's fantastic.


----------



## ludari

I just purchased a few days ago after visiting BLT before the Princess Half Marathon last weekend.  So happy to be making Disney my home away from home.


----------



## KepeHubbytoKiann3

My wife allready posted about our purchase I am just subscribing.  

The Top of the World is fantastic even when it is in the upper low 30's to sit and watch the fireworks as you watch the wife freeze watching from the outside.


----------



## Lindabelle

Congratulations!    and Welcome Home!  We went on our first trip to BLT last summer,  and loved it!  Hope you enjoy it as much as we did!


----------



## ludari

Lindabelle said:


> Congratulations!    and Welcome Home!  We went on our first trip to BLT last summer,  and loved it!  Hope you enjoy it as much as we did!



Looking forward to to my next visit to WDW and first stay at BLT.  Currently I'm considering several possible dates so nothing confirmed just yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Looking forward to to my next visit to WDW and first stay at BLT.  Currently I'm considering several possible dates so nothing confirmed just yet.



You should confirm your dates so that I can make plans to be available during your vacation for meet ups. . .


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> You should confirm your dates so that I can make plans to be available during your vacation for meet ups. . .



As soon as I do you'll be the first to know.


----------



## vaughan100

We had our first trip home in July 2010.  It was a 2 bdrm lake view and it was heaven.  We got to have a view of the pool and lake.  Just LOVED it! We also loved the short walk or ride to MK.  I felt so spoiled!


----------



## brookelizabeth

We just got home on Saturday from a 2 week stay with 1/2 of it in a BLT Studio.  While the room was SMALL and there were some of the typical furniture quality issues-and we had an awful housekeeper...it was a beautiful resort.  We loved it!!!!  There truly is something magical about walking into the main tower at the CR.   I loved that little walk across the sky bridge!

We were on the 12th floor and had a refurbed studio with the bathroom sink IN the bathroom.


----------



## MiaSRN62

brookelizabeth said:


> We just got home on Saturday from a 2 week stay with 1/2 of it in a BLT Studio.  While the room was SMALL



I'm nervous.....have a BLT studio booked in Oct and Dec.  I love the resort but have only stayed in one bedrooms before....


----------



## brookelizabeth

I believe I have a picture of the room with the couch folded out....I'll try to find it...

During the first half of our stay, at BWV, we set up my DS' monorail toy-which is BIG, but it was no problem with the fold out.  At BLT, there wasn't enough space.

We are used to small spaces-we live in NYC in 500 square feet!   But, they are noticeably smaller than the other resorts.  I met a couple in the laundry room who owns at OKW and hasn't ever stayed anywhere else...this was their first stay and they couldn't believe how teeny it was!  But, when you jump from BWV (or the like) to BLT, it's noticeable, but not that bad....and the location more than makes up for it!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Okay, supposedly we do have a picture - but I cannot find it right now.  When I do I will post it!

One thing to note, the balcony is larger than others.  Generally once I sit in the chair I am almost kneeing the railing, but BLT's was very spacious.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm nervous.....have a BLT studio booked in Oct and Dec.  I love the resort but have only stayed in one bedrooms before....



  

Just kidding Maria!    You might be in some shock though.  Just remember that in realtor terms the studios are "cozy".


----------



## carden

We bought in at BLT in Jan. We will be taking our first trip this weekend, but will be staying at CR instead of the tower. Is it much different? I am now worried from reading this thread that the studios may be too small for our liking. Someone reassure me that BLT was the right choice.


----------



## SleepyTimeNinja

We bought 100 points at BLT in December ... couldn't be happier with our decision!!!


----------



## JWG

We just entered ROFR hoping to expand our ownership here...
Hoping for more time at our 2nd home!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just kidding Maria!    You might be in some shock though.  Just remember that in realtor terms the studios are "cozy".



thanks Kathy ! I will prepare for cozy and try not to go into shock !  
Fortunately it'll just be hubby and I for our BLT trip so we won't have to fold out the sofa.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> thanks Kathy ! I will prepare for cozy and try not to go into shock !
> Fortunately it'll just be hubby and I for our BLT trip so we won't have to fold out the sofa.



That's _much_ better if it's just two of you.   I admit I did tell DH that he wouldn't see a studio b/c that will just be for solo trips but in reality I would consider it.  And the balcony's are larger than most other studios.  The worst thing I thought was suitcase storage but there's room by the lock off door to the 1BR's and it doesn't disrupt your entry in to the studio.  Just not as nice as being able to store them someplace a little more hidden.


----------



## spiceycat

well my luggage folds up so it fits in the drawer - which BLT studio do have.

my favorite is still being able to walk to the MK....

the 1-bedroom is about 4 times bigger. What view are you getting?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

spiceycat said:


> well my luggage folds up so it fits in the drawer - which BLT studio do have.



What an excellent packing tip for a BLT studio - collapsible luggage!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Wow! How did I just now notice this thread 

We are BLT owners  
We have 370 points.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Our first visit to our home resort was  Feb of last year. We had a 2 bedroom lake view. 

Our next visit is this coming May for my college graduation. We are staying in a 1 bedroom standard view (I think, I don't remember :lmao)

Then in November my best friend and I are staying in a 1 bedroom for the weekend of my birthday.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

barrymommy said:


> Hi everyone!  We are new members, too!  We bought in this past October and took our first trip down in January.  We were in a 2 bdroom villa on the 7th floor, lake view.  We couldn't have asked for a better room!!  I am sure we will try a Magic Kingdom view sometime...but I think I may prefer the lake view.
> 
> We just booked a cruise on the Disney Dream for May 2012.  I think we will be staying a few days at BLT before we cruise.



I tried for a theme park view room for my birthday in November but they only had it for the 2 nights of our 4 night stay. So when I asked if they had any other view for the full stay she said lake view. My first trip to BLT was in a lake view and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LJD2143

I believe I have read elsewhere that you can get refillable mug refills at BLT's Cove Bar by the pool.  Can anyone positively confirm this?  And if so, is it a self-service drink station (like at Contempo) or is it handled by the bartender?  How late is it open?

TIA!


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

LJD2143 said:


> I believe I have read elsewhere that you can get refillable mug refills at BLT's Cove Bar by the pool.  Can anyone positively confirm this?  And if so, is it a self-service drink station (like at Contempo) or is it handled by the bartender?  How late is it open?
> 
> TIA!



I can confirm that this is, indeed, true!!  There is a mug refill station by the BLT  pool.  It is just to the left hand side of the bar and is self-service.  I don't know how late it is open, as we only used it when we were at the pool. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## ddiva

Just wanted to share something that was brought to my attention while staying at BLT this week.  My teenage son and I had a discussion about accessing the Top of the World Lounge. He was adamant anyone could go up, you didn't have to be staying at BLT. So.......... I had him prove it.  From the Contemporary, he pressed the door button. The doors did not open, but we could pull the handle and open it ourselves.  We walked to the elevator and I stated "It clearly states you must go down to the first floor to be escorted to the top floor." My son shakes his head and we enter the elevator. In the elevator I state "See, you need a key to access the 16th floor."  Again, he shakes his head and hits the 15 button.  We exit the elevator on the 15th floor and he proceeds to the stairs. We walk up the stairs and I see a sign stating to go to the 1st floor to access the Top of the World lounge.  Apparently, my son does not see it and proceeds to open the door to the 16th floor.  Wouldn't you know, we were at the Top of the World.    Just thought I'd share this with other owners as I was upset we were able to do this.  Regardless, I still love BLT.

Side note: my son is not a criminal, he's a clever teen who enjoys proving his mom wrong.


----------



## LJD2143

GettinReadyforDisney said:


> I can confirm that this is, indeed, true!!  There is a mug refill station by the BLT  pool.  It is just to the left hand side of the bar and is self-service.  I don't know how late it is open, as we only used it when we were at the pool.
> 
> Enjoy!!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

LJD2143 said:


> I believe I have read elsewhere that you can get refillable mug refills at BLT's Cove Bar by the pool.  Can anyone positively confirm this?  And if so, is it a self-service drink station (like at Contempo) or is it handled by the bartender?  How late is it open?
> 
> TIA!



I'm pretty sure the refillable station closes when the pool does to the best of my recollection.


----------



## KepeHubbytoKiann3

ddiva said:


> Just wanted to share something that was brought to my attention while staying at BLT this week.  My teenage son and I had a discussion about accessing the Top of the World Lounge. He was adamant anyone could go up, you didn't have to be staying at BLT. So.......... I had him prove it.  From the Contemporary, he pressed the door button. The doors did not open, but we could pull the handle and open it ourselves.  We walked to the elevator and I stated "It clearly states you must go down to the first floor to be escorted to the top floor." My son shakes his head and we enter the elevator. In the elevator I state "See, you need a key to access the 16th floor."  Again, he shakes his head and hits the 15 button.  We exit the elevator on the 15th floor and he proceeds to the stairs. We walk up the stairs and I see a sign stating to go to the 1st floor to access the Top of the World lounge.  Apparently, my son does not see it and proceeds to open the door to the 16th floor.  Wouldn't you know, we were at the Top of the World.    Just thought I'd share this with other owners as I was upset we were able to do this.  Regardless, I still love BLT.
> 
> Side note: my son is not a criminal, he's a clever teen who enjoys proving his mom wrong.



My 14 yr old did the same thing in December last year.  

Guess they still have not corrected that problem.


----------



## AirGoofy

Has anyone been to the Member event at TOTWL?  What are they like compared to WHW?  I was thinking about a small add-on during our next trip, and wandered if the incentives were worth it.


----------



## disney212

Just purchased BLT in Feb 2011.  160 but planning on adding more next year (when youngest graduates college!).  Is there a way to figure out the acronyms here, some I get but some are way above my head!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> Just purchased BLT in Feb 2011.  160 but planning on adding more next year (when youngest graduates college!).  Is there a way to figure out the acronyms here, some I get but some are way above my head!



You learn as you go.  In the meantime, just ask.  We're all Disney people here.


----------



## Mrmrezg

yes there is a list of common abbrviations on the welcome to disboards page.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Yea!  We get to join this thread as of this week.  Just purchased an add-on.


----------



## disney212

Thanks for the tips on the acronyms!


----------



## GoofyJ

We are heading Home Oct. 2, 2011 with DH, DW and DS along with friends and their two youngest children. We feel so great we are able to share with our friends. Without DVC could never 'show off' to the friends.

We are staying in a 2 br lakeview and plannning the going to the halloween party the first night and with hopper passes bouncing around food and wine all week.

With nightcaps at TOTWL. 

Anyone else going first week and staying at BLT?


----------



## arthur06

GoofyJ said:


> We are heading Home Oct. 2, 2011 with DH, DW and DS along with friends and their two youngest children. We feel so great we are able to share with our friends. Without DVC could never 'show off' to the friends.
> 
> We are staying in a 2 br lakeview and plannning the going to the halloween party the first night and with hopper passes bouncing around food and wine all week.
> 
> With nightcaps at TOTWL.
> 
> Anyone else going first week and staying at BLT?



We will be doing a BCV/BLT split stay in Sept/Oct (4 nights at each). We check out the day you check in. All that means is that the day your most looking forward to is the one I am most regretting!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

GoofyJ said:


> We are heading Home Oct. 2, 2011 with DH, DW and DS along with friends and their two youngest children. We feel so great we are able to share with our friends. Without DVC could never 'show off' to the friends.
> 
> We are staying in a 2 br lakeview and plannning the going to the halloween party the first night and with hopper passes bouncing around food and wine all week.
> 
> With nightcaps at TOTWL.
> 
> Anyone else going first week and staying at BLT?



We'll be down there in Sept and Dec this year.  Just wanted to say "Have Fun" neighbor!


----------



## arielrocks

Does anyone know whether the studio remodelling is finished yet, you know the changing of the bathroom
Sink from the kitchen area? Does anyone have any photos of the new layout?


----------



## MiaSRN62

GoofyJ said:


> We are heading Home Oct. 2, 2011 with DH, DW and DS along with friends and their two youngest children. We feel so great we are able to share with our friends. Without DVC could never 'show off' to the friends.
> 
> We are staying in a 2 br lakeview and plannning the going to the halloween party the first night and with hopper passes bouncing around food and wine all week.
> 
> With nightcaps at TOTWL.
> 
> Anyone else going first week and staying at BLT?



Dh and I will be there Sept 29-Oct 1......then back one more night on Oct 8 in a studio. Looking forward to it. Have a Magic cruise in the middle of that !


----------



## PJAY

DW and I did an adults only trip in May 2010 and we used a PIN code to stay at BLT at 40 percent off. We took a DVC tour thinking we would buy later but we signed that day! 200 points and another 100 by the end of the year! DW, the kids and my in-laws went in March and I'll get my first trip there with the family as DVC owners in October! We've already planned our next three trips!


----------



## disneygal922

arielrocks said:


> Does anyone know whether the studio remodelling is finished yet, you know the changing of the bathroom
> Sink from the kitchen area? Does anyone have any photos of the new layout?



We were just there in room 7828 (MK view studio).  We had the remodeled layout.  Honestly, I never had a problem with the old layout and actually preferred it.  It was kind of annoying to have to wait for DH to finish in the shower before I could brush my teeth and finish getting ready.  I just thought it was weird to brush my teeth and do bathroom stuff in the kitchen sink.  IDK.  it just weirded me out. That was the only problem I really had with it though.


----------



## fflmaster

Visiting our new home July 5-6. Can't wait


----------



## moericus

PJAY said:


> we used a PIN code to stay at BLT at 40 percent off.



Sweet Deal!  I've never received a PIN code.


----------



## LJM721

I purchased 100 points at BLT last year and will be making my first trip there this June. Can't wait!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

We are at the BLT right now and we're loving every minute (and every inch) of it!!! It is soooo beautiful!!!  And this bed!!!!  I sleep like a baby down here (and it's not because we do so much walking..well maybe a little)...I think it's because the A/C just lulls me to sleep under that comfy cozy comforter!!!  Been here since Saturday in a 1 BDRM MKV room...staying til Friday.  Don't even need the parks....just give me my BLT!!!!


----------



## disneygal922

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> We are at the BLT right now and we're loving every minute (and every inch) of it!!! It is soooo beautiful!!!  And this bed!!!!  I sleep like a baby down here (and it's not because we do so much walking..well maybe a little)...I think it's because the A/C just lulls me to sleep under that comfy cozy comforter!!!  Been here since Saturday in a 1 BDRM MKV room...staying til Friday.  Don't even need the parks....just give me my BLT!!!!



I completely agree.  I love that bed, never slept better.  And I can honestly say we didn't do much of the parks this last trip at all.  I had a lot of training to do for my new job so I sat out on our balcony enjoyed the view and atmosphere while I listened to audio trainings.  When we were in the parks, it was stroll to a ride or two then just head back to BLT.  We did a lot of resort touring, eating, rented a boat, did Kim Possible in Epcot... a lot of things we haven't taken the time to do much of. (other than the eating... we always do a lot of that at Disney)   I  me some BLT!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

disneygal922 said:


> I completely agree.  I love that bed, never slept better.  And I can honestly say we didn't do much of the parks this last trip at all.  I had a lot of training to do for my new job so I sat out on our balcony enjoyed the view and atmosphere while I listened to audio trainings.  When we were in the parks, it was stroll to a ride or two then just head back to BLT.  We did a lot of resort touring, eating, rented a boat, did Kim Possible in Epcot... a lot of things we haven't taken the time to do much of. (other than the eating... we always do a lot of that at Disney)   I  me some BLT!



Gotta love it!!


----------



## PJAY

moericus said:


> Sweet Deal!  I've never received a PIN code.



I swear Disney spies were after us! We received pin codes the last three years before we bought and we used them for every trip starting at value resorts, working our way up to a moderate and finally our stay at BLT!


----------



## DVC2009Michigan

Just trying to find other members from Michigan. We own at BLT and AKV.

Jon


----------



## MommaSnowwhite

We are Michiganders and BLT owners!  We live in Ann Arbor!


----------



## dvc2009michiganwife

I prefered our stay at AKV


----------



## dvc2009michiganwife

MommaSnowwhite said:


> We are Michiganders and BLT owners!  We live in Ann Arbor!


   We are not far from you at all!  We are in Kalamzaoo.


----------



## Cruella 66

I was born in MI and my family is still there.  Alas, I married a career sailor and live elsewhere along the East Coast.


----------



## runner_princess

New BLT owner here! I'm in Southern Indiana


----------



## mdsd8700

runner_princess said:


> New BLT owner here! I'm in Southern Indiana



  Congratulations your BLT Purchase!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Greysword

I have a question for my fellow BLT owners.  You've probably seen the complaints regarding the furniture and it's wearability (not so good).  

Are you willing to accept a special assessment on your annual dues next year to do an out of cycle replacement of the furniture with something more durable?  if so, how much per point would you accept?

I'm just concerned this may be sooner rather than later, once all the points are sold later this year.

Thanks for your thoughts!

- Chris


----------



## Cruella 66

Hi Chris!  One of my 'issues' when I complained after our first family visit last year was the damage to the room fixtures/carpet/ and furniture.  And BLT had not been open ONE YEAR!  Would I be amendable to a special assessment to replace those items...NO!!!  I had stayed a night in an efficiancy last October and it was gorgeous.

What I would be amendable to is holding the occupants of the room when it was damaged responsible for cleaning and/or replacement!  Then DVC actually making the repairs/replacements.  And I have made that clear to the powers @ DVC.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Greysword said:


> I have a question for my fellow BLT owners.  You've probably seen the complaints regarding the furniture and it's wearability (not so good).
> 
> Are you willing to accept a special assessment on your annual dues next year to do an out of cycle replacement of the furniture with something more durable?  if so, how much per point would you accept?
> 
> I'm just concerned this may be sooner rather than later, once all the points are sold later this year.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> - Chris



I am of the mindset that DVC did a poor choice of selecting some of the furnishings and feel that they - or the manufacturer if there was some type of warranty - ought to be the party responsible.


----------



## mdsd8700

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I am of the mindset that DVC did a poor choice of selecting some of the furnishings and feel that they - or the manufacturer if there was some type of warranty - ought to be the party responsible.



I agree and would not like a special assessment in any way.


----------



## Cruella 66

I agree Kathy with the quality of the furnishings and not being very durable.  But, some of the damage I have seen are things like spill stains on furniture/carpet, nail polish all over a table, etc.  The occupants at the time of that damage should have been held accountable.  If they were but the damage not taken care of them shame on DVC.  I am the mother of 4 kids' and I know accidents happen but my house doesn't look like that, furniture/carpet all stained, and I would be expect to held accountable for cleaning after my kids'.


----------



## RayMusicCityUSA

arielrocks said:


> Does anyone know whether the studio remodelling is finished yet, you know the changing of the bathroom
> Sink from the kitchen area? Does anyone have any photos of the new layout?



Speaking of photos....has anyone seen the 'Fire Pit' or Jogging Trail that were supposed to be finished by the end of December 2010 ?

PS:  Looking forward to our 2nd trip home; this time for Christmas!


----------



## aesalsa

Cruella 66 said:


> Hi Chris!  One of my 'issues' when I complained after our first family visit last year was the damage to the room fixtures/carpet/ and furniture.  And BLT had not been open ONE YEAR!  Would I be amendable to a special assessment to replace those items...NO!!!  I had stayed a night in an efficiancy last October and it was gorgeous.
> 
> What I would be amendable to is holding the occupants of the room when it was damaged responsible for cleaning and/or replacement!  Then DVC actually making the repairs/replacements.  And I have made that clear to the powers @ DVC.



ITA


----------



## bpmorley

Can't believe I just found this group.  Been a BLT member for 2 years.  We've stayed there twice already.  Both timesin early december.  I have to say I noticed more wear and tear than I thought I would in just a years time.  Personally I don't think we as owners should have to pay any assesment to correct anyones mistake.


----------



## jstarcze

runner_princess said:


> New BLT owner here! I'm in Southern Indiana



Welcome Home Neighbor and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  and Me!


----------



## lklasing

RayMusicCityUSA said:


> Speaking of photos....has anyone seen the 'Fire Pit' or Jogging Trail that were supposed to be finished by the end of December 2010 ?



I'm not an owner, but am going to BLT in 29 days  and I sure would love to hear that a jogging trail is there now.  Anyone with any info on that?


----------



## Greysword

It seems the only way to be able to hold people accountable is to have a supervisor or manager inspect each room before it gets cleared for occupancy (or right before cleaning).  Also, a stronger documentation process would be needed, so BLT management would be able to support the counter claims by visitors that the room was that way when they arrived. This would inherently increase labor costs, so is it worth it? 

For the record, I agree with you as well, Cindy   I'd be happy with an inspection, and it would motivate visitors to report issues as soon as they enter the room, so they are not charged for the discrepancy.  Unfortunately, it is well documented that Disney backs down in the face of vehement customer complaints.  Maybe being a timeshare instead of a hotel, we can pilot such a change and grant management the authority to make such accusations.

Overall, we are paying for the replacement of the furniture and repairs anyway.  Replacement costs are baked into our annual dues, and we will end up paying for it over time instead of all at once.


----------



## Mrmrezg

I some what disagree with you, Greysworld. I do not feel that having the rooms inspected, would raise the cost of labor. The rooms are already inspected (how else can Disney account for furnishings and damages?) what is not happening is a proper follow up on damages.
When a room is cleaned the housekeeper should report all damages to their supervisor if management chooses to ignore these reports then that is on them. I should not be asked to pay for things done by others.


----------



## Mrmrezg

I some what disagree with you, Greysworld. I do not feel that having the rooms inspected, would raise the cost of labor. The rooms are already inspected (how else can Disney account for furnishings and damages?) what is not happening is a proper follow up on damages.
When a room is cleaned the housekeeper should report all damages to their supervisor if management chooses to ignore these reports then that is on them. I should not be asked to pay for things done by others.


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

RayMusicCityUSA said:


> Speaking of photos....has anyone seen the 'Fire Pit' or Jogging Trail that were supposed to be finished by the end of December 2010 ?
> 
> PS:  Looking forward to our 2nd trip home; this time for Christmas!



I don't have a picture but my family and I went to the marshmellow roast last night on the beach in between the Contemporary and BLT.  There was a fire pit there, but I'm not sure if that's the one you're asking about.  It was pretty small, there was only enough room for 4-5 kids to roast marashmellows at one end of the pit.  

As for the jogging trail, I saw someone jogging on a path across from the Contemporary but again I'm not sure if that is the one you're asking about.


----------



## Greysword

Mrmrezg said:


> I some what disagree with you, Greysworld. I do not feel that having the rooms inspected, would raise the cost of labor. The rooms are already inspected (how else can Disney account for furnishings and damages?) what is not happening is a proper follow up on damages.
> When a room is cleaned the housekeeper should report all damages to their supervisor if management chooses to ignore these reports then that is on them. I should not be asked to pay for things done by others.


 Just to be sure I'm understanding, the housekeepers are the party responsible for reporting damages or excessive wear?  If so, I'm not sure they have the time to do a proper walk-thru, since they are too close to the action (if you will).  I think to do this properly, someone who hasn't been in the room on that day will need to do a walk-thru once the place is cleaned in order to get a fresh perspective and view the structural wear without the "messiness" of the recent visitors clouding the inspection (forest for the trees type view).

I agree that it would be nice if this was done correctly, but I'm not totally convinced the current action plan works, since many DISers report some issue with their room.

- Chris


----------



## bigedwin

Hello
We have been DVC members since 1996
We added 300 points in BLT last year!

Our first stay will be this June before our Disney Dream cruise.
We are staying in the Grand villa for 2 nights!

Big Ed


----------



## dancnorris

Hello,

New DVC member at BLT.  Purchased 800 points, all at BLT.  Taking my first trip to BLT on Friday (have already stayed a couple nights at BWV and AKV).  I have heard that it is not perfect, but the location and the monorail will overcome ALOT of flaws in my book.  Hoping to be happy with my purchase...


----------



## mdsd8700

Welcome bigedwin and dancnorris!   

You both have trips soon; dancnorris Friday and bidedwin in a GV!!! , so enjoy and let us know how everything was!


----------



## runner_princess

Welcome bigedwin and dacnorris!

I booked our first trip Home to BLT this morning! We'll be staying Jan 6 - Jan 13 in a lakeview studio!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

runner_princess said:


> Welcome bigedwin and dacnorris!
> 
> I booked our first trip Home to BLT this morning! We'll be staying Jan 6 - Jan 13 in a lakeview studio!



Woot woot!!! So happy for you!!!  Just booked our next trip this morning as well!!!  Booked a GV at OKW for next April and hope to switch at 7 months to the BLT (this is going to be the longest summer ever...ugh)!!!!   Best wishes!!


----------



## jcwedit

Hi everyone!
My wife and I just bought 185 pnts at Bay Lake Tower. We have booked our first trip for September. Thank you all for the information it really helped with our decision and planning.


----------



## mdsd8700

Congrats and 

Now just think of all the fun you will have planning that September trip!   Have a Great Vacation!


----------



## arielrocks

Welcome to l new owners!! Wonder how much longer it will be until it is sold out?


----------



## spiceycat

lklasing said:


> I'm not an owner, but am going to BLT in 29 days  and I sure would love to hear that a jogging trail is there now.  Anyone with any info on that?



there is -it should be on the map

otherwise - go look on the outside map - between CR and BLT

it goes around CR and south wing


----------



## spiceycat

Mrmrezg said:


> When a room is cleaned the housekeeper should report all damages to their supervisor if management chooses to ignore these reports then that is on them. I should not be asked to pay for things done by others.



that is NOT the housekeeper job. It has never been. Her job is to clean the place period. Disney does not allow enough time for even that.

so don't blame the poor housekeeper who is on a tight schedule in the first place.

they find out something needs to be done when members complaint.

if you don't complaint Disney says you are fine with it - if not - once you arrive in the room call the management and say this room is in bad condition and you want it fix. but you must say exactly what is wrong.

only the things you complaint to maintence about will be fixed. even if there are other things that you think a reasonable person would fix.

forget reasonable -we are talking Disney. If something is wrong complaint to maintence.


----------



## lklasing

spiceycat said:


> there is -it should be on the map
> 
> otherwise - go look on the outside map - between CR and BLT
> 
> it goes around CR and south wing



Glad to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## JWG

arielrocks said:


> Welcome to l new owners!! Wonder how much longer it will be until it is sold out?



By year's end I imagine.


----------



## spiceycat

JWG said:


> By year's end I imagine.



hey the memo I got say this summer.


----------



## disneypoor

Hi, everyone!  We're new BLT owners!  We just bought on our DCL Alaska cruise in June.  Super excited about finally being DVC and hoping that we'll love BLT!

Susan


----------



## Lindabelle

Congrats and Welcome Home!  We also own at BLT and love it.  It is really beautiful!


----------



## disneypoor

Lindabelle said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home!  We also own at BLT and love it.  It is really beautiful!



Thank you!  So excited to get to stay there at some point!

Susan


----------



## exwdwcm

Howdy from Dallas. 

We purchased last February, 2010, after our 2009 December visit. Sort of a shock, but welcome surprise! DH was never a big disney nut, in fact, sort of held a grudge against them since I left him for a semester to work on the college program in 96. But after taking our son in 2009, I think he finally discovered the magic (nothing like through your child's eyes!) and we did the tour and bought a few months later.  I had never even considered DVC previously because I just didn't think he would ever even think about it.  Now we are owners and it is a dream come true for me! Guaranteed trips for the next 50 years! woo hoo!

 We just have 200 points and have only stayed once so far on our points- in December in a one bedroom lakeview (brought along MIL and my niece).  Loved it.  

We are booked for studio Oct 14-22 this year- just me, DH and DS who is 3, so i figure it is plenty of room for just us.  Excited about going back and excited to have our first family only trip with just us.  All my other many trips were with extended family too.  

We loved the accessibility to the MK (important with a 3yo!).  

We also bought APs and TIW last December too.  Hopefully add some more points in the future. 

So how many of the studios have received the bathroom fix so far?  anyone know?


----------



## LJM721

I made my first trip to BLT this past June and really enjoyed it. Great location and view. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

exwdwcm said:


> Howdy from Dallas.
> 
> We purchased last February, 2010, after our 2009 December visit. Sort of a shock, but welcome surprise! DH was never a big disney nut, in fact, sort of held a grudge against them since I left him for a semester to work on the college program in 96. But after taking our son in 2009, I think he finally discovered the magic (nothing like through your child's eyes!) and we did the tour and bought a few months later. I had never even considered DVC previously because I just didn't think he would ever even think about it. Now we are owners and it is a dream come true for me! Guaranteed trips for the next 50 years! woo hoo!
> 
> We just have 200 points and have only stayed once so far on our points- in December in a one bedroom lakeview (brought along MIL and my niece). Loved it.
> 
> We are booked for studio Oct 14-22 this year- just me, DH and DS who is 3, so i figure it is plenty of room for just us. Excited about going back and excited to have our first family only trip with just us. All my other many trips were with extended family too.
> 
> We loved the accessibility to the MK (important with a 3yo!).
> 
> We also bought APs and TIW last December too. Hopefully add some more points in the future.
> 
> So how many of the studios have received the bathroom fix so far? anyone know?


 
Glad to hear you're one of the DVC family now.  I sure wish we had bought when our kids were little.  Now we will be taking our grandchildren.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

....I have a craving for a sandwichit's been too long since the last one!!!!!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> ....I have a craving for a sandwichit's been too long since the last one!!!!!



 Yeah - we all love our BLT'S!


----------



## Rest&Relax

disneypoor said:


> Hi, everyone!  We're new BLT owners!  We just bought on our DCL Alaska cruise in June.  Super excited about finally being DVC and hoping that we'll love BLT!
> 
> Susan



 Home  I'm sure you will love BLT, but one thing about DVC is there are several other resorts you can stay at and enjoy!

We just returned from BLT and enjoyed our stay as usual.  Even our 2 adult DS (25 & 23) loved the location of BLT.  This was their first visit there, they grew up at OKW and was not sure they would like it.  The one thing we wished there was a quiet pool off to the side.  The regular pool can get very crowded at times.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I am SOOOO excited...

My First trip home is just a few weeks away now.....I can't wait to see BLT in person for the first time....

The kids have no idea we are going and man they are gonna flip....they're used to values so no pool slides.... we'll be a hop, skip and jump from the MK...  wish I had an over the moon smiley face right now...

To everyone heading on a trip soon I hope you have a great time!


----------



## mdsd8700

We returned from our first trip home to BLT on June 24th.  We have had a flurry of activity since returning and I hadn't had a chance to post.  I have to admit I had some apprehension about what to expect since I have read as many negative comments as positive about BLT, maybe a few more negative, actually.  I am happy to say that we absolutely loved it and didn't experience any of the issue that seem to have plagued so many. Not sure if we got lucky or that I was so prepared for the worst that my expections had been lowered.

Our room was in great shape.  There were some scratches although not that noticeable on the kitchen table and a few on the side table in the living room.  Though I don't think that bad or excessive. The one set of lower cabinets in the kitchen did seem to have a strange white speckle stain on them.  I did try to wipe it/clean it from the cabinet door but it didn't work.  Other than that I didn't think our room showed any signs of wear and tear or excessive damage.  Again we may have gotten lucky with our room assignment.

We didn't get one of those LV "MK" view rooms.  We were on the other side, 14th floor and overlooked the marina with a great view of Space Ship Earth and Bay Lake. We view much enjoyed the view and were pleased.

Overall BLT was lovely.  The decor, not our style so to speak was tasteful and well done.  I loved all the artwork through the building.  I agree it does have condo like feel, which my kids (14, 17) actually liked.  

The walk to the MK was amazing, it can't be beat.  We had a 8:05 at the CP for breakfast, we left at 7:50 and arrived perfectly on time, one of the first to be seated.  Finished breakfast in time for plenty of pics on an empty main street and over to Space Mountain for RD.  

The walk to the CR for supplies or snacks is no problem, just a few minutes and you are there.  The work out area was fine for me, I only run on a treadmill.  My 17 year old son said it was fine for his weightlifting and running as well.  The BLT pool is just okay but I think to small.  Cast members certainly keep the young ones busy which I thought was great.  We preferred the CR pool over the DVC one.

Having Sammy Duvall's that close was a real treat.  We always do tubing so leaving 5 minutes before our reservation and walking over was great.

Top of the World Lounge was as wonderful as I hoped and we just loved it.  I will hate to see that perk taken away.

In short, BLT was amazing and we were very pleased with our home resort and our first stay.  If that is where we will be "stuck" the next 48 years that is just fine with us!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

mdsd8700 said:


> We returned from our first trip home to BLT on June 24th.  We have had a flurry of activity since returning and I hadn't had a chance to post.  I have to admit I had some apprehension about what to expect since I have read as many negative comments as positive about BLT, maybe a few more negative, actually.  I am happy to say that we absolutely loved it and didn't experience any of the issue that seem to have plagued so many. Not sure if we got lucky or that I was so prepared for the worst that my expections had been lowered.
> 
> Our room was in great shape.  There were some scratches although not that noticeable on the kitchen table and a few on the side table in the living room.  Though I don't think that bad or excessive. The one set of lower cabinets in the kitchen did seem to have a strange white speckle stain on them.  I did try to wipe it/clean it from the cabinet door but it didn't work.  Other than that I didn't think our room showed any signs of wear and tear or excessive damage.  Again we may have gotten lucky with our room assignment.
> 
> We didn't get one of those LV "MK" view rooms.  We were on the other side, 14th floor and overlooked the marina with a great view of Space Ship Earth and Bay Lake. We view much enjoyed the view and were pleased.
> 
> Overall BLT was lovely.  The decor, not our style so to speak was tasteful and well done.  I loved all the artwork through the building.  I agree it does have condo like feel, which my kids (14, 17) actually liked.
> 
> The walk to the MK was amazing, it can't be beat.  We had a 8:05 at the CP for breakfast, we left at 7:50 and arrived perfectly on time, one of the first to be seated.  Finished breakfast in time for plenty of pics on an empty main street and over to Space Mountain for RD.
> 
> The walk to the CR for supplies or snacks is no problem, just a few minutes and you are there.  The work out area was fine for me, I only run on a treadmill.  My 17 year old son said it was fine for his weightlifting and running as well.  The BLT pool is just okay but I think to small.  Cast members certainly keep the young ones busy which I thought was great.  We preferred the CR pool over the DVC one.
> 
> Having Sammy Duvall's that close was a real treat.  We always do tubing so leaving 5 minutes before our reservation and walking over was great.
> 
> Top of the World Lounge was as wonderful as I hoped and we just loved it.  I will hate to see that perk taken away.
> 
> In short, BLT was amazing and we were very pleased with our home resort and our first stay.  If that is where we will be "stuck" the next 48 years that is just fine with us!



Thank you so much for the review, I too have a tiny bit of anxiety about staying at BLT for our upcoming 1st trip home.  Your review has made me feel a bit more at ease.  I guess if we love it (and I am hoping we do) it valadates our DVC purchase as a "good" one and if we don't or have any issues there's that little gray cloud.....I just want it to be a great experience...26 more days


----------



## mdsd8700

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thank you so much for the review, I too have a tiny bit of anxiety about staying at BLT for our upcoming 1st trip home.  Your review has made me feel a bit more at ease.  I guess if we love it (and I am hoping we do) it valadates our DVC purchase as a "good" one and if we don't or have any issues there's that little gray cloud.....I just want it to be a great experience...26 more days



I completely understand your anxiety!  I really did feel the same.  My cousin also own BLT and had already stayed there so she eased my fears as well.  She is another very happy BLT owner.  I am betting you will have a great experience, it really is a wonderful place.  Only 26 more days to go, very exciting!  Please post when you return and give us your thoughts!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## eveshepherd

New owner of BLT here!  We bought into DVC last August and stayed a week at AKV last October.  Just had our first trip to BLT this May and are coming back in Jan of 2012 for our Disney Wedding planning session so we booked a few nights for our stay, and then we'll be there for almost two weeks during our May 2012 wedding! Love being a DVC member!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

eveshepherd said:


> New owner of BLT here!  We bought into DVC last August and stayed a week at AKV last October.  Just had our first trip to BLT this May and are coming back in Jan of 2012 for our Disney Wedding planning session so we booked a few nights for our stay, and then we'll be there for almost two weeks during our May 2012 wedding! Love being a DVC member!



Congrats on the up coming nuptials and all you trips....we are renewing our vows at Disney for our 10 yr anniversary in 2014....my dream "wedding"

Having DVC is so exciting


----------



## ffcheff

We returned from our second trip to BLT on the 25th. We had a great time. Our room was in good shape except for the outlet strip in the desk in the bedroom, it was missing a screw which held it to the frame. Other than that just a scratch here and there nothing major. Only disappointment was our lake view from the second floor. I think they were stretching it calling the view from 7236 a lake view and not standard. But I agree that the community room staff and resort staff were great, a definate treasure for families like mine with two kids under five.


----------



## jackdis

Hi Everyone!
Does anyone know what the brand/name of the bread is that is used for the turkey sandwich at the Contempo Cafe?????  (It seems like some sort of multi grain with sunflower seeds......mmmmm......)  Those are my favorite sandwiches!!  Thanks!


----------



## Cruella 66

mdsd8700 said:


> We returned from our first trip home to BLT on June 24th.  We have had a flurry of activity since returning and I hadn't had a chance to post.  I have to admit I had some apprehension about what to expect since I have read as many negative comments as positive about BLT, maybe a few more negative, actually.  I am happy to say that we absolutely loved it and didn't experience any of the issue that seem to have plagued so many. Not sure if we got lucky or that I was so prepared for the worst that my expections had been lowered.
> 
> Our room was in great shape.  There were some scratches although not that noticeable on the kitchen table and a few on the side table in the living room.  Though I don't think that bad or excessive. The one set of lower cabinets in the kitchen did seem to have a strange white speckle stain on them.  I did try to wipe it/clean it from the cabinet door but it didn't work.  Other than that I didn't think our room showed any signs of wear and tear or excessive damage.  Again we may have gotten lucky with our room assignment.
> 
> We didn't get one of those LV "MK" view rooms.  We were on the other side, 14th floor and overlooked the marina with a great view of Space Ship Earth and Bay Lake. We view much enjoyed the view and were pleased.
> 
> Overall BLT was lovely.  The decor, not our style so to speak was tasteful and well done.  I loved all the artwork through the building.  I agree it does have condo like feel, which my kids (14, 17) actually liked.
> 
> The walk to the MK was amazing, it can't be beat.  We had a 8:05 at the CP for breakfast, we left at 7:50 and arrived perfectly on time, one of the first to be seated.  Finished breakfast in time for plenty of pics on an empty main street and over to Space Mountain for RD.
> 
> The walk to the CR for supplies or snacks is no problem, just a few minutes and you are there.  The work out area was fine for me, I only run on a treadmill.  My 17 year old son said it was fine for his weightlifting and running as well.  The BLT pool is just okay but I think to small.  Cast members certainly keep the young ones busy which I thought was great.  We preferred the CR pool over the DVC one.
> 
> Having Sammy Duvall's that close was a real treat.  We always do tubing so leaving 5 minutes before our reservation and walking over was great.
> 
> Top of the World Lounge was as wonderful as I hoped and we just loved it.  I will hate to see that perk taken away.
> 
> In short, BLT was amazing and we were very pleased with our home resort and our first stay.  If that is where we will be "stuck" the next 48 years that is just fine with us!



I hadn't heard they were taking the Top of the World lounge perk away...


----------



## ssawka

Cruella 66 said:


> I hadn't heard they were taking the Top of the World lounge perk away...



Owners have been theorizing that Disney will take away access since the lounge is technically owned by Disney and not DVD.  AFAIK, there is no current plan to take away TotW access.


----------



## Bobsdisneymoney

I LOVED that bread too!!! We went to BLT last June and I am still thinking about that turkey sandwich!!!!!


----------



## mdsd8700

Cruella 66 said:


> I hadn't heard they were taking the Top of the World lounge perk away...



No I haven't either, I was really talking of all the rumors that I have read that eventually the lounge will not be ours to use, but definately no confirmation as of yet although a waitress did make mention of it when we where there, but of course that is also nothing more than specualtion.  I hope we get to keep it forever!  I think it is a great perk and I would be sorry to see it go.


----------



## cmclaura

mdsd8700 said:


> No I haven't either, I was really talking of all the rumors that I have read that eventually the lounge will not be ours to use, but definately no confirmation as of yet although a waitress did make mention of it when we where there, but of course that is also nothing more than specualtion.  I hope we get to keep it forever!  I think it is a great perk and I would be sorry to see it go.



Well, if they did take it away from DVC members, WHO would get to use it?  It seems an odd choice.


----------



## mdsd8700

cmclaura said:


> Well, if they did take it away from DVC members, WHO would get to use it?  It seems an odd choice.



I have pretty much been reading along with what has been posted here since we purchased a little of a year ago.  The prevailing thought I believe is that it would be rented out for private parties and used by businesses for different functions.  It appears that the TOWL doesn't make much profit and if Disney were to "rent it out" it would then be a big money maker for them.  There as far as I know hasn't been any offical word on this so who knows what could end up happening.


----------



## ssawka

mdsd8700 said:


> I have pretty much been reading along with what has been posted here since we purchased a little of a year ago.  The prevailing thought I believe is that it would be rented out for private parties and used by businesses for different functions.  It appears that the TOWL doesn't make much profit and if Disney were to "rent it out" it would then be a big money maker for them.  There as far as I know hasn't been any offical word on this so who knows what could end up happening.



I personally hope that they open it up to more people first before shutting it down.  They could probably make it more profitable by openning admission to everyone staying at BLT rather than just members.  Or if that doesn't work, maybe open it to all DVC members.  I really like having the exclusive lounge, but I'd be willing to give up some of the exclusivity in order to keep the lounge.


----------



## ospopo5

ssawka said:


> I personally hope that they open it up to more people first before shutting it down.  They could probably make it more profitable by openning admission to everyone staying at BLT rather than just members.  Or if that doesn't work, maybe open it to all DVC members.  I really like having the exclusive lounge, but I'd be willing to give up some of the exclusivity in order to keep the lounge.



I would hate for it to be a private venue only as well. That would mean that tons of people outside of the resort would be coming into the building.

I wouldn't mind if they were just BLT guests or other DVC members.


----------



## TravelGrl

jackdis said:


> Does anyone know what the brand/name of the bread is that is used for the turkey sandwich at the Contempo Cafe?????  (It seems like some sort of multi grain with sunflower seeds......mmmmm......)  Those are my favorite sandwiches!!  Thanks!




We took this sandwich "to go" on our last day and ate it on the plane. It was sooooo good and definitely enough for 2 to share.


----------



## AirGoofy

So, what do us owners think about the monorail shutting down an hour after regular park hours?

http://www.wdwmagic.com/Transportat...-operate-during-Evening-Extra-Magic-Hours.htm


----------



## Cruella 66

AirGoofy said:


> So, what do us owners think about the monorail shutting down an hour after regular park hours?
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/Transportat...-operate-during-Evening-Extra-Magic-Hours.htm



STINKS!


----------



## sarahk0204

If they'd consider a special boat launch from MK to CR, I'd be happy.

We walked from MK to BLT once when the monorail was backed up.  Not ideal, but doable.


----------



## JWG

Please let's not start the monorail debate here. We all agree it sucks. Though, BLT owners have it best comparatively with a short 10 minute walk from MK versus Poly or GF whom bus or boat is the only option. 

As to the totwl, BWV lost their lounge shortly before/at sell out. We never got ton use it after buying in 1999. What indifferent here is that BLT isn a secured building and having randoms come and go would be a lot more disruptive. They'd have to staff the door and the elevator to keep trackmof comings and goings. Inagree, I hope they open it up to all DVC members first. I think a nightly bar for members is a great idea. 

Great views, easy to mingle with new friends and other members, etc. A DVC club 33. Someone write to Jim before it's too late.


----------



## mdsd8700

ssawka said:


> I personally hope that they open it up to more people first before shutting it down.  They could probably make it more profitable by openning admission to everyone staying at BLT rather than just members.  Or if that doesn't work, maybe open it to all DVC members.  I really like having the exclusive lounge, but I'd be willing to give up some of the exclusivity in order to keep the lounge.



I agree with this 100%!  I would love for the owners to be asked their opinion.  Either of your ideas works for me and would happily go along with one of those as opposed to the "other".  TOWL really is a gem and I would hate to lose it!


----------



## mdsd8700

JWG said:


> Inagree, I hope they open it up to all DVC members first. I think a nightly bar for members is a great idea.
> 
> Great views, easy to mingle with new friends and other members, etc. A DVC club 33. Someone write to Jim before it's too late.



As ssawka also stated, I would certainly go for sharing the lounge with other DVC Members, love the comparison to Club 33 .  What a great way to meet and mingle with other members.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I'm not a BLT owner, but a lover!!!  

quick question... can you bring food up to the TOTWL?  For example, could you grab food to go from Contempo Cafe and take up so you can eat while enjoying the awesome view up there?


----------



## disneynutz

supersuperwendy said:


> I'm not a BLT owner, but a lover!!!
> 
> quick question... can you bring food up to the TOTWL?  For example, could you grab food to go from Contempo Cafe and take up so you can eat while enjoying the awesome view up there?



People have done it but remember, if the TOTWL doesn't generate a profit, Disney will close it down when the agreement between Disney and DVD expires.

 Bill


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

supersuperwendy said:


> I'm not a BLT owner, but a lover!!!
> 
> quick question... can you bring food up to the TOTWL?  For example, could you grab food to go from Contempo Cafe and take up so you can eat while enjoying the awesome view up there?



You can, but why not buy your food there?  Not a big selection but it's really good.


----------



## Firefighter Goofy

Spent the week 6/29 - 7/6 in a 1br.  1st time as a DVC member.  We loved it.  Great accommodations, location was something you dreamed about as a kid, and the pool area was awesome.  My boys loved waking up each morning looking out at Cinderella's Castle and Space Mountain.  
I'm in.
Thrilled with DVC and BLT.  Can't wait to go back next August.

Thanks for starting this.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I haven't read the menu yet for totwl...my kids love contempo cafe though

Follow up question......after reading the cake chatter thread and seeing the amazing cakes from CR I wonder if you can enjoy a fabulous birthday cake during wishes at the totwl?


----------



## supersuperwendy

disneynutz said:


> People have done it but remember, if the TOTWL doesn't generate a profit, Disney will close it down when the agreement between Disney and DVD expires.
> 
> Bill



I hope that agreement doesn't end before next summer.....does it?


----------



## anonymousegirl

I've owned since Dec 2008 but I have just made my first home resort booking Next june for my self and my sister's family, 2 bedroom Lake view villa. Also going to try for Vero Beach at 7 months out.


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

supersuperwendy said:


> I hope that agreement doesn't end before next summer.....does it?



I don't know....but I hope not either!!


anonymousegirl said:


> I've owned since Dec 2008 but I have just made my first home resort booking Next june for my self and my sister's family, 2 bedroom Lake view villa. Also going to try for Vero Beach at 7 months out.



Yay for you!!!  We have stayed in a 2 BDRM (MKV tho).... LOVED it!!  So much room and THREE bathrooms!!!   Enjoy!!!


----------



## spiceycat

Firefighter Goofy said:


> Spent the week 6/29 - 7/6 in a 1br.  1st time as a DVC member.  We loved it.  Great accommodations, location was something you dreamed about as a kid, and the pool area was awesome.  My boys loved waking up each morning looking out at Cinderella's Castle and Space Mountain.
> I'm in.
> Thrilled with DVC and BLT.  Can't wait to go back next August.
> 
> Thanks for starting this.



glad you loved BLT - me too!!!

welcome to the boards.


----------



## gonecrusin

We have 130 pts at BLT, 310 at OKW, 100 AKL, 100 VGC.  Some may say why does one need so many points?  You can never have enough.  We just did the Alaska Cruise the end of May on points!  Our next BLT will be May 2012 for our daughter and her college friends for graduation.  What a great feeling to give them such a great gift.  Wish we were going!  LOL


----------



## kylmac

I think we have 160 at Bay Lakes-it was our first "home".  Now we also own Grand California and Aulani.  We were at BL at Christmas last year (2010) in a 1 bedroom and thought it was the best!  Loved it!  Woke up Christmas morning to our little tree and a few presents from Santa (although Santa was generous at the parks/shops as well), made breakfast, got to the parks, came back and watched the fire works from the 16th floor at the bar.  How cool is that?  I loved seeing all of the decorations done by fellow members on their windows.  If I recall, I think I even saw a full size tree-WOW!  Very special-love it as far as the location.  Great pool as well.
Elizabeth


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

My DH, Erik (TheViking on the boards) and I bought at BLT last year when we were at WDW for only the 2nd time. We are going in Dec this year with our 3 kids; ages 10, 13, and 15. We are super excited. It will be our 3rd WDW trip in as many years. DH and I are also heading on a transatlantic cruise on the Magic next month. We just found DIS boards a couple weeks ago but I think we've found a great place to read online.


----------



## HiggledyPiggledy

heatherLOVESmickey said:


> My DH, Erik (TheViking on the boards) and I bought at BLT last year when we were at WDW for only the 2nd time. We are going in Dec this year with our 3 kids; ages 10, 13, and 15. We are super excited. It will be our 3rd WDW trip in as many years. DH and I are also heading on a transatlantic cruise on the Magic next month. We just found DIS boards a couple weeks ago but I think we've found a great place to read online.



Congratulations!!!!  We bought last fall and just took our first visit to BLT last month.  You and your family will have a wonderful time!


----------



## rescuetink

I just found this thread!!    So I gotta join this group!!    We purchased 200 points at BLT in 2009 while on the DCL!!    We took our first DVC trip to AKV Kidani in May of 2010, and I rented points out to pay for our DCL trip this year!!


----------



## jcwedit

We checked in this morning for our first stay at BLT. We arrived at noon and our room was ready. I requested a outer rim room with a marina view and that is what we got. I must say we are thrilled so far. We spent the day exploring the resort. Could not be happier with BLT.


----------



## DisneyPups

We are 9 days away from our FIRST TRIP HOME!  Four nights at Bay Lake Tower and I can hardly wait.  We bought a year ago, and this is our first opportunity to go (it's possible we took 2 cruises in that time though. TEEHEE).



I CANNOT WAIT! The night we arrive is a MNSSHP, so I'm hoping to view Hallowishes from the TOTWL!


----------



## bpmorley

DisneyPups said:


> We are 9 days away from our FIRST TRIP HOME!  Four nights at Bay Lake Tower and I can hardly wait.  We bought a year ago, and this is our first opportunity to go (it's possible we took 2 cruises in that time though. TEEHEE).
> 
> 
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT! The night we arrive is a MNSSHP, so I'm hoping to view Hallowishes from the TOTWL!



sounds great.  We'll be in WDW at the same time but over in SSR for this trip.  we won't see BLT til Dec.


----------



## GoofyJ

We placed our order for groceries tonight. We will be at BLT on Sunday. We are so excited to be home again in a two bedroom ded. unit. Our friends backed out so it is only three of us in a two bedroom. Cannot wait and then MNSSHP Sunday night Just incredibly excited.


----------



## Ksp

We are very excited for a trip to BLT next March.  We have a 2 BR lockoff, lake view, so our DD can bring friends along for a Spring Break vacation.  

We haven't been in a 2 BR that was a lockoff yet; always had 2 BR dedicated rooms. I think it will work well, though. This way the girls will have their own coffee/microwave, etc. along with access to the full kitchen.


----------



## LBollengier

We just closed on the purchase of 80 points of BLT - 33 pts available now and 80 more coming in Feb...  

We wanted to have 3 things so far - BWV, BLT & GCV 

We are 2/3 of our way there!! We closed on the BWV a couple of weeks ago and already recd. the final paperwork and our  BLUE CARDS 

Please add us to this happy list of people who are "Welcome Home" at the beautiful BLT!!!

How do you get started, it's not that I don't have resources, it's more that I have so much documentation in print and online form, I'm not sure where to start!! Is there a reserving first time for dummies thread somewhere??


----------



## AirGoofy

Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  Our first trip to BLT and we love it.

View from the balcony.  Studio 8025






Little table.






TV and plenty of storage space.






Kitchenette.






I know the rooms are smaller than all the other resorts, but the way this is arranged is just awesome.  All of the little space savers are "contemporary".  I dig the theming.  We have plenty of storage space and even found the lock on the bathroom door.  The only complaint is that I need more points.  As for wear and tear, the only thing I notived was a piece of the molding that held the inside bathroom door was missing.  I think it is really cool and it looks like the start of many BLT trips.  When is our ownership year up?  2050-something.  Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## heatherLOVESmickey

AirGoofy said:


> Wow!  Wow!  Wow!  Our first trip to BLT and we love it.
> 
> View from the balcony.  Studio 8025
> 
> 
> I know the rooms are smaller than all the other resorts, but the way this is arranged is just awesome.  All of the little space savers are "contemporary".  I dig the theming.  We have plenty of storage space and even found the lock on the bathroom door.  The only complaint is that I need more points.  As for wear and tear, the only thing I notived was a piece of the molding that held the inside bathroom door was missing.  I think it is really cool and it looks like the start of many BLT trips.  When is our ownership year up?  2050-something.  Woo-hoo!!!!!




LOVE LOVE LOVE the pics! We are going to BLT in a few months. These pics got me even more excited!


----------



## bobdacat

Spending our first DVC stay at BLT Nov 6 dedicated 2bdrm lv.  3 nights, then onto SSR with SIL for another 3 nights.   Won free Seaworld tickets at gift auction.  Going to try MVMCP.   Had very good luck with waitlists for this trip bought late and booked late and got BLT, then friend is going and got a SSR 1bdrm too.  Thinking about pressing my luck by waitlisting MK view just for the heck of it, or adding night in the front of our trip and leave a day earlier.


----------



## drlorilovesdisney

Just saw this thread for the first time.  We stayed at BLT in April, 2010, before we were owners.  Bought 270 points in January, 2011.  Just got back from our first stay on points (9/18-27).  Love BLT!  Novice poster- How do I put the BLT picture at the bottom of posts?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

drlorilovesdisney said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time.  We stayed at BLT in April, 2010, before we were owners.  Bought 270 points in January, 2011.  Just got back from our first stay on points (9/18-27).  Love BLT!  Novice poster- How do I put the BLT picture at the bottom of posts?


Click the purple oval in my signature.  It will take you to a thread that shows how to make a signature.  You can use it to create one using my designs, or copy other signatures you find.


----------



## drlorilovesdisney

Thanks.  I will try it out.


----------



## Disjunky

cant remember if i posted on this yet. we joined in 2009 a day after getting back from me running the marathon. put it off for years and finally broke down. and with a then pregnant wife and now a 2 and a half year old, we couldnt be happier. i will have this for life and thats the idea. but it and keep it or pass it on. its disney after all.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

We have not stayed at BLT since they remodeled the bathroom areas in the studios.  Has anyone posted pictures of what the bathroom and kitchenette areas look like now?  It has been quite a while now, so I feel sure someone has, but I am just not sure where to find them.  Thanks.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

RweTHEREyet said:


> We have not stayed at BLT since they remodeled the bathroom areas in the studios.  Has anyone posted pictures of what the bathroom and kitchenette areas look like now?  It has been quite a while now, so I feel sure someone has, but I am just not sure where to find them.  Thanks.



You can find some pictures here...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2250408&page=17


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just got back from a 3 night stay at BLT in studio lake view room. First of all....love BLT but we had a big issue upon check-in on Sept 29. Checked in at 11 am. Asked to receive a text when room was ready. Contemp CM said they would text when room was clean. Went to AK......2 pm.....3 pm.....4 pm.....4:45 pm......got back to Contemp at 5:15 pm ish and went to registration. Apparently room had been ready for hours but text never came through. So, ok, we'll let that slide. Head over to our room. Walk over, keys don't work (room 7440).  Walk back over to Contemp (keep in mind pretty tired from being in AK in 88 degree heat all day). So the CM says she'll send a "runner" back over with us and he'll have some sort of electronic master key. She calls Bell Service to meet us with our luggage. Walk back with runner and his master key doesn't work. Bell Service and "runner" mumbling how this "never happens" and they will need to get an "E key" ?  So we walk back over to Contemp AGAIN.  I am beyond exhausted and we had dinner reservations with friends at 7 pm. I am sweaty and in bad need of a shower and clothing change. Get back there and ask to speak to a manager who is very rude to us. He says things like "we're wasting time just talking about when we could be walking back to see if the E key works". My dh says we're not walking anywhere again. Explained about how the text never came through, and the back and forth walks a couple times already and manager says "well you could have called the number on the back of your key card".  I said to him, "the CM never told us to do that" and manager says, "well did they tell you NOT to call" ?! At this point, dh asks him to leave and demands another manager who is much nicer. Turns out our room wouldn't work with E Key either and electrician is called in "on-call". Our entire lock needed to be changed. We were without a room until 7:30 pm and had dinner at Tony's comp'd for us. I literally had tears in my eyes. I will preface with I had worked the graveyard shift the night before and was going on 2 hours of sleep and an entire day of traveling and hours in a park. So I was running on empty. I had my heart set on a short nap and shower thinking we'd have our room at the latest by 4 pm. 
Rest of stay was great......love BLT, just didn't love that first Contemporary manager (a smart-*** 20 something year old).  Sure enough, got home on Oct 10 and had a survey in the mail from BLT.  
Thanks for listening and letting me vent. Electrician (who was very nice) told us BLT was the experimental guinea pig for these types of locks for the new Aulauni resort and he did not like them. Just sharing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Pics from our stay in 7440 :


----------



## bpmorley

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just got back from a 3 night stay at BLT in studio lake view room. First of all....love BLT but we had a big issue upon check-in on Sept 29. Checked in at 11 am. Asked to receive a text when room was ready. Contemp CM said they would text when room was clean. Went to AK......2 pm.....3 pm.....4 pm.....4:45 pm......got back to Contemp at 5:15 pm ish and went to registration. Apparently room had been ready for hours but text never came through. So, ok, we'll let that slide. Head over to our room. Walk over, keys don't work (room 7440).  Walk back over to Contemp (keep in mind pretty tired from being in AK in 88 degree heat all day). So the CM says she'll send a "runner" back over with us and he'll have some sort of electronic master key. She calls Bell Service to meet us with our luggage. Walk back with runner and his master key doesn't work. Bell Service and "runner" mumbling how this "never happens" and they will need to get an "E key" ?  So we walk back over to Contemp AGAIN.  I am beyond exhausted and we had dinner reservations with friends at 7 pm. I am sweaty and in bad need of a shower and clothing change. Get back there and ask to speak to a manager who is very rude to us. He says things like "we're wasting time just talking about when we could be walking back to see if the E key works". My dh says we're not walking anywhere again. Explained about how the text never came through, and the back and forth walks a couple times already and manager says "well you could have called the number on the back of your key card".  I said to him, "the CM never told us to do that" and manager says, "well did they tell you NOT to call" ?! At this point, dh asks him to leave and demands another manager who is much nicer. Turns out our room wouldn't work with E Key either and electrician is called in "on-call". Our entire lock needed to be changed. We were without a room until 7:30 pm and had dinner at Tony's comp'd for us. I literally had tears in my eyes. I will preface with I had worked the graveyard shift the night before and was going on 2 hours of sleep and an entire day of traveling and hours in a park. So I was running on empty. I had my heart set on a short nap and shower thinking we'd have our room at the latest by 4 pm.
> Rest of stay was great......love BLT, just didn't love that first Contemporary manager (a smart-*** 20 something year old).  Sure enough, got home on Oct 10 and had a survey in the mail from BLT.
> Thanks for listening and letting me vent. Electrician (who was very nice) told us BLT was the experimental guinea pig for these types of locks for the new Aulauni resort and he did not like them. Just sharing.



That's horrible.  I'm not a big fan of having to go to the Contemporary to check in and for bell services.  But this can happen anywhere, I'm still waiting for my text from SSR about my room being ready.


----------



## ssawka

bpmorley said:


> That's horrible.  I'm not a big fan of having to go to the Contemporary to check in and for bell services.  But this can happen anywhere, I'm still waiting for my text from SSR about my room being ready.



Yes, at any hotel, when they say they will text/call me, I never believe them.  I always bring their number with me and if they don't call in a certain period of time, I call them or stop by the front desk to check.  Rarely have I ever gotten a call or text from a place that said they would call or text me.


----------



## bpmorley

ssawka said:


> Yes, at any hotel, when they say they will text/call me, I never believe them.  I always bring their number with me and if they don't call in a certain period of time, I call them or stop by the front desk to check.  Rarely have I ever gotten a call or text from a place that said they would call or text me.



I did get the text on the first day of our stay, but we had to switch rooms on the 2nd day.  that day we never got a notification


----------



## gonecrusin

ssawka said:


> Yes, at any hotel, when they say they will text/call me, I never believe them.  I always bring their number with me and if they don't call in a certain period of time, I call them or stop by the front desk to check.  Rarely have I ever gotten a call or text from a place that said they would call or text me.



On a positive note, we have always gotten our text message!


----------



## ssawka

gonecrusin said:


> On a positive note, we have always gotten our text message!



I assumed Disney was better about it, I was talking about hotels in general.


----------



## gonecrusin

ssawka said:


> I assumed Disney was better about it, I was talking about hotels in general.



We do expect the highest quality service being that you pay for it.  Believe me I am sooooo disappointed when I don't get it.  I guess that is one area I haven't been disappointed in yet.  Poor customer service would be unacceptable as far as the manager that was flip and very unprofessional.


----------



## bpmorley

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just got back from a 3 night stay at BLT in studio lake view room. First of all....love BLT but we had a big issue upon check-in on Sept 29. Checked in at 11 am. Asked to receive a text when room was ready. Contemp CM said they would text when room was clean. Went to AK......2 pm.....3 pm.....4 pm.....4:45 pm......got back to Contemp at 5:15 pm ish and went to registration. Apparently room had been ready for hours but text never came through. So, ok, we'll let that slide. Head over to our room. Walk over, keys don't work (room 7440).  Walk back over to Contemp (keep in mind pretty tired from being in AK in 88 degree heat all day). So the CM says she'll send a "runner" back over with us and he'll have some sort of electronic master key. She calls Bell Service to meet us with our luggage. Walk back with runner and his master key doesn't work. Bell Service and "runner" mumbling how this "never happens" and they will need to get an "E key" ?  So we walk back over to Contemp AGAIN.  I am beyond exhausted and we had dinner reservations with friends at 7 pm. I am sweaty and in bad need of a shower and clothing change. Get back there and ask to speak to a manager who is very rude to us. He says things like "we're wasting time just talking about when we could be walking back to see if the E key works". My dh says we're not walking anywhere again. Explained about how the text never came through, and the back and forth walks a couple times already and manager says "well you could have called the number on the back of your key card".  I said to him, "the CM never told us to do that" and manager says, "well did they tell you NOT to call" ?! At this point, dh asks him to leave and demands another manager who is much nicer. Turns out our room wouldn't work with E Key either and electrician is called in "on-call". Our entire lock needed to be changed. We were without a room until 7:30 pm and had dinner at Tony's comp'd for us. I literally had tears in my eyes. I will preface with I had worked the graveyard shift the night before and was going on 2 hours of sleep and an entire day of traveling and hours in a park. So I was running on empty. I had my heart set on a short nap and shower thinking we'd have our room at the latest by 4 pm.
> Rest of stay was great......love BLT, just didn't love that first Contemporary manager (a smart-*** 20 something year old).  Sure enough, got home on Oct 10 and had a survey in the mail from BLT.
> Thanks for listening and letting me vent. Electrician (who was very nice) told us BLT was the experimental guinea pig for these types of locks for the new Aulauni resort and he did not like them. Just sharing.



You should have slapped that rude manager in the face for talking to you like that.  At least that's what i would have done


----------



## MiaSRN62

bpmorley said:


> That's horrible.  I'm not a big fan of having to go to the Contemporary to check in and for bell services.  But this can happen anywhere, I'm still waiting for my text from SSR about my room being ready.



The text issues didn't get to us nearly as much as the lock issues did. The contant walking back and forth from the Contemp to BLT (3x back and forth !) and they STILL couldn't get us in. The rudeness of the first manager (unacceptable---he took upset guests and made us 10x more upset than we needed to be). The being without a room until 7:30 pm and having to pretty much ask for some sort of compensation. Let me tell you, we checked out a tad late on Oct 9 due to the weather and a rental car issue. The maid was knocking on our door at 11 am---and opened it and came in at 11:10 am after we told her we were coming right out. They will kick you out 60 seconds late but thinking nothing of inconveniencing a guest who can't get into their room for 3.5 hrs after posted DVC time of 4 pm. We had just had it. The meal that was comp'd at Tony's was not due to the text issue....but rather the lock issue. In fact, at 6 pm the "nice" manager told us the electrician would NOT have to enter the room and could fix the lock from outside so I was free to shower and change for dinner.  No way......he had to come in the room and stayed in there until 7:30 pm. We had to ask for some sort of compensation. Would have been much nicer had they offered it. But whatever. I so wish BLT had their own check-in.  Having had 4 stays at BLT, and other similar issues with check-in (in May 2010 got put in a dirty room ---luggage and all), I sort of feel like BLT is the unwanted stepchild or something where Contemporary CM's concerned. 
PS : This is the first time in like 4 years we have not received a text for our room. And noone ever told us to call number on back---not that we could see the writing anyway. It's very small.  And we were in AK and didn't want to come all the way back if room wasn't ready. So that was just mildly annoying. My main issue was the lock and how it was handled and how we were spoken to.


----------



## gonecrusin

MiaSRN62 said:


> The text issues didn't get to us nearly as much as the lock issues did. The contant walking back and forth from the Contemp to BLT (3x back and forth !) and they STILL couldn't get us in. The rudeness of the first manager (unacceptable---he took upset guests and made us 10x more upset than we needed to be). The being without a room until 7:30 pm and having to pretty much ask for some sort of compensation. Let me tell you, we checked out a tad late on Oct 9 due to the weather and a rental car issue. The maid was knocking on our door at 11 am---and opened it and came in at 11:10 am after we told her we were coming right out. They will kick you out 60 seconds late but thinking nothing of inconveniencing a guest who can't get into their room for 3.5 hrs after posted DVC time of 4 pm. We had just had it. The meal that was comp'd at Tony's was not due to the text issue....but rather the lock issue. In fact, at 6 pm the "nice" manager told us the electrician would NOT have to enter the room and could fix the lock from outside so I was free to shower and change for dinner.  No way......he had to come in the room and stayed in there until 7:30 pm. We had to ask for some sort of compensation. Would have been much nicer had they offered it. But whatever. I so wish BLT had their own check-in.  Having had 4 stays at BLT, and other similar issues with check-in (in May 2010 got put in a dirty room ---luggage and all), I sort of feel like BLT is the unwanted stepchild or something where Contemporary CM's concerned.
> PS : This is the first time in like 4 years we have not received a text for our room. And noone ever told us to call number on back---not that we could see the writing anyway. It's very small.  And we were in AK and didn't want to come all the way back if room wasn't ready. So that was just mildly annoying. My main issue was the lock and how it was handled and how we were spoken to.



A similar lock issue happened on our last cruise.  We had two cabins and when our family returned from an excursion both room keys would not work.  Had to try 3 times before the key worked but we never could use them to charge we had to do a paper slip.  I really think they feed you a line about the locks.  Ever since they upgraded their computer system from DOS they have been having major issues.  It all started late DEC last year.  I was so disappointed in them I was in tears.


----------



## MiaSRN62

gonecrusin said:


> A similar lock issue happened on our last cruise.  We had two cabins and when our family returned from an excursion both room keys would not work.  Had to try 3 times before the key worked but we never could use them to charge we had to do a paper slip. * I really think they feed you a line about the locks.  Ever since they upgraded their computer system from DOS they have been having major issues.  It all started late DEC last year.*  I was so disappointed in them I was in tears.



I agree Susan....and the on-call electrician was a real nice guy. He kept saying he was gonna try and get us into our room asap so we could go "have fun", but found it interesting that he mentioned how BLT was the testing prototype for Aulauni's lock system. He told us you cant put the key in too fast or take it out too fast and must wait at least 60 sec in between attempts if it doesn't work the first time. Of course, this was something new I learned about BLT.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I posted a spearate thread with this question, but then saw this thread and thought I might get more answers over here where people actually own and have stayed at BLT, so here goes again:

I know that the top floor of the BLT Grand Villa has it's own entrance door in addition to the one on the first floor. My understanding is that the second entrance door opens onto the same floor as the Top of the World Lounge and that you can go out that door and down the hall and there you are. 

I am wondering if the room keys for the Grand Villas get you access on the elevators that take you to floor where the second entrance door is. I know a CM has to let give access to guests going to the Top of the World lounge, but can Guests get to that floor on their own? 

I ask because we will have young adults with us that will probably hit Jelly Rolls, etc. and be coming in late, and I was wondering if they would be able to get back to their bedrooms via that top floor of the Grand Villa or will they still need to use the main door on the first floor?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

BTT.  This thread doesn't seem to get much activity any more.  Has everyone fallen out of love with BLT???


----------



## wdrl

I think there is still some love and interest in BLT.  There are several threads currently active on the boards that deal with BLT, and *work2play's* thread on its rooms and views still gets a lot of hits.  

Personally, I find these resort "owners/lovers" threads a bit interesting but not very useful.  Often, specific questions about a resort quickly get buried by off-topic chatter, so its difficult to find answers unless you read through a lot of unrelated posts.  

Besides, it wouldn't bother me if BLT became Disney's Best Kept Secret, at least here on the disboards.


----------



## Greysword

Yep, I've linked my BLT signature picture to CR Resort Fan 4 Life's CR/BLT thread on the Resorts board, since it does a good job of providing more reference information.


----------



## AirGoofy

wdrl said:


> I think there is still some love and interest in BLT.  There are several threads currently active on the boards that deal with BLT, and *work2play's* thread on its rooms and views still gets a lot of hits.
> 
> Personally, I find these resort "owners/lovers" threads a bit interesting but not very useful.  Often, specific questions about a resort quickly get buried by off-topic chatter, so its difficult to find answers unless you read through a lot of unrelated posts.
> 
> Besides, it wouldn't bother me if BLT became Disney's Best Kept Secret, at least here on the disboards.





Greysword said:


> Yep, I've linked my BLT signature picture to CR Resort Fan 4 Life's CR/BLT thread on the Resorts board, since it does a good job of providing more reference information.



We own at SSR and that owners/ lovers that gets a lot of traffic and questions.  But, with BLT, you mentioned the two threads above that get the most traffic.  Since it connects to CR, that one makes sense.  

But, I do agree and hope BLT becomes the best kept secret.  Maybe onces the GF DVC is finished, everyone will go stay there.


----------



## Greysword

AirGoofy said:


> But, I do agree and hope BLT becomes the best kept secret.  Maybe onces the GF DVC is finished, everyone will go stay there.


 Yep, once the VGF and Poly DVC are built, BLT will become the ghetto of teh DVC monorail resorts 

Me, I can't wait to be back.  Since they announced the Fantasyland refurb and moving, we decided to hold off on WDW last year and visit DLR instead.  We haven't been back since Feb 2010, which was a long time ago .  Hopefully going later this year, though.


----------



## AirGoofy

Greysword said:


> Yep, once the VGF and Poly DVC are built, BLT will become the ghetto of teh DVC monorail resorts
> 
> Me, I can't wait to be back.  Since they announced the Fantasyland refurb and moving, we decided to hold off on WDW last year and visit DLR instead.  We haven't been back since Feb 2010, which was a long time ago .  Hopefully going later this year, though.



The monorail ghetto resort.  

We were there last year amidst the construction, and anxious to see what will be finished by this year's return.


----------



## RaeofSunshine14

Hi All! 

So glad to join this group. I ran the Disney Princess Half in Feb of 2011 and just stopped by a "DVC" kiosk....one week later I was owner of a 160 point membership to BLT! 

That being said, I've used my points at GCV but have yet to return to Disneyworld since I bought in. My sister and I will be taking our dad in January for his first trip to Disneyworld (we've been to DL countless times). 

I am really torn about where to stay in January. Impulse says to stay at BLT because I am dying to stay at my home resort. However, we will most likely be taking my mom for her 50th birthday in October and she wants to stay at BLT and I'd prefer to not stay at the same resort 2X in one year. 

I've never experienced any Disneyworld Resorts and am thinking of staying at AKL in Jan. Howerver, I really like watching the "hustle and bustle" and magic kingdom is our favorite, so I am thinking of doing 2 nights at each? 

Does anyone have experience with this? Is a 4 night stay too short to do a "split stay"?

Thanks for bearing with me through this exceedingly long initial post!


----------



## AirGoofy

RaeofSunshine14 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> So glad to join this group. I ran the Disney Princess Half in Feb of 2011 and just stopped by a "DVC" kiosk....one week later I was owner of a 160 point membership to BLT!
> 
> That being said, I've used my points at GCV but have yet to return to Disneyworld since I bought in. My sister and I will be taking our dad in January for his first trip to Disneyworld (we've been to DL countless times).
> 
> I am really torn about where to stay in January. Impulse says to stay at BLT because I am dying to stay at my home resort. However, we will most likely be taking my mom for her 50th birthday in October and she wants to stay at BLT and I'd prefer to not stay at the same resort 2X in one year.
> 
> I've never experienced any Disneyworld Resorts and am thinking of staying at AKL in Jan. Howerver, I really like watching the "hustle and bustle" and magic kingdom is our favorite, so I am thinking of doing 2 nights at each?
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this? Is a 4 night stay too short to do a "split stay"?
> 
> Thanks for bearing with me through this exceedingly long initial post!



I really don't like split stays, but I think 2 days would be extra short.


----------



## taaren

Hi folks. Don't own here but looking forward to my stay this December. Question about the TOTWL view of the fireworks. Is it as good as/better than the view from California Grill? Thinking about making an ADR for the purpose of seeing the Holiday Wishes, will probably only order apps and dessert. But since we're staying at BLT anyways and have 2 nights where we can potentially watch the fireworks (one Holiday, one regular) from TOTWL, will it just be a duplication for us?
FWIW we hate crowds so don't want to watch them in the midst of a crush of people inside the MK itself ...


----------



## AirGoofy

taaren said:


> Hi folks. Don't own here but looking forward to my stay this December. Question about the TOTWL view of the fireworks. Is it as good as/better than the view from California Grill? Thinking about making an ADR for the purpose of seeing the Holiday Wishes, will probably only order apps and dessert. But since we're staying at BLT anyways and have 2 nights where we can potentially watch the fireworks (one Holiday, one regular) from TOTWL, will it just be a duplication for us?
> FWIW we hate crowds so don't want to watch them in the midst of a crush of people inside the MK itself ...



We loved the TOTWL for wishes and hallo wishes last year.  You have the lounge, but you also have the terrace part outside.  There are not many seats outside, and for safety reasons, the wall at the end of the terrace is fairly tall, maybe the same height as a 10year old.  

With that said, we watched wishes and hallo wishes on days we did not go to the theme parks last year and it was spectacular.  I like the view better since we are so much higher.  Now, there is a mad dash for th elevator at the end of wishes, and since there is only one elevator that runs, it can be a lengthy wait.  So, either be the first or let everyone wait in the lines.


----------



## Rhode Island Quahog

I thought you had to be an owner at BLT to use the lounge?  We do own there and do go, when we stay there.   Did this requirement recently change?


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Rhode Island Quahog said:


> I thought you had to be an owner at BLT to use the lounge?  We do own there and do go, when we stay there.   Did this requirement recently change?


No, you've never had to be a BLT owner to use the lounge.  Just a DVC Member staying at BLT on a reservation made through Member Services.


----------



## AirGoofy

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> No, you've never had to be a BLT owner to use the lounge.  Just a DVC Member staying at BLT on a reservation made through Member Services.



Do you have to be a member?  If a non-member rents a points stay at BLT, then can they still use TOTWL?  Are the cash guests at BLT able to use it?  I'm a BLT owner, and I know I have to be staying at BLT to be able to use it.


----------



## bpmorley

AirGoofy said:


> Do you have to be a member?  If a non-member rents a points stay at BLT, then can they still use TOTWL?  Are the cash guests at BLT able to use it?  I'm a BLT owner, and I know I have to be staying at BLT to be able to use it.



I believe you have to be a DVC member using points at BLT to be allowed access.  To be honest, except for the fireworks, the place is dead most of the time.  I think they should let and DVC member access anytime


----------



## AirGoofy

bpmorley said:


> I believe you have to be a DVC member using points at BLT to be allowed access.  To be honest, except for the fireworks, the place is dead most of the time.  I think they should let and DVC member access anytime



I was thinking people renting points could as well, but maybe not.  I wondered if the CR ever bumped/upgraded people over to BLT and then have them be eligible.  Either way, i agree that best time is for fireworks.  That's when i like to go there.


----------



## taaren

bpmorley said:


> To be honest, except for the fireworks, the place is dead most of the time.


I'm also hoping to head up there to watch the Electrical Water Parade if I can't see it from my room ... does nobody else do this?


----------



## AirGoofy

taaren said:


> I'm also hoping to head up there to watch the Electrical Water Parade if I can't see it from my room ... does nobody else do this?



We haven't, but have had lake views so we can see it.  The electric parade is cool, but for me, not as cool as Wishes or Hallo-wishes, so I don't make an extra trip for it.  We sat over by the firepit one night and watched the Electric Parade.  It was a different perspective right there on the water.


----------



## disney212

I didn't know you could see the water parade from BLT, we own there and have our first stay booked in December.  You made my day!


----------



## AirGoofy

disney212 said:


> I didn't know you could see the water parade from BLT, we own there and have our first stay booked in December.  You made my day!



Good to see you over here from the KY thread.  The first time we were suprised as it went off around 9:00 P and we had no idea.


----------



## bpmorley

taaren said:


> I'm also hoping to head up there to watch the Electrical Water Parade if I can't see it from my room ... does nobody else do this?



We've found the best place to watch the parade is on the little beach behind the pool.  there is never anyone there


----------



## taaren

bpmorley said:


> We've found the best place to watch the parade is on the little beach behind the pool.  there is never anyone there





AirGoofy said:


> We haven't, but have had lake views so we can see it.  The electric parade is cool, but for me, not as cool as Wishes or Hallo-wishes, so I don't make an extra trip for it.  We sat over by the firepit one night and watched the Electric Parade.  It was a different perspective right there on the water.


We booked a lake view, so hopefully we'll be able to see it from the room. Thanks for the tip bpmorley ... maybe I'll try to catch it lakeside one night and one night from TOTWL. We have three "in" nights scheduled where there's no evening EMHs so it'd be cool to see it from different perspectives.

The deciding factor in booking BLT over AK or BCV for us was the EWP. I've only been to DisneyWorld once, well over 20 years ago, and the strongest memory I have of that trip was watching the Electrical Water Parade. My mom tells me we stayed in the *cheap* part of the Contemporary, which I believe is where the BLT is built, so I'm excited that we're staying in almost the same location now with my DS!


----------



## bpmorley

taaren said:


> We booked a lake view, so hopefully we'll be able to see it from the room. Thanks for the tip bpmorley ... maybe I'll try to catch it lakeside one night and one night from TOTWL. We have three "in" nights scheduled where there's no evening EMHs so it'd be cool to see it from different perspectives.
> 
> The deciding factor in booking BLT over AK or BCV for us was the EWP. I've only been to DisneyWorld once, well over 20 years ago, and the strongest memory I have of that trip was watching the Electrical Water Parade. My mom tells me we stayed in the *cheap* part of the Contemporary, which I believe is where the BLT is built, so I'm excited that we're staying in almost the same location now with my DS!



you're welcome.  If you're having "in" nights.  go enjoy the pool and hot tub at night.  they don't close.  Most night we usually bring a couple beers down and relax.  And also catch the water parade.  I think it's much better at the beach than the TOTW.  JMHO


----------



## DisDadMatt

I need reassurance from fellow BLT owners.  Our first stay home was last August and we absolutely LOVED it!  I know many don't like BLT but it was exactly what we love and wanted.  We couldnt secure our reservation for November so we are currently at AK Kidani Village.  I am so looking forward to it but sad that I won't be at BLT.  

Are we going to miss not being at BLT for this trip?  I was disappointed that we couldn't get what we wanted by the time we were planning our trip.  

I am so hoping that one the Villas at GF open that people will stay there and there will be more availability at BLT.  

Either way, fellow owners, give me reassurance that I will have a great time at Kidani!


----------



## AirGoofy

DisDadMatt said:


> I need reassurance from fellow BLT owners.  Our first stay home was last August and we absolutely LOVED it!  I know many don't like BLT but it was exactly what we love and wanted.  We couldnt secure our reservation for November so we are currently at AK Kidani Village.  I am so looking forward to it but sad that I won't be at BLT.
> 
> Are we going to miss not being at BLT for this trip?  I was disappointed that we couldn't get what we wanted by the time we were planning our trip.
> 
> I am so hoping that one the Villas at GF open that people will stay there and there will be more availability at BLT.
> 
> Either way, fellow owners, give me reassurance that I will have a great time at Kidani!



Well, you will miss it but Kidani is fun as well.  We had a Savanna View and we enjoyed it.  Jiko is their excellent signature restaurant and we had a complimentary cauliflower soup appetizer since we were staying at that resort.  Boma has buffet meals (no characters) and a great breakfast juice (Pog maybe).  There is no QS at Kidani, and depending on where you are located, it could be a long walk over to Jiko.  Kidani does have first buses to the parks, a fun water slide, and a great splash area.  There is also a pay tour you can book there, which we didn't, where you can go out on a savanna tour at AK.  

And, you can always keep calling MS to check for availability.


----------



## DisDadMatt

Thanks for the info sir!  We are driving so we will have our car.  Booked a standard view so requested close to the pool as we will have little ones and be using that a lot.

As far as the walk from Kidani to Mara, generally speaking is it comparable to walking from BLT to Contempo Cafe?  I know it is all relative but just trying to figure out if it is best to Walk over or take the car over if I needed to grab a QS bite to eat. 

We are waitlisted however, we now have family joining us on a cash reservation so I would hate to leave them at Kidani if our BLT came through!  

Either way, next trip (already thinking about that, lol) we will be sure to secure in enough time to be able to stay at BLT.  With three 3 little ones, nothing beats walking over to MK!


----------



## AirGoofy

DisDadMatt said:


> Thanks for the info sir!  We are driving so we will have our car.  Booked a standard view so requested close to the pool as we will have little ones and be using that a lot.
> 
> As far as the walk from Kidani to Mara, generally speaking is it comparable to walking from BLT to Contempo Cafe?  I know it is all relative but just trying to figure out if it is best to Walk over or take the car over if I needed to grab a QS bite to eat.
> 
> We are waitlisted however, we now have family joining us on a cash reservation so I would hate to leave them at Kidani if our BLT came through!
> 
> Either way, next trip (already thinking about that, lol) we will be sure to secure in enough time to be able to stay at BLT.  With three 3 little ones, nothing beats walking over to MK!



I think AK is a bit further walk, but that maybe because it lacks the BLT to CR frills.  There is no sky bridge, escalators, etc to stop at.  But, if you are at the very furthest end from Jambo, then yes, take a car.


----------



## stnet

We also own at BLT but have stayed at AKL Kidani several times.  Love, love, love the resort.  It is a bit of a walk to Mara - what we would do is hubby would drop me off and then I would walk back to Kidani - if you are on the side closest to Jambo house if on the other side I would probably drive.  They do have "to go" containers to put stuff in and bags to make transporting the food easier.  My girls love the pool at Kidani especially the slide.  When we were there in March we stayed standard view which overlooked the parking lot but wasn't to bad.  Overall I think you will like it especially since you have a car - although we took the bus alot too - just didn't feel as much like vacation when we were driving!!!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Looking forward to my upcoming trip!


----------



## AirGoofy

BLT STUDIO LV Room 8438











It looks like our studio room from last year that was in the center and lower floor.  View from our balcony.  This is the CR pool.






Way back there in the distance is the Epcot ball.  I'm hoping we can see Epcot fireworks and then up to TOTWL to see Wishes.  I can also see EE at AK, but my phone doesn't take the best of pictures.






This is the view from the north elevators.  Bay Cove pool.






I managed to get the monorail.  Great timing.


----------



## cadale

subscribing


----------



## kdzgon

taaren said:


> We booked a lake view, so hopefully we'll be able to see it from the room. Thanks for the tip bpmorley ... maybe I'll try to catch it lakeside one night and one night from TOTWL. We have three "in" nights scheduled where there's no evening EMHs so it'd be cool to see it from different perspectives.
> 
> The deciding factor in booking BLT over AK or BCV for us was the EWP. I've only been to DisneyWorld once, well over 20 years ago, and the strongest memory I have of that trip was watching the Electrical Water Parade. My mom tells me we stayed in the *cheap* part of the Contemporary, which I believe is where the BLT is built, so I'm excited that we're staying in almost the same location now with my DS!



It will depend on where your room is. We were in a LV GV over Christmas, and we could not see the water parade from our room.


----------



## Blondie1973

Hi all! We just bought into BLT on our last trip. We just came ack from a 3  day cruise (where they sold us the points) and a week long stay at Saratoga Springs. We have about 100 points for BLT and I'm excited about learning more about it.


----------



## AirGoofy

Blondie1973 said:


> Hi all! We just bought into BLT on our last trip. We just came ack from a 3  day cruise (where they sold us the points) and a week long stay at Saratoga Springs. We have about 100 points for BLT and I'm excited about learning more about it.



Congratulations and welcome home.


----------



## Nancy F

HOME!!! Hope you love it as much as we do.
Nancy


----------



## cadale

Blondie1973 said:


> Hi all! We just bought into BLT on our last trip. We just came ack from a 3  day cruise (where they sold us the points) and a week long stay at Saratoga Springs. We have about 100 points for BLT and I'm excited about learning more about it.



Welcome Home!  You will love BLT!


----------



## Disjunky

100 pts to bay lake. Not nearly enough. Lol. How fid you get the option to buy so little points?


----------



## AirGoofy

Disjunky said:


> 100 pts to bay lake. Not nearly enough. Lol. How fid you get the option to buy so little points?



If you are already a DVC member, you can add on points from Disney in whatever increments you want.  Or, it may have been lucky thru a resale, as Disney was at one time offering to divide contracts at initial purchase.


----------



## Disjunky

Prob add on. Im scared of resales. But i wanna buy anothrr 40 for blt making my total there 200.


----------



## Blondie1973

Disjunky said:


> 100 pts to bay lake. Not nearly enough. Lol. How fid you get the option to buy so little points?



It was an add on . Our initial purchase of 200 points at SSR was a resale. We did an add on of 100 points at SSR through Disney and then these 100 were an additional add on through an offer while we were on the Disney Cruise.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Blondie1973 said:


> Hi all! We just bought into BLT on our last trip. We just came ack from a 3  day cruise (where they sold us the points) and a week long stay at Saratoga Springs. We have about 100 points for BLT and I'm excited about learning more about it.



Welcome Home!  I love BLT and hope you will love it as much as I do.


----------



## dizfan

Blondie1973 said:


> Hi all! We just bought into BLT on our last trip. We just came ack from a 3  day cruise (where they sold us the points) and a week long stay at Saratoga Springs. We have about 100 points for BLT and I'm excited about learning more about it.



Congratulations and  Home!!!!


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Blondie1973 said:


> Hi all! We just bought into BLT on our last trip. We just came ack from a 3  day cruise (where they sold us the points) and a week long stay at Saratoga Springs. We have about 100 points for BLT and I'm excited about learning more about it.



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## lunaemica

We own 200 pts at blt. Our only trip so far was in Nov/Dec 2010 and it was everything we hoped for. Can't wait to have the plane fair money to go back.


----------



## DopeyFan1966

We bought 160 points in June 2011, while on a cruise in the Mediterranean.  I've been wanting to buy for a LOOOONNNGGGG time and finally convinced my husband to buy.  

We have a use year of December and they gave us the points for 2010 as well.  We haven't stayed at BLT yet, but have used our points at DLR California and will be using them to stay at OKW for Christmas in a 1 Bedroom.    We have never spent Christmas at WDW, or even been during the Christmas season, can't wait to see all the decorations. 

We really can't wait to spend some time at BLT, hopefully it will be next year.

We are going on an Alaskan cruise next year in July and I'm hoping for another great deal so we can buy more points.  Still going to buy more points, just haven't found the right deal yet.  I want about another 100 points and I think we will be set.


----------



## gonecrusin

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Bolebrothers

I cant' understand how I have missed this tread earlier. Good thing I found you.
We bought 600 points in June 11, and are going back for our 3rd visit already in Feb. 13.
Coming such a long way to vacation, we try to stay for 2-3 weeks, and we love BLT to bits. We have tried other DVC resorts before buying in, but no resort hit us all as hard as BLT. We fell in love at first look, and have no great desire to stay elsewhere really.
Although that may change in the coming years.
Now, to go back and read about 100 pages worth of BLT stuff


----------



## AirGoofy

lunaemica said:


> We own 200 pts at blt. Our only trip so far was in Nov/Dec 2010 and it was everything we hoped for. Can't wait to have the plane fair money to go back.





DopeyFan1966 said:


> We bought 160 points in June 2011, while on a cruise in the Mediterranean.  I've been wanting to buy for a LOOOONNNGGGG time and finally convinced my husband to buy.
> 
> We have a use year of December and they gave us the points for 2010 as well.  We haven't stayed at BLT yet, but have used our points at DLR California and will be using them to stay at OKW for Christmas in a 1 Bedroom.    We have never spent Christmas at WDW, or even been during the Christmas season, can't wait to see all the decorations.
> 
> We really can't wait to spend some time at BLT, hopefully it will be next year.
> 
> We are going on an Alaskan cruise next year in July and I'm hoping for another great deal so we can buy more points.  Still going to buy more points, just haven't found the right deal yet.  I want about another 100 points and I think we will be set.





Bolebrothers said:


> I cant' understand how I have missed this tread earlier. Good thing I found you.
> We bought 600 points in June 11, and are going back for our 3rd visit already in Feb. 13.
> Coming such a long way to vacation, we try to stay for 2-3 weeks, and we love BLT to bits. We have tried other DVC resorts before buying in, but no resort hit us all as hard as BLT. We fell in love at first look, and have no great desire to stay elsewhere really.
> Although that may change in the coming years.
> Now, to go back and read about 100 pages worth of BLT stuff



Welcome all and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Discomom703

After only been exposed to DVC since 2008.. after 4 years.. i finally made it!!  I bought in 200 pt SSR just last October. 2012  and now just added a smaller contract for BLT!!!  I'm so excited..   We're from So. California so I'm excited to finally venture out to the east coast..  (although we are originally from Virginia.. )   I"m glad i found this thread!!  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## DVC Owner in MA

Looking forward to just our 2nd stay at BLT since buyin there in 2009.  Last time was in a GV with another family.  This time, there's a group of family members in a number of different villas.  Looking forward to a great time!


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Wow, BLT has a 6% maintenance fee jump for 2013.  Let's hope that trend doesn't continue.  My other two home resorts went up 2% and 3%.


----------



## KingRichard

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Wow, BLT has a 6% maintenance fee jump for 2013.  Let's hope that trend doesn't continue.  My other two home resorts went up 2% and 3%.



So is 6% just a guess as DVC has not released any info and have not even had the meeting yet?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KingRichard said:


> So is 6% just a guess as DVC has not released any info and have not even had the meeting yet?



They have released info.  Here's the thread discussing it.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3025864

I've never heard of the proposed budgets not being approved at the meeting so it's extremely doubtful anything would change.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

We have 500 Points and our visits are numerous and listed in the signature below.  We absolutely love BLT and the location.  Decor and fixtures will need to be updated soon, but can't be the location!


----------



## AirGoofy

Haven't received our email confirmation yet, but just finalized our October trip.  We have bookend a cruise on the Dream with a stay at SSR before and BLT at the end.  I am excited.


----------



## Terapin

We own 150 points at BLT in addition to 220 VGC points.  We started with 100 BLT points but like it so much that we added on.  We will likely add on again, but not for awhile.

We have stayed there in a 2 bdrm, a 1 bdrm and a studio so far.  The 1 and 2 bedrooms are so large and airy - love it.  Love the short walk to the Contemporary, but away from the hustle, bustle and noise.  Love the marina views.  I really don't mind the condo feel.


----------



## rescuetink

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> Wow, BLT has a 6% maintenance fee jump for 2013.  Let's hope that trend doesn't continue.  My other two home resorts went up 2% and 3%.



WOW!!  Is this confirmed???  Will they let us know, or just increase it??


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

rescuetink said:


> WOW!!  Is this confirmed???  Will they let us know, or just increase it??


You should have received a copy of the annual report in the mail for each of your home resorts.  This includes the proposed budget and dues changes.  The budgets were approved at the recent annual meeting (really just a formality).

2013 dues statements should be coming out soon, but yes, the increase from $4.22 to $4.50 is confirmed.


----------



## rescuetink

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> You should have received a copy of the annual report in the mail for each of your home resorts.  This includes the proposed budget and dues changes.  The budgets were approved at the recent annual meeting (really just a formality).
> 
> 2013 dues statements should be coming out soon, but yes, the increase from $4.22 to $4.50 is confirmed.



OUCH!!!    Thanks Dave!!


----------



## disneynutz

BirdsOfPreyDave said:


> You should have received a copy of the annual report in the mail for each of your home resorts.  This includes the proposed budget and dues changes.  The budgets were approved at the recent annual meeting (really just a formality).
> 
> 2013 dues statements should be coming out soon, but yes, the increase from $4.22 to $4.50 is confirmed.



Your dues liability has been posted to your account. You can review and pay your dues online by accessing your account on the member website.

 Bill


----------



## GOOFY D

Somehow overlooked this thread in the past.  New BLT owner (170 points) in October 2012.  Will be enjoying our first DVC stay in 2013, but at Kidani with a planned BLT later in 2013.


----------



## floribr1

RweTHEREyet said:


> I know that the top floor of the BLT Grand Villa has it's own entrance door in addition to the one on the first floor. My understanding is that the second entrance door opens onto the same floor as the Top of the World Lounge and that you can go out that door and down the hall and there you are.
> 
> I am wondering if the room keys for the Grand Villas get you access on the elevators that take you to floor where the second entrance door is. I know a CM has to let give access to guests going to the Top of the World lounge, but can Guests get to that floor on their own?
> 
> I ask because we will have young adults with us that will probably hit Jelly Rolls, etc. and be coming in late, and I was wondering if they would be able to get back to their bedrooms via that top floor of the Grand Villa or will they still need to use the main door on the first floor?



I just found this thread a few days ago, and it has taken me awhile to make my way through... We bought BLT back in October 2010, and love it!

I know that _RweTHEREyet_ posted this question back in February, and therefore probably no longer needs an answer... But I thought I would post a response in case anyone else ever has the same question. The TOTWL is located on the top floor, i.e., the 16th floor. The _theme park view_ GVs are located on floor 14-15, and therefore do not have direct access to the TOTWL. However, the _lake view_ GVs are located on floors 15-16, and may or may not have direct access to the TOTWL; I have heard that they do, but cannot speak from experience. We stayed in a theme park view GV and still were required to access the TOTWL from the BLT lobby.

I hope this helps.


----------



## geraghty

my dw and I have started planning our first trip to BLT for the first week in April 2014.  We just recently bought 100 points and now my parents, sister and her two kids want to join us.  We bought enough points to go to WDW every other year for a week staying in a studio so we don't have enough points to get a larger accomodation.  I told them to try renting points but I don't know how well that is going to work out.  Either way, we can't wait to stay at BLT for the first time.


----------



## dahwolf

We are checking into a 2BR Lake View at BLT on 3/13...  We cannot wait... We have stayed in a 2BR twice but with the theme park view, but never LV.  We love out BLT points, and look forward to many more stays in the future.


----------



## msaseifert

Hey all!  So glad I found this thread.  We own 125 points at BLT, we stayed at BLT in a 2 bedroom lake view and it was so AWESOME!  We are planning another trip back this December and my booking windo will open on Dec 19.  We need 2  2bedroom villas, preferrably one a dedicated and one a lockoff.  We would prefer lake view or theme park view but are open to whatever we can get.  Most important for us is that we would like to be close together....neighbors if possible. Can anyone direct me to the layout of blt and where the 2 bedrooms are located and what I will need to request to member services?  There are 18 of us....its a reunion and we are so excited....its gonna be crazy to try and figure out sleeping arrangements but hey...we will be at disney, all wil be right with the WORLD!!  Thanks all!


----------



## dizfan

msaseifert said:


> Hey all!  So glad I found this thread.  We own 125 points at BLT, we stayed at BLT in a 2 bedroom lake view and it was so AWESOME!  We are planning another trip back this December and my booking windo will open on Dec 19.  We need 2  2bedroom villas, preferrably one a dedicated and one a lockoff.  We would prefer lake view or theme park view but are open to whatever we can get.  Most important for us is that we would like to be close together....neighbors if possible. Can anyone direct me to the layout of blt and where the 2 bedrooms are located and what I will need to request to member services?  There are 18 of us....its a reunion and we are so excited....its gonna be crazy to try and figure out sleeping arrangements but hey...we will be at disney, all wil be right with the WORLD!!  Thanks all!



2BR units are on all floors.
Here is a link to a good thread with layouts and views.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082


----------



## Disjunky

125 points is not enough for 2, 2 bedroom units. Whats the lrngth of stay?.


----------



## msaseifert

Disjunky said:


> 125 points is not enough for 2, 2 bedroom units. Whats the lrngth of stay?.



We are only staying 4 nights.  Our use year is dec....We will have banked, current & borrowed points into the following year.


----------



## Disjunky

No prob then. We have asked for lake view before snd still received s great view of mk. Sometimes you can get lucky


----------



## lodge

Which room was this...you WERE lucky!


----------



## work2play

lodge said:


> Which room was this...you WERE lucky!



There is only one dedicated 2 BR lake view room that you can see MK fireworks from on each floor,  it ends in 02, (so XX02 where XX is the floor number).


----------



## SkiddsKids

We're founding members too!  I love to visit the fountain and had the pleasure of staying in the Grand villa with the family.


----------



## macemc12

Bought our first DVC pts in 2012. We have 250 BLT. We want more since we love the resort so much!  Can't beat the location!


----------



## Jennasis

We are in ROFR for our first DVC contract, and BLT will be home!


----------



## gracerussell

Yay! Newbie here. Just wrapped up a 180 point purchase at BLT, we will go on our first DVC the first week of December 2014.


----------



## BirdsOfPreyDave

Jennasis said:


> We are in ROFR for our first DVC contract, and BLT will be home!





gracerussell said:


> Yay! Newbie here. Just wrapped up a 180 point purchase at BLT, we will go on our first DVC the first week of December 2014.



 Welcome home!


----------



## kristinebarboza

i will be staying at blt in sept for 8 nights with a lake view for the first time
what rooms & floor is good to stay on
are there rooms on the floor where the bridge connects to the main hotel


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

kristinebarboza said:


> i will be staying at blt in sept for 8 nights with a lake view for the first time
> what rooms & floor is good to stay on
> are there rooms on the floor where the bridge connects to the main hotel



The bridge floor I think 5 or 6 is a regular floor with rooms. I like being near the bridge.


----------



## DenLo

pinnocchiosdad said:


> The bridge floor I think 5 or 6 is a regular floor with rooms. I like being near the bridge.



The skywalk (bridge) is on the 5th floor at BLT and the 4th floor at CR.  It is handy but really BLT is not that large.  You can get to the bridge from anywhere at BLT within 3 - 5 minutes even pushing a stroller.


----------



## Ksp

We are looking forward to being at BLT in May  The whole family this time - now that the kids are grown up and off in the world, we don't get many chances to vacation together.  Looking forward to going home!


----------



## disneypoor

Ksp said:


> We are looking forward to being at BLT in May  The whole family this time - now that the kids are grown up and off in the world, we don't get many chances to vacation together.  Looking forward to going home!



We will be there in May too. Our "baby" is graduating from high school, so we are celebrating at Disney World.


----------



## jstarcze

Will be at our beloved BLT in 5 days!   I brought 200 pts. before BLT opened. I've added on twice and now have 345 pts.


----------



## rescuetink

We will be at BLT (our home resort) for the first time in Oct with my DS (10) and DD (7)!!  I always thought of BLT as an "adult" "contemporary" type resort, but I'm hearing more and more that kids love it too!!

So my question is what are the don't miss things to do at BLT besides the pool?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

rescuetink said:


> We will be at BLT (our home resort) for the first time in Oct with my DS (10) and DD (7)!!  I always thought of BLT as an "adult" "contemporary" type resort, but I'm hearing more and more that kids love it too!!  So my question is what are the don't miss things to do at BLT besides the pool?


Rent mouse racer with your DVC discount from the marina and cruise around the seven seas lagoon.


----------



## rescuetink

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Rent mouse racer with your DVC discount from the marina and cruise around the seven seas lagoon.



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm What's a "Mouse Racer"???


----------



## Jennasis

rescuetink said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm What's a "Mouse Racer"???



I assume they meant the little Water Mice boats


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Jennasis said:


> I assume they meant the little Water Mice boats


  Nope. They're called sea racers, known affectionately as mouse racers.


----------



## rescuetink

Jennasis said:


> I assume they meant the little Water Mice boats





pinnocchiosdad said:


> Nope. They're called sea racers, known affectionately as mouse racers.



Ok, so whatever it's called, what is it??


----------



## cedricandsophie

Don't miss the bar at the top of Bay Lake...can't remember name. Even if don't go for fireworks, it is great. Good small bites and drinks.  The kids can get a little loud at times though if they have parents who don't have any sense!  Also, if you can afford it, don't get studio.  Very small.  One bedroom has two baths which is great.


----------



## DoryDorito

Can somebody tell me the likelihood of getting the week of Jan 18th at the 7 month window? Right now I'm booked at our home resort of AKV, and I'm still new to DVC. If this post is against TOU, feel free to take it down. 

Jenny


----------



## bpmorley

cedricandsophie said:


> Don't miss the bar at the top of Bay Lake...can't remember name. Even if don't go for fireworks, it is great. Good small bites and drinks.  The kids can get a little loud at times though if they have parents who don't have any sense!  Also, if you can afford it, don't get studio.  Very small.  One bedroom has two baths which is great.


Top of the World Lounge


----------



## bpmorley

kristinebarboza said:


> i will be staying at blt in sept for 8 nights with a lake view for the first time
> what rooms & floor is good to stay on
> are there rooms on the floor where the bridge connects to the main hotel



I avoid the 4th floor center.  that's where the ugly drain is.  The 5th floor has the bridge.


----------



## MikeRa

bpmorley said:


> Top of the World Lounge


Will definitely try to visit it next week, when I am at BLT


----------



## Ksp

disneypoor said:


> We will be there in May too. Our "baby" is graduating from high school, so we are celebrating at Disney World.


Congratulations, and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Torgue

Hello fellow BLT owners! We are staying in a Studio with a lake view for the first time and I was hoping to get some room request info. Best view, best access, etc... Just looking for any tips from the experts! Thanks !


----------



## MikeRa

MikeRa said:


> Will definitely try to visit it next week, when I am at BLT


Already twice been at Top of The World, and it's only my 2nd day at Bay Lake Tower (12th Floor, Bay Lake view)


----------



## MikeRa

Torgue said:


> Hello fellow BLT owners! We are staying in a Studio with a lake view for the first time and I was hoping to get some room request info. Best view, best access, etc... Just looking for any tips from the experts! Thanks !


The best views are on the upper floors.  You can see the activity at night that is on Bay Lake.


----------



## Luv2PixieDust

Just closed on our DVC purchase for BLT!  Soooo excited and can't wait for our first trip!  We have an autistic son, and being able to quickly move from MK to the hotel when needed is such a blessing. Yeah!


----------



## Trooper8286

Luv2PixieDust said:


> Just closed on our DVC purchase for BLT!  Soooo excited and can't wait for our first trip!  We have an autistic son, and being able to quickly move from MK to the hotel when needed is such a blessing. Yeah!




That walk is one of my favorite things......somehow, someway, you sort of feel like MK is your own private park (that you SHARE with 60 gazillion other people).  Even after Wishes, and you are beat.....it is still a pleasant walk.


----------



## wildforgoofy

Count us in! We just closed on our BLT contract, and are so excited to be calling BLT our home! After kicking the tires on DVC for last 10 years we finally found the right time and home that's perfect for us. Better late then never I say.


----------



## bbn1122

wildforgoofy said:


> Count us in! We just closed on our BLT contract, and are so excited to be calling BLT our home! After kicking the tires on DVC for last 10 years we finally found the right time and home that's perfect for us. Better late then never I say.



Congratulations .....welcome to the club!  We have only been BLT owners since 2010 and really love the resort.

We have stayed there twice and love the location and all the amenities.  BLT/CR complex is fantastic, So much at your finger tips.

Good luck!


----------



## wildforgoofy

bbn1122 said:


> Congratulations .....welcome to the club!  We have only been BLT owners since 2010 and really love the resort.  We have stayed there twice and love the location and all the amenities.  BLT/CR complex is fantastic, So much at your finger tips.  Good luck!



Thank you! I can't wait to stay there. We've always stayed at the CR, it'll be fun owning right next to the resort we love!


----------



## keh422

We have owned at BLT since 2010, and we finally got to stay there last year for the first time.  Even though I adore AKL, where we stayed before that, I absolutely fell in love with BLT.  That smell when you walk into the lobby is just about the best thing ever!  With three kids and a double stroller, the easy access that BLT provides is just perfect for us.  I cannot WAIT to go back in Dec and next May!!


----------



## Jennasis

rescuetink said:


> Ok, so whatever it's called, what is it??



They are the little 1-2 man speed boats you can rent at the marina to drive around the lake.  I use the term "speed" loosely hehehe...they aren't particularly fast.


----------



## mrsmouse1960

Congratulations to the newbies!  We joined BLT in 2008 with 180 and in less than 4 months later added another 100 at the same location.  We love it there and it is so darn convenient.  It almost makes us not to want to stay anywhere else.  Although we have had trouble getting in even though it is hour Home, we also like the Boardwalk very much.  Currently counting down to our April 2015 trip.


----------



## wildforgoofy

keh422 said:


> We have owned at BLT since 2010, and we finally got to stay there last year for the first time.  Even though I adore AKL, where we stayed before that, I absolutely fell in love with BLT.  That smell when you walk into the lobby is just about the best thing ever!  With three kids and a double stroller, the easy access that BLT provides is just perfect for us.  I cannot WAIT to go back in Dec and next May!!



Last time we stayed at CR I met the nicest person at the pool. She insisted we take our kids into the pool at BLT to try it out. It was one of her home resorts, and she was so proud of it she had to show it off. The kids loved the water slide, and I loved how the resort wrapped around the pool making it feel so secluded and private. I knew if I ever had the chance to buy DVC it would be at BLT. When I left we exchanged numbers and talked for a couple of weeks then stopped. 
Now 3 years later after closing on our BLT contract her name popped into my head.  I sent her a text wondering if the number was still her and it was! She was shocked I still had her number, and thrilled that we are now owners together. I'm happy to have met my New Jersey friend on that vacation, soon we'll be sitting pool side together again.


----------



## DenLo

wildforgoofy said:


> Last time we stayed at CR I met the nicest person at the pool. She insisted we take our kids into the pool at BLT to try it out. It was one of her home resorts, and she was so proud of it she had to show it off. The kids loved the water slide, and I loved how the resort wrapped around the pool making it feel so secluded and private. I knew if I ever had the chance to buy DVC it would be at BLT. When I left we exchanged numbers and talked for a couple of weeks then stopped.
> Now 3 years later after closing on our BLT contract her name popped into my head.  I sent her a text wondering if the number was still her and it was! She was shocked I still had her number, and thrilled that we are now owners together. I'm happy to have met my New Jersey friend on that vacation, soon we'll be sitting pool side together again.



Wonderful story and welcome home.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildforgoofy said:


> Last time we stayed at CR I met the nicest person at the pool. She insisted we take our kids into the pool at BLT to try it out. It was one of her home resorts, and she was so proud of it she had to show it off. The kids loved the water slide, and I loved how the resort wrapped around the pool making it feel so secluded and private. I knew if I ever had the chance to buy DVC it would be at BLT. When I left we exchanged numbers and talked for a couple of weeks then stopped.
> Now 3 years later after closing on our BLT contract her name popped into my head.  I sent her a text wondering if the number was still her and it was! She was shocked I still had her number, and thrilled that we are now owners together. I'm happy to have met my New Jersey friend on that vacation, soon we'll be sitting pool side together again.





DenLo said:


> Wonderful story and welcome home.




I agree!


----------



## Disney-Kim

I have an odd question...does anyone with a fear of heights have a problem with the walkway from the Contemporary to the BLT??

I have issues so thought I would ask....its hard for me to tell in pics if it will bother me

is there a way to walk on the main floor to each building?


----------



## disneynutz

Disney-Kim said:


> I have an odd question...does anyone with a fear of heights have a problem with the walkway from the Contemporary to the BLT??
> 
> I have issues so thought I would ask....its hard for me to tell in pics if it will bother me
> 
> is there a way to walk on the main floor to each building?



Yes you can take a sidewalk from one to the other.

Will staying in a high-rise bother you? The lower floors aren't worth the points IMO.

 Bill


----------



## Dasha Hermosilla

Disney-Kim said:


> I have an odd question...does anyone with a fear of heights have a problem with the walkway from the Contemporary to the BLT??
> 
> I have issues so thought I would ask....its hard for me to tell in pics if it will bother me
> 
> is there a way to walk on the main floor to each building?



It's not too high up (4/5 floors) and the side wall is rather high.


----------



## DizBub

Disney-Kim said:


> I have an odd question...does anyone with a fear of heights have a problem with the walkway from the Contemporary to the BLT??
> 
> I have issues so thought I would ask....its hard for me to tell in pics if it will bother me
> 
> is there a way to walk on the main floor to each building?



I have a fear of heights but BLT doesn't bother me at all.  The skybridge is on the 5th floor and feel very secure using it.


----------



## Disney-Kim

thanks for the quick replies. I wouldn't like a really like a high floor 
We want to stay here if we can't get GF at 7 months, want to be on the monorail if possible


----------



## genmasjoy

DH and I are going to BLT next month after a Disney Dream cruise.  Haven't stayed there in two years because we have to save points as we only own 50 there and 210 at OKW.  We love it, especially the convenience to Magic Kingdom and being on the monorail.  This time we are going to take the boat over to Fort Wilderness for the Hoop de Doo - haven't done that in many years.  Also going to Chef Mickey's for dinner.  I'm also looking forward to the Top of the World Lounge to view the fireworks.  Can't wait!


----------



## Plucker001

Disney-Kim said:


> I have an odd question...does anyone with a fear of heights have a problem with the walkway from the Contemporary to the BLT??  I have issues so thought I would ask....its hard for me to tell in pics if it will bother me  is there a way to walk on the main floor to each building?



I too have a fear of heights and the walkway doesn't bother me at all. The roof at TOTWL on the other hand scares me. When we go up for fireworks I always stay in the back by the benches.


----------



## RipperSB

Just found this thread...

Still fairly new as we joined DVC, with 200 points, in Feb 2013 after our DS & DDIL (who are also BLT DVC owners) planned a family holiday trip for New Year's 2012-13.  Since then we have returned for MVMCP and Epcot Flower & Garden and have MNSSHP and a resort stay/cruise/resort stay trip booked (although for that one we are staying at BWV and OKW - partly to stretch our available points and to see how those other resorts compare) as well.  We love BLT for it's amenities, monorail access and location, location, location!


----------



## chitwndan

I had previously posted on the purchasing DVC section about passing ROFR, but didn't want to post here until I knew we were set and the deed was recorded.

Well the deed was just recorded. And I'm your new neighbor!

Sorry about the smell, and the reduction in property value my ownership brings with it. 

We are so excited, and have already planned our 1st trip in June despite not having the member number to actually reserve the rooms yet.

So now that I'm done researching the prices and scouring the resale websites, I found the official DVC member website, which I'll need my member ID to log into.

Any other resources I should be aware of to help me book, plan, and manage my trip.

I think I know all the standard sites for tips and discounts on booking a vacation the old fashioned way I just mean DVC specific.

Thanks, and look forward to seeing you at the pool.


----------



## Jennasis

chitwndan said:
			
		

> I had previously posted on the purchasing DVC section about passing ROFR, but didn't want to post here until I knew we were set and the deed was recorded.
> 
> Well the deed was just recorded. And I'm your new neighbor!
> 
> Sorry about the smell, and the reduction in property value my ownership brings with it.
> 
> We are so excited, and have already planned our 1st trip in June despite not having the member number to actually reserve the rooms yet.
> 
> So now that I'm done researching the prices and scouring the resale websites, I found the official DVC member website, which I'll need my member ID to log into.
> 
> Any other resources I should be aware of to help me book, plan, and manage my trip.
> 
> I think I know all the standard sites for tips and discounts on booking a vacation the old fashioned way I just mean DVC specific.
> 
> Thanks, and look forward to seeing you at the pool.



Welcome home! There is a great DVC members group on FB. It's called Disney Vacation Club: Welcome Home.

Lots of great phone apps too...I like DVC Calculator.

Don't forget Owners Locker.


----------



## chitwndan

Thanks a lot I appreciate it. Yeah that owners locker sounds pretty cool, and I will down load that app.


----------



## Disney-Kim

Plucker001 said:


> I too have a fear of heights and the walkway doesn't bother me at all. The roof at TOTWL on the other hand scares me. When we go up for fireworks I always stay in the back by the benches.



thank you good to hear. I have seen pics of the TOTWL and will be no where outside. lol


----------



## bbn1122

Disney-Kim said:


> thank you good to hear. I have seen pics of the TOTWL and will be no where outside. lol



The wall of the outside area of the TOWL is very high and there is  a large area to watch the fireworks without being close to the wall.

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## chitwndan

Are there any requests you put in when booking a room? We just booked out 1st trip with our nieces in a 1 BR MK view room. I was thinking of requesting a non-smoking highh floor.

Would you agree? We have no special needs and are just looking for a magical time. 

On a 2nd note. I understand these need to be requested by phone, correct?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## brettcw23

chitwndan said:


> Are there any requests you put in when booking a room? We just booked out 1st trip with our nieces in a 1 BR MK view room. I was thinking of requesting a non-smoking highh floor.
> 
> Would you agree? We have no special needs and are just looking for a magical time.
> 
> On a 2nd note. I understand these need to be requested by phone, correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


I think they only have designated smoking areas outside. The resort itself should be smoke free.

Room requests can be made when you do online check-in, which should be 60 day before arrival.


----------



## vek239

Do you know what special request options you're given when you do online check-in?  And is the north or south tower best?  We have a lake view.


----------



## sleepydog25

chitwndan said:


> Are there any requests you put in when booking a room? We just booked out 1st trip with our nieces in a 1 BR MK view room. I was thinking of requesting a non-smoking highh floor.
> 
> Would you agree? We have no special needs and are just looking for a magical time.
> 
> On a 2nd note. I understand these need to be requested by phone, correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


You can make a room request at any time by phone, or you can wait to do so when you check in online.  If you change your mind, you can always call and make a new request.  The important thing to remember is that requests are just that--sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you don't.  We just got back from BLT yesterday (loved it), and our request was for the 16th floor, lake view.  We "only" got the 11th floor, but it had an exceptional view of the pool and the lake.  I consider that request a success.  On the other hand, last summer at VWL (our home resort), we requested a room overlooking the Hidden Springs pool/courtyard area and it we were nowhere near there, even though it was our wedding trip and despite the fact we were wed on the 4th floor of the main Lodge!  Go figure.  

As for our actual stay at BLT, it was our second time and as I said before, we loved it.  You simply can't beat the convenience BLT provides.  The customer service while there was also exemplary.  Easy access to the TotWL for Wishes is a bonus, as was being able to view EWP from the balcony.  I'm sure we'll stay at BLT again in the future.


----------



## DenLo

chitwndan said:


> Are there any requests you put in when booking a room? We just booked out 1st trip with our nieces in a 1 BR MK view room. I was thinking of requesting a non-smoking highh floor.
> 
> Would you agree? We have no special needs and are just looking for a magical time.
> 
> On a 2nd note. I understand these need to be requested by phone, correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan



I would ask for room ending in 20 (XX20) and a high floor.  The 1BR villas ending in 20 have a more direct view of MK.  You can email your request to MS via the member website under contact us at the bottom of front page, just provide your reservation number to your request.  See the photos of room 8020 (10th floor) in the following link.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39432865&postcount=1368

All DVC rooms are nonsmoking, including the balconies.



> Disney Resort Hotels - Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> All Disney Resort hotels at Walt Disney World Resort are smoke-free environments. Smoking is not permitted in hotel rooms. Smoking is allowed in the designated outdoor smoking locations of each Disney Resort hotel. Guests can request location information upon check-in.
> 
> If you have questions about our smoking policy or wish to locate the nearest designated smoking area, please ask a Disney Cast Member.


----------



## culli

This place is growing on me, was my least favorite not that long ago.  Now the quiet atmosphere, amenities, beautiful lake view and room layout has it moving up my list quickly!


----------



## betsywdw

Wanted to join in!  We closed on our BLT contract in February!  Happy to be part of this group


----------



## bbn1122

betsywdw said:


> Wanted to join in!  We closed on our BLT contract in February!  Happy to be part of this group



Welcome Home!

We own at BLT too.....we love it!

We have been there twice 2 bedroom 8th floor north side with a great view of the lake and Space Mountain.

Last trip we had a 1bedroom with my sister in the connecting studio.  We were on the 16th floor...great view!!!!


----------



## gracerussell

Glad to have found this thread! We are new BLT owners/DVCers. Looking forward to our first stay beginning 11-29!


----------



## bpmorley

gracerussell said:


> Glad to have found this thread! We are new BLT owners/DVCers. Looking forward to our first stay beginning 11-29!



Congratulations!!!  welcome home.  We will be there, when you arrive.


----------



## rescuetink

We're so excited to be coming Home to our actual Home resort in October!!  I was concerned with coming to BLT with my DS (10) and DD (7) as I thought BLT was more adult oriented, however I've been convinced that the kids will love it!!

I'm curious, I know there are probably things to see and do at BLT that you wouldn't know about unless someone told you....

Soooooooooooooooooo......... I'm wondering what they are??


----------



## sleepydog25

rescuetink said:


> We're so excited to be coming Home to our actual Home resort in October!!  I was concerned with coming to BLT with my DS (10) and DD (7) as I thought BLT was more adult oriented, however I've been convinced that the kids will love it!!
> 
> I'm curious, I know there are probably things to see and do at BLT that you wouldn't know about unless someone told you....
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooo......... I'm wondering what they are??


Not so sure these things are unknown, but they're not usually trumpeted, either:
1)  Lots of kids activities at the pool, and a place for adult libations, as well
2)  "Running" path.  I put quotes around running because it's not for serious running, but if you hang a left out of BLT doors, that starts the path.  You run between BLT and the main CR building, then cut between the main CR building and the rooms in the outer wings.  That sidewalk will carry you around the outer wings and then back to the main pool area and boat dock.  At that point, veer right and you'll notice a small running trail sign.  Just follow that sidewalk and it will lead you around BLT and back to where you started.  I'd guess it's right at 2/3 of a mile or so for one loop.
3)  Ping pong, shuffleboard, and corn hole games available outside of BLT pool in the tree-lined courtyard.
4)  You can get a fairly good latte at the coffee shop in the main CR building
5)  Workout room in CR main building, but it's not manned until 7 a.m., so the changing rooms/bathrooms won't be available until after that.

Enjoy your stay there!


----------



## Bolebrothers

rescuetink said:


> We're so excited to be coming Home to our actual Home resort in October!!  I was concerned with coming to BLT with my DS (10) and DD (7) as I thought BLT was more adult oriented, however I've been convinced that the kids will love it!!
> 
> I'm curious, I know there are probably things to see and do at BLT that you wouldn't know about unless someone told you....
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooo......... I'm wondering what they are??



Hi there, we also own at BLT and have stayed many times, it is our favourite by a mile so far. You are going to have a wonderful time!

Well, it is no big secret, but people do not take the time to:

The monorail is often mentioned as a ride in it self, and it is, fun for all ages but can be crowded, soooo.........
Instead we utilize the small boats that crisscross the lakes. 
We, as an example, take the monorail to the Polynesian for a visit there, (Our first WDW love) then use the boat from there to VGF/GF, visit, stroll around, and then jumps on the boat again for the Magic Kingdom. 
We then skip straight to the boat for BLT, and there change to the boat for Wilderness lodge and on to the campsite at Fort Wilderness. 
Visiting the resorts at each stop. It is great fun, my kids love it, and you can spend at least half a day on this. Plan a lunch in there somewhere and "Bob's your uncle".
Last year we even saw a couple of Alligators in the lake, I bet you wouldn't spot those from the monorail


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Just put in an offer so hopefully soon I can call myself an owner!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bpmorley

Holly Quinlan said:


> Just put in an offer so hopefully soon I can call myself an owner!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Good Luck, I'll say Welcome Home when it comes thru


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hello Folks, 

I am reading through the 100s of pages the best I can. Please bare with me if I am asking questions that have already been answered.

I am considering purchasing points for BLT... the location is a big deal for us (as well as the themeing), we are members of the 501st and beyond this resort only the BWV and BCV are ideal, and we didn't like BWV when we saw them. (As 501st members we need easy access to DHS to march in the SWW parades.) It is just the two of us so we don't need a huge suite, however room for our costumes is a BIGGIE!

1st question: Are BLT purchases for new members still available?

2nd question: Has anyone here played the mix and match game where you have two home resorts but mainly used them for BLT? Is this possible. Example, I buy 100 points at BLT and 100 points at BCV, both could be considered my home resort correct, but will I have issues using all my points to reserve 11 months in advance if I want a long stay or will I have to wait till 7 months in advance to use all my points?

#3rd question: If I was to buy some of my points through Disney and some of the points through a resale how does mixing the points work? besides not being able to used them outside DVC resorts is there any other disadvantages? In addition which re-sellers do you recommend, and which should I stay away from at all costs?!

 Thank you for your help in advance....   this is a scary thought for me, purchasing DVC, but with us basically taking yearly trips to WDW, it's starting to seem stupid not to consider it!


----------



## disneynutz

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am reading through the 100s of pages the best I can. Please bare with me if I am asking questions that have already been answered.
> 
> I am considering purchasing points for BLT... the location is a big deal for us (as well as the themeing), we are members of the 501st and beyond this resort only the BWV and BCV are ideal, and we didn't like BWV when we saw them. (As 501st members we need easy access to DHS to march in the SWW parades.) It is just the two of us so we don't need a huge suite, however room for our costumes is a BIGGIE!
> 
> 1st question: are BLT purchases for new members still available?
> 
> 2nd question: has anyone here played the mix and match game where you have two home resorts but mainly used them for BLT? Is this possible. Example, I buy 100 points at BLT and 100 points at BCV, both could be considered my home resort correct, but will I have issues using all my points to reserve 11 months in advance if I want a long stay or will I have to wait till 7 months in advance to use all my points?
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance....   this is a scary thought for me, purchasing DVC, but with us basically taking yearly trips to WDW, it's starting to seem stupid not to consider it!



In your case I suggest that you stay at BLT before buying to see if you really love the place. You can rent a reservation from a member to save some money.

We bought BLT without staying there first and it is our least favorite. IMO walking distance to the MK is the only thing that we like. Don't really care for the theming, not Disney like at all, the rooms look worn, the views overrated, and we feel like we are staying off property.

Others love the place so you need to try it out.

 Bill


----------



## The Sunrise Student

disneynutz said:


> In your case I suggest that you stay at BLT before buying to see if you really love the place. You can rent a reservation from a member to save some money.
> 
> We bought BLT without staying there first and it is our least favorite. IMO walking distance to the MK is the only thing that we like. Don't really care for the theming, not Disney like at all, the rooms look worn, the views overrated, and we feel like we are staying off property.
> 
> Others love the place so you need to try it out.
> 
> Bill



That is an interesting notion to rent points and stay at BLT, how would one go about renting points for a stay?


----------



## disneynutz

The Sunrise Student said:


> That is an interesting notion to rent points and stay at BLT, how would one go about renting points for a stay?



There is a rent trade forum here on the DIS with info on the renting process, to see it you need to be logged in.

 Bill


----------



## The Sunrise Student

disneynutz said:


> There is a rent trade forum here on the DIS with info on the renting process, to see it you need to be logged in.
> 
> Bill



Logged in to the DISboards, or that systems?! I am always logged into DISboards


----------



## mickeyplanner

We are happy BLT owners.
I am looking for advice on booking a large party 12 of us for September 2015 at BLT.  I don't have enough points to cover all our days.  Does anyone have any experience on paying cash from Disney for the extra points? How much are the extra points for this one time trip?  Can I do that at the 11 month window?

Thank you!


----------



## randomiam79

We bought 200 points back before BLT opened but I'm just now joining this group. We love BLT it is our favorite resort even when not visiting the parks we often stay there. We like the pool, community hall, electric water pageant and easy access to everything on the monorail and boats.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The Sunrise Student said:


> Logged in to the DISboards, or that systems?! I am always logged into DISboards



Dis boards.  It's located just below the DVC trip report board.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeyplanner said:


> We are happy BLT owners. I am looking for advice on booking a large party 12 of us for September 2015 at BLT.  I don't have enough points to cover all our days.  Does anyone have any experience on paying cash from Disney for the extra points? How much are the extra points for this one time trip?  Can I do that at the 11 month window?  Thank you!



DVC rents up to 24 points per UY at $15/pt and only at 7 months out.  I'd guess you need more than that so you could look for a transfer from another owner or see about paying cash for some nights but that will be speedy and no guarantee it would even be available for that.  The point transfer is probably the best option.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Thanks KAT4DISNEY


----------



## mickeyplanner

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DVC rents up to 24 points per UY at $15/pt and only at 7 months out.  I'd guess you need more than that so you could look for a transfer from another owner or see about paying cash for some nights but that will be speedy and no guarantee it would even be available for that.  The point transfer is probably the best option.



24 points per UY at $15/pt and only at 7 months out?  You are right that won't really work best for us.  UGH!!!

Any tips on a point transfer?  I have no experience with that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeyplanner said:


> 24 points per UY at $15/pt and only at 7 months out?  You are right that won't really work best for us.  UGH!!!
> 
> Any tips on a point transfer?  I have no experience with that.



You can find transfers on the rent/trade board.  If you go that route you can control the entire reservation and combine the points with yours.  You'll need BLT points and you'll need them 11 months out and to be valid to be used for the time of your stay.  If they are not the same UY as yours then you won't see them online and will need to call in to do the reservation.  That might also happen even if it's the same UY but sometimes they are able to be seen by you if everything matches up.  Keep in mind that transferred points can be banked but they cannot be borrowed so you need to be certain you are getting something you can use for the correct time.  There are a few ins and outs to consider with a transfer so you might want to do a search on the boards or start a thread about it to get some tips. 

Or you could rent a reservation for whatever amount of nights you don't have enough of your own points for and then the reservations could be linked so you stay in the same GV.  One more option is you could inquire with David's to find an owner with the BLT points you need to rent.


----------



## sleepydog25

The Sunrise Student said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am reading through the 100s of pages the best I can. Please bare with me if I am asking questions that have already been answered.
> 
> I am considering purchasing points for BLT... the location is a big deal for us (as well as the themeing), we are members of the 501st and beyond this resort only the BWV and BCV are ideal, and we didn't like BWV when we saw them. (As 501st members we need easy access to DHS to march in the SWW parades.) It is just the two of us so we don't need a huge suite, however room for our costumes is a BIGGIE!
> 
> 1st question: Are BLT purchases for new members still available? Yes, but contracts are limited since those essentially are the ones Disney acquired through ROFR.  We spent a few months waiting for a specific UY and small contract for VWL with Disney, but it did come through.
> 
> 2nd question: Has anyone here played the mix and match game where you have two home resorts but mainly used them for BLT? Is this possible. Example, I buy 100 points at BLT and 100 points at BCV, both could be considered my home resort correct, but will I have issues using all my points to reserve 11 months in advance if I want a long stay or will I have to wait till 7 months in advance to use all my points?  You can buy points at two or more different resorts, but as you questioned in your last sentence, you will have to wait to use all your points come the 7-month point.  Using your example, if you own 100 points at both BLT and BCV, and you want to book BLT for the first week of December, then at 11 months you can make a reservation there but only using your 100 BLT points.  The BCV points won't come into play until your 7-month point.  While both are considered your home resorts, you can only book them  separately 11 months out.
> 
> #3rd question: If I was to buy some of my points through Disney and some of the points through a resale how does mixing the points work? besides not being able to used them outside DVC resorts is there any other disadvantages? In addition which re-sellers do you recommend, and which should I stay away from at all costs?! The points are the same.  There are no other disadvantages than the current limitations, and as most will tell you on here, using points to book outside DVC or for DCL doesn't give you the best value, anyway.  As for re-sellers, I've only had experience with one--The Timeshare Store--and they were excellent.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance....  this is a scary thought for me, purchasing DVC, but with us basically taking yearly trips to WDW, it's starting to seem stupid not to consider it!


Hope these tips help.  I'm sure others can give you more detailed thoughts if you wish.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thank you, sounds like a better do my homework before our 11th window opens in a couple of weeks.  Seems like Dave might be the cheaper option and less hassle?



KAT4DISNEY said:


> You can find transfers on the rent/trade board.  If you go that route you can control the entire reservation and combine the points with yours.  You'll need BLT points and you'll need them 11 months out and to be valid to be used for the time of your stay.  If they are not the same UY as yours then you won't see them online and will need to call in to do the reservation.  That might also happen even if it's the same UY but sometimes they are able to be seen by you if everything matches up.  Keep in mind that transferred points can be banked but they cannot be borrowed so you need to be certain you are getting something you can use for the correct time.  There are a few ins and outs to consider with a transfer so you might want to do a search on the boards or start a thread about it to get some tips.
> 
> Or you could rent a reservation for whatever amount of nights you don't have enough of your own points for and then the reservations could be linked so you stay in the same GV.  One more option is you could inquire with David's to find an owner with the BLT points you need to rent.


----------



## jhammond3966

What groceries do you order for your stays at BLT?  And from where?  Has anyone ordered from Amazon Pantry?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeyplanner said:


> Thank you, sounds like a better do my homework before our 11th window opens in a couple of weeks.  Seems like Dave might be the cheaper option and less hassle?



It won't be cheaper but maybe less hassle - hard to say.  A problem there can be that he doesn't have people who have turned points over for him to rent but if he does I understand it can be quick and easy.  I'd probably peruse the rental board too and get an idea of what is being offered by some owners.


----------



## mickeyplanner

Thank you for all the advice, we are getting ready to book our trip on Sunday.  I can't remember off hand, what time can I try to make a reservation online at 11 months out?  Midnight?


----------



## disneynutz

mickeyplanner said:


> Thank you for all the advice, we are getting ready to book our trip on Sunday.  I can't remember off hand, what time can I try to make a reservation online at 11 months out?  Midnight?



8AM Eastern.

 Bill


----------



## mickeyplanner

disneynutz said:


> 8AM Eastern.
> 
> Bill



Thank you, glad I won't have to stay up late to make a reservation.


----------



## bpmorley

Anyone going to be there Nov 27 - Dec 2?


----------



## Nutty4Disney

We just purchased points at BLT. We already own at AKV, but stayed at BLT in 2012 and loved it. We didn't expect to even like it, but it was amazing. Booked a Lake View and got an obstructed Park View. It was great. Only bought a limited number of points so we can stay here every other year. We have a split stay planned for before and after the member cruise in August 2015.


----------



## mrsmouse1960

Congratulations!  The convenience to MK is exceptional and we absolutely love it.


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Passed ROFR today!  Hopefully closing will go smoothly


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Hi all! So excited to be staying at BLT for part of our first stay as DVC members- I have a quick question for you- how long is the walk from BLT to MK? Is it an easy walk? I am trying to decide if we should bring a stroller for our 6 yr old- originally we weren't planning on it since she hasn't used one in forever but now with the extra walking to and from BLT-MK I am second guessing myself. Is it a pain at night to walk with tired little ones or is it over before you know it?

What else should I know?  I heard it can take a long time using the monorail to EP- do you just plan on it taking extra time?  If I wanted to make rope drop at EP and take the monorail when should I leave the room?

What are the stops on the monorail each way?

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## disneynutz

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi all! So excited to be staying at BLT for part of our first stay as DVC members- I have a quick question for you- how long is the walk from BLT to MK? Is it an easy walk? I am trying to decide if we should bring a stroller for our 6 yr old- originally we weren't planning on it since she hasn't used one in forever but now with the extra walking to and from BLT-MK I am second guessing myself. Is it a pain at night to walk with tired little ones or is it over before you know it?
> 
> What else should I know?  I heard it can take a long time using the monorail to EP- do you just plan on it taking extra time?  If I wanted to make rope drop at EP and take the monorail when should I leave the room?
> 
> What are the stops on the monorail each way?
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



IMO the walk is one of the only reason for us to stay at BLT, it's about 15 minutes.

To get to the Epcot monorail, get off at the next stop, TTC. Go down the ramps and back up the ramps to the Epcot monorail. I would plan on at least a 30 minute ride.

 Bill


----------



## MountainMouse

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Hi all! So excited to be staying at BLT for part of our first stay as DVC members- I have a quick question for you- how long is the walk from BLT to MK? Is it an easy walk? I am trying to decide if we should bring a stroller for our 6 yr old- originally we weren't planning on it since she hasn't used one in forever but now with the extra walking to and from BLT-MK I am second guessing myself. Is it a pain at night to walk with tired little ones or is it over before you know it?  What else should I know?  I heard it can take a long time using the monorail to EP- do you just plan on it taking extra time?  If I wanted to make rope drop at EP and take the monorail when should I leave the room?  What are the stops on the monorail each way?  THANK YOU!!!



If you don't need a stroller around the MK, it's not worth it just for the trip from BLT to MK. That walk is no where near the amount you'll do during the day at the park.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Thank you!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

New owner! Just checked and our Deed has already been recorded!


----------



## buzzrelly

Holly Quinlan said:


> New owner! Just checked and our Deed has already been recorded!



Congratulations! Welcome Home!


----------



## MountainMouse

Anyone have any recommendations on the room requests I should submit?  Will be making our first stay next year in a standard view studio and then later in a standard view 1BR. Ideally we'd like convenient to the pool. Anyone have opinions on ground level rooms?  We stayed ground level in the garden villas at CR and liked it.  Didn't leave the door open for fear of critters making their way in.


----------



## jstarcze

Holly Quinlan said:


> New owner! Just checked and our Deed has already been recorded!



Welcome Home and Congratulations from Mickey,  Goofy,  & Me!


----------



## Bolebrothers

MountainMouse said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on the room requests I should submit?  Will be making our first stay next year in a standard view studio and then later in a standard view 1BR. Ideally we'd like convenient to the pool. Anyone have opinions on ground level rooms?  We stayed ground level in the garden villas at CR and liked it.  Didn't leave the door open for fear of critters making their way in.



Hi , one of the benefits (to us) of BLT is that it goes up and are not spread out...
So for us, a High floor will always be the one to go for. You say you have a standard view room, so no floor above 5th for you . We have always said that a standard view room ground floor on the outer bevel of the south Tower, would be kinda nice. facing CR. Other standard rooms on the outside could be above entrance and or facing monorail, and not ideal..
So it all depends, I would ask for North tower outside 5th floor. (7510 or 7512 thereabouts) You will see some fireworks and some Castle/Spacemountain from there 
Look at this tread for precise location ov every room and views :  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

I am sure more people will have even more suggestions. What I do know is that if you liked CR, you will love BLT, location... location......
(We are trying something new in a few months and are very nervous about not staying BLT)


----------



## MountainMouse

Bolebrothers said:


> Hi , one of the benefits (to us) of BLT is that it goes up and are not spread out... So for us, a High floor will always be the one to go for. You say you have a standard view room, so no floor above 5th for you . We have always said that a standard view room ground floor on the outer bevel of the south Tower, would be kinda nice. facing CR. Other standard rooms on the outside could be above entrance and or facing monorail, and not ideal.. So it all depends, I would ask for North tower outside 5th floor. (7510 or 7512 thereabouts) You will see some fireworks and some Castle/Spacemountain from there Look at this tread for precise location ov every room and views :  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082  I am sure more people will have even more suggestions. What I do know is that if you liked CR, you will love BLT, location... location...... (We are trying something new in a few months and are very nervous about not staying BLT)



Thank you for the input. BLT was very appealing to us after staying at CR, I will never get tired of the location. I had looked at the map you provided a link for and noticed there were some non-ideal locations with the standard view rooms but we'll take it for the point savings. I'll make my best guess for a room request, but we'll be happy with whatever we get.


----------



## Bolebrothers

MountainMouse said:


> Thank you for the input. BLT was very appealing to us after staying at CR, I will never get tired of the location. I had looked at the map you provided a link for and noticed there were some non-ideal locations with the standard view rooms but we'll take it for the point savings. I'll make my best guess for a room request, but we'll be happy with whatever we get.



We have once had luck requesting a specific number and got it, but II think the consensus is that one should request something more general like North tower,outer side, high floor....
We came to WDW for a first visit in 11' and it was to be a once in a life thing...
Stayed at the Poly and loved that place, but it took one visit to CR to understand what had to be done.... Later that same year I took my DS and flew back to Orlando, from Norway, with the sole purpose to buy DVC at BLT 
It is the best thing we have ever done.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just want to share how much I love your resort We own most of our pts at VWL with a few to allow us time at BWV during Food and Wine for good measure.  But we stayed at BLT back in Feb and fell in love with it!  I got to say, I surpried myself as I am more the woodsy VWL kinda guy, the modern feel of BLT doesnt hit my fancy, but we loved the stay there, and all agreed we would love it again.  So in May, we will be there for 2 weeks.

Sorry, didnt intend on crashing here, just wanted to share my feelings about you folks home


----------



## DVC Mike

We had a great stay at BLT a week ago!



DM_141212_070953_BLT_Dawn by DVC Mike, on Flickr

We loved our view.



Panorama view from our room on the 12th floor of Bay Lake Tower at Disney&#x27;s Contemporary Resort by DVC Mike, on Flickr


----------



## DVC Mike

DVC Mike said:


> We had a great stay at BLT a week ago!
> 
> 
> 
> DM_141212_070953_BLT_Dawn by DVC Mike, on Flickr
> 
> We loved our view.
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama view from our room on the 12th floor of Bay Lake Tower at Disney&#x27;s Contemporary Resort by DVC Mike, on Flickr



I can't believe my post from Dec 2014 is the last post in this thread. I'll be back at BLT in December!


----------



## buzzrelly

We will be going back again next April. We had our first stay there this past April and loved it! I think people underestimate the value of being able to walk back and forth to the MK. It makes such a huge difference in the way we tour the parks and then head out to relax by the pool, or walk back to watch Wishes from the TOTWL.  We are so much more relaxed and less stressed! Love BLT!


----------



## disneynutz

buzzrelly said:


> We will be going back again next April. We had our first stay there this past April and loved it! I think people underestimate the value of being able to walk back and forth to the MK. It makes such a huge difference in the way we tour the parks and then head out to relax by the pool, or walk back to watch Wishes from the TOTWL.  We are so much more relaxed and less stressed! Love BLT!
> 
> View attachment 115050
> 
> View attachment 115049



In your walkway picture, how do you squeeze under the sign to follow the brown path? 

 Bill


----------



## bpmorley

DVC Mike said:


> I can't believe my post from Dec 2014 is the last post in this thread. I'll be back at BLT in December!


I'll be there too, maybe we'll pose for a pic


----------



## buzzrelly

disneynutz said:


> In your walkway picture, how do you squeeze under the sign to follow the brown path?
> 
> Bill



Haha! Just a little bit of Pixie Dust!


----------



## DenLo

I love seeing this each morning when staying at BLT.


----------



## disneynutz

DenLo said:


> I love seeing this each morning when staying at BLT.



The actual view from BLT is much farther away IMO. Here is a photo from another thread:






 Bill


----------



## thptrek

Heading home December 28th for NYE festivities.  Already getting excited


----------



## gracerussell

We are finally staying at BLT for the first time in January. Bought into it nearly 2 years ago, but unexpected surgery for hubby meant that we had to postpone our trip, and BLT was no longer available. We spent a fabulous 2 weeks at VWL, but it's just not our vibe. Beautiful resort, but we like being where the action is. Contemporary is our favorite, so making BLT our home resort was a no brainier. 

Can't wait to stay here!


----------



## spiceycat

you realize that BLT is a lot quieter than CR - but it can be fun.really think you will love it!!!

going in Dec too - I hope - moving so might have to cancel - money problem


----------



## bpmorley

Who's going to be down December 10-14.  We're doing the Christmas party on the 10th.  So the 11th we'll probably be by the pool with some beers.  Anyone joining us?


----------



## Jacobflyer

I am renting points from a member to take my family for the first time in June. Any tips or tricks I should know about staying at BLT?


----------



## Disneychica18

We just bought 200 BLT points with a September use year.  We will be in Disney in December, but we were not able to get BLT this trip.


----------



## Dee77

Has anyone heard about a soft goods refurb scheduled for BLT this Fall?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dee77 said:


> Has anyone heard about a soft goods refurb scheduled for BLT this Fall?



Yes, it was announced at the annual meeting in December.  I believe it is supposed to be completed by mid-October.  They also announced they were doing a soft goods refurb at AKV too which has already started.


----------



## Dee77

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, it was announced at the annual meeting in December.  I believe it is supposed to be completed by mid-October.  They also announced they were doing a soft goods refurb at AKV too which has already started.




Thanks Kathy!

Is there a general rule of thumb for how many years in between refurbs?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dee77 said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> 
> Is there a general rule of thumb for how many years in between refurbs?



They announced that they were going to start doing them at a much quicker interval than they had been but I don't recall what that time was if they said for certain.


----------



## Brave teacher

Any recommendations for room requests for a 1BR Bay Lake view?  Was planning to call MS to add it to my ressie.  I know it's not guaranteed, but I still like to request anyway.


----------



## fitzpa

Any news on the pool refurb?  Any chance it will be done earlier than 3/18?


----------



## fitzpa

Brave teacher said:


> Any recommendations for room requests for a 1BR Bay Lake view?  Was planning to call MS to add it to my ressie.  I know it's not guaranteed, but I still like to request anyway.


Most people ask for outside "C" facing the MK


----------



## supersnoop

fitzpa said:


> Most people ask for outside "C" facing the MK


I don't think any of the "lake view" rooms face MK.  You might get a sideways view from the first room in the north tower.
disboards.com/threads/blt-rooms-and-views-with-picture-links-last-update-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/


----------



## FoodieFriend

I bought BLT as my home resort in '11 & our first stay was Sept '15 & it was awesome! we loved being able to walk to MK. we loved seeing HalloWishes from Top of the World Lounge. There were no problem with monorail or bus transportation. Our only hiccup was trying to get to Wilderness Resort for dinner. I should've done more research! I would've happily tried one of the boats along Bay Lake to get us there. Maybe next time! Very happy with my DVC purchase!


----------



## ChrisNY2

FoodieFriend said:


> I bought BLT as my home resort in '11 & our first stay was Sept '15 & it was awesome! we loved being able to walk to MK. we loved seeing HalloWishes from Top of the World Lounge. There were no problem with monorail or bus transportation. Our only hiccup was trying to get to Wilderness Resort for dinner. I should've done more research! I would've happily tried one of the boats along Bay Lake to get us there. Maybe next time! Very happy with my DVC purchase!



Excellent. Happy you're a fellow BLT owner! And yes, I love the boats to Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness!


----------



## Garbat98

BLT owners - 350 points with an August use year (bought 250 as "that would be more than enough" and then added 100 the next year!!).

Love BLT - especially the option to walk to the MK.  That said last year stayed at AKL Kidani and going back there again this year.  Great to have so many incredible options to choose from.


----------



## bbn1122

We had the north side furthest from the CR walkway.  We had a view of Space Mountain and from Master bedroom you could see the castle.  We watched Wishes from our couch.  It was a Lakeview.  We loved it.


----------



## DenLo

Dee77 said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> 
> Is there a general rule of thumb for how many years in between refurbs?



At the 2015 annual meeting they said the hard good refurb would switch from 24 years to 14 years.  But I cannot remember what the time frame would be more soft goods, but I remember it was to be more frequent too.


----------



## jodybird511

Hello, hello, BLT owners!  Just closed on BLT contract and taking our first trip as owners in May/June, staying at BLT.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Welcome jodybird511!!! You will love love BLT!!! We are going back at Christmas for our 8th trip!!!


----------



## jodybird511

We've actually stayed on a cash reservation before and LOVED it!  Contemporary is our favorite (non-DVC) resort, so we are so happy to be at BLT!


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

We also stayed on two cash reservations before buying. This will be our 6th trip as owners. Where did the time go???


----------



## pirate33

Just returned from a great stay in a 1BR lake view.  The soft goods refurb was a significant improvement.  Also when we were first in the room around 3:00, the housekeeping manager stopped by.  He said he had hoped to inspect the room before we arrived, and I invited him to go ahead and told him I was glad to see he was doing quality control.  He seemed very concerned so I think the complaints one sees online have management's attention.  I had no issues with the housekeeping.  The exterior windows needed cleaning but I suspect Hurricane Matthew had something to do with that, and I saw window cleaner crews out on other areas of the tower.

After three days, there was quite a build up of midges (aka "blind [non-biting] mosquitos") on the ceiling of the patio.  They are harmless but a bit annoying; I noticed the housekeepers getting rid of them when they were cleaning other rooms.  Next time we will take our electric bug zapper with us.  When they get inside they are a bother, and smushing them makes a mess.  This is apparently the season for them.  Not much to be done about this otherwise.

My only complaint is that the pools did not open until 10 am, eliminating the ability to swim morning laps.  Only the smaller circular pool at the main hotel is open 24 hours.  Everything else was really great.


----------



## bpmorley

pirate33 said:


> Just returned from a great stay in a 1BR lake view.  The soft goods refurb was a significant improvement.  Also when we were first in the room around 3:00, the housekeeping manager stopped by.  He said he had hoped to inspect the room before we arrived, and I invited him to go ahead and told him I was glad to see he was doing quality control.  He seemed very concerned so I think the complaints one sees online have management's attention.  I had no issues with the housekeeping.  The exterior windows needed cleaning but I suspect Hurricane Matthew had something to do with that, and I saw window cleaner crews out on other areas of the tower.
> 
> After three days, there was quite a build up of midges (aka "blind [non-biting] mosquitos") on the ceiling of the patio.  They are harmless but a bit annoying; I noticed the housekeepers getting rid of them when they were cleaning other rooms.  Next time we will take our electric bug zapper with us.  When they get inside they are a bother, and smushing them makes a mess.  This is apparently the season for them.  Not much to be done about this otherwise.
> 
> My only complaint is that the pools did not open until 10 am, eliminating the ability to swim morning laps.  Only the smaller circular pool at the main hotel is open 24 hours.  Everything else was really great.



The pool at BLT is the biggest issue we have there.  Not only not opening til 10am, but closing at 10pm.  When we do EMH or MVMCP, we don't get back til 2am.  We figure on sleeping in the next day.  We used to take a late night dip or sit in the hot tub(or not so hot at BLT).  Now we can't anymore.  The resorts with multiple pools always have one to go to.  They say it's for safety reasons.  I don't see their point, when they don't monitor quiet pools at all.


----------



## seelyt2

Brave teacher said:


> Any recommendations for room requests for a 1BR Bay Lake view?  Was planning to call MS to add it to my ressie.  I know it's not guaranteed, but I still like to request anyway.



We stayed a couple of years ago and were in the middle of the inside "C" and had a GREAT view of the lake.  On the map (linked above in a post) we were either in 7527 or 7627. It was nice because we weren't facing the hotel - we were smack dab in the middle of the C and got a straight view of the lake. I figure you can't go wrong with any room number ending in a XX27 or XX21.


----------



## DenLo

bpmorley said:


> The pool at BLT is the biggest issue we have there.  Not only not opening til 10am, but closing at 10pm.  When we do EMH or MVMCP, we don't get back til 2am.  We figure on sleeping in the next day.  We used to take a late night dip or sit in the hot tub(or not so hot at BLT).  Now we can't anymore.  The resorts with multiple pools always have one to go to.  They say it's for safety reasons.  I don't see their point, when they don't monitor quiet pools at all.



Disney and DVC are slowly adding fencing with locks on the gates at all of the pools including the quiet/leisure pools.  It is to keep children out of the pools after the lifeguards leave.  It is my understanding the changes are related to two children drowning in two different Disney Resorts, neither child was using the pool when a lifeguard was present.  The pools were always marked that you swim at your own risk after the lifeguards leave, but that didn't stop the children's deaths nor the lawsuits that followed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DenLo said:


> Disney and DVC are slowly adding fencing with locks on the gates at all of the pools including the quiet/leisure pools.  It is to keep children out of the pools after the lifeguards leave.  It is my understanding the changes are related to two children drowning in two different Disney Resorts, neither child was using the pool when a lifeguard was present.  The pools were always marked that you swim at your own risk after the lifeguards leave, but that didn't stop the children's deaths nor the lawsuits that followed.



I think the "to keep children out after lifeguards leave" is speculation.  Disney has never stated that.  And the drownings - I thought one was during the pool open hours and lifeguard on duty.  The other the parents were there.

When the rumor started about fences I think someone posted that either the state of FL or county had requirements for fences around pools - it's become pretty standard in most states - but Disney had somehow not followed - I'd guess some sort of exception or grandfathering or else "hardship" to get it done to all the pools quickly so a longer timetable.  I suspect either officials said it's time or their lawyers said it was time.


----------



## drusba

In Sep 2013, some months after a 13 year drowned at Pop Century when using the pool in evening hours after lifeguards had left, Disney announced that it would start the process of adding fences or barriers around pools and would close many pools when lifeguards were not present. See http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...20130926_1_walt-disney-world-pools-lifeguards. That process is obviously taking a very long time to complete. There has actually been another drowning since, in 2015, of a three year old who wandered away from his parents and entered the pool at AofA when a lifeguard was present.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

drusba said:


> In Sep 2013, some months after a 13 year drowned at Pop Century when using the pool in evening hours after lifeguards had left, Disney announced that it would start the process of adding fences or barriers around pools and would close many pools when lifeguards were not present. See http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...20130926_1_walt-disney-world-pools-lifeguards. That process is obviously taking a very long time to complete. There has actually been another drowning since, in 2015, of a three year old who wandered away from his parents and entered the pool at AofA when a lifeguard was present.



For some reason I thought the 3YO had family around but maybe I was mixing it up with the incident on DCL.  

So many pools in this country with no lifeguards - I do have a hard time believing that is a liability or no hotels/motels would have pools.


----------



## drusba

What I remember reading about the three year old drowning in 2015 is that his parents were around but just not anywhere near where the child likely entered the pool. It sounded like a sad case of parents probably concentrating on something else and not paying enough attention to where the child was. Having had children and now grandchildren and watched many in parks, I am seldom amazed at how fast and far a small child can wander from the parents who are not paying full attention even for just a little while.

Liability is an issue with pools. Likely, for Disney's change, the drowning of the 13 year old without the lifeguard present was probably just one of several catalysts and I am guessing its liability insurers had a hand in the decision by either threatening exclusions or very high deductibles for pool accidents that occurred when lifeguards were not present and the pools were still open and not gated. As I understand Florida laws and regs, they require nearby barriers or fences for residential pools to prevent access when the resident adults are not present, but rules for public pools, such as those at hotels or resorts, are different, and basically require barriers that prevent access of the public that is not staying at the resort, e.g., as long as the pool is cut off from access by outsiders by such things as walls of the hotel or waterways, like Disney pools generally are, they remain in compliance, but compliance does not prevent liability since without a fence closing off the pool and discouraging access after hours when lifeguards are not present, you can still get liability.


----------



## DenLo

I remember reading that article at the Orlando Sentinel, so maybe I made an assumption that the fenced pools and locked gates were related.  It just seems a likely reason for Disney to begin these changes with the pools.


----------



## larissawbb

Can you see the electrical water pageant from the north side even rooms?


----------



## DenLo

You cannot see much of Seven Seas Lagoon and the Water Pageant does not go far enough into Bay Lake to see from the north side even numbered rooms.  You can hear it but not see it.  You can see it from the elevator lobby, the hallway windows that face the pool and from TOTWL lounge.


----------



## larissawbb

DenLo said:


> You cannot see much of Seven Seas Lagoon and the Water Pageant does not go far enough into Bay Lake to see from the north side even numbered rooms.  You can hear it but not see it.  You can see it from the elevator lobby, the hallway windows that face the pool and from TOTWL lounge.


Thank you! This is exactly the information that I was looking for.


----------



## rescuetink

This page has been quiet for awhile!!  Has anyone noticed many/any changes to the resort recently?  We haven't been there in almost 2 years!!


----------



## mrsmouse1960

We are T-minus 9 days and are so excited to be going back to BLT once again!  We were just reading tonight that there is a new Magical Express stop at BLT.  We read that in the Disney Files that we received in the mail today.  It didn't say when that new stop was added, but that will definitely help with the 6 of us not having to drag our luggage from Contemporary to BLT.  We only did the luggage delivery twice since Magical Express was implemented and it took way too long to get our luggage.  So, now that there is the stop at BLT, we are delighted!


----------



## peabody58

rescuetink said:


> This page has been quiet for awhile!!  Has anyone noticed many/any changes to the resort recently?  We haven't been there in almost 2 years!!



Soft goods update in the rooms.  Love the sheers added to the 1 BR (not the studios).  No more DVD players or iClocks.  We just brought our own DVD player.  Nice check in desk in the lobby.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mrsmouse1960 said:


> We are T-minus 9 days and are so excited to be going back to BLT once again!  We were just reading tonight that there is a new Magical Express stop at BLT.  We read that in the Disney Files that we received in the mail today.  It didn't say when that new stop was added, but that will definitely help with the 6 of us not having to drag our luggage from Contemporary to BLT.  We only did the luggage delivery twice since Magical Express was implemented and it took way too long to get our luggage.  So, now that there is the stop at BLT, we are delighted!


ME dropped us off at BLT when we were there for NYE, it was unexpected and very convenient!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

peabody58 said:


> Soft goods update in the rooms.


Yes! This was all VERY nice during our stay last Aug.


----------



## Shellyred8

I'm joining this group, as our offer on 200 BLT resale points was accepted!!!  Hopefully the rest of the process goes well!  

We have stayed at BLT once and I loved it.  Looking forward to more stays there in the near future!


----------



## DenLo

Shellyred8 said:


> I'm joining this group, as our offer on 200 BLT resale points was accepted!!!  Hopefully the rest of the process goes well!
> 
> We have stayed at BLT once and I loved it.  Looking forward to more stays there in the near future!



Congratulations.  Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## DenLo

peabody58 said:


> Soft goods update in the rooms.  Love the sheers added to the 1 BR (not the studios).  No more DVD players or iClocks.  We just brought our own DVD player.  Nice check in desk in the lobby.



I  am still disappointed that DVC couldn't figure how to add sheers to the studios.  And I am still amazed they added them to the 1 and 2BRs, because that  means the rooms look different from the exterior.  That is something that Disney always wants all the rooms to look the same from the exterior.


----------



## rescuetink

Shellyred8 said:


> I'm joining this group, as our offer on 200 BLT resale points was accepted!!!  Hopefully the rest of the process goes well!
> 
> We have stayed at BLT once and I loved it.  Looking forward to more stays there in the near future!



CONGRATS!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

I put this on another thread but since we're all BLT junkies here lol I thought I'd share....

I saw "resort scented candles" somewhere on a chat and decided to bite the bullet and order one.  I actually ordered it prior to Valentine's Day hoping to surprise hubby (ok....so it really was for me but that was my excuse to buy it teehee)!   Well it took a while to arrive (thinking they are made to order??) and it finally came this past Friday (way beyond Vday...oops)!  I lit it up and was pleasantly surprised to find it does INDEED smell like the lobby!  When hubby came home he said the same thing!    

I ordered it from Columbia Fragrance.   Does anyone else have this candle and love it too?  If I'm honest I have to say when the BLT first opened up (or started using that scent) I didn't care for it.   But after staying there 2X a year I guess it grew on me lol???   Now it brings us back to our "second home"!  

41 days and counting..........can't  wait to smell the real thing!!!


----------



## DenLo

Do they still have the valet parking in the small lot in front of BLT?  I thought it was a waste of good parking space.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

DenLo said:


> Do they still have the valet parking in the small lot in front of BLT?  I thought it was a waste of good parking space.


They did when we were there in Aug.  We hope that disappears as well.


----------



## genmasjoy

HI, we are going to BLT in September; a one bedroom lake view


----------



## mikeymouse1223

We are going to BLT in September as well!  1 Bd standard view.  Any ideas on what I should request for room location?


----------



## rescuetink

I


MrsBlovesDisney said:


> I put this on another thread but since we're all BLT junkies here lol I thought I'd share....
> 
> I saw "resort scented candles" somewhere on a chat and decided to bite the bullet and order one.  I actually ordered it prior to Valentine's Day hoping to surprise hubby (ok....so it really was for me but that was my excuse to buy it teehee)!   Well it took a while to arrive (thinking they are made to order??) and it finally came this past Friday (way beyond Vday...oops)!  I lit it up and was pleasantly surprised to find it does INDEED smell like the lobby!  When hubby came home he said the same thing!
> 
> I ordered it from Columbia Fragrance.   Does anyone else have this candle and love it too?  If I'm honest I have to say when the BLT first opened up (or started using that scent) I didn't care for it.   But after staying there 2X a year I guess it grew on me lol???   Now it brings us back to our "second home"!
> 
> 41 days and counting..........can't  wait to smell the real thing!!!




I looked and didn't see it there!!  Which one did you get??


----------



## charminnie

Hello Everyone! We are proud owners of Bay lake.  We are returning in February and I am torn whether to stay at BLT again or try Grand Floridian or Poly. Has anyone stayed at either one of these? Did you enjoy them or wished you would have stayed at BLT?


----------



## kboo

We are in contract and waiting for the sellers to sign and then to go through ROFR. Literally all done today in a matter of hours! Hope we will be owners by May!


----------



## bumbershoot

MrsBlovesDisney said:


> I lit it up and was pleasantly surprised to find it does INDEED smell like the lobby!



*Pleasantly* surprised?

Ugh.  That smell does not work for me at all.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bumbershoot said:


> *Pleasantly* surprised?
> 
> Ugh.  That smell does not work for me at all.



Me either.  Too long and I think I'd get a headache.  I really like BLT but not the scent in the lobby.  I think people say it's the same as used at GF?  It seems very different to me though.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

I am thinking of splitting my 300 points I want to buy between bay lake and AKV.  I just had a 300 point contract taken by disney that was all for akv, really frustrated to have to start over!  I have always liked the idea of bay lake but decided on AKV because I could get lots points for great price and I know I will love AKV as well!  but, I do see the value in being so close to MK and monorail etc..... so now that I am shopping again, someone gave me this idea and I am considering. 

I am wondering why you all thought it was worth it to buy at bay lake, especially those who are buying recently as the prices are over 100?  It takes more points to stay there, it cost more points to buy there .... so I am interested in everyone's thought process or is it just emotional?  Kinda like me and AKV.. I just would rather own there than SSR... 

Thanks in advance!! KIM


----------



## Spork24

Kim Gillihan said:


> I am thinking of splitting my 300 points I want to buy between bay lake and AKV.  I just had a 300 point contract taken by disney that was all for akv, really frustrated to have to start over!  I have always liked the idea of bay lake but decided on AKV because I could get lots points for great price and I know I will love AKV as well!  but, I do see the value in being so close to MK and monorail etc..... so now that I am shopping again, someone gave me this idea and I am considering.
> 
> I am wondering why you all thought it was worth it to buy at bay lake, especially those who are buying recently as the prices are over 100?  It takes more points to stay there, it cost more points to buy there .... so I am interested in everyone's thought process or is it just emotional?  Kinda like me and AKV.. I just would rather own there than SSR...
> 
> Thanks in advance!! KIM




I bought resale BLT in 2013 at $100 pp
We bought 400 points across 2 contracts.  We bought there for a few reasons. First and foremost Location location location, a 5 min walk to MK can't be beat.  You completely control your arrival and departure to MK without having to rely on any transportation.  I personally really like the futuristic theming of the rooms. I think the overall offerings at the contemporary are fantastic, multiple good sit down options, top of the world lounge for fireworks, marina, etc.

Another thing to consider is the annual  dues cost. Last time I priced it AKL was over $1pp more for annual dues.  To me that removes the advantage to the cheaper purchase price.  I have considered adding some points at other resorts, AKV, VGF, BWV, but we would pretty much always pick BLT if it was available, so that's why we haven't added anywhere else.

I'll be glad to answer any more specific questions about why we love BLT if you have them


----------



## Nie0214

Kim Gillihan said:


> I am thinking of splitting my 300 points I want to buy between bay lake and AKV.  I just had a 300 point contract taken by disney that was all for akv, really frustrated to have to start over!  I have always liked the idea of bay lake but decided on AKV because I could get lots points for great price and I know I will love AKV as well!  but, I do see the value in being so close to MK and monorail etc..... so now that I am shopping again, someone gave me this idea and I am considering.
> 
> I am wondering why you all thought it was worth it to buy at bay lake, especially those who are buying recently as the prices are over 100?  It takes more points to stay there, it cost more points to buy there .... so I am interested in everyone's thought process or is it just emotional?  Kinda like me and AKV.. I just would rather own there than SSR...
> 
> Thanks in advance!! KIM


We passed ROFR and are waiting on closing on BLT. We've stayed at Kidani twice and liked it but after the second time, the novelty wore off a little and the distance seemed long when MK is where we spend a lot of time. We have a 2.5 year old and walking to BLT for midday breaks? And monorail to Epcot? Yes, please! I also love the modern decor and fireworks viewing.

That said, we are definitely going to stay at Ak again at some point (likely for no-park trips) and it is very available at the 7month mark (when compared to BLT anyway), so we didn't feel like we needed home advantage.

You might want to check out my calculator, too, because the dues at AK adds up fast: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nJzcHrrB7HzZ1kjXFLWvcFcnHZ50PIxkEFvvX8ttRVY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nie0214 said:


> You might want to check out my calculator, too, because the dues at AK adds up fast: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nJzcHrrB7HzZ1kjXFLWvcFcnHZ50PIxkEFvvX8ttRVY/edit?usp=sharing



That spreadsheet doesn't address a few things with it's straightline comparison.  With approx a $20/pt difference in purchase price and currently approx a $1 difference in dues it would be 20 years before it would equalize.  But BLT has averaged a slightly higher dues increase vs AKV so that may extend even longer.  If one likes AKV it's going to be quite awhile before the costs get close to BLT plus AKV has lower point requirements.  The standard view at BLT is roughly the equivalent of Savannah view at AKV and it only goes lower for AKV so one could potentially own less points for similar rooms - ie, standard view to standard view.


----------



## Nie0214

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That spreadsheet doesn't address a few things with it's straightline comparison.  With approx a $20/pt difference in purchase price and currently approx a $1 difference in dues it would be 20 years before it would equalize.  But BLT has averaged a slightly higher dues increase vs AKV so that may extend even longer.  If one likes AKV it's going to be quite awhile before the costs get close to BLT plus AKV has lower point requirements.  The standard view at BLT is roughly the equivalent of Savannah view at AKV and it only goes lower for AKV so one could potentially own less points for similar rooms - ie, standard view to standard view.


Yes, it's a very basic spreadsheet with lots of assumptions (paying cash, every resort has the same dues increase, etc.) because I made it for myself when I started narrowing down which resort we wanted to pursue on resale (BLT, AK, SSR being our three contenders and we chose BLT in the end and it wasn't 100% for financial reasons).

Others wanted to play with it, so I shared it. But for people who aren't spreadsheet-nerds, it might help them see that if they plan to own for 10 years, it may not make a difference (or enough of a difference).


----------



## Kim Gillihan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That spreadsheet doesn't address a few things with it's straightline comparison.  With approx a $20/pt difference in purchase price and currently approx a $1 difference in dues it would be 20 years before it would equalize.  But BLT has averaged a slightly higher dues increase vs AKV so that may extend even longer.  If one likes AKV it's going to be quite awhile before the costs get close to BLT plus AKV has lower point requirements.  The standard view at BLT is roughly the equivalent of Savannah view at AKV and it only goes lower for AKV so one could potentially own less points for similar rooms - ie, standard view to standard view.


this is why I chose AKV!  I think I would really like bay lake for all the reasons mentioned but your points made is why I chose to buy 300 at AKV originally.... ugh.. I am so upset I am at this again.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nie0214 said:


> Yes, it's a very basic spreadsheet with lots of assumptions (paying cash, every resort has the same dues increase, etc.) because I made it for myself when I started narrowing down out which resort we wanted to pursue on resale. Others wanted to play with it, so I shared it. But for people who aren't spreadsheet-nerds, it might help them see that if they plan to own for 10 years, it may not make a difference (or enough of a difference).



Oh I've done similar spreadsheets when purchasing but unless one intends to use the points at 7 months and so is just looking at equally sized contracts it also is very important to compare the points required for rooms at each resort too as with DVC that can make a huge difference if just looking at overall cost.  And the % increase doesn't work very well for BLT because the dues were started artificially low IMO.  So while the actual $/pt increase is only slightly more than say AKV the percentage has been even higher for comparison purposes.  Some resorts you can go more simple but others have a lot of important differences to add to the equation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kim Gillihan said:


> this is why I chose AKV!  I think I would really like bay lake for all the reasons mentioned but your points made is why I chose to buy 300 at AKV originally.... ugh.. I am so upset I am at this again.



Where do you really want to stay and I've missed what size villa your average trip will be.  Is it studios? 1BR's or 2BR with the odd GV?  If I understand correctly you'll be traveling in the summer and at Thanksgiving?


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Nie0214 said:


> We passed ROFR and are waiting on closing on BLT. We've stayed at Kidani twice and liked it but after the second time, the novelty wore off a little and the distance seemed long when MK is where we spend a lot of time. We have a 2.5 year old and walking to BLT for midday breaks? And monorail to Epcot? Yes, please! I also love the modern decor and fireworks viewing.
> 
> That said, we are definitely going to stay at Ak again at some point (likely for no-park trips) and it is very available at the 7month mark (when compared to BLT anyway), so we didn't feel like we needed home advantage.
> 
> You might want to check out my calculator, too, because the dues at AK adds up fast: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nJzcHrrB7HzZ1kjXFLWvcFcnHZ50PIxkEFvvX8ttRVY/edit?usp=sharing


Thank you for your reply!  I totally understand those mid day breaks etc.  the location is awesome no doubt!! I just have to figure out if it is worth the extra money ... it will take a long time for the extra mait fees to equal the extra cost for buying bay lake!!  But, I get that your decsion was't financial... I know bay lake is awesome!


----------



## Jennasis

We bought BLT because it's our favorite resort, the dues are lower than most, and it had a longer contract length (at the time of purchase in 2014).  If we were to add-on at this point it would probably be at SSR for the lower purchase price.  We bought resale before the crack down so have full member privileges (the privileges that matter lol)


----------



## Nie0214

Kim Gillihan said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I totally understand those mid day breaks etc.  the location is awesome no doubt!! I just have to figure out if it is worth the extra money ... it will take a long time for the extra mait fees to equal the extra cost for buying bay lake!!  But, I get that your decsion was't financial... I know bay lake is awesome!


I could happily own at AK, too, so I think your original 300 at AK is fine!  The GV there is much more affordable than BLT on points, too.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Where do you really want to stay and I've missed what size villa your average trip will be.  Is it studios? 1BR's or 2BR with the odd GV?  If I understand correctly you'll be traveling in the summer and at Thanksgiving?


Yes, summer and thanksgiving maybe christmas too.. as long as school is out.. spring break.. etc.  My husband wants spacious, so 1 bedroom and up, occasional studio maybe.  His reason for doing this is nicer more spacious accomodations.  I have only ever stayed at POP on property otherwise we have stayed at Bonnet creek and other hotels off site... so any of the DVC will be awesome to me, but I love AK in general, I know I will love it.  we do spend lots of time at MK so I know BLT would be great too.  My son is 9 but we are about to become foster parents, possibly adopt, so we may be adding to our family and we like to take family and friends as well when possible.  thanks for trying to help me!!!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Nie0214 said:


> I could happily own at AK, too, so I think your original 300 at AK is fine!  The GV there is much more affordable than BLT on points, too.


I think they are all awesome and I don't think one could go wrong.... Yes, you can stay at AKV more affordably... thanks so much!


----------



## kboo

Hi Kim! I missed your post about fostering and possibly adopting! Congratulations!! EOE,  Joining because our BLT contract passed ROFR today!

We picked BLT because our kids are small and while I like AK a lot and love the restaurants there, (stayed at AKL long ago), I really didn't like the idea of having to take a bus and fold a stroller any time we planned to leave the resort. We stayed at CR for our first on-property stay back in 2014, and I liked being able to walk to MK for a bit while DH stayed in the room with DD at naptime. Also, it is the only resort where you can easily go to any other resort by going to the bus station at MK (really like visiting other resorts for the food). So, overall, it was convenient and made the most sense for our family, at least right now. Although I liked the idea of a 1BR or larger, i felt like the size of our contract (160) would allow us to take longer trips in a studio or was enough to go studio to 1 BR in alternate years. I didn't want to overbuy at first because what if we didn't totally like it? Also we really love the Boardwalk area, the idea of walking to 2 parks (can you tell we like walking), and are foodies. So the idea of being near Epcot in the fall is also appealing. So maybe when the kids are older we might look at a similar seized contract at BWV or BCV, which would then allow us to bank and stay in 1BR every year but alternating between a MK resort and an EP resort. We'll see ... we are actually renting points at VGF and BCV this summer so all this planning could change dramatically if we love a resort we weren't originally considering.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

kboo said:


> Hi Kim! I missed your post about fostering and possibly adopting! Congratulations!! EOE,  Joining because our BLT contract passed ROFR today!
> 
> We picked BLT because our kids are small and while I like AK a lot and love the restaurants there, (stayed at AKL long ago), I really didn't like the idea of having to take a bus and fold a stroller any time we planned to leave the resort. We stayed at CR for our first on-property stay back in 2014, and I liked being able to walk to MK for a bit while DH stayed in the room with DD at naptime. Also, it is the only resort where you can easily go to any other resort by going to the bus station at MK (really like visiting other resorts for the food). So, overall, it was convenient and made the most sense for our family, at least right now. Although I liked the idea of a 1BR or larger, i felt like the size of our contract (160) would allow us to take longer trips in a studio or was enough to go studio to 1 BR in alternate years. I didn't want to overbuy at first because what if we didn't totally like it? Also we really love the Boardwalk area, the idea of walking to 2 parks (can you tell we like walking), and are foodies. So the idea of being near Epcot in the fall is also appealing. So maybe when the kids are older we might look at a similar seized contract at BWV or BCV, which would then allow us to bank and stay in 1BR every year but alternating between a MK resort and an EP resort. We'll see ... we are actually renting points at VGF and BCV this summer so all this planning could change dramatically if we love a resort we weren't originally considering.


Congratulations on passing rofr!!!  Thanks for the kind word about the fostering etc.  We are excited and scared all at the same time!!  I hear ya on the pros of bay lake... location and being able to take breaks is awesome I can imagine.  Even when we stayed at pop we took breaks and went back on busses!  I think that experience is why I know I will be ok with Akv, we had stroller back then too, mclaren that I was able to fold up easy etc. All that said, monorail and walking is much better for those issues.  I also like BWV for proximity to HS and Epcot... star wars etc.... but they dont have true 2 bedrooms.. but I am kinda thinking about that too... seems like a super cool area in general.  Now that my Thanksgiving trip is pretty much shot, I am not too in a hurry.... we will probably just do someting else for TG, I want to take my time and make the right decision!!  If I can figure out what that is, that would be awesome!  Super excited for ya'll!


----------



## DisneyDon17

Spork24 said:


> I bought resale BLT in 2013 at $100 pp
> We bought 400 points across 2 contracts.  We bought there for a few reasons. First and foremost Location location location, a 5 min walk to MK can't be beat.  You completely control your arrival and departure to MK without having to rely on any transportation.  I personally really like the futuristic theming of the rooms. I think the overall offerings at the contemporary are fantastic, multiple good sit down options, top of the world lounge for fireworks, marina, etc.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the annual  dues cost. Last time I priced it AKL was over $1pp more for annual dues.  To me that removes the advantage to the cheaper purchase price.  I have considered adding some points at other resorts, AKV, VGF, BWV, but we would pretty much always pick BLT if it was available, so that's why we haven't added anywhere else.
> 
> I'll be glad to answer any more specific questions about why we love BLT if you have them



Hi, I'm looking at BLT and the DVC folks indicated that you don't have access to the top of the world lounge if you buy resale because you only get a DVC member card if you buy direct.  Is this accurate?   Thanks in advance!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyDon17 said:


> Hi, I'm looking at BLT and the DVC folks indicated that you don't have access to the top of the world lounge if you buy resale because you only get a DVC member card if you buy direct.  Is this accurate?   Thanks in advance!!



No, that is not correct.  Most perks are eliminated with resale but that is one that is still available.  You wouldn't have access to the member lounge in Epcot but that is only guaranteed to everyone until the end of the year anyway.  

 They want to make a direct sale and some will say most anything to do that if resale comes up.


----------



## charminnie

Kim Gillihan said:


> I am thinking of splitting my 300 points I want to buy between bay lake and AKV.  I just had a 300 point contract taken by disney that was all for akv, really frustrated to have to start over!  I have always liked the idea of bay lake but decided on AKV because I could get lots points for great price and I know I will love AKV as well!  but, I do see the value in being so close to MK and monorail etc..... so now that I am shopping again, someone gave me this idea and I am considering.
> 
> I am wondering why you all thought it was worth it to buy at bay lake, especially those who are buying recently as the prices are over 100?  It takes more points to stay there, it cost more points to buy there .... so I am interested in everyone's thought process or is it just emotional?  Kinda like me and AKV.. I just would rather own there than SSR...
> 
> Thanks in advance!! KIM




I think you should buy where you want to stay! I know others may argue otherwise for financial reasons, but for me the deciding factor was home resort booking advantage! We love being so close to MK and being just a monorail ride from other MK resorts. We haved stayed at AK and really liked it but wouldnt be happy always staying there.  And AK is huge so i knew I could probably always get a reservation at the 7 month mark if I wanted. Not the case with Bay Lake.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

charminnie said:


> I think you should buy where you want to stay! I know others may argue otherwise for financial reasons, but for me the deciding factor was home resort booking advantage! We love being so close to MK and being just a monorail ride from other MK resorts. We haved stayed at AK and really liked it but wouldnt be happy always staying there.  And AK is huge so i knew I could probably always get a reservation at the 7 month mark if I wanted. Not the case with Bay Lake.



I do like the idea of baylake... I wish it was cheaper! how many points do you own?  Where can you go on the monorail?  Can you make it to epcot? Thanks so much, KIM


----------



## Jennasis

KAT4DISNEY said:


> No, that is not correct.  Most perks are eliminated with resale but that is one that is still available.  You wouldn't have access to the member lounge in Epcot but that is only guaranteed to everyone until the end of the year anyway.
> 
> They want to make a direct sale and some will say most anything to do that if resale comes up.



I thought all new resale contracts were subject to the new rule where they no longer get a member card or the extraneous membership benefits (TOTW lounge access being one)?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jennasis said:


> I thought all new resale contracts were subject to the new rule where they no longer get a member card or the extraneous membership benefits (TOTW lounge access being one)?



TOTWL is still available to resale buyers.  They receive a virtual card to access it, rent DVD's and pool hop.


----------



## Shellyred8

Kim Gillihan said:


> I am thinking of splitting my 300 points I want to buy between bay lake and AKV.  I just had a 300 point contract taken by disney that was all for akv, really frustrated to have to start over!  I have always liked the idea of bay lake but decided on AKV because I could get lots points for great price and I know I will love AKV as well!  but, I do see the value in being so close to MK and monorail etc..... so now that I am shopping again, someone gave me this idea and I am considering.
> 
> I am wondering why you all thought it was worth it to buy at bay lake, especially those who are buying recently as the prices are over 100?  It takes more points to stay there, it cost more points to buy there .... so I am interested in everyone's thought process or is it just emotional?  Kinda like me and AKV.. I just would rather own there than SSR...
> 
> Thanks in advance!! KIM


We just bought a resale contract at BLT.  We also own at BWV.  We bought BLT this time because we want the 11-month booking window there.  Some of our trips are during the busy DVC times and we want to be able to get in at BLT during those times.  I love WDW at Christmas time and we like to go during the first couple of weeks in December, but trying to book a studio during that time is challenging if you don't have the 11-month booking window.  

If AKV is your favorite and you love staying there, I would say buy there.  But if you like both AKV and BLT, then go for the split.  

Sending you lots of pixie dust for your next offer!!!


----------



## Shellyred8

Jennasis said:


> I thought all new resale contracts were subject to the new rule where they no longer get a member card or the extraneous membership benefits (TOTW lounge access being one)?


TOTWL is not one of the "extraneous membership benefits".  It's actually part of BLT and it's upkeep is paid for with our DVC dues.  Because of this, it can't be limited to just some owners and not others.  I think the only limit I've heard on members is that during super busy times, it is limited to members staying *AT* BLT.  Otherwise, if you are staying at a different DVC location, you can use it too.


----------



## kboo

So... new BLT soon-to-be owner here: we have some extra points from 2017 we aren't using, so we are going to take 2 trips to WDW in 2018, in February (President's week) and T-giving. DH really wants to stay at our home resort first, and we do love BLT, but I'm wondering what you think of sleeping arrangements in the studio for our family - 2 adults and 2 girls, age 6 and 2? The 2 year old won't be 3 until the end of 2018, so in February 2018 I think she'll still be in a pack and play or crib, but I'm wondering WHERE THAT WILL GO? ODD is fine in the sofa bed; our recent stays at GF and at a hotel in Hawaii, ODD had a sofa bed to herself and then the baby was in a crib. But it doesn't seem like there's room for that at BLT? By 2019 I figure they'll be sharing the sofa bed, so I'm not as concerned about studios after that - we live in NYC so we are used to tight spaces.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

kboo said:


> So... new BLT soon-to-be owner here: we have some extra points from 2017 we aren't using, so we are going to take 2 trips to WDW in 2018, in February (President's week) and T-giving. DH really wants to stay at our home resort first, and we do love BLT, but I'm wondering what you think of sleeping arrangements in the studio for our family - 2 adults and 2 girls, age 6 and 2? The 2 year old won't be 3 until the end of 2018, so in February 2018 I think she'll still be in a pack and play or crib, but I'm wondering WHERE THAT WILL GO? ODD is fine in the sofa bed; our recent stays at GF and at a hotel in Hawaii, ODD had a sofa bed to herself and then the baby was in a crib. But it doesn't seem like there's room for that at BLT? By 2019 I figure they'll be sharing the sofa bed, so I'm not as concerned about studios after that - we live in NYC so we are used to tight spaces.



There's actually a large space at the entry of the studios.  Or the large galley kitchen would possibly have room for the pack n play but I think many use the space by the door.


----------



## kboo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There's actually a large space at the entry of the studios.  Or the large galley kitchen would possibly have room for the pack n play but I think many use the space by the door.



Ooh! I'll have to check it out - that would be ideal! THANKS!!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

kboo said:


> Ooh! I'll have to check it out - that would be ideal! THANKS!!


I saw a post not too long ago about someone putting the pack and play in the BLT studio kitchen, puttin a sheet up and creating a nice dim nap space.


----------



## Josh125

We just contacted the guide that was on the Wonder last week about getting 100 points at BLT.  We've been looking at it since before it was built, finally decided to pull the trigger.  Does anyone have experience lately of buying direct at BLT and going on the wait list?


----------



## Josh125

Josh125 said:


> We just contacted the guide that was on the Wonder last week about getting 100 points at BLT.  We've been looking at it since before it was built, finally decided to pull the trigger.  Does anyone have experience lately of buying direct at BLT and going on the wait list?



I'll answer my own question in case others have the same question. It took less than a week to get a September use year and the contract comes with 100 points still available from 2016.


----------



## DisneyDon17

Hi all - hoping this is an OK place to make a shameless post about being excited that we finally pulled the trigger and got in on the DVC goodness with 100 points at BLT.  Really appreciate the advice that the TOTW lounge is available whether you buy resale or direct, almost tipped us towards going resale only... in the end decided to take the plunge buying direct for 100pts but planning to probably add on with resale.  Seemed like a good way to get some of the best of both worlds.  Even if it turns out not to have been optimal just so excited to have some points to play with!!


----------



## NjMamaMouse

Just passed the ROFR and will be coming home soon!!!!! SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## 100acrewoodfan

DisneyDon17 said:


> Hi all - hoping this is an OK place to make a shameless post about being excited that we finally pulled the trigger and got in on the DVC goodness with 100 points at BLT.  Really appreciate the advice that the TOTW lounge is available whether you buy resale or direct, almost tipped us towards going resale only... in the end decided to take the plunge buying direct for 100pts but planning to probably add on with resale.  Seemed like a good way to get some of the best of both worlds.  Even if it turns out not to have been optimal just so excited to have some points to play with!!





NjMamaMouse said:


> Just passed the ROFR and will be coming home soon!!!!! SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!




Congratulations to you both!!!  We purchased BLT in 2013 and we love it!!


----------



## NjMamaMouse

100acrewoodfan said:


> Congratulations to you both!!!  We purchased BLT in 2013 and we love it!!



We stayed there in November on a trade (my Aruba for their BLT)...... we knew the very first night that it would be the trip to ruin all others....... meaning any trip that isn't BLT just isn't as good! LOL


----------



## NjMamaMouse

DisneyDon17 said:


> Hi all - hoping this is an OK place to make a shameless post about being excited that we finally pulled the trigger and got in on the DVC goodness with 100 points at BLT.  Really appreciate the advice that the TOTW lounge is available whether you buy resale or direct, almost tipped us towards going resale only... in the end decided to take the plunge buying direct for 100pts but planning to probably add on with resale.  Seemed like a good way to get some of the best of both worlds.  Even if it turns out not to have been optimal just so excited to have some points to play with!!



That is our plan as well. We bought resale now and will buy direct later!


----------



## chiisai

NjMamaMouse said:


> That is our plan as well. We bought resale now and will buy direct later!



How hard is it to get blt direct?


----------



## Cyberc1978

chiisai said:


> How hard is it to get blt direct?



That really depends, on how many points and UY you want. Let say someone is buying a BLT contract with your UY, and the price is "good enough" for DVC to ROFR it, then your wait might not be that long. On the other hand if no BLT contract with your UY is waiting for DVC rofr then you might be in for a wait.

From what I understand ( and I might be wrong) if someone buys say 160 points contract with June UY, then DVC can take it and split it up into smaller contracts but still with the same UY. If you on the other hand wants to buy say 500 points direct, then DVC needs to either sell you more smaller contracts or combine multiple contract into one larger. To combine they however need points from the same unit with the same UY, and that can be a lot trickier.


----------



## chiisai

Cyberc1978 said:


> That really depends, on how many points and UY you want. Let say someone is buying a BLT contract with your UY, and the price is "good enough" for DVC to ROFR it, then your wait might not be that long. On the other hand if no BLT contract with your UY is waiting for DVC rofr then you might be in for a wait.
> 
> From what I understand ( and I might be wrong) if someone buys say 160 points contract with June UY, then DVC can take it and split it up into smaller contracts but still with the same UY. If you on the other hand wants to buy say 500 points direct, then DVC needs to either sell you more smaller contracts or combine multiple contract into one larger. To combine they however need points from the same unit with the same UY, and that can be a lot trickier.



Ahh, ok, I got it.  Thanks for the explanation.  I was looking into buying 25 points direct, but it would need to be the same use year of the resale.  Could be a little while, as I don't see a whole lot of the use year I'm seeking hit the markets often.


----------



## Billy4akvt

Hello Everyone,  I've been reading many of the posts here on this page, a few familiar names I recall from ***********. I've never looked here before, and I can't really figure out why.  It's a very large group of DVC owners, and especially a lot of BLT owners on this page.  Nice to meet  you all, BLT is my home resort also. I discovered BLT when my wife and I brought our then four year old girl to Disney World in 2008.  I was basically just interested in taking a break, and when our sales guide promised us refreshments and a few fastpasses; I think that's what it was; we agreed to sit through the presentation.  Once we drank the Koolaid, we were sold, and I signed up to purchase 200 points.  I'm sure glad we did, we haven't regretted it yet, and we can still sell them now for more than we purchased them for.  Not like that's ever going to happen! Lol.  We bought BLT around Thanksgiving time in 2008, but I don't think the resort was completed yet, or something to that effect, so we didn't have to pay maintenance until 2009 which became our first Feb. use year, but they gave us the 200 points for 08' for free, so we started off point rich (for our small family of 3) in 2009, with 400 points.  That was a lot of fun.  My family has been enjoying Disney world every year, sometimes twice a year, ever since. I wouldn't have been able to do all these Disney vacations without DVC, and Disney World has a very special meaning for me from my childhood; which I may talk about on another day; but right now I'd just like to say how great it was that my family bought our points in 08', and we haven't looked back since. 
We'll be visiting again this August, and we're even bring along my wife and daughter's friend's family for some company. We like to stay at a few resorts on each trip because it's like having a little different vacation each time, but we always end our trip after staying a couple or a few nights at BLT because it still is our favorite resort at Disney world. And yes, we have stayed at all the others, including Pollinesian and Grand Floridian; which are close runner ups, but we love BLT because it was our first, and only home resort.


----------



## rescuetink

So it's been awhile since anyone posted here!!  Has anyone noticed anything new at BLT that they can share?  We haven;t been there in awhile so it would be nice to know whats going on there!!  Thanks all!!


----------



## sleepydog25

chiisai said:


> Ahh, ok, I got it.  Thanks for the explanation.  I was looking into buying 25 points direct, but it would need to be the same use year of the resale.  Could be a little while, as I don't see a whole lot of the use year I'm seeking hit the markets often.


I would suggest calling a DVC CM directly rather than try to fish for one on the internet.  Well, I would do both.   We had a trip in early May and stayed at our home resort (VWL), and we opted to take a tour of the new Copper Creek model rooms over at SSR. We weren't interested in CC due to such high point costs and high yearly dues. However, we'd been tossing around the idea of adding a small BLT contract since we do enjoy our stays there. We sat down with a DVC rep after the tour (we got freebies is why we did the tours) and told him the new CC didn't appeal to us. We did mention that we'd been tossing around buying a few more points at BLT but knew there wasn't a real active market for direct BLT points through Disney. He said that was true, and that they were popular contracts, so they often didn't have much. "However," he continued, "let me go see what we might have as of this moment." _Miraculously_, there were 123 points available, and we could have as many of those as we wanted (minimum 25 points). We didn't wind up buying them as we truly didn't need them (nor did we want to pay the top end direct cost), though we came close. My point is this: the DVC agents will work to find what you want if you push them. This particular DVC rep wasn't our original one (we own both direct and resale, btw), but he was willing to help us find what we wanted. As an epilogue, a week or so after we got home, our actual agent called and said, "So, I hear you guys might be interested in buying BLT?"  



rescuetink said:


> So it's been awhile since anyone posted here!!  Has anyone noticed anything new at BLT that they can share?  We haven;t been there in awhile so it would be nice to know whats going on there!!  Thanks all!!


We were there a couple of weeks ago, and honestly, we didn't notice anything new. Pool was fine; the CA Grill brunch was very good; and the access to MK is still good. If you haven't been in awhile, then you might not be aware that everyone has to go through some sort of security before entering MK (and the other parks). If you walk from BLT (or CR), you pass through a security checkpoint and metal detector about 50-60 yards after you've crossed the street. If you monorail, you get checked before you get on the escalator or stairs to go up to that level. Oh, one last change that isn't actually about BLT or CR: the new Happily Ever After show isn't as good as Wishes. The fireworks are fine, but much of the show relies on projections onto the Castle, which means you can't see them from TOTWL or CA Grill. Further, the music is now a lot more pop-oriented so not nearly so familiar.  We weren't a fan.


----------



## chiisai

sleepydog25 said:


> I would suggest calling a DVC CM directly rather than try to fish for one on the internet.  Well, I would do both.   We had a trip in early May and stayed at our home resort (VWL), and we opted to take a tour of the new Copper Creek model rooms over at SSR. We weren't interested in CC due to such high point costs and high yearly dues. However, we'd been tossing around the idea of adding a small BLT contract since we do enjoy our stays there. We sat down with a DVC rep after the tour (we got freebies is why we did the tours) and told him the new CC didn't appeal to us. We did mention that we'd been tossing around buying a few more points at BLT but knew there wasn't a real active market for direct BLT points through Disney. He said that was true, and that they were popular contracts, so they often didn't have much. "However," he continued, "let me go see what we might have as of this moment." _Miraculously_, there were 123 points available, and we could have as many of those as we wanted (minimum 25 points). We didn't wind up buying them as we truly didn't need them (nor did we want to pay the top end direct cost), though we came close. My point is this: the DVC agents will work to find what you want if you push them. This particular DVC rep wasn't our original one (we own both direct and resale, btw), but he was willing to help us find what we wanted. As an epilogue, a week or so after we got home, our actual agent called and said, "So, I hear you guys might be interested in buying BLT?"



Thanks!  I will definitely purchase the 25 direct then. I'm still trying to get my first larger contract via resale.  I thought I had one yesterday, but the alert I'd set up didn't actually ping my phone so I was later in the day noticing it and an offer had been accepted already.  ah well!  Patience...


----------



## rescuetink

sleepydog25 said:


> We were there a couple of weeks ago, and honestly, we didn't notice anything new. Pool was fine; the CA Grill brunch was very good; and the access to MK is still good. If you haven't been in awhile, then you might not be aware that everyone has to go through some sort of security before entering MK (and the other parks). If you walk from BLT (or CR), you pass through a security checkpoint and metal detector about 50-60 yards after you've crossed the street. If you monorail, you get checked before you get on the escalator or stairs to go up to that level. Oh, one last change that isn't actually about BLT or CR: the new Happily Ever After show isn't as good as Wishes. The fireworks are fine, but much of the show relies on projections onto the Castle, which means you can't see them from TOTWL or CA Grill. Further, the music is now a lot more pop-oriented so not nearly so familiar.  We weren't a fan.



Thanks for the update!!  We weren't thrilled with the pool when we were there, it was very plain and we were there just about once a day, but I guess they do that so you'll have more of a desire to go to the water parks, which we loved.  When we stayed at BC we liked the pool but were not thrilled with the rooms to the point of not wanting to go back.  We want to try BW or WL next time we travel there, but that's a few years away as DCL is next!!


----------



## bpmorley

sleepydog25 said:


> I would suggest calling a DVC CM directly rather than try to fish for one on the internet.  Well, I would do both.   We had a trip in early May and stayed at our home resort (VWL), and we opted to take a tour of the new Copper Creek model rooms over at SSR. We weren't interested in CC due to such high point costs and high yearly dues. However, we'd been tossing around the idea of adding a small BLT contract since we do enjoy our stays there. We sat down with a DVC rep after the tour (we got freebies is why we did the tours) and told him the new CC didn't appeal to us. We did mention that we'd been tossing around buying a few more points at BLT but knew there wasn't a real active market for direct BLT points through Disney. He said that was true, and that they were popular contracts, so they often didn't have much. "However," he continued, "let me go see what we might have as of this moment." _Miraculously_, there were 123 points available, and we could have as many of those as we wanted (minimum 25 points). We didn't wind up buying them as we truly didn't need them (nor did we want to pay the top end direct cost), though we came close. My point is this: the DVC agents will work to find what you want if you push them. This particular DVC rep wasn't our original one (we own both direct and resale, btw), but he was willing to help us find what we wanted. As an epilogue, a week or so after we got home, our actual agent called and said, "So, I hear you guys might be interested in buying BLT?"
> 
> We were there a couple of weeks ago, and honestly, we didn't notice anything new. Pool was fine; the CA Grill brunch was very good; and the access to MK is still good. If you haven't been in awhile, then you might not be aware that everyone has to go through some sort of security before entering MK (and the other parks). If you walk from BLT (or CR), you pass through a security checkpoint and metal detector about 50-60 yards after you've crossed the street. If you monorail, you get checked before you get on the escalator or stairs to go up to that level. Oh, one last change that isn't actually about BLT or CR: the new Happily Ever After show isn't as good as Wishes. The fireworks are fine, but much of the show relies on projections onto the Castle, which means you can't see them from TOTWL or CA Grill. Further, the music is now a lot more pop-oriented so not nearly so familiar.  We weren't a fan.


That's not good.  We usually catch that show at TOTWL.


----------



## sleepydog25

rescuetink said:


> Thanks for the update!!  We weren't thrilled with the pool when we were there, it was very plain and we were there just about once a day, but I guess they do that so you'll have more of a desire to go to the water parks, which we loved.  When we stayed at BC we liked the pool but were not thrilled with the rooms to the point of not wanting to go back.  We want to try BW or WL next time we travel there, but that's a few years away as DCL is next!!


Similarly to you, we really like SAB at the BC; however, we aren't huge fans of the decor--reminded me of my grandmother's house. Since our last stay there, however, I believe they've remodeled, and you certainly can't beat the location for Epcot or DHS. We love our VWL, still we might some day add on at BLT.



bpmorley said:


> That's not good.  We usually catch that show at TOTWL.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I know some folks don't mind the change from Wishes to HEA, and those who make the effort to see the new show from Main Street say it's a very good show. However, like you, we've gotten to the point over the years where we don't feel like fighting the maddening crowds, and the dessert party is a bit too sweet (literally and figuratively) for our tastes, as well. We enjoyed watching Wishes from TOTWL and other locales. Now? Disney has made the decision to give thousands each night 2/3 of a show. Beyond that, I'm just not a fan of the newer music, either.  It's treacly, over-produced, and skews toward much younger audiences.  I suspect that's the wave of the future at Disney.


----------



## bpmorley

sleepydog25 said:


> Similarly to you, we really like SAB at the BC; however, we aren't huge fans of the decor--reminded me of my grandmother's house. Since our last stay there, however, I believe they've remodeled, and you certainly can't beat the location for Epcot or DHS. We love our VWL, still we might some day add on at BLT.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I know some folks don't mind the change from Wishes to HEA, and those who make the effort to see the new show from Main Street say it's a very good show. However, like you, we've gotten to the point over the years where we don't feel like fighting the maddening crowds, and the dessert party is a bit too sweet (literally and figuratively) for our tastes, as well. We enjoyed watching Wishes from TOTWL and other locales. Now? Disney has made the decision to give thousands each night 2/3 of a show. Beyond that, I'm just not a fan of the newer music, either.  It's treacly, over-produced, and skews toward much younger audiences.  I suspect that's the wave of the future at Disney.


Dont worry about us.  We'll probably still go once to park to check it out, and the rest of the time TOTWL if we're around.  to be honest we've kind of fallen out of love with Bay Lake and will more than likely just keep renting the points or just sell.


----------



## Sparkie

I agree with HEA. We were at BLT June 2017 and watched HEA from the crosswalk or the viewing place at CR but it just didnt have that same feel. The grandkids loved it. We did notice that we could see Epcot fireworks and MK at the same time- all these years we never noticed before. One thing new that we discovered was the activity center. Its not a drop off so you have to stay with the kids but it was nice on a rainy day or when we were needing a park break or waiting for ME. They offer all kinds of crafts for the kids to do- small fee, there is coloring and toys and movies and video games for free. We also took advantage of checking out a couple of movies to watch in the room. We spent less time in the parks this time and really enjoyed our resort.


----------



## FSU Girl

When checking into Bay Lake Towers do I go to the front desk in that building or do I go to the one in the Contemporary? Will it be the same location where I leave my bags with the bellhop to go to the park?


----------



## sleepydog25

FSU Girl said:


> When checking into Bay Lake Towers do I go to the front desk in that building or do I go to the one in the Contemporary? Will it be the same location where I leave my bags with the bellhop to go to the park?


You check into the BLT building. Simply drive to the pull through entrance at BLT (right out front), and a bell hop will assist you. You go right in that entrance to check in.


----------



## FSU Girl

sleepydog25 said:


> You check into the BLT building. Simply drive to the pull through entrance at BLT (right out front), and a bell hop will assist you. You go right in that entrance to check in.


Thank you!


----------



## kboo

sleepydog25 said:


> ...If you haven't been in awhile, then you might not be aware that everyone has to go through some sort of security before entering MK (and the other parks). If you walk from BLT (or CR), you pass through a security checkpoint and metal detector about 50-60 yards after you've crossed the street. If you monorail, you get checked before you get on the escalator or stairs to go up to that level. ...



Thanks for this info! Does this replace or in any way make the bag check any quicker at the entrance?


----------



## sleepydog25

kboo said:


> Thanks for this info! Does this replace or in any way make the bag check any quicker at the entrance?


We found the whole process to get into MK much less stressful than we anticipated. There is a bag check before you get to any metal detector (or simultaneously in a few cases). For example, at the security checkpoint between CR/BLT and MK, you check your bags as you get to the metal detector. Same if you take the monorail from CR. You have to pass through the bag check and metal detector at virtually the same time. On the other hand, if you go to AK, for example, you'll do the bag check then pass through the metal detector (though they don't make everyone do the latter). Overall, we found the increased security measures easy to navigate. In fact, since there are now so many different checkpoints before getting to the park entrance, we thought the process was actually faster and the lines at the actual turnstiles smaller. Now, we did notice that the lines at the TTC were packed when we drove by a couple of times, but we don't go in that way.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sleepydog25 said:


> If you walk from BLT (or CR), you pass through a security checkpoint and metal detector about 50-60 yards after you've crossed the street.


Wait... what??  Can you help me visualize where this is / how it works?  This replaces the bag check at MK, or comes before it?  I' just having a hard time picturing...


----------



## sleepydog25

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Wait... what??  Can you help me visualize where this is / how it works?  This replaces the bag check at MK, or comes before it?  I' just having a hard time picturing...


Yes, this checkpoint replaces the bag check at MK. If you walk from CR/BLT, you have to take the one sidewalk, of course. You cross over the street (World Drive) at the light, and just past that point there is the security checkpoint. It includes a bag check and a metal detector. Once you clear that checkpoint, you have another 4-5 minute walk before you get to the main entrance where you go straight to the turnstiles. The only bag check and metal detector at the main entrance to MK are for those who bus there since the TTC handles that task for the ferries and monorails departing there; the monorail resorts have bag checks/metal detectors before you board the monorail; and passengers on the boats arriving to MK from places like CR, FW, and WL are checked when they disembark. Since there are so many places that now do bag checks and run metal detectors, then the backup at MK itself was reduced when we were there, and that was the week of the 4th of July. As I mentioned, we did see some congestion at the TTC (though they have far more bag check areas and metal detectors than anywhere else, it appeared), and certainly there was a little longer wait to get through that process if you rode a bus to MK. However, the lines to get through the turnstiles were rarely more than 6-8 people deep, and since we're AP holders, we breezed right in through a separate turnstile.  Hope this helps!


----------



## kboo

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, this checkpoint replaces the bag check at MK. If you walk from CR/BLT, you have to take the one sidewalk, of course. You cross over the street (World Drive) at the light, and just past that point there is the security checkpoint. It includes a bag check and a metal detector. Once you clear that checkpoint, you have another 4-5 minute walk before you get to the main entrance where you go straight to the turnstiles. The only bag check and metal detector at the main entrance to MK are for those who bus there since the TTC handles that task for the ferries and monorails departing there; the monorail resorts have bag checks/metal detectors before you board the monorail; and passengers on the boats arriving to MK from places like CR, FW, and WL are checked when they disembark. Since there are so many places that now do bag checks and run metal detectors, then the backup at MK itself was reduced when we were there, and that was the week of the 4th of July. As I mentioned, we did see some congestion at the TTC (though they have far more bag check areas and metal detectors than anywhere else, it appeared), and certainly there was a little longer wait to get through that process if you rode a bus to MK. However, the lines to get through the turnstiles were rarely more than 6-8 people deep, and since we're AP holders, we breezed right in through a separate turnstile.  Hope this helps!



Sorry I'm getting a bit far afield from the original question, but 1) so if you take monorail from BLT/CR to Epcot, your security/bag check is at the CR and you don't have to do it again at TTC? and 2) there's a separate turnstile for AP holders? and 3) there's a separate turnstile for AP holders!!!???


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, this checkpoint replaces the bag check at MK. If you walk from CR/BLT, you have to take the one sidewalk, of course. You cross over the street (World Drive) at the light, and just past that point there is the security checkpoint. It includes a bag check and a metal detector. Once you clear that checkpoint, you have another 4-5 minute walk before you get to the main entrance where you go straight to the turnstiles. The only bag check and metal detector at the main entrance to MK are for those who bus there since the TTC handles that task for the ferries and monorails departing there; the monorail resorts have bag checks/metal detectors before you board the monorail; and passengers on the boats arriving to MK from places like CR, FW, and WL are checked when they disembark. Since there are so many places that now do bag checks and run metal detectors, then the backup at MK itself was reduced when we were there, and that was the week of the 4th of July. As I mentioned, we did see some congestion at the TTC (though they have far more bag check areas and metal detectors than anywhere else, it appeared), and certainly there was a little longer wait to get through that process if you rode a bus to MK. However, the lines to get through the turnstiles were rarely more than 6-8 people deep, and since we're AP holders, we breezed right in through a separate turnstile.  Hope this helps!


Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to detail this out!! This is SO helpful to know! I managed to totally miss this until now.

Last time we were at WDW was last Nov at Poly and didn't experience this. As BLT is our home resort, we spend most time there -- very good to know how this will work in a few weeks!


----------



## sleepydog25

kboo said:


> Sorry I'm getting a bit far afield from the original question, but 1) so if you take monorail from BLT/CR to Epcot, your security/bag check is at the CR and you don't have to do it again at TTC? and 2) there's a separate turnstile for AP holders? and 3) there's a separate turnstile for AP holders!!!???


 Your post made me chuckle out loud.  Yes, there is a separate turnstile for AP holders at all the parks. It usually saved us a moment or two; however, a couple of times we bounced to a regular turnstile when the AP line got bogged down. As for your first question, that is correct. You will hit the security check before you get on the monorail at CR--it sits right next to the stairs and escalator leading up to the monorail. Once on the monorail, there is no need to go back through a security checkpoint unless you get off then get back on. For example, say you rode the monorail to Poly to have a drink at Trader Sam's, then you'd have to go back through the security checkpoint at the Poly prior to boarding. That particular check point sits on the walkway to the monorail after you exit the building.



MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for taking the time to detail this out!! This is SO helpful to know! I managed to totally miss this until now.
> 
> Last time we were at WDW was last Nov at Poly and didn't experience this. As BLT is our home resort, we spend most time there -- very good to know how this will work in a few weeks!


You're so welcome! We've had two trips since May, and we stayed at BLT for a night this last trip, so we got familiar with some aspects of the security checks. Others may very well have a different tale to tell, but for us, we found the congestion actually less than with what we've experienced the past few years. Then again, it's just the two of us with no kids.


----------



## oufpat

Just returned from 5 wonderful days at BLT with my DH, daughters and their kids. Had 3 standard studios. About a week before our arrival, I called BLT and spoke to the room assigner and requested the rooms be as close as possible. We couldn't have been happier with our rooms, 7107 and 7109 were right next to each other, first floor, and the 5 cousins could play with each other outside the rooms. DH and I were in room 7106, right across from girls. We've stayed at BLT several  times and I feel the service and  friendliness of the CM's  has improved tremendously. Can't wait to return home to BLT!!


----------



## ChrisNY2

sleepydog25 said:


> Yes, this checkpoint replaces the bag check at MK. If you walk from CR/BLT, you have to take the one sidewalk, of course. You cross over the street (World Drive) at the light, and just past that point there is the security checkpoint. It includes a bag check and a metal detector. Once you clear that checkpoint, you have another 4-5 minute walk before you get to the main entrance where you go straight to the turnstiles...



Ha - this means I'll have to finish my beer 4-5 minutes earlier  I often grab a beer and enjoy it on the leisurely walk to Magic Kingdom, finishing it before going through security.


----------



## sleepydog25

ChrisNY2 said:


> Ha - this means I'll have to finish my beer 4-5 minutes earlier  I often grab a beer and enjoy it on the leisurely walk to Magic Kingdom, finishing it before going through security.


Yep, you might have to chug parts of it!


----------



## DenLo

Happy Birthday, Bay Lake Tower!  The resort opened on August 4, 2009, it is 8 years old today.


----------



## rescuetink

DenLo said:


> Happy Birthday, Bay Lake Tower!  The resort opened on August 4, 2009, it is 8 years old today.



WOW!!  It doesn't seem like it's been that long!!  We purchased before it opened.  The grown up so fast!!


----------



## genmasjoy

We are going to be at BLT and want to use the monorail to Epcot.  If we go through bag check at the CR, will we be already cleared when we transfer to the Epcot monorail at the TTC?


----------



## Disneycouple99

genmasjoy said:


> We are going to be at BLT and want to use the monorail to Epcot.  If we go through bag check at the CR, will we be already cleared when we transfer to the Epcot monorail at the TTC?


You will go through security before getting on at CR and then again when you enter EPCOT.  No additional security at TTC.


----------



## MegEliz

oufpat said:


> Just returned from 5 wonderful days at BLT with my DH, daughters and their kids. Had 3 standard studios. About a week before our arrival, I called BLT and spoke to the room assigner and requested the rooms be as close as possible. We couldn't have been happier with our rooms, 7107 and 7109 were right next to each other, first floor, and the 5 cousins could play with each other outside the rooms. DH and I were in room 7106, right across from girls. We've stayed at BLT several  times and I feel the service and  friendliness of the CM's  has improved tremendously. Can't wait to return home to BLT!!


That's so awesome! And it gives me much hope! We have 3 standard studios booked for a week in September and the owner put in a request for us to have the rooms close together. It's so nice to hear that it's possible! The owner put a request in a few months ago on our behalf, I'm guessing that's as good a request as we are going to get?


----------



## Dean1953

Not a big purchase but I bought 50 points at BLT and should close on it in the next 3-4 weeks.  No points this year but was able to purchase 15 points last night from an owner and will be staying for one night; December 20.  We have a timeshare at Vistana for 2 weeks, starting December 17, when I drive down.  The rest of the family arrives by Southwest the night of the 20th, with a daughter celebrating her 21st birthday.  I'll have the cake and refreshments ready for when they arrive my Magical Express.


----------



## genmasjoy

We have 50 points at BLT and we stay there about once every three years, by banking a year's points into the next year, using our use year, and borrowing from the following year so that we have 150 to work with.  Our main contract is at OKW, and we love it there too.  We have often been able to switch to other resorts at the 7 month mark.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

We just closed at the end of last month for 170 BLT points! We stayed at BLT in 2016 and although the decor isn't our favorite, there is so much we LOVE about the resort that we broke our own rule (stay in a few places before buying in FL) and bought. So, now we own at VGC and BLT and I couldn't be happier. The location, the ease of transportation, the 3rd bathroom in the 2 bedroom units, and the close by food options just make it a perfect fit for our family! We will return in 2019 for a 12-14 day visit, bringing my mom and her best friend. We can't wait to show them BLT.


----------



## Alan_BLT_2009

Welcome Home


----------



## buzzrelly

Halefamilyof6 said:


> We just closed at the end of last month for 170 BLT points! We stayed at BLT in 2016 and although the decor isn't our favorite, there is so much we LOVE about the resort that we broke our own rule (stay in a few places before buying in FL) and bought. So, now we own at VGC and BLT and I couldn't be happier. The location, the ease of transportation, the 3rd bathroom in the 2 bedroom units, and the close by food options just make it a perfect fit for our family! We will return in 2019 for a 12-14 day visit, bringing my mom and her best friend. We can't wait to show them BLT.



 HOME!!


----------



## sleepydog25

Halefamilyof6 said:


> We just closed at the end of last month for 170 BLT points! We stayed at BLT in 2016 and although the decor isn't our favorite, there is so much we LOVE about the resort that we broke our own rule (stay in a few places before buying in FL) and bought. So, now we own at VGC and BLT and I couldn't be happier. The location, the ease of transportation, the 3rd bathroom in the 2 bedroom units, and the close by food options just make it a perfect fit for our family! We will return in 2019 for a 12-14 day visit, bringing my mom and her best friend. We can't wait to show them BLT.


Well put!  Though we don't own there, we do enjoy BLT quite a bit. As you say, the decor isn't my favorite, although we do appreciate the sleek, clean lines which rather fit the overall "theme" of CR. Convenience is a huge factor when we stay there. We love walking to MK, being able to hop on the monorail, and, of course, the convenience of the in-resort restaurants and shopping.  Love the extra bathrooms, too!


----------



## Sammyjo199

Can you use the stairs at blt or do you have to use the elevators


----------



## thelionqueen

You can use the stairs


----------



## MickeyReeds

So excited that we will be closing on our first DVC property and becoming members at BLT in June!  Contract finally passed ROFR on Monday!!


----------



## MrsBlovesDisney

MickeyReeds said:


> So excited that we will be closing on our first DVC property and becoming members at BLT in June!  Contract finally passed ROFR on Monday!!


Congrats!!!  And Welcome to the Club!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

MickeyReeds said:


> So excited that we will be closing on our first DVC property and becoming members at BLT in June!  Contract finally passed ROFR on Monday!!



Welcome to the family!


----------



## Stigsmom

We’ll be there in 4 weeks!!

A couple questions: are there shampoo/conditioner dispensers installed in the studio bathrooms here? Trying to plan for toiletries.

Also: is there any benefit to online check in? We have 2 studios for 2 parties traveling together.

We are all really disappointed about the conversion of the contemporary arcade, but still getting excited for the trip.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Stigsmom said:


> ...
> 
> Also: is there any benefit to online check in? We have 2 studios for 2 parties traveling together.
> ...



I love online checkin because I can go directly to my room. For some reason, stopping at the checkin desk seems to take forever!


----------



## DenLo

We could not enter from the outside to the stairs.  Also some of the stairs bring you outside to unusual out of the way places.


----------



## Lori Duck

Finally coming next month!  First time owning BLT. DS/Mom graduation/bigBday trip. Any suggestions for resort fun?


----------



## princessfionasmom

Lori Duck said:


> Finally coming next month!  First time owning BLT. DS/Mom graduation/bigBday trip. Any suggestions for resort fun?


I think they are all fun for different reasons. I love BLT for the walk to MK and being on the monorail. I love BCV and BWV for the board walks area and walking to two parks. I also like SSR & OKW for proximity to DS. So it guess it depends on what you’re looking to do for fun.  We’re staying at PVB in 10 days, I love its theming, the monorail to MK or just walk around the corner and hop onto EPCOT monorail. The food at PVB is great too and we love the pool.  My kids also love renting the little boats and going out on the water.  We also love BRV/CCV for being outside and taking walks, we love geyser point for food and drinks.  It’s never an easy choice but that’s the joy of owning DVC, you know there will be a next time. Have fun!!


----------



## MikeRa

Me and my family will be staying at Bay Lake Tower in July.  Will be visiting Magic Kingdom and Gatorland.


----------



## ajjonesehc

I’m glad someone resurrected this old thread. Seems like other resorts get lots of love and BLT doesn’t on these boards. We love BLT and will be spending July 4th there this year. It’s also where we own the bulk of our vacation points.


----------



## LAX

ajjonesehc said:


> I’m glad someone resurrected this old thread. Seems like other resorts get lots of love and *BLT doesn’t on these boards*. We love BLT and will be spending July 4th there this year. It’s also where we own the bulk of our vacation points.



I think still better than SSR!

LAX


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

ajjonesehc said:


> I’m glad someone resurrected this old thread. Seems like other resorts get lots of love and BLT doesn’t on these boards. We love BLT and will be spending July 4th there this year. It’s also where we own the bulk of our vacation points.


BLT is THE BEST.  Come on -- walkable to MK!?!?  People don't know what they're missing, which suits me just fine.


----------



## Ecstatic Eeyore

I’m glad to see the BLT love.  I have been a proud owner since it opened in 2009.  Recently bought a resale to add on to my existing points.  We used to get by on booking one bedrooms but now that there are more little ones in the family we need the extra space. I know BLT gets a bad rap for theming, but when you need to push a toddler back to the resort after a day at the magic kingdom you thank your lucky stars it’s so close.  Not to mention, no matter your age, everyone is happy when it’s a short walk rather than the long lines to get on some type of transportation to leave the park. 

Also, top of the world lounge is amazing.


----------



## Bellecruiser

We stayed at BLT last February.  We really enjoyed it.  Unlike previous times, we had a room on the first floor so we had a little patio facing the plaza in back of the Contemporary Hotel.  It was a great location even if we couldn’t see the MK.


----------



## pirate33

We are at BLT now.  Love it as always.  This time we have the best view we have ever received—on the 11th Floor, facing directly at the castle.  Clear view of the castle, part of new Fantasyland, etc. and great fireworks view.

There is a note from the manager stating that there will be exterior painting work and to be careful about leaving personal items on the balconies.  I see no evidence of such work, nor mention of it here, but we arrived on Saturday and today is Sunday.  Also it has been pouring off and on today so painting would have been impossible.


----------



## Spork24

Ecstatic Eeyore said:


> I’m glad to see the BLT love.  I have been a proud owner since it opened in 2009.  Recently bought a resale to add on to my existing points.  We used to get by on booking one bedrooms but now that there are more little ones in the family we need the extra space. I know BLT gets a bad rap for theming, but when you need to push a toddler back to the resort after a day at the magic kingdom you thank your lucky stars it’s so close.  Not to mention, no matter your age, everyone is happy when it’s a short walk rather than the long lines to get on some type of transportation to leave the park.
> 
> Also, top of the world lounge is amazing.



We own all of our DVC points at BLT.  We bought our first points in 2012 (resale) and bought another resale in 2017.  I couldn’t imagine wanting to own anywhere else. I actually love the theme and the location and views are the best in WDW!


----------



## bobbiwoz

You can usually find us at BLT on July 3, and December 30 when you have to stay at BLT TO SEE MK fireworks from TOTWL!  I like BLT a lot, but not the pool, I don’t think it’s adequate for the size of the resort.  We usually go to a water park when we stay at BLT.

We own a 100 point contract there, and they all are used at BLT.  We bought resale, and I think they are the only points we have that have restrictions.  We paid $100 a point maybe, and I worried we overpaid.


----------



## chitwndan

We love BLT. It has some of the best on property dining options, the top of the world lounge,you can walk to MK, Monorail to Epcot via TTC, Monorail to Poly and GF for dining, boat to Fort Wilderness and the Wilderness lodge. It's amazing!


----------



## pirate33

Painting update:

They painted one of our balconies when we there.  It looks a lot better, although they were not totally done when we left.  One day, they painted all of the walls and the second day they painted the edges of the floor.  I suspect that they will paint half the floor at a time because they are not moving the patio furniture out.  The painters come down on a rig and hop into the balcony.  They seal the doors while the paint dries—they were done each day around 3 or 4 so it didn’t disrupt our use of the balcony.  They seem to have at least three teams working so I suspect they will be done pretty quickly.

I will say my big and really only maintenance complaint about BLT is that the balconies are not kept clean and generally look untidy.  When we arrived, there were spider webs in the railing and bits of detritus on the ground.  I was too lazy to call to complain and have them come clean it up.


----------



## WillowRain

Anyone have the resort activities calendar for June?


----------



## DenLo

pirate33 said:


> Painting update:
> 
> They painted one of our balconies when we there.  It looks a lot better, although they were not totally done when we left.  One day, they painted all of the walls and the second day they painted the edges of the floor.  I suspect that they will paint half the floor at a time because they are not moving the patio furniture out.  The painters come down on a rig and hop into the balcony.  They seal the doors while the paint dries—they were done each day around 3 or 4 so it didn’t disrupt our use of the balcony.  They seem to have at least three teams working so I suspect they will be done pretty quickly.
> 
> I will say my big and really only maintenance complaint about BLT is that the balconies are not kept clean and generally look untidy.  When we arrived, there were spider webs in the railing and bits of detritus on the ground.  I was too lazy to call to complain and have them come clean it up.



Thanks for the update.  Are they doing it one floor at a time?  And which floors are completed.

As to the balconies not being kept clean, I think that is my biggest complaint about all the DVC villas.  When the maids come in to clean they should throughly clean the balconies, but they don't.  Now I understand that spiders will build webs fast, but when one guests checks out and I enter on the same day there should not be cobwebs and bird droppings all over the balcony.


----------



## pirate33

DenLo said:


> Are they doing it one floor at a time?  And which floors are completed.



They were working vertically, not floor by floor.  So for instance they would do all rooms ending in XX16.  It wasn't bothersome unless you wanted to use a balcony they were painting during the day time, when most people are out.  The balcony was always available by mid- to late-afternoon.

We've been back to reality for more than a week so no idea what current status is!


----------



## Woody412

bobbiwoz said:


> We own a 100 point contract there, and they all are used at BLT.  We bought resale, and I think they are the only points we have that have restrictions.  We paid $100 a point maybe, and I worried we overpaid.



Every time I hear what people paid just a few years ago I kick myself for not looking into DVC when I first heard of it. Seeing what BLT is going for now as opposed to when we bought numbs the pain a little, but not as much as my good friends Bud and Jack.


----------



## SamRoc

Just closed on our Bay Lake Tower contract and made our first reservation. We owned at Wilderness Lodge a few years back and I knew the minute I saw them building BLT I knew thats were we would someday own!


----------



## Bellecruiser

SamRoc said:


> Just closed on our Bay Lake Tower contract and made our first reservation. We owned at Wilderness Lodge a few years back and I knew the minute I saw them building BLT I knew thats were we would someday own!



Welcome! Back!

We also bought at Bay Lake, and love it there.


----------



## Lori Duck

First Trip to our HOME, BLT....What a great place!!  Everything was perfect!!  SO glad we chose BLT as our DVC Home! High floor, Lake View, 1Bdrm. Plenty of room for the three of us.  Having two bathrooms was amazing! And can I just "ahhhhhhh" at the lobby scent?!  Ahhhhhhhhhhh.... Ok.     Sky Bridge and floor to ceiling views of MK at the elevator became part of our daily joy.  Nice to have a few pools to chose from.  Never heard noise from neighbors at any time.  Used Instacart (Publix) for breakfast foods and met driver outside lobby....easy. (Had to sign for my vino!)  AC worked well in villa.  Although housekeeping knocked on the door at the stroke of 11am, we were ready so it didn't matter (and we never saw them before that moment).  Hint: use the lockers at the CR pool to stash airport clothing so you can swim until your bus arrives.  Thank you, DVC, for just being you...we couldn't have done this without you, and BLT did turn out to be the wisest choice for us.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Welcome home!!! We have owned at BLT since 2011 and still enjoy every visit!! Great place!!!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

What is the current bedding like at BLT? Do the rooms have comforters on the beds?


----------



## helloconnie

No.  Sheet, blanket, sheet. That’s it.


----------



## JessLCH

helloconnie said:


> No.  Sheet, blanket, sheet. That’s it.


The first thing I do when I get to the room is call and request an extra blanket for every bed in the villa.


----------



## bobbiwoz

This thread had been quiet for a long time!

I’m a happy owner, but I wish the pool was larger!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

helloconnie said:


> No.  Sheet, blanket, sheet. That’s it.





JessLCH said:


> The first thing I do when I get to the room is call and request an extra blanket for every bed in the villa.



Good to know!


----------



## mlayman7

bobbiwoz said:


> This thread had been quiet for a long time!
> 
> I’m a happy owner, but I wish the pool was larger!



We have never had a problem with it being too busy at the pool (only used BLT stays in late fall) but that slide was horrible, looks fun, should be fun, but it was like sliding down a broken coat zipper.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

bobbiwoz said:


> This thread had been quiet for a long time!
> 
> I’m a happy owner, but I wish the pool was larger!





mlayman7 said:


> We have never had a problem with it being too busy at the pool (only used BLT stays in late fall) but that slide was horrible, looks fun, should be fun, but it was like sliding down a broken coat zipper.



We’re usually at BLT in the summer, and the pool and pool deck can feel crowded.

The slide is painful! It feels like the seams were put together the wrong way


----------



## Where'sPiglet?

JessLCH said:


> The first thing I do when I get to the room is call and request an extra blanket for every bed in the villa.



I like to keep the room temperature cool and then have blankets when I sleep. I dislike that the rooms are so slim on bedding, although I understand it reduces waste with regards to laundry. 

I've been looking at some packable down blankets on Amazon and I'm considering getting one for travel. They're advertised for camping and pack up quite small.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I hope TOTWL reopens when they start fireworks next month. Or at least the observation deck.


----------



## bbn1122

bobbiwoz said:


> This thread had been quiet for a long time!
> 
> I’m a happy owner, but I wish the pool was larger!



I have only stayed at my Home Resort a few times.  I never had a problem with the pool.  I usually use it late early am or late afternoon, but I do take advantage of being part of CR.  I have gone over to the CR and used their pool which is a nice size, but I love the Circle Pool by the lake, it’s too cute and usually pretty quiet.


----------



## bobbiwoz

bbn1122 said:


> I have only stayed at my Home Resort a few times.  I never had a problem with the pool.  I usually use it late early am or late afternoon, but I do take advantage of being part of CR.  I have gone over to the CR and used their pool which is a nice size, but I love the Circle Pool by the lake, it’s too cute and usually pretty quiet.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## Stargazer65

Hey, there's a Bay Lake Tower Owners Group!?  

How'd I miss that?  I guess it's been dead for quite a while.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Stargazer65 said:


> Hey, there's a Bay Lake Tower Owners Group!?
> 
> How'd I miss that?  I guess it's been dead for quite a while.



Silent for around two years.

Welcome!


----------



## FoodieFriend

We're planning to stay at BLT for the 1st time in 8 years, so since this thread is active again I thought I'd ask the group, is Theme Park View really worth the extra points? I'm hoping Top of the World lounge will be open by 2023 so we can show off the fireworks view from there, so wouldn't Standard View be a better value? I'm bringing my cousin's family for their first WDW DVC stay!


----------



## Stargazer65

FoodieFriend said:


> We're planning to stay at BLT for the 1st time in 8 years, so since this thread is active again I thought I'd ask the group, is Theme Park View really worth the extra points?


YMMV, I've heard.  A lot of people say the bang is not worth the bucks (points).  I've only had LV and SV.  Sometimes a SV has a TP view, just from a lower level.  I could watch the fireworks fine though from there.  Sometimes a LV has a TP view, mine did not, but it was a great view and I could watch the water parade.


----------



## ktmo

FoodieFriend said:


> We're planning to stay at BLT for the 1st time in 8 years, so since this thread is active again I thought I'd ask the group, is Theme Park View really worth the extra points? I'm hoping Top of the World lounge will be open by 2023 so we can show off the fireworks view from there, so wouldn't Standard View be a better value? I'm bringing my cousin's family for their first WDW DVC stay!



We haven't gotten Theme Park View for any of our stays.  We have lucked out getting a standard view, with decent views of the castle.  But we also have gotten standard view with views of the trees in the courtyard.


----------



## KAngela

I wondered where this was!  We're new DVC and BLT owners, because we love the Magic Kingdom and love being walking distance from it.  Our first trip Home is this November, and we'll be in an MK view, so we'll let you know if it was worth it!


----------



## ajjonesehc

We love BLT, but have admittedly only stayed there twice despite owning the majority of our points there.  The stays have always been lake views toward the inner courtyard.  No complaints for any of it though.  We're hoping TOTW is open when we return to WDW in October so we can stop by, though we're staying two monorail stops over at the Poly.


----------



## beccasmom

The TPV units are worth it, IMHO.  However, we have often lucked out booking a lake view room with MK views.  We like the higher floors (you ”see” less of the parking lot ) and ask for an outer ring even-numbered room facing north.  The LV units are lovely too though.   Fingers crossed for Pixie Dust!


----------



## francoAlbertan

I was glad to see this group pop up again. We’re booked for our first trip as DVC/BLT owners this coming March. Have never stepped foot in the resort, but we decided to dive in before this next trip.

It will be myself, my wife, and 2 boys (six and eight). We’ve got a studio booked, and I know the general view is they can feel cramped... so I wanted to see if anyone had a positive view on them. We figured we’d give it a shot this trip while the boys are still little and we hardly spend anytime in the room anyhow.  On our last (and first) trip, we really only used the room to sleep. 

So, do any young families out there actually enjoy the studios? We may split the trip for a few nights elsewhere if there’s availability at 7 months... but not sure if it will be worth the hassle. 

thanks!


----------



## indyannamom

francoAlbertan said:


> I was glad to see this group pop up again. We’re booked for our first trip as DVC/BLT owners this coming March. Have never stepped foot in the resort, but we decided to dive in before this next trip.
> 
> It will be myself, my wife, and 2 boys (six and eight). We’ve got a studio booked, and I know the general view is they can feel cramped... so I wanted to see if anyone had a positive view on them. We figured we’d give it a shot this trip while the boys are still little and we hardly spend anytime in the room anyhow.  On our last (and first) trip, we really only used the room to sleep.
> 
> So, do any young families out there actually enjoy the studios? We may split the trip for a few nights elsewhere if there’s availability at 7 months... but not sure if it will be worth the hassle.
> 
> thanks!


We stay in studios quite a bit with our family of 5.  BLT’s only hold four, but there’s not much functional size difference between the BLT studios and other studios  we have stayed in. (We own at BLT and AKV but have stayed in almost every resort’s studios at one point).

biggest suggestions for a successful large family studio experience

take pop-up hampers for dirty clothes
The closets have plenty of space for suitcases.
Either use the drawers to unpack into so the suitcases can stay away, or if you do get them out, only get them out once a day…open them in the evening before showers get out pjs and the outfits for the next day (don’t forget socks and underwear).

shoes…make a shoe spot and have everyone stuck to it…kids shoes are such tripping hazards and they seem to pop up everywhere

give each kid a “stuff drawer” and have them put their odds and ends in it…if they still travel with a blankie, or small stuffers, the drawer is the safest place on housekeeping days so nothing gets accidentally picked up in the towels/linens.

bathroom counter space is at a premium
Take a sharpie with you and label plastic cups with each kiddos name and put their toothbrushes in them.

the bar soap can get messy with little hands.  Either bring a soap pump, or take one of the kitchen sponges and put it on the bathroom counter and put the bar soap on it.  It will help keep the bar from getting gummy…and Lee it in one place

towels…have clearly defined locations for each person to hang up their towels so they don’t get mixed up.  You can also bring 4 differently colored binder clips and clip them on the edge so everyone can see who’s is whose…just make sure to take them off on housekeeping day or they’ll be gone

Hope that helps some, enjoy your stay!


----------



## FoodieFriend

Stargazer65 said:


> YMMV, I've heard.  A lot of people say the bang is not worth the bucks (points).  I've only had LV and SV.  Sometimes a SV has a TP view, just from a lower level.  I could watch the fireworks fine though from there.  Sometimes a LV has a TP view, mine did not, but it was a great view and I could watch the water parade.





ktmo said:


> We haven't gotten Theme Park View for any of our stays.  We have lucked out getting a standard view, with decent views of the castle.  But we also have gotten standard view with views of the trees in the courtyard.





beccasmom said:


> The TPV units are worth it, IMHO.  However, we have often lucked out booking a lake view room with MK views.  We like the higher floors (you ”see” less of the parking lot ) and ask for an outer ring even-numbered room facing north.  The LV units are lovely too though.   Fingers crossed for Pixie Dust! ☺



Thanks everyone for their input. My mom just informed me that she really prefers lower floors to avoid elevator waits/crowds, so I'm sticking with the Standard View. I did hear TPV should be higher floor to get the best fireworks view. I tried to see examples of views on another website so maybe we'll get lucky. It will be nice to be so close to MK. Also crossing fingers that Top of the World Lounge will reopen by the time we go, but if not, we'll make an ADR at California Grill.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

FoodieFriend said:


> Thanks everyone for their input. My mom just informed me that she really prefers lower floors to avoid elevator waits/crowds, so I'm sticking with the Standard View. I did hear TPV should be higher floor to get the best fireworks view. I tried to see examples of views on another website so maybe we'll get lucky. It will be nice to be so close to MK. Also crossing fingers that Top of the World Lounge will reopen by the time we go, but if not, we'll make an ADR at California Grill.


Remind Mom that you wait just as long for an elevator to go one floor up as to go 8 or 11 floors up.  Unless you take the stairs, the elevator wait is the elevator wait.  But if she prefers lower floors in general, (and that is just an excuse) keep Mom happy.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

Does Mousekeeping replenish: 

Toiletries such as shampoo, conditioner & soap?

Toilet paper, tissue & paper towels?

Will there be a cart in the hallway to ask Mousekeeping, if we need more?


----------



## Stargazer65

FoodieFriend said:


> My mom just informed me that she really prefers lower floors to avoid elevator waits/crowds





wishicouldgomoreofte said:


> Unless you take the stairs, the elevator wait is the elevator wait.


Agree, not much difference in wait times between even the two extremes of a top and a 2nd floor.  Other than maybe being the first one off on the way up.  If you're low the stairs are an option, but keep in mind that it's BLT...even a SV can be pretty high up and that's a lot of stairs!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Stargazer65 said:


> Agree, not much difference in wait times between even the two extremes of a top and a 2nd floor.  Other than maybe being the first one off on the way up.  If you're low the stairs are an option, but keep in mind that it's BLT...even a SV can be pretty high up and that's a lot of stairs!


Agree, 5th floor (which is the highest std view goes) is a lot of stairs.  My point was just that you have to wait whether it is 2nd floor or 5th floor,  it doesn't matter where you are getting OFF when you are waiting 20 minutes or more to GET ON.  If there is a group, or strollers, or wheelchairs, or luggage racks, you may have to wait for 3rd or 4th elevator.  So sounds like Mom's preference is best.


----------



## thptrek

Heading back to BLT in October. This will be our fifth or sixth stay since joining DVC. We tended to bank up points and then upgrade to 2BD TPV. We just love the view.


----------



## TMichele

So, I am not an owner yet. I'm purchasing resale and the contract is at ROFR right now. I have sentimental feelings for the Contemporary since I stayed there during some of our best family WDW trips as a child. Anyway, I hope it's okay I'm commenting as a hopeful, future owner at BLT.

With the room revamp announcement for the Contemporary....do we think any of this design is going to bleed over into BLT room design? I don't know if there has been a precedent for this at other resorts...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TMichele said:


> So, I am not an owner yet. I'm purchasing resale and the contract is at ROFR right now. I have sentimental feelings for the Contemporary since I stayed there during some of our best family WDW trips as a child. Anyway, I hope it's okay I'm commenting as a hopeful, future owner at BLT.
> 
> With the room revamp announcement for the Contemporary....do we think any of this design is going to bleed over into BLT room design? I don't know if there has been a precedent for this at other resorts...



Are you wishing for it or not?  

BLT had a soft goods refurb a few years ago and I'm thinking by the time the next refurb comes around in a couple of years they'll have decided this wasn't the way to go with the CR.  They often have similar elements to the hotel side if one exists but there hasn't been a DVC refurb that has been done exactly the same yet.   The upcoming PVB soft goods refurb might be the best indicator of what might happen at BLT.  I hope they stick to what they already have at both and just refresh.


----------



## TMichele

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Are you wishing for it or not?
> 
> BLT had a soft goods refurb a few years ago and I'm thinking by the time the next refurb comes around in a couple of years they'll have decided this wasn't the way to go with the CR.  They often have similar elements to the hotel side if one exists but there hasn't been a DVC refurb that has been done exactly the same yet.   The upcoming PVB soft goods refurb might be the best indicator of what might happen at BLT.  I hope they stick to what they already have at both and just refresh.



I am definitely not wishing for it...if I was making a DVC purchasing decision today, and the rooms were themed like the photos in their announcement, I would choose another resort. I realize opinions on the theming/decor are kind of polarized. I don't think any of the DVC rooms I saw (in recent YouTube tours only) prompted such a visceral reaction for me....if that makes sense. Again--I know they are Contemporary rooms and not BLT rooms!

That makes a lot of sense about watching PVB to see what happens--thank you! I hope they stick to what they have too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

TMichele said:


> I am definitely not wishing for it...if I was making a DVC purchasing decision today, and the rooms were themed like the photos in their announcement, I would choose another resort. I realize opinions on the theming/decor are kind of polarized. I don't think any of the DVC rooms I saw (in recent YouTube tours only) prompted such a visceral reaction for me....if that makes sense. Again--I know they are Contemporary rooms and not BLT rooms!
> 
> That makes a lot of sense about watching PVB to see what happens--thank you! I hope they stick to what they have too.



Just checking!  

I had seen the released CR photos but not anything on reactions.  I thought that last CR refurb was perhaps the best they had ever done.  This new one they're showing goes towards the bottom for me unfortunately and I'd be terribly disappointed to see it bleed over to BLT.   I'm more ambivalent if Moana goes in at PVB as it appeared to be more subtle but I think PVB is nice as is and just needs carpet replacement, painting etc and not retheming.


----------



## beccasmom

TMichele said:


> With the room revamp announcement for the Contemporary....do we think any of this design is going to bleed over into BLT room design? I don't know if there has been a precedent for this at other resorts...



I have always been a CR fan (sentiment perhaps, as we stayed there often on our first WDW trips).  But I really don’t care for the new room decor at all.  We were contemplating a possible trip in November for the D23 convention, scheduled to be held at the CR.  Now we are not so sure!


----------



## DianaMB333

We just came back from a 2BR TPV stay here... gorgeuos view, totally worth it! 

The bedrooms felt a bit torn out already, particularly the master... have you heard of any calendar refurbishment?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DianaMB333 said:


> We just came back from a 2BR TPV stay here... gorgeuos view, totally worth it!
> 
> The bedrooms felt a bit torn out already, particularly the master... have you heard of any calendar refurbishment?



It may just be a case of that particular room.   I do think DVC could do a better job of upkeep between refurbs.  I've seen it at a couple resorts over the years but it doesn't seem like it's really a coordinated effort everywhere.


----------



## ajjonesehc

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It may just be a case of that particular room. I do think DVC could do a better job of upkeep between refurbs. I've seen it at a couple resorts over the years but it doesn't seem like it's really a coordinated effort everywhere.


I've noticed this too.  On our last stay at BLT, the bathroom was in desperate need of some upkeep.  I think they're not doing such a great job and general maintenance and relying too much on the refurb schedule.  *IF* DVC sticks to the 14 year schedule then the refurb should start around 2023, just after the 50th celebrations.


----------



## TXRunner

*Wondering how the 1 BR sofabeds are - has anyone stayed recently & are they ok for teens?  I really like the BLT location and not crazy about paying 2 BR prices for just the 3 of us (my son is 14).  I liked the 1 BR layout with 2 bathrooms.  *


----------



## FastEddie17

TXRunner said:


> *Wondering how the 1 BR sofabeds are - has anyone stayed recently & are they ok for teens?  I really like the BLT location and not crazy about paying 2 BR prices for just the 3 of us (my son is 14).  I liked the 1 BR layout with 2 bathrooms.  *



The sofa beds at BLT aren’t too bad compared to some of the other resorts.  BLT also has a chair in the living room that pulls out into a single sleeper.  Your son might find that more comfortable if he’s not over 6 feet.


----------



## TXRunner

FastEddie17 said:


> The sofa beds at BLT aren’t too bad compared to some of the other resorts.  BLT also has a chair in the living room that pulls out into a single sleeper.  Your son might find that more comfortable if he’s not over 6 feet.



Thanks!  He's just under 6 feet but about 230 - big kid & will be almost 15 when we stay.  Last night I showed him the rooms, along with the set up next to Contemporary and he was really excited.  Didn't mind the sofa and was excited that he would have his own bathroom.

* addendum for owners who are wondering about the Incredibles theme.  I wasn't sure about it but I showed my son and he really liked it so Disney obviously knows what they are doing - kids may think it's the greatest.


----------



## ChipNdale8887

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It may just be a case of that particular room.   I do think DVC could do a better job of upkeep between refurbs.  I've seen it at a couple resorts over the years but it doesn't seem like it's really a coordinated effort everywhere.


To add. We just came back from 9 nights at BLT in a standard view studio. Room 7237. We loved it! the Carpet in our room was looking pretty warn and had some snags in it that were pretty good. Also the AC unit seemed to make the floor wet in the closet I'm guessing from condensation. I will say the AC in this room was a beast and let you lower it down to 65 degrees  Overall we loved BLT. It was our first stay. We own at CCV and RIV. So far we have stayed in a CCV studio, a Beach Club accessible studio(never asked for an accessible room), a Riviera Standard View Studio and the BLT Standard View Studio. It was our first time at a monorail resort and we absolutely loved it. We used to love the skyliner but it seems to close at every sight of lightning or dark clouds and its just not reliable since they don't tell you if its running on the APP from what I can tell. We did love Riviera a lot. The rooms were the best so far. But our favorites of the 4 we've stayed at are in this order, BLT(monorail and walking to MK is amazing), CCV(we just love the Wilderness Lodge), Riviera, then Beach Club.,


----------



## Montana Minnies

I have a question on whether there is a map showing BLT rooms? 
I was curious as to if there is a particular section that has the 2 bedroom units and if they are side by side for lake view?
The family is splitting up into 2 separate groups using 2- 2bedroom Lake View units.


----------



## KTownRaider

I think this thread will be helpful...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...nks-last-update-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/


----------



## Rick195275

ChipNdale8887 said:


> To add. We just came back from 9 nights at BLT in a standard view studio. Room 7237. We loved it! the Carpet in our room was looking pretty warn and had some snags in it that were pretty good. Also the AC unit seemed to make the floor wet in the closet I'm guessing from condensation. I will say the AC in this room was a beast and let you lower it down to 65 degrees  Overall we loved BLT. It was our first stay. We own at CCV and RIV. So far we have stayed in a CCV studio, a Beach Club accessible studio(never asked for an accessible room), a Riviera Standard View Studio and the BLT Standard View Studio. It was our first time at a monorail resort and we absolutely loved it. We used to love the skyliner but it seems to close at every sight of lightning or dark clouds and its just not reliable since they don't tell you if its running on the APP from what I can tell. We did love Riviera a lot. The rooms were the best so far. But our favorites of the 4 we've stayed at are in this order, BLT(monorail and walking to MK is amazing), CCV(we just love the Wilderness Lodge), Riviera, then Beach Club., View attachment 592349View attachment 592350View attachment 592351View attachment 592352View attachment 592353View attachment 592354View attachment 592355View attachment 592356


Happy you enjoyed your first stay at BLT! Such an awesome resort! We are BLT owners that love Riv! Maybe we can trade points some time


----------



## supersnoop

Montana Minnies said:


> I have a question on whether there is a map showing BLT rooms?
> I was curious as to if there is a particular section that has the 2 bedroom units and if they are side by side for lake view?
> The family is splitting up into 2 separate groups using 2- 2bedroom Lake View units.


Dedicated or lock-off 2bedrooms? No two dedicated lake-view units are next to each other.  There are only six or seven on any given floor, so I'd give it a 50/50 chance of being on the same floor.


----------



## sarahk0204

supersnoop said:


> Dedicated or lock-off 2bedrooms? No two dedicated lake-view units are next to each other.  There are only six or seven on any given floor, so I'd give it a 50/50 chance of being on the same floor.



Since there are "lake-view" rooms on the outside of the curve that are actually side angle MK views, we've had a couple of times now when we traveled with friends who are also DVC owners, and the two 2-BR lake-view rooms were right across the hall from each other. Some (or all) of these may have been lock-offs (I honestly don't remember).


----------



## supersnoop

sarahk0204 said:


> Since there are "lake-view" rooms on the outside of the curve that are actually side angle MK views, we've had a couple of times now when we traveled with friends who are also DVC owners, and the two 2-BR lake-view rooms were right across the hall from each other. Some (or all) of these may have been lock-offs (I honestly don't remember).


For adedicated 2BR, xx02 is across the hall from xx05, and xx41 is across the hall from xx44.


----------



## DISNEYFAN2828

FastEddie17 said:


> The sofa beds at BLT aren’t too bad compared to some of the other resorts.  BLT also has a chair in the living room that pulls out into a single sleeper.  Your son might find that more comfortable if he’s not over 6 feet.



I packed a foam mattress topper that I got for 20 bucks at Target to add to the "comfort" of the sofa bed.  I was told the bed was SO much better!!!!


----------



## francoAlbertan

Random question here. My 8 year old has recently gotten super excited about tennis. We’re planned to go March next year so it should be cool enough to play if he wants. Does anyone know if BLT has racquets and balls available for rent/day use?


----------



## Lori Duck

It's from 2016, but here's some info:
https://plandisney.disney.go.com/qu...y-tennis-childsize-racquets-available-310433/


----------



## Lori Duck

FrancoAlbertan, you can tap and open even if it still reads: Loading


----------



## monorailmom

Hi all!  We are checking into BLT one week from today!   I was just doing our room request and have a question...are there Lake View one bedrooms on the first floor?!  You wouldn't think so since you can't actually see the lake from the first floor, but it does seem when I research it that there are three.  When we have stayed Lake View previously we were on the 15th.  Has anyone had a Lake View on the bottom floor?


----------



## bobbiwoz

^ I think the first 4 or 5 floors are standard.


----------



## supersnoop

monorailmom said:


> Hi all!  We are checking into BLT one week from today!   I was just doing our room request and have a question...are there Lake View one bedrooms on the first floor?!  You wouldn't think so since you can't actually see the lake from the first floor, but it does seem when I research it that there are three.  When we have stayed Lake View previously we were on the 15th.  Has anyone had a Lake View on the bottom floor?


See the diagrams here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...nks-last-update-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/.
There appear to be some lake-view rooms on the second floor, but none on the first.


----------



## monorailmom

Thanks so much, I had always thought that lake view rooms were not on the first floor but my DH found some information that conflicted.  We are of course going to trust the DIS and leave our room requests as is.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Does anyone know how many standard view 1 bedrooms there are?


----------



## Adg0428

Does BLT have Netflix on the TVS?


----------



## Rick195275

Adg0428 said:


> Does BLT have Netflix on the TVS?


I don’t believe any tv “on property” has Netflix. The mouse doesn’t want us spending time in our rooms


----------



## Adg0428

Rick195275 said:


> I don’t believe any tv “on property” has Netflix. The mouse doesn’t want us spending time in our rooms


Thank you! Staying at the dolphin spoiled me


----------



## Wiltony

Adg0428 said:


> Does BLT have Netflix on the TVS?



You can bring a Chromecast dongle to make your TV smart, if you're handy with that sort of thing.  It's more involved than just plugging it in, though, due to the need for wifi.

You could also bring an HDMI cable and attach it to your laptop and play from that.  I do that frequently.

Another alternative, as silly as it sounds now-a-days, is to check out DVDs from community hall.


----------



## Wiltony

Here is another alternative for room finding.

https://touringplans.com/hotel_maps/bay-lake-tower-at-disneys-contemporary-resort
I've noticed that the prior link that was shared has some view category discrepancies with the Touringplans one.

I find it frustrating to no end that Disney will not release an official map of room view categories at the resort.  It only makes me think that they're up to something (i.e. they re-classify the view category for a few of the rooms on occasion.)


----------



## cellomom

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Does anyone know how many standard view 1 bedrooms there are?



30- standard view 1br


----------



## DianaMB333

Have this been on forever and I haven't noticed it?

Kind of glasses on the bridge from contemporary to baylake, blocking MK view


----------



## pirate33

DianaMB333 said:


> Have this been on forever and I haven't noticed it?
> 
> Kind of glasses on the bridge from contemporary to baylake, blocking MK view
> 
> View attachment 608642



These opaque windows have been there since the first time I visited, around 2015 or so.  My guess is that they were intended to deter large groups of people from congregating there to watch fireworks, creating possible structural problems or failure.  I found some pictures from opening day that show these windows in place.


----------



## DebbieB

supersnoop said:


> See the diagrams here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...nks-last-update-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/.
> There appear to be some lake-view rooms on the second floor, but none on the first.



I arrived on 9/26 and got the room ready text while in the car from the airport, lake view studio.  Room 7206.  Second floor I thought?  I looked at Touring Plans and the picture was barely a lake view. When I got there, I went straight to the front desk and asked if it was standard or lake view. She said it was lake view. I asked if there was anything higher.  She looked and said 9th floor, I said I’ll take that.  Got 7925.  Now that’s a lake view!   Sorry picture is sideways.


----------



## bcuinohio

DebbieB said:


> I arrived on 9/26 and got the room ready text while in the car from the airport, lake view studio.  Room 7206.  Second floor I thought?  I looked at Touring Plans and the picture was barely a lake view. When I got there, I went straight to the front desk and asked if it was standard or lake view. She said it was lake view. I asked if there was anything higher.  She looked and said 9th floor, I said I’ll take that.  Got 7925.  Now that’s a lake view!   Sorry picture is sideways.
> View attachment 611933


Anything on first or second floor should be Standard view imo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

DianaMB333 said:


> Have this been on forever and I haven't noticed it?
> 
> Kind of glasses on the bridge from contemporary to baylake, blocking MK view
> 
> View attachment 608642


They’ve only been put up (during my visits) when it’s very windy &/or rainy. They will be up one night & off the next morning… and right back up again at night! They’ve rarely been left up all day (in my experience). & They really do help in shielding the bridge from the elements!!


----------



## NeutralNovice

Hey BLT lovers!  Can't wait for my first stay in December!  Seems so far away though.  And the closer i get the worse the anticipation will get haha.

I have a lakeview 1BR right now... Im hoping i can get into a higher floor so well see.


----------



## hhisc16

NeutralNovice said:


> Hey BLT lovers!  Can't wait for my first stay in December!  Seems so far away though.  And the closer i get the worse the anticipation will get haha.
> 
> I have a lakeview 1BR right now... Im hoping i can get into a higher floor so well see.


Our first BLT stay is in September!
We have a standard view studio and after looking at the map/diagram, I agree that we will try to request higher floor.
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## bcuinohio

hhisc16 said:


> Our first BLT stay is in September!
> We have a standard view studio and after looking at the map/diagram, I agree that we will try to request higher floor.
> Enjoy your stay!


Standard view is usually the lower floors.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

hhisc16 said:


> Our first BLT stay is in September!
> We have a standard view studio and after looking at the map/diagram, I agree that we will try to request higher floor.
> Enjoy your stay!


You won't be able to get too high with standard view. But it's the best value point-wise!


----------



## peabody58

The recent on-line check-in for Standard Studios does not even include a request section.  It used to have Floor and High Floor, but now, nothing.  We'll be at BLT in May, but just missed out on the Moonlight Magic May 24th night.


----------



## Wiltony

Worked for the last 6-months preparing to make a reservation for a BLT GV over the week of Christmas.  Was successful and we are ecstatic!  Got Christmas Eve tickets to Drawn to Life, MK reservations for Christmas Day, and Santa will making a stop.  Trip of a lifetime and just wanted to share! 






The wife and I came up with this plan almost a year ago and I have been orchestrating *exactly* how many points were needed and how we'd accomplish this reservation through banking and borrowing, given the 50% restriction.  Holy crap the point costs are high that week.  But thanks to my excel spreadsheet and a lot of planning and forethought, I was able to get everything in-place in time to start walking.

Due to the resale borrow bug that I thankfully learned about prior, I wouldn't have been able to do this online each morning.  I chatted with DVC about it and asked if they could just manually borrow the points I knew I would need for me now, so they were ready to be used when I made my reservation online.  They said that they couldn't borrow points unless it was attached to a reservation.  My solution was to find some combination of dates and room type that added up to exactly the amount of points I needed to borrow and make that reservation through member services where they would then borrow the points, then I would cancel it online, which left the borrowed points usable in my current UY.  It totally worked lol and I ended up with the full amount of borrowed points needed to complete my ressie online for the remainder of my walk.  Man I had some crazy obstacles to navigate.  Add in the MLK day outage and I had some major blood pressure spikes trying to get this done.

Out of curiosity, I added up the cost of this reservation at the current rack rates and it was frankly mind-boggling.  I cannot believe I get to stay in an accommodation that Disney values at approximately the cost of a new car lol.   I feel like a Saudi Prince rolling in dough!  Seriously though, I could never justify spending that kind of money for this normally, so it's so nice to see my membership pay off and legitimately afford me these kinds of opportunities for my family.

Side note: I know a lot of members have multiple home resorts and use years, but I have purposely worked to maintain a single resort/UY as I added on over the years.  I really think that paid off here as it would have been very difficult to patch this kind of reservation together otherwise.  It's a little validation for my decision to do that, even though it's not a very popular route to take.  To each their own, and I know most owners like the structure they chose for themselves and I respect that, but I'm glad I did what I did, as it works for me.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Did you borrow or purchase the one time use points ? 
I am confused when you said you “worked around the minimum allowed to borrow points restriction. 
I might need to borrow your strategy for next year to move up to a one bedroom Can’t even imagine the point total for a grand Villa for holidays!  

Congrats on beating the system and getting a fantastic December trip to dream about! 
If you are kind and post a trip report , I hope you begin with a description that includes the planning . That way I will remeber it is your trip!  I am excited for you because I love BLT home too!


----------



## Wiltony

DL1WDW2 said:


> Did you borrow or purchase the one time use points ?


I borrowed 255 (50%) of my own 2023 points for this reservation.  No OTU points as part of this transaction.




DL1WDW2 said:


> I am confused when you said you “worked around the minimum allowed to borrow points restriction.


I'm not sure what part you're referring to (I never said what you have in quotes), but you might be referring to me talking about working around the resale borrow bug.  DVC has a bug in their system where your ressie will error out if, as part of that online reservation transaction, you're borrowing points on a resale contract.  I knew about this thankfully, so I needed to figure out a way to get those points borrowed manually into my current UY ahead of time, so that I could complete my walking transaction online each day without running into errors.  Since member services won't let you borrow points without a reservation, I called them and made a "fake" reservation with the exact amount of points I needed to borrow.  Since a borrow transaction is irreversible, once I cancelled the "fake" reservation, the borrowed points remained in my current UY which I could then use for making my "real" reservation.  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We’ll be back for 12/30, 12/31 again!


----------



## floribr1

DL1WDW2 said:


> I am confused when you said you “worked around the minimum allowed to borrow points restriction.



I am guessing that you are referring to this part of @Wiltony's post:


> I have been orchestrating *exactly* how many points were needed and how we'd accomplish this reservation *through banking and borrowing, given the 50% restriction*.



Members are currently restricted to borrowing a maximum of 50% of points from the following Use Year. In the "before times" we were able to borrow 100% from the following year. With proper planning, we could then theoretically access up to 3 full years worth of points for a single reservation. Meaning, we could bank one year's worth of points into the next year, and then use the prior year banked points, plus the current year's points and then borrow all of the following year's points.

If that wasn't your question, I do now know what you could have meant.


----------



## Wiltony

floribr1 said:


> I am guessing that you are referring to this part of @Wiltony's post:
> 
> 
> Members are currently restricted to borrowing a maximum of 50% of points from the following Use Year. In the "before times" we were able to borrow 100% from the following year. With proper planning, we could then theoretically access up to 3 full years worth of points for a single reservation. Meaning, we could bank one year's worth of points into the next year, and then use the prior year banked points, plus the current year's points and then borrow all of the following year's points.
> 
> If that wasn't your question, I do now know what you could have meant.



If that was the question, then yeah, I didn't work around that restriction, I worked within it.


----------



## CarolynFH

Wiltony said:


> Worked for the last 6-months preparing to make a reservation for a BLT GV over the week of Christmas.  Was successful and we are ecstatic!  Got Christmas Eve tickets to Drawn to Life, MK reservations for Christmas Day, and Santa will making a stop.  Trip of a lifetime and just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I came up with this plan almost a year ago and I have been orchestrating *exactly* how many points were needed and how we'd accomplish this reservation through banking and borrowing, given the 50% restriction.  Holy crap the point costs are high that week.  But thanks to my excel spreadsheet and a lot of planning and forethought, I was able to get everything in-place in time to start walking.
> 
> Due to the resale borrow bug that I thankfully learned about prior, I wouldn't have been able to do this online each morning.  I chatted with DVC about it and asked if they could just manually borrow the points I knew I would need for me now, so they were ready to be used when I made my reservation online.  They said that they couldn't borrow points unless it was attached to a reservation.  My solution was to find some combination of dates and room type that added up to exactly the amount of points I needed to borrow and make that reservation through member services where they would then borrow the points, then I would cancel it online, which left the borrowed points usable in my current UY.  It totally worked lol and I ended up with the full amount of borrowed points needed to complete my ressie online for the remainder of my walk.  Man I had some crazy obstacles to navigate.  Add in the MLK day outage and I had some major blood pressure spikes trying to get this done.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I added up the cost of this reservation at the current rack rates and it was frankly mind-boggling.  I cannot believe I get to stay in an accommodation that Disney values at approximately the cost of a new car lol.   I feel like a Saudi Prince rolling in dough!  Seriously though, I could never justify spending that kind of money for this normally, so it's so nice to see my membership pay off and legitimately afford me these kinds of opportunities for my family.
> 
> Side note: I know a lot of members have multiple home resorts and use years, but I have purposely worked to maintain a single resort/UY as I added on over the years.  I really think that paid off here as it would have been very difficult to patch this kind of reservation together otherwise.  It's a little validation for my decision to do that, even though it's not a very popular route to take.  To each their own, and I know most owners like the structure they chose for themselves and I respect that, but I'm glad I did what I did, as it works for me.


Congratulations, and may you and your family have the most amazing Christmas! That’s what DVC is for.


----------



## rescuetink

Wiltony said:


> I'm not sure what part you're referring to (I never said what you have in quotes), but you might be referring to me talking about working around the resale borrow bug.  DVC has a bug in their system where your ressie will error out if, as part of that online reservation transaction, you're borrowing points on a resale contract.  I knew about this thankfully, so I needed to figure out a way to get those points borrowed manually into my current UY ahead of time, so that I could complete my walking transaction online each day without running into errors.  Since member services won't let you borrow points without a reservation, I called them and made a "fake" reservation with the exact amount of points I needed to borrow.  Since a borrow transaction is irreversible, once I cancelled the "fake" reservation, the borrowed points remained in my current UY which I could then use for making my "real" reservation.  Hope that makes sense!



Ok, I want to make sure I understand this correctly, if I have 200 points a year and my points for 2022 are already used they would let me make another reservation (real or fake) for 200 points and take the entire 200 points from my 2023 points?  Then I could use those 200 points for a different reservation if I wanted because they were transferred under a reservation?  I'm just trying to make sure I'm not more confused by this then I think I am!!  TIA


----------



## CarolynFH

rescuetink said:


> Ok, I want to make sure I understand this correctly, if I have 200 points a year and my points for 2022 are already used they would let me make another reservation (real or fake) for 200 points and take the entire 200 points from my 2023 points?  Then I could use those 200 points for a different reservation if I wanted because they were transferred under a reservation?  I'm just trying to make sure I'm not more confused by this then I think I am!!  TIA


No, if all of your 2022 points are used, you could borrow only 100 from 2023 into 2022.

OP was talking about the issue of having to call to borrow the points, not being able to borrow online. So he called and borrowed points to make another reservation, which meant those borrowed points were in his account. And when it came time to reserve the GV, he did not have to call to borrow points and possibly lose the villa he needed. He did not borrow more than 50%.


----------



## rescuetink

CarolynFH said:


> No, if all of your 2022 points are used, you could borrow only 100 from 2023 into 2022.
> 
> OP was talking about the issue of having to call to borrow the points, not being able to borrow online. So he called and borrowed points to make another reservation, which meant those borrowed points were in his account. And when it came time to reserve the GV, he did not have to call to borrow points and possibly lose the villa he needed. He did not borrow more than 50%.



Thanks!!  So I was right, I was confused!!  Hopefully they'll remove those restrictions soon!!


----------



## NeutralNovice

For those who have stayed on the Lake View side where you can see other parks in the distance, do you every bring your binoculars or are they just too far?


----------



## Spork24

NeutralNovice said:


> For those who have stayed on the Lake View side where you can see other parks in the distance, do you every bring your binoculars or are they just too far?



I have never brought binoculars.  I guess it depends on what you want to see.  It would probably be nice to have binoculars if you wanted to see the other parks fireworks.


----------



## bobdacat

oh yes, I always bring binoculars, great views on both sides.    I love sitting out on balcony and watching the park or the fireworks in the distance, or watching the boats.   Nice break from running around all day..


----------



## Wiltony

bobdacat said:


> oh yes, I always bring binoculars, great views on both sides.    I love sitting out on balcony and watching the park or the fireworks in the distance, or watching the boats.   Nice break from running around all day..


I bought some to keep in my owners locker.


----------



## DeeBee3

Since the most recent direct sale incentive expired, I still see an offer on the add-on tool. Does anyone know what the current March incentive is for BLT? It won't let you click on anything to see the details.


----------



## wnielsen1

DeeBee3 said:


> Since the most recent direct sale incentive expired, I still see an offer on the add-on tool. Does anyone know what the current March incentive is for BLT? It won't let you click on anything to see the details.


https://dvcnews.com/dvc-program/fin...deals-remain-for-other-resorts-in-spring-2022


----------



## NeutralNovice

I did a Google search for a refurbishment schedule and saw that BLT is due for a refurbishment, possibly next year!

Is the refurbishment to the Contemporary Tower a good indication of what we should expect at BLT?  I was watching some videos and thought the Incredibles were a weird choice--like I kinda feel like a resort like Contemporary shouldn't have overt IP theming but that's just me.  Otherwise, the renovated rooms look quite nice and modern.  I love hard floors (I have bad allergies with rugs, generally) and they have detachable showerheads, which is a must for me.


----------



## bcuinohio

NeutralNovice said:


> I did a Google search for a refurbishment schedule and saw that BLT is due for a refurbishment, possibly next year!
> 
> Is the refurbishment to the Contemporary Tower a good indication of what we should expect at BLT?  I was watching some videos and thought the Incredibles were a weird choice--like I kinda feel like a resort like Contemporary shouldn't have overt IP theming but that's just me.  Otherwise, the renovated rooms look quite nice and modern.  I love hard floors (I have bad allergies with rugs, generally) and they have detachable showerheads, which is a must for me.


The Poly DVC rooms did not do a Moana theme during their recent refurb. i hope they incorporate the Murphy beds.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NeutralNovice said:


> I did a Google search for a refurbishment schedule and saw that BLT is due for a refurbishment, possibly next year!
> 
> Is the refurbishment to the Contemporary Tower a good indication of what we should expect at BLT?  I was watching some videos and thought the Incredibles were a weird choice--like I kinda feel like a resort like Contemporary shouldn't have overt IP theming but that's just me.  Otherwise, the renovated rooms look quite nice and modern.  I love hard floors (I have bad allergies with rugs, generally) and they have detachable showerheads, which is a must for me.



No refurb has been announced.  The dates you found were just what it should be if DVC were to follow their 7 year refurb timeline that they said they were going to do.  They've not been so great about it the past 2 years delaying some and moving up others.  

Poor Contemporary is all I can say.  Disney has done some weird theming there over the years and I think it's been best when they haven't tried to add Disney IP.  (Early 2000's was astrocious) I would not expect any BLT refurb to follow along with the Incredibles theme as the DVC resorts do tend to differ a bit from the hotel sides.


----------



## NeutralNovice

bcuinohio said:


> The Poly DVC rooms did not do a Moana theme during their recent refurb. i hope they incorporate the Murphy beds.



Got it TY!  I just looked up a video on the DVC Studio refurbs at Poly.  I like the less in-your-face IP.  Can't wait to see what BLT will look like when they eventually refurb.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> No refurb has been announced.  The dates you found were just what it should be if DVC were to follow their 7 year refurb timeline that they said they were going to do.  They've not been so great about it the past 2 years delaying some and moving up others.
> 
> Poor Contemporary is all I can say.  Disney has done some weird theming there over the years and I think it's been best when they haven't tried to add Disney IP.  (Early 2000's was astrocious) I would not expect any BLT refurb to follow along with the Incredibles theme as the DVC resorts do tend to differ a bit from the hotel sides.



Yeah I figured they were just estimates and were not confirmed.  I really like the design language of the other resorts that have been recently refurbed like PVB and SSR.  They look so much more modern and simple (which I prefer in general, I know others will disagree).  I currently have a 1BR res for my upcoming trip in December but I am hoping I'll be able to book a 2BR at SSR.

For me, what's mostly selling me is the hard floors and the detachable showerheads lol.  I'm sure BLT will follow suit when they finally schedule it officially.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Hi.
We found some availability at BLT in a lake view studio assuming our rental works out! ((Fingers crossed)) Never stayed but it's been on our bucket list to stay at BLT or Contemporary.
I've heard the rooms are small but can anyone give me a size comparison? Like Pop Century small? Or Copper Creek small?


----------



## sleepydog25

PrincessNelly said:


> Hi.
> We found some availability at BLT in a lake view studio assuming our rental works out! ((Fingers crossed)) Never stayed but it's been on our bucket list to stay at BLT or Contemporary.
> I've heard the rooms are small but can anyone give me a size comparison? Like Pop Century small? Or Copper Creek small?


Studios are almost identical in terms of size. Both 1BR and 2BR suites are 100 or more sq ft larger at BLT. The prime consideration for BLT is location--hard to beat it. Either way, you'll enjoy your stay, I'm sure.


----------



## TroJo

PrincessNelly said:


> Hi.
> We found some availability at BLT in a lake view studio assuming our rental works out! ((Fingers crossed)) Never stayed but it's been on our bucket list to stay at BLT or Contemporary.
> I've heard the rooms are small but can anyone give me a size comparison? Like Pop Century small? Or Copper Creek small?


Copper creek studios are 338 sq feet. BLT studios are 339 sq feet. So identical in size.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

PrincessNelly said:


> Hi.
> We found some availability at BLT in a lake view studio assuming our rental works out! ((Fingers crossed)) Never stayed but it's been on our bucket list to stay at BLT or Contemporary.
> I've heard the rooms are small but can anyone give me a size comparison? Like Pop Century small? Or Copper Creek small?


Hooray for your potential stay at BLT! The CR is the most iconic Disney resort in my biased opinion 
BLT studios are 339 square feet, CCV is 338 so nearly identical. The layout of the kitchenette is different (it takes up more of the room space than CCV), so the sleeping area may be a bit smaller.

But POP is avg 260 square feet. It's definitely not going to feel THAT small


----------



## PrincessNelly

sleepydog25 said:


> Studios are almost identical in terms of size. Both 1BR and 2BR suites are 100 or more sq ft larger at BLT. The prime consideration for BLT is location--hard to beat it. Either way, you'll enjoy your stay, I'm sure.





TroJo said:


> Copper creek studios are 338 sq feet. BLT studios are 339 sq feet. So identical in size.


Thank you both.
The Copper Creek comparison definitely helps since we've stayed there before.
 The rental comes through. I'm so excited


----------



## PrincessNelly

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Hooray for your potential stay at BLT! The CR is the most iconic Disney resort in my biased opinion
> BLT studios are 339 square feet, CCV is 338 so nearly identical. The layout of the kitchenette is different (it takes up more of the room space than CCV), so the sleeping area may be a bit smaller.
> 
> But POP is avg 260 square feet. It's definitely not going to feel THAT small


Yes, Pop was teeny tiny lol. But I'm glad its a bit more spacious.


----------



## Ciyra

What would your room requests be for a lake view dedicated 2 bedroom?

Should I be requesting anything more specific than a high floor??

*EDITED to include Lake View*


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Ciyra said:


> What would your room requests be for a dedicated 2 bedroom?
> 
> Should I be requesting anything more specific than a high floor??


What category?


----------



## Ciyra

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> What category?


Oops... that's an important detail. Lake view. I've just updated original post.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

Ciyra said:


> Oops... that's an important detail. Lake view. I've just updated original post.


High floor is good if you don't have any other requests. I like to be on the outer area looking towards the CR building. Others like to try for a partial theme park view on the opposite side. Or maybe looking over the pool.


----------



## PrincessNelly

PrincessNelly said:


> Thank you both.
> The Copper Creek comparison definitely helps since we've stayed there before.
> The rental comes through. I'm so excited


DVC rental came through! Wahoo! BLT here we come!!!


----------



## RamblinWreck

I don't own here but I managed to book my family into a 1 bedroom standard view for a week this June! I'm excited!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't own here but I managed to book my family into a 1 bedroom standard view for a week this June! I'm excited!


Best value on the monorail!


----------



## RamblinWreck

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> Best value on the monorail!


My greatest fear is that we are going to love it, and then be beating ourselves up for not buying into BLT in the first place instead of VGF, just because we (and mostly, my wife) aren't fans of the Contemporary aesthetic.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

RamblinWreck said:


> My greatest fear is that we are going to love it, and then be beating ourselves up for not buying into BLT in the first place instead of VGF, just because we (and mostly, my wife) aren't fans of the Contemporary aesthetic.


Well, if your wife isn't fond of the modern/mid-century vibe and prefers the Victorian theme, I think that's a good enough reason to buy at VGF. It's an expensive purchase, you gotta be happy!

Silver lining: From time to time, you should still be able to book something at BLT. It could be a nice way to switch things up. At least 1BR and even 2BR lake view aren't hard to get at 7 months.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

So excited!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't own here but I managed to book my family into a 1 bedroom standard view for a week this June! I'm excited!


Just stayed in a SV 1BDM and had decent views of the fireworks and could hear the music on tv. Can't beat that with the amount of points we paid.


----------



## Gr8scott

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't own here but I managed to book my family into a 1 bedroom standard view for a week this June! I'm excited!


We had the same this past December and loved the Standard view on the first floor. Be sure to call Member Services ahead of time (we used to call BLT direct) and request an even numbered room in the North Tower. We could see the fireworks from our room and the walk to both the Magic Kingdom and parking was a breeze. We usually get high-floor lake view rooms but absolutely loved this one, especially with the points savings. Highly recommend!


----------



## xdan0920

DISNEYFAN2828 said:


> I packed a foam mattress topper that I got for 20 bucks at Target to add to the "comfort" of the sofa bed.  I was told the bed was SO much better!!!!


Link? This is a great idea.


----------



## Gr8scott

Gr8scott said:


> We had the same this past December and loved the Standard view on the first floor. Be sure to call Member Services ahead of time (we used to call BLT direct) and request an even numbered room in the North Tower. We could see the fireworks from our room and the walk to both the Magic Kingdom and parking was a breeze. We usually get high-floor lake view rooms but absolutely loved this one, especially with the points savings. Highly recommend!


Correction, I think the even numbered standard view rooms in the North Tower give you a chance at viewing the Magic Kingdom fireworks. Other BLT owners please chime in to make sure my head is screwed on straight here. We stayed in 7104 and loved it.


----------



## bcuinohio

Gr8scott said:


> Correction, I think the even numbered standard view rooms in the North Tower give you a chance at viewing the Magic Kingdom fireworks. Other BLT owners please chime in to make sure my head is screwed on straight here.


we stayed in 8035 and it faced the pool.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Gr8scott said:


> Correction, I think the even numbered standard view rooms in the North Tower give you a chance at viewing the Magic Kingdom fireworks. Other BLT owners please chime in to make sure my head is screwed on straight here. We stayed in 7104 and loved it.


We were in 7312 which is on the north end and saw MK fireworks.


----------



## arich35

We are renting points for a 1 bedroom lake view. Is there anything we could requests that would give us and type of view of MK? If not what are the best options?


----------



## Gr8scott

arich35 said:


> We are renting points for a 1 bedroom lake view. Is there anything we could requests that would give us and type of view of MK? If not what are the best options?


I think your best bet is to request an even numbered room in the North Tower. Also be sure to check out the following link for room photos with views:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/b...nks-last-update-of-post-1-10-21-2015.2257082/

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## skippytx

Just got back from 8 nights in a 2 bedroom, and boy BLT is really due for that refurb.  The room was pretty rough in my opinion and had a few issues with the appliances.   I know it's coming hopefully next year, looking forward to it.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

skippytx said:


> Just got back from 8 nights in a 2 bedroom, and boy BLT is really due for that refurb.  The room was pretty rough in my opinion and had a few issues with the appliances.   I know it's coming hopefully next year, looking forward to it.


I'm hoping that the refurbishment starts on schedule, but given what's been happening with other properties, I'm not holding my breath. 

Anyone that's attempted a renovation project lately can attest to the ridiculous price of construction materials.  That fact coupled with the shortage of qualified labor leads me to believe that management is going to kick that can down the road as far as they can. I can't believe what is (or maybe I should say isn't) happening at Boulder Ridge. I would be livid if I owned there.

If DVD has been budgeting planned renovations on pre-covid estimates, then I think it's fair to assume that they straight up don't have the money to complete these renovations on schedule.


----------



## mrsap

Top of the World Lounge Reopening on July 11 at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort​
The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the recently-refurbished _Top of the World Lounge_ (located atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort) *will reopen to Disney Vacation Club Members as Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair on July 11*, once again offering spectacular views for Members

As part of Membership Magic, a special hard-ticket event, the "Bound to be Bad" Fireworks Party, will be held prior to the opening on July 8-10. Members will revel in the darker side of their favorite Disney stories during a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the newly refreshed lounge. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their "Disney-bounding" best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails, and a raven's-eye view of the "Disney Enchantment" nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park.

This hard-ticket event will only be offered to eligible Members who are staying on Walt Disney World Resort property, who will receive more information about the reopening and event.

The location will operate daily from 6 p.m. to midnight; however, operating hours may be further impacted by blackout dates around major holidays and closure due to ticketed or other private events.


----------



## rescuetink

mrsap said:


> Top of the World Lounge Reopening on July 11 at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort​
> The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the recently-refurbished _Top of the World Lounge_ (located atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort) *will reopen to Disney Vacation Club Members as Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair on July 11*, once again offering spectacular views for Members
> 
> As part of Membership Magic, a special hard-ticket event, the "Bound to be Bad" Fireworks Party, will be held prior to the opening on July 8-10. Members will revel in the darker side of their favorite Disney stories during a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the newly refreshed lounge. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their "Disney-bounding" best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails, and a raven's-eye view of the "Disney Enchantment" nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park.
> 
> This hard-ticket event will only be offered to eligible Members who are staying on Walt Disney World Resort property, who will receive more information about the reopening and event.
> 
> The location will operate daily from 6 p.m. to midnight; however, operating hours may be further impacted by blackout dates around major holidays and closure due to ticketed or other private events.


So there's two different things, "A Villains Lair" and the "Bound To Be Bad" event.  The "Villiains Lair is free for DVC members only, but the "Bound To Be Bad" event is $160.00pp!!  I just called, and while I was on the phone I got the email!!

_Disney Vacation Club_ Bound to Be Bad 
Grand Opening Party​ 

 Revel in a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their “Disney-bounding” best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails and a raven’s-eye view of the “Disney Enchantment” nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park.   

* Event Dates: July 8, 2022 | July 9, 2022 | July 10, 2022

 $160 per person, tax and gratuity included. * 

 Please see important information below: 

 • When registration opens, this page will refresh and you will be placed in our virtual queue in random order, regardless of how early you joined this page.  Those who enter after booking begins will be placed in numerical order.   

• _*Do not refresh the page while inside the virtual queue 
or you will lose your place in line.*_ 

 • While in the queue you will be able to see your place in line.  As registration progresses, you will see the number of Guests ahead of you decrease. Once it’s your turn you will be automatically directed into the registration form. 

_Please have your Member identification number ready. 




Registration will begin at:11:00 AM (6/24/2022)_


----------



## hilltopper152

mrsap said:


> Top of the World Lounge Reopening on July 11 at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort​
> The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the recently-refurbished _Top of the World Lounge_ (located atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort) *will reopen to Disney Vacation Club Members as Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair on July 11*, once again offering spectacular views for Members
> 
> As part of Membership Magic, a special hard-ticket event, the "Bound to be Bad" Fireworks Party, will be held prior to the opening on July 8-10. Members will revel in the darker side of their favorite Disney stories during a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the newly refreshed lounge. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their "Disney-bounding" best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails, and a raven's-eye view of the "Disney Enchantment" nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park.
> 
> This hard-ticket event will only be offered to eligible Members who are staying on Walt Disney World Resort property, who will receive more information about the reopening and event.
> 
> The location will operate daily from 6 p.m. to midnight; however, operating hours may be further impacted by blackout dates around major holidays and closure due to ticketed or other private events.


I had asked 2 days ago and they said the calendar said closed until at least mid Sept so this is amazing news!


----------



## mrsap

mrsap said:


> Top of the World Lounge Reopening on July 11 at Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort​
> The Walt Disney World Resort just announced that the recently-refurbished _Top of the World Lounge_ (located atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort) *will reopen to Disney Vacation Club Members as Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair on July 11*, once again offering spectacular views for Members
> 
> As part of Membership Magic, a special hard-ticket event, the "Bound to be Bad" Fireworks Party, will be held prior to the opening on July 8-10. Members will revel in the darker side of their favorite Disney stories during a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the newly refreshed lounge. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their "Disney-bounding" best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails, and a raven's-eye view of the "Disney Enchantment" nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park.
> 
> This hard-ticket event will only be offered to eligible Members who are staying on Walt Disney World Resort property, who will receive more information about the reopening and event.
> 
> The location will operate daily from 6 p.m. to midnight; however, operating hours may be further impacted by blackout dates around major holidays and closure due to ticketed or other private events.


Quoting myself:

*Update regarding TOWL Pre-Opening Party - “Bound To Be Bad”:*

On July 8, Bay Lake Tower's 16th floor lounge will return as Top of the World Lounge - A Villain's Lair. Members can preview the reimagined space during "Bound to be Bad", a hard-ticket fireworks party offered for three nights on July 8-10. The event will feature appetizers and cocktails, along with private viewing of the "Disney Enchantment" fireworks display at the *Magic Kingdom*.

The private event is priced at $160 per person which includes tax and gratuity. The event is described as follows:

Revel in a food-and-drink-filled fireworks party inside the Top of the World Lounge – A Villains Lair atop Bay Lake Tower at Disney’s Contemporary Resort. Hosted by villain super-fans deviously decked out in their “Disney-bounding” best, this Membership Magic event includes a sinister spread of ominous appetizers, an open bar of cunningly crafted cocktails and a raven’s-eye view of the “Disney Enchantment” nighttime spectacular at Magic Kingdom Park. 

Registration opens at 11:00am eastern on June 24, 2022. Disney will be using the virtual queue system to manage attendance. The registration page can be found HERE.


----------



## RamblinWreck

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't own here but I managed to book my family into a 1 bedroom standard view for a week this June! I'm excited!


Wow, I was really impressed! (and sad that we left today)

I think I may have gotten the best “standard view” 1 bedroom in the building.

It was 7504. 5th floor, so the same floor as the walkway to the monorail. The view from the windows / balcony was sort of half theme park, half lake view. Best of both worlds, in my opinion, since you aren’t looking out over the parking lot, but you can still watch most of the fireworks.

The toddlers absolutely loved getting dressed for bed and then cozying up by the window to watch the fireworks.

My 2 year old would wake up every morning, and as soon as she saw me would say “I see fireworks now?”

It was a little disappointing that the pool areas both at the DVC building and at the main building had the kids’ splash pad areas turned off.

No matter, my kids decided that they’d just go down the 3 story water slide instead .




The super short walk to MK is tough to beat, as well! The walk from the Grand Floridian is nicer, but it’s also much longer.

Overall, there were things for us all to love about our spot here. And I liked it more than I thought I would. We’ll look back fondly on this one for sure!

If we ever stay here again, though, I will surely be adding gallons of drinkable water to our grocery delivery order. Good lord is the tap water here atrocious! Why is the MK area tap water so much worse than the rest of Disney World?


----------



## princesslover

Hi everyone- CCV owner here. Wondering if any BLT studios sleep 5?  Thanks.


----------



## DVCjj

RamblinWreck said:


> I don't own here but I managed to book my family into a 1 bedroom standard view for a week this June! I'm excited!


Take it from me.....once you stay in a 1 bedroom BLT with the 2 washrooms, boy is it hard to go elsewhere,  (I don't own there...BCV/Poly....but love BLT.  If I were younger, definitely would add there.)  
I even love the small studio (my husband calls it "cozy") because that great unique galley kitchen layout make even the small studio special.


----------



## bcuinohio

princesslover said:


> Hi everyone- CCV owner here. Wondering if any BLT studios sleep 5?  Thanks.


I think they only fit four.  They have a QS bed and double pullout.  Even for four people these rooms are tight.  Poly or GF studios hold 5 and are more spacious.


----------



## princesslover

bcuinohio said:


> I think they only fit four.  They have a QS bed and double pullout.  Even for four people these rooms are tight.  Poly or GF studios hold 5 and are more spacious.


Thank you!! Planning a girls trip with my Mom and two daughters. CCV studios are also tight. I have one night at Poly reserved and stalking for three more nights around NYE.  (I know I know, unicorn). Just seeing if I can open up my options. Thanks!!


----------



## bcuinohio

princesslover said:


> Thank you!! Planning a girls trip with my Mom and two daughters. CCV studios are also tight. I have one night at Poly reserved and stalking for three more nights around NYE.  (I know I know, unicorn). Just seeing if I can open up my options. Thanks!!


I think the best studios for 5 are GF, Poly and RR.  They all have QS bed, QS Murphy bed and a twin pull down.  My adult son is around 5’10” and he sleeps on the twin with no problem.  These units also have a second shower which can help speed things up in the morning.


----------



## McCrae

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> I'm hoping that the refurbishment starts on schedule, but given what's been happening with other properties, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Anyone that's attempted a renovation project lately can attest to the ridiculous price of construction materials.  That fact coupled with the shortage of qualified labor leads me to believe that management is going to kick that can down the road as far as they can. I can't believe what is (or maybe I should say isn't) happening at Boulder Ridge. I would be livid if I owned there.
> 
> If DVD has been budgeting planned renovations on pre-covid estimates, then I think it's fair to assume that they straight up don't have the money to complete these renovations on schedule.


The speed new GF studio’s were built and delivered on time should ease any concerns about delays in construction at Disney.


----------



## CarolynFH

McCrae said:


> The speed new GF studio’s were built and delivered on time should ease any concerns about delays in construction at Disney.


The new VGF Resort Studios weren’t built, they were redecorated. No structural work was done, other than exterior work, no Murphy beds installed. Not anything close to the amount of work needed for BRV, which by all rights should be ahead of BLT for refurbishment. Hopefully the BRV refurb will not experience delays, but I wouldn’t count on that.


----------



## RamblinWreck

CarolynFH said:


> The new VGF Resort Studios weren’t built, they were redecorated. No structural work was done, other than exterior work, no Murphy beds installed. Not anything close to the amount of work needed for BRV, which by all rights should be ahead of BLT for refurbishment. Hopefully the BRV refurb will not experience delays, but I wouldn’t count on that.


The entire VGF1 building had a full update including Murphy beds during this time.

It makes sense why they prioritized VGF even though it didn’t really need a refurb yet, but hopefully they get moving with the others that are needing it much more urgently!


----------



## drusba

princesslover said:


> Hi everyone- CCV owner here. Wondering if any BLT studios sleep 5?  Thanks.


The only fifth allowed for BLT studios is a child under three. That is also true for the studios at SSR, AKV, OKW, CCV, Aulani, VGC, and VB. The Riviera Tower studios allow only two plus a child under three. All other studios at Riviera and the studios at VGF, Poly, BWV, BCV, and BRV allow five plus a child under three.


----------



## Wiltony

RamblinWreck said:


> No matter, my kids decided that they’d just go down the 3 story water slide instead .


Haha that video is so funny!  It looks like it's just a life-vest and a hat with little arms and legs sticking out.


----------



## Silvermist999

Has anyone been recently and took pics of what they sell at the Fantasia gift shop?  I can’t seem to find recent pics online. Just want to see what they currently carry, so maybe we don’t have to pack as much or even place a grocery order for our upcoming stay. thx!


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

skippytx said:


> Just got back from 8 nights in a 2 bedroom, and boy BLT is really due for that refurb.  The room was pretty rough in my opinion and had a few issues with the appliances.   I know it's coming hopefully next year, looking forward to it.


Sorry to hear that. 
When is the refurb supposed to take place?


----------



## Cher B

Fellow BLT owners, it feels like before the COVID shutdown that if you wanted to access the lounge, you had to actually be staying at BLT. Am I remembering that correctly?

For example if we were using our points at Beach Club instead of BLT, we couldn't request lounge reservations.

Anyone remember?


----------



## pirate33

Cher B said:


> Fellow BLT owners, it feels like before the COVID shutdown that if you wanted to access the lounge, you had to actually be staying at BLT. Am I remembering that correctly?
> 
> For example if we were using our points at Beach Club instead of BLT, we couldn't request lounge reservations.
> 
> Anyone remember?



That was the case I believe when the lounge first opened but not for many years.  One just has to be an owner staying on points on property.  And I don’t recall reservations ever except for paid events.


----------



## JulieBeeRN

Just closed on a direct contract with BLT and VGF!    Extremely happy to be a part of this group.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

JulieBeeRN said:


> Just closed on a direct contract with BLT and VGF!    Extremely happy to be a part of this group.


Yay! 
Welcome Home!


----------



## accm

We're BLT owners, and have a reservation for early next year, when the Contemporary pool is going to be closed.
I'm sorry if this has already been discussed, but how does everyone expect this to impact the pool at BLT?


----------



## laura-k

CONGRATULATIONS !
 Welcome Home!


----------



## McCrae

accm said:


> We're BLT owners, and have a reservation for early next year, when the Contemporary pool is going to be closed.
> I'm sorry if this has already been discussed, but how does everyone expect this to impact the pool at BLT?


Don’t expect it to have any impact. Only guests staying at BLT can use  it’s pool.


----------



## accm

McCrae said:


> Don’t expect it to have any impact. Only guests staying at BLT can use  it’s pool.


My understanding is that while the contemporary pool is closed, those guests will be able to use the BLT pool. It'll be our first time staying there, but from photos, the pool doesn't look very big.


----------



## McCrae

accm said:


> My understanding is that while the contemporary pool is closed, those guests will be able to use the BLT pool. It'll be our first time staying there, but from photos, the pool doesn't look very big.


I haven’t seen any announcement regarding this. Don’t think that can happen, just not enough capacity.


----------



## accm

McCrae said:


> I haven’t seen any announcement regarding this. Don’t think that can happen, just not enough capacity.


This is from the Disney website. Unless I’m misunderstanding what they mean by the Bay Lake pool…


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

There are two pools at the Contemporary.  The main pool that they are refurbishing, and a smaller pool,  the Bay Lake pool, that will remain open. The DVC pool is the third pool. It is available for DVC guests only.


----------



## McCrae




----------



## Wiltony

Yep, it's confusing because that "target" pool (next to the pier) is called the "Bay Lake Pool."  They are not referring to the pool at Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## accm

Thanks for clarifying everyone! I read Bay Lake and immediately assumed BLT pool


----------



## bcuinohio

accm said:


> Thanks for clarifying everyone! I read Bay Lake and immediately assumed BLT pool


I did the same thing.  I did not know the name of the quiet pool at CR was Bay Lake Pool.  I always call it the the “Bullseye Pool”.


----------



## thelittledipster

Sorry if this has been asked a lot… I joined in 2020 and haven’t had a chance to see TOWL. I was hoping the special ticket event was going to end before my trip, but alas…

I have a 5:30pm Ohana res on my sole MK day… I’m worried there’s no chance I’ll be able to make it up there given the timing. 

Thoughts for people who have been lately, is my best bet doing the ticketed? I don’t necessarily need to see fireworks but it would be nice to be up there for an hour or so before getting kicked out or something for the event


----------



## bcuinohio

thelittledipster said:


> Sorry if this has been asked a lot… I joined in 2020 and haven’t had a chance to see TOWL. I was hoping the special ticket event was going to end before my trip, but alas…
> 
> I have a 5:30pm Ohana res on my sole MK day… I’m worried there’s no chance I’ll be able to make it up there given the timing.
> 
> Thoughts for people who have been lately, is my best bet doing the ticketed? I don’t necessarily need to see fireworks but it would be nice to be up there for an hour or so before getting kicked out or something for the event


You can still go up without a reservation if space permits.  Unfortunately they changed it to blue card only.  Not a fan of that decision, especially for people that own there.


----------



## drusba

Cher B said:


> Fellow BLT owners, it feels like before the COVID shutdown that if you wanted to access the lounge, you had to actually be staying at BLT. Am I remembering that correctly?
> 
> For example if we were using our points at Beach Club instead of BLT, we couldn't request lounge reservations.
> 
> Anyone remember?


Originally, before July 2012, you needed to be staying at BLT to access the lounge area. It was then opened up to any member staying on site. Later, DVC added an exception to that rule for July 3 and  4, and December 30 and 31, requiring the member to be staying at BLT to use the lounge area those nights. Then, for July 4, 2019, DVC decided to punish all the members who had already set up a BLT room reservation at 11 months out that included July 4, by making July 4 a special event at the lounge requiring a $99 per person fee to enter. With covid, the lounge closed in first part of 2020 and remained closed until its recent reopening with the new reservation rule.


----------



## Jennasis

Outer "horseshoe" rooms are even numbered correct?  The rooms that are themepark/parking lot/CR view rooms.


----------



## Sandisw

Jennasis said:


> Outer "horseshoe" rooms are even numbered correct?  The rooms that are themepark/parking lot/CR view rooms.


Correct


----------



## rescuetink

Jennasis said:


> Outer "horseshoe" rooms are even numbered correct?  The rooms that are themepark/parking lot/CR view rooms.


I think theses are all still accurate!!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I'm booked at BLT in March and just realized the main resort pool is going to be closed through April. We were planning to take a lot of pool time this trip. Debating if we should switch to GF or Polynesian. Thoughts?


----------



## Rick195275

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I'm booked at BLT in March and just realized the main resort pool is going to be closed through April. We were planning to take a lot of pool time this trip. Debating if we should switch to GF or Polynesian. Thoughts?


Main pool at the contemporary will be closed, not at BLT from my understanding.


----------



## CarolynFH

Rick195275 said:


> Main pool at the contemporary will be closed, not at BLT from my understanding.


Correct.  And when the announcement refers to guests at the CR being able to swim in the "Bay Lake pool," it's referring to the alternate CR pool, not the pool at BLT.


----------



## LAX

I apologize if this has been discussed else where recently, but I just learned that TOTWL is no longer accessible to resale BLT owners. I realize the actual building/lounge is not funded by BLT dues, but I thought the space it occupies belongs to BLT owners? Does anyone know if we will at least receive rent for the space if some owners are longer able to access the space?

LAX


----------



## CarolynFH

LAX said:


> I apologize if this has been discussed else where recently, but I just learned that TOTWL is no longer accessible to resale BLT owners. I realize the actual building/lounge is not funded by BLT dues, but I thought the space it occupies belongs to BLT owners? Does anyone know if we will at least receive rent for the space if some owners are longer able to access the space?
> 
> LAX


No, in the condominium association declarations that space is carved out as commercial space, same as Topolino’s at RIV. BLT owners neither support it with dues nor share in any income that it generates. It basically belongs to Disney to do with as they please. Most likely, DVD is paying a fee or otherwise supporting it from their marketing budget, which allows them to restrict it as a Membership Extra like the Epcot lounge.


----------



## LAX

CarolynFH said:


> No, in the condominium association declarations that space is carved out as commercial space, same as Topolino’s at RIV. BLT owners neither support it with dues nor share in any income that it generates. It basically belongs to Disney to do with as they please. Most likely, DVD is paying a fee or otherwise supporting it from their marketing budget, which allows them to restrict it as a Membership Extra like the Epcot lounge.


Thanks. As long as we, the owners, are not paying anything to maintain that space or the structure built on it, I have no issue with it.

LAX


----------



## bobbiwoz

Jennasis said:


> Outer "horseshoe" rooms are even numbered correct?  The rooms that are themepark/parking lot/CR view rooms.


CR = ?


----------



## Wiltony

Contemporary Resort


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wiltony said:


> Contemporary Resort


Thanks!


----------



## quinacciani

Considering renting points to stay at BLT in a 3 bedroom next October for my son's first trip/blow out trip with both sets of grandparents. Lake View is substantially cheaper, but will I be disappointed? Having trouble finding pictures of the views if anyone has any to share!


----------



## Wiltony

TBH it depends on if you love seeing the fireworks from your room each night. 

I personally prefer the lake view, but I go a lot, and fireworks lovers really value the theme park view. When you hear them going off and you're in your lake view room and can't see them, there's just a bit of FOMO.

If you've never done BLT and don't think you'll be going frequently, I'd probably recommend splurging for the TPV, especially if you're at the top in a grand villa.

(If you were in a different type of room, you're at risk of being put on a lower floor, which is more of a "parking lot view" rather than a theme park view. But 3 bedroom grand villas can only be found at the top of BLT.)


----------



## natG3

Couple years back during Thanksgiving week we did two bedroom lake view and it was beautiful! One night we watched MK fireworks from the cross over walk from Contemporary and same night could see in far distance from our balcony Epcot & HS fireworks, we were not disappointed at all in lake view


----------



## ajksmom

Stayed in the furthest LV GV on the north side this past august. Loved it. Kids and I went out the 2nd floor door down the hall to TOTWL and watched FW from there. When we got back hubby said he watched them from the couch lol.


----------



## ajksmom

Found another photo from the balcony.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey folks
Does anyone know when BLT will have another refurb, or changing out of appliances at the least?
We just got back from a lovely week long stay in TP view

And our DD and her family in a LV
In both cases, the dishwashers were rusted and very dirty IMO

I’m not complaining but rather wonder who to report this too? 

I have pictures showing the rust and we began to realize we were tasting something odd in our drinking cups
So we just hand washed from that point 
I know we could have called Maint to get a replacement but really didn’t want to hassle with it


----------



## Ms.Minnie

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Does anyone know when BLT will have another refurb, or changing out of appliances at the least?
> We just got back from a lovely week long stay in TP view
> 
> And our DD and her family in a LV
> In both cases, the dishwashers were rusted and very dirty IMO
> 
> I’m not complaining but rather wonder who to report this too?
> 
> I have pictures showing the rust and we began to realize we were tasting something odd in our drinking cups
> So we just hand washed from that point
> I know we could have called Maint to get a replacement but really didn’t want to hassle with it
> 
> View attachment 712389View attachment 712390View attachment 712391View attachment 712392View attachment 712392View attachment 712393



Yeah, that dishwasher needs to replaced or else a really good cleaning.  Yuck!


----------



## Ms.Minnie

DH & I will be staying at BLT this coming January, we have blue card pts and resale pts with our home resort being BW.  Will we be able to go to the up to the lounge without reservations?  Most likely we would go up (if allowed) on the early side and vacate our table and go out to the viewing area for the fireworks so our table would be available for those with reservations.  Will this work or do I have to have reservations?


----------



## bcuinohio

Ms.Minnie said:


> Yeah, that dishwasher needs to replaced or else a really good cleaning.  Yuck!


I agree


----------



## bcuinohio

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Does anyone know when BLT will have another refurb, or changing out of appliances at the least?
> We just got back from a lovely week long stay in TP view
> 
> And our DD and her family in a LV
> In both cases, the dishwashers were rusted and very dirty IMO
> 
> I’m not complaining but rather wonder who to report this too?
> 
> I have pictures showing the rust and we began to realize we were tasting something odd in our drinking cups
> So we just hand washed from that point
> I know we could have called Maint to get a replacement but really didn’t want to hassle with it
> 
> View attachment 712389View attachment 712390View attachment 712391View attachment 712392View attachment 712392View attachment 712393


We stayed at BLT this summer and our dishwasher looked old but much better condition than that.  That is disgraceful.


----------



## CarolynFH

jimmytammy said:


> Hey folks
> Does anyone know when BLT will have another refurb, or changing out of appliances at the least?
> We just got back from a lovely week long stay in TP view
> 
> And our DD and her family in a LV
> In both cases, the dishwashers were rusted and very dirty IMO
> 
> I’m not complaining but rather wonder who to report this too?
> 
> I have pictures showing the rust and we began to realize we were tasting something odd in our drinking cups
> So we just hand washed from that point
> I know we could have called Maint to get a replacement but really didn’t want to hassle with it
> 
> View attachment 712389View attachment 712390View attachment 712391View attachment 712392View attachment 712392View attachment 712393


I’d email dvcmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com or use the email link under Contact Us on the member website.


----------



## drusba

If the regular every-7-years schedule were followed, BLT would have a refurb in 2023. The issue is whether that  regular schedule will be followed. As a result of the Pandemic, some refurbs were delayed -- e.g., BRV an inordinate amount of time -- but recent notices indicate DVC may be attempting to return more to the regular schedule, e.g., BWV is supposed to be in 2023 and that appears to now be a reality based on information provided by DVC.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

drusba said:


> If the regular every-7-years schedule were followed, BLT would have a refurb in 2023. The issue is whether that  regular schedule will be followed. As a result of the Pandemic, some refurbs were delayed -- e.g., BRV an inordinate amount of time -- but recent notices indicate DVC may be attempting to return more to the regular schedule, e.g., BWV is supposed to be in 2023 and that appears to now be a reality based on information provided by DVC.


Poly and VGF skipped BRV, so let's hope something else doesn't get ahead of BLT!
I think BWV, BLT, and BCV should be getting 2023 refurbs but so far, only BWV seems on track. Maybe it'll be end of 2023 or early 2024 at the latest. I'm hopeful!


----------



## pirate33

I just settled into BLT for a five-night stay.  I am relieved to report my 1BR unit seems in good condition; this thread had instilled low expectations so I am very happy!  LOL.  I checked the dishwasher immediately upon entry and didn’t find a horror show like the picture above.

On another point, in my 8 years of being a member, I don’t think I have ever gotten a room meeting my requests—perhaps once.  I’ve always had to talk to the front desk or even move on the second day, which is a huge pain.  This time, I hit the jackpot.  I booked a lake view room and not only got an even numbered (outside the “C”) room—my most important criterion—but scored a north location on the 14th floor that looks toward Magic Kingdom.  Wow, so happy!!


----------



## arich35

pirate33 said:


> I just settled into BLT for a five-night stay.  I am relieved to report my 1BR unit seems in good condition; this thread had instilled low expectations so I am very happy!  LOL.  I checked the dishwasher immediately upon entry and didn’t find a horror show like the picture above.
> 
> On another point, in my 8 years of being a member, I don’t think I have ever gotten a room meeting my requests—perhaps once.  I’ve always had to talk to the front desk or even move on the second day, which is a huge pain.  This time, I hit the jackpot.  I booked a lake view room and not only got an even numbered (outside the “C”) room—my most important criterion—but scored a north location on the 14th floor that looks toward Magic Kingdom.  Wow, so happy!!


We are staying in a 1 bedroom Lake View in December, what would be the best request? There is no request option on mobile check in so not sure where to do it


----------



## pirate33

arich35 said:


> We are staying in a 1 bedroom Lake View in December, what would be the best request? There is no request option on mobile check in so not sure where to do it



I ask for even numbered room, North tower.  You can make the request through Member Services by calling or emailing.


----------



## pirate33

I just inspected my dishwasher further, and it appears to be new.  That is encouraging!


----------



## supersnoop

arich35 said:


> We are staying in a 1 bedroom Lake View in December, what would be the best request? There is no request option on mobile check in so not sure where to do it


What's important for you?  This is really a "what's your favorite color" question.  Do you want a chance of seeing the Magic Kingdom?  Do you want a great view of the lake?  Do you want to see the Contemporary or the Monorail zoom by?


----------



## arich35

supersnoop said:


> What's important for you?  This is really a "what's your favorite color" question.  Do you want a chance of seeing the Magic Kingdom?  Do you want a great view of the lake?  Do you want to see the Contemporary or the Monorail zoom by?



We are with our 3 year old and 2 year old so I am not really sure. I personally would rather see Magic Kingdom if possible, but my kids would probably like seeing the monorail lol


----------



## pirate33

supersnoop said:


> What's important for you?  This is really a "what's your favorite color" question.  Do you want a chance of seeing the Magic Kingdom?  Do you want a great view of the lake?  Do you want to see the Contemporary or the Monorail zoom by?



This is a great question.  Being on the south side is fun to see the monorail and looking east over Bay Lake is quite serene.


----------



## Wiltony

arich35 said:


> We are with our 3 year old and 2 year old so I am not really sure. I personally would rather see Magic Kingdom if possible, but my kids would probably like seeing the monorail lol


You're in luck.  The Theme Park View affords both of these things.


----------



## quinacciani

Wiltony said:


> TBH it depends on if you love seeing the fireworks from your room each night.
> 
> I personally prefer the lake view, but I go a lot, and fireworks lovers really value the theme park view. When you hear them going off and you're in your lake view room and can't see them, there's just a bit of FOMO.
> 
> If you've never done BLT and don't think you'll be going frequently, I'd probably recommend splurging for the TPV, especially if you're at the top in a grand villa.
> 
> (If you were in a different type of room, you're at risk of being put on a lower floor, which is more of a "parking lot view" rather than a theme park view. But 3 bedroom grand villas can only be found at the top of BLT.)


Thank you for this! For me, it's hard to decide! We go yearly, but this is probably one and done for BLT (the selling point is proximatey to MK as we will have a 1.5 year old) but otherwise we like a few other resorts better.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Hi quick question, we will be staying at BLT for the first time in several years.  On the day of arrival where do we go to check our luggage if our room isn't ready at time of arrival?  Also, if we do online check-in and our room is ready, do we just enter the resort through the main doors of BLT or do we go to the Contemporary?  Thanks


----------



## bcuinohio

Ms.Minnie said:


> Hi quick question, we will be staying at BLT for the first time in several years.  On the day of arrival where do we go to check our luggage if our room isn't ready at time of arrival?  Also, if we do online check-in and our room is ready, do we just enter the resort through the main doors of BLT or do we go to the Contemporary?  Thanks


No need to go to CR. BLT has a front desk.  You can check your luggage in BLT lobby necessary.  If your room is ready you can go directly to room.


----------



## Wiltony

Has anyone on this thread stayed in a GV or on the top floor in the past month or so?  Are you able to access the observation deck or TOTWL without having to check in on the ground floor?


----------



## glencoe

Silvermist999 said:


> Has anyone been recently and took pics of what they sell at the Fantasia gift shop?  I can’t seem to find recent pics online. Just want to see what they currently carry, so maybe we don’t have to pack as much or even place a grocery order for our upcoming stay. thx!


I was there in Aug 22, and visited in June 22, March 22, Feb 22 and stayed in Aug. 21 and I can go back…my point is since covid one of the freezers broke, and has been empty ever since. This limited availability of items, this past summer they seemed to put in a stand alone freezer but again supplies limited.  We went to poly to shop for some needed things which seemed to be better stocked overall.  Not sure if things are corrected yet, I will see this weekend…


----------



## Silvermist999

glencoe said:


> I was there in Aug 22, and visited in June 22, March 22, Feb 22 and stayed in Aug. 21 and I can go back…my point is since covid one of the freezers broke, and has been empty ever since. This limited availability of items, this past summer they seemed to put in a stand alone freezer but again supplies limited.  We went to poly to shop for some needed things which seemed to be better stocked overall.  Not sure if things are corrected yet, I will see this weekend…


Hope you have a fantastic stay!


----------



## NeutralNovice

Looks like 2024 will be when BLT finally gets renovated!


----------



## DL1WDW2

Not happy .
Last two stays the carpets were shabby .
Starting to worry about next visit at end of this month .
First thing …check dishwasher!


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

NeutralNovice said:


> Looks like 2024 will be when BLT finally gets renovated!


Yay, finally. Hopefully early in the year.


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

DL1WDW2 said:


> Not happy .
> Last two stays the carpets were shabby .
> Starting to worry about next visit at end of this month .
> First thing …check dishwasher!


We were strongly considering a 2BR LV for next September but I’m nervous…


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

MarkNC2Disney said:


> We were strongly considering a 2BR LV for next September but I’m nervous…


We were in a 2BR TPV in November and everything was fine.


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> We were in a 2BR TPV in November and everything was fine.


Thanks. Tom Bricker recommended against BLT until their refurb is complete. But the convenience to MK with 3 kids under 5 is too great! Might opt for BCV with luck if we can time the refurb right.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

MarkNC2Disney said:


> Thanks. Tom Bricker recommended against BLT until their refurb is complete. But the convenience to MK with 3 kids under 5 is too great! Might opt for BCV with luck if we can time the refurb right.


Our room had no issues at all. Meanwhile, I've had issues the last two times at BWV and once at BCV. 
These things are subjective and the Internet tends to blow things out of proportion.

There are also lots of resorts that are nice and updated already!


----------



## Brett Wyman

I think they are timed about as they should be. Maybe BLT should have swapped before BCV. 

Resorts we wont stay in until a refresh BRV(underway, cant wait to stay in anew unit), HHI and BLT. BWV and BCV seem in better shape to me. Vero is super dated as well but gets a pass for being beachfront.


----------



## bcuinohio

NeutralNovice said:


> Looks like 2024 will be when BLT finally gets renovated!


Our room in June wasn’t too bad.  But Murphy beds and USB plugs a would be a welcome addition.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MarkNC2Disney said:


> We were strongly considering a 2BR LV for next September but I’m nervous…


We were in a 2BR standard view 6 weeks ago.  Everything looked fine and no issues. 

(Of course if anybody has reserved late Jan/early Feb please cancel - it's terrible!    )


----------



## JPP0715

Stayed here Nov 1-4, zero issues!!!! loved our 1BR Lake View.


----------



## MarkNC2Disney

Good to hear!!


----------



## Tymeece

NeutralNovice said:


> Looks like 2024 will be when BLT finally gets renovated!


Boo, I wanted to do it up for the 2024 marathon and do a 3BR Grand Villa with some folks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tymeece said:


> Boo, I wanted to do it up for the 2024 marathon and do a 3BR Grand Villa with some folks


Why wouldn't you still?   I'd doubt they'd be starting before the marathon.


----------



## Tymeece

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Why wouldn't you still?   I'd doubt they'd be starting before the marathon.


I was hoping they would miraculously done in 2023 and be new. Instead it will be as run down as it will ever be


----------



## pirate33

Tymeece said:


> I was hoping they would miraculously done in 2023 and be new. Instead it will be as run down as it will ever be



I’ve stayed at BLT a couple times in the last year and did not find it “run down” at all.  In fact, other than from reading this board, I haven’t perceived any maintenance issues at all based on my own observation.  As others have said, I think sometimes things get blown out of proportion on the internet.

I have stayed in one bedroom units, and others have suggested that studios get heavier wear and tear because of the number of people staying in them, so perhaps that is one factor.


----------

